# FET cycle buddies - March/April 2016



## IloveWesties

Hello ladies I know it's a bit early but is anyone planning a FET cycle during March/April? 

I'd love to meet you, find out your stories and hope we can all support each other through our cycles with BFPs at the end!

My AF should be arriving at the end of this week and I'll then get my start date and protocol booked in with my clinic (CRGW in Wales). I'll be doing a medicated FET for the first time and starting on CD21 which should be around the end of March and then transfer should be around mid-April and should find out the outcome by the end of April. Eek!

I'll be doing a double transfer with our last two remaining frozen blastocysts, which are good quality day 6s.

Hope to find some cycle buddies x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi, i am due to start my medicated cycle on 10th of March (CD21) and transfer booked for 22nd April if all goes well. This is my first FET and we also transfering two, our last two 5 day blasts. I hope it works this time. Good luck.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi snezienka lovely to hear from you - I'm hopefully not going to be far behind you! Which clinic are you with? When is your first scan? x


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, I am aiming for 1 April FET with DE frosties in Prague. If I've got all the timings right, I will be stopping bcp on March 10th & going from there! We do short cycles in Prague, i.e. Just start oestrogen on day 1 of cycle, so I will be a bit behind you to start with!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi klmch lovely to have you join us. Let's hope it's a lucky thread  When are you expecting to start your BCP / your CD1? x


----------



## klmch

Ooh, some luck would be very welcome!!  I've been on bcp for 6 weeks now, due to my endo, hoping prolonged use helps it before FET. Hoping to time CD1 for around 13/14 March, FET on 1 April, which will be CD 19 or 20  if I've worked it all out right!


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies. IloveWesties I am at Salisbury FC. I have appointment on 9th of March for my scratch, supposed to help with implantation. I then start Buserelin injections on 10th. Baseline scan on 31st of March. So quite a while to go. Not looking fwd the injections for 3 weeks... But all is for goid reason so lets hope it works.


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi, I'm due to start my medicated cycle on the 29th Feb which is on Monday at St. Mary's Hospital in Manchester. I'm Super excited but also nervous :-/ I'll find out more on Monday at my appointment as I've never had a FET  before so I don't know the procedure. 


So glad this group has been set up


----------



## IloveWesties

Welcome Natalie and good luck for your appointment on Monday. Amazing that your first cycle worked and that you may even get a sibling from the same batch. Fab! I saw that you've got two frosties. How many will you transfer? I look forward to hearing more about your protocol after Monday  x

snezienka - have you had a scratch before? I've had two - one was completely painless and the other was a bit more uncomfortable but I wouldn't call it painful and was over pretty quickly. You may want to take two Ibroprufen about an hour before as it's meant to help. Two weeks today - I hope the time flies for you. I'm not going to have one this time as I had an endometrial biopsy, which performs the same function as a scratch, in January and the consultant said the effects will last until my FET x

klmch - ah yes, I've heard that taking the BCP can help suppress endo. I hope it's doing the trick! Will you have a scan over here before you go to Prague? x


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi, 

I'm only allowed 1 Frostie back in as we already have a baby, so we don't get a choice, but we would only have chose to have 1 put back in anyway. 

They said I'll begin injecting on Monday but I don't have any other details, just really excited for our next go 😀

I'll let you know what happens 

Natalie x


----------



## IloveWesties

Natalie - when you say you're "not allowed", is that because it's NHS? Sounds odd if it's private but if that's what you want then perfect! x


----------



## snezienka013

ILoceWesties i never had scratch. As I am on NHS my first IVF just gone it was not even mentioned. Then in my follow up they said due to ppssitive research they do offer it after one failed cycle. So why not. But i hope its not too bad. My drugs are due to be delivered on Monday, well excited. Got my plan in post today, almost cried when I realised I will be on buserelin injections for 5 weeks. Joy. What would we not do to get that BFP. I never took Buserelin before so a bit worried about side effects. Good luck Monday Natalie, let us know how u get on


----------



## IloveWesties

snezienka - I've only ever taken the nasal spray version but if the side effects are the same then my top tip would be to drink LOTS of water to flush it through the system. Great that you got your plan through the post today  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies can I join? I'm due FET beginning of april. I'm currently waiting for af which has should be 13th march! I had 6 blasts frozen due to ohss. I would like natural FET.

Ilovewesties, we're at the same clinic, I'm from the egg sharing board but have had a nose at the crgw cycles board for a while. Hope af turns up on time. 

Natalie, roll on Monday   I too have never had FET all new to me! You'll be pupo before you know it.

Snezienk, I've never had scratch before but heard it's very quick! I'm sure those 3 weeks will go quick!

Klmch, will you be doing natural or medicated? April will soon be here and we'll be pupo!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Cortney and welcome to the thread  How funny that we're at the same clinic as it's so small! Do you ovulate naturally and have regular periods? If so, you should be fine to do a natural FET. I do but I've already tried a natural FET twice and unfortunately it hasn't worked for me, so we're trying a medicated one just to try something different/new this time. How exciting that this will be your first transfer. I look forward to your updates x

Hi everyone else


----------



## Cortneywils

Ilovewesties, before ivf  my cycles 28-35 days being the last 3 months before ivf was 28 days and ovulated on cd16. Before ivf I tried insemination at home using frozen donor sperm and used opks and charted bbt which shows I ovulated! Sorry your last 2 tries was bfn hopefully this is your turn. I look forward to your journey to


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - sounds like it's worth you trying a natural approach then. Exciting! We've actually had x4 cycles BFN (two fresh and two frozen). This is our last FET and we'll be transferring numbers six and seven blastocysts. I'm hoping they're lucky numbers for us! Since our last failed cycle, we've spent a small fortune on immunes testing and as a result have a tailored protocol of immunes meds to take alongside our FET medication so I'm hoping the cocktail will do the trick this time x


----------



## klmch

Welcome Cortney! Good luck with your FET, natural would be nice but I doubt my progesterone levels & luteal phase are good enough so it's medicated for me.....


----------



## msparos

Can I join Ladies   .

I'm starting in March/April aswell. This is my second FET with 3 frosties that have been in the freezer for 4 years. EEEEKK I pray they survive the thawing!!!  

I'll bookmark and post some more later on. 

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Welcome msparos  Which clinic are you with? Will you be transferring all three in one cycle? I look forward to your posts x

Lovely that we've got a few people on here now


----------



## Cortneywils

Ilovewesties, sorry to hear you've had 4 failed cycles, you're such a strong lady! Your next cycle sounds very promising and It'll definitely be money well spent! As soon as AF turns up then I can talk to them about wether to take the medicated or natural FET! They did say it was up to me which I do prefer natural but wouldn't mind medicated if need be.

Klmch, thanks so much, good luck with your journey!

Msparos, welcome to the thread, it's lovely we have a few of us on here now! Good luck!


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi, can I join you ladies?

I'm starting this month - CD1 is today!! We have 5 frosted from a cycle in 2012  so fingers crossed they will thaw ok  Are any of you having a scratch and if so, when do you have it? 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kimbers and welcome to the thread  Which clinic are you with? Huge congratulations on the successful cycle and I'm sure the embies will defrost just fine. In answer to your question about the scratch, you have it around CD21 (if you have a standard 28 day cycle) in the cycle immediately before your treatment cycle. If you're CD1 today, you would want to have the scratch on (or as nearest to) Saturday 19 March providing you have a 28 day cycle. You would then start your treatment cycle after your next AF. What type of protocol are you on - natural or medicated? Oh and my AF arrived today but this afternoon so tomorrow is CD1 for me and I'll be starting my meds on Sunday 20 March  x


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi Ilovewesties - my AF showed up yesterday too - also in the afternoon! Thanks for the info about the scratch, I thought u had it in the cycle you were doing.  Have missed the boat then unless I wait another month. Something to ponder until tomorrow when I have to ring the clinic to tell them. I'm doing a medicated FEt with BCRM in Bristol. Good luck to you, sounds like you have all bases covered with the immune cocktail.  

Xx


----------



## msparos

Hello!

I will be transferring one at a time i think. They are thawing all 3 then letting all of them go to blastocyst and will take the best one on day 5/6 then re-freeze the two they don't use for another future go. They said they have a 52% chance of it working.  Last time the embryo's were thawed to day 2 and inserted. ONe had already split to a 7 cell if that makes sense. I feel like I need a degree in biology!!!

I'm with Leeds and they have a great success rate although they did give me a 5% chance before with my health and weight. 

I'll catch up with everyone's posts now.

xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Kimbers - I thought I recognised your 'name' so it must be the BCRM thread, although I'm not up to speed on there at the moment. I had my first cycle (my only NHS go) at BCRM under Dr Gordon  How funny that our AFs arrived at the same time and that we're both doing medicated FETs! It'll be interesting to see how different/similar our transfer dates etc will end up being. I've always been told that if your AF arrives in the afternoon then you should class the following day as CD1, which is why I've said it's today. Is that what you're doing too? Look forward to your update tomorrow once you've spoken with the clinic x

msparos - ahh I see, that makes sense. Great % success rate too! Fingers crossed for you. Oh and I know what you mean about a degree in biology!  x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Kimbers i think you still ok. I have my dcrstch on day 20 and then start DR with Buserelin injections day after CD21. And i also rang clinic in day 1 so they should be anle to plan all for u in time. 
ILoceWesties great that AF arrived. Feels good, one step closer. I am not sure if you mentioned before but what drugs you using on your cycle? 
Hope all other lovely ladies are enjoying the weekend. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

snezienka / Kimbers - you're quite right about the scratch snezienka as Kimbers is doing a medicated so should be fine to have it around CD21 of this cycle when she starts meds. It's a bit different to when you're on a natural FET as you need to do the scratch the month before you start your cycle x

snezienka - I'm going to be taking meds for the medicated FET plus an immunes protocol devised for me by Dr Gorgy based on my test results. All of the meds I've been on before (Clexane, Prednisolone (steroids) and intralipids) apart from one which is completely new to me called Neupogen. I'll call my clinic tomorrow and they'll then send out my FET protocol so I can then work out how everything fits together and what I'm meant to be doing when  FX it all is worth it in the end! How are you doing? x


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi everyone

Ilovewesties - I rang the clinic yesterday and they are counting Sunday as CD1. They haven't rang back yet with a schedule. Have you heard from them?

Msparos - I didn't realise you could refreeze. That's fabulous  news.  I know what you mean about needing a degree!!

Snezienka - thanks for the info about the scratch. The clinic said it was fine to have in the same cycle around Day 21.

Hope everyone else is ok. Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kimbers - sorry for the delay in reply, I had a busy day yesterday. I rang the clinic first thing on Monday and told the receptionist the reason I was calling. I then had a missed call while I was at work later that day with a voicemail from one of the nurses asking me to call back. I called mid-afternoon but she was in with a patient so the receptionist said she'd get her to call me back. I asked her to call back on Tuesday as I was working until 8pm Monday so thought I'd miss her again. I hadn't heard anything by lunchtime yesterday, so I called in again and it turns out that the nurse who rang originally was off yesterday and again today! I spoke with another nurse who started going through my protocol over the phone but it got a bit complicated as my consultant was in the background talking to her about what she wanted my protocol to be, so I lost track of what I'm meant to be doing  They're going to send me a written protocol (thankfully!), a prescription and all the paperwork for me and DH to sign for the cycle. I think you usually go through all this at a planning appointment but my consultant is trying to save us a trip to the clinic in Wales as we live in Somerset. So, my first scan is booked in for 31st March in the satellite clinic in Bristol (Clifton village) and my DH has to come for legal reasons so we can give her back the paperwork. I know I need to start noretherstone on CD21 (19 March) and will start synarel injections a few days after that, before the scan, but will post my protocol when it arrives. Have you had any joy with BCRM? When I was cycling there I often had to chase for things as they're just so busy. How funny that our cycle dates are exactly the same  x

So, I start meds on 19 March and have my first scan on 31 March. Anyone else got their initial dates yet? Hope you're all doing OK. I'm starting to get a bit apprehensive 😬 x


----------



## Cortneywils

Ilovewesties, how lovely your have your protocol makes it seem so real.... I too live in somerset, where abouts are you? Have you been to bristol clinic before? Makes sense for me to go there too! Won't belong until you start meds!

Kimbers, have you heard from the clinic?

Msparos, that's brilliant they can refreeze embies, hope your ok!

snezienka013, hope you're ok.

Afm nothing to report, just waiting until af comes, only cd18 an no signs of a possible opk grrr!


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - I've sent you a PM honey. Oh and I haven't got my protocol yet - waiting for it to arrive in the post. I'm hoping it arrives soon as I want the prescription so I can go drugs shopping and get organised  x


----------



## Kimbers101

I live in Somerset too!! Small world 

Ilovewesties - I got a phone call today so only made quick notes. I start taking the tablets on 17th March,  start sniffing on the 19th. Eeeeek, excited but scared. 

Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Kimbers - will they send you a written protocol or do you have to go in to get it before you start? Funny that you start earlier than me but then all the clinics seem to do protocols differently. Let's hope the Somerset connection is a lucky coincidence for all of us  x


----------



## Kimbers101

Ilovewesties - Yes, it will be sent in the post thankfully!! I was at work when they called so glad it will be all confirmed in writing. They did say that transfer will likely be w/c 18th April. Is this the same for you? 

A Zummerzet connection is happy coincidence. After our all our successful TX, we'll all have to have a cider at a Worzles gig!! Lol xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Count me in Kimbers!  Yes, that's what the nurse said over the phone, although I worked it out to be the week before when I was looked at the dates. We'll see what the written protocol says when it arrives! Lovely to have a cycle buddy  Hopefully we can help each other to not go crazy in the dreaded 2WW! x


----------



## snezienka013

ILoceWesties i start injections on 10th and my first(baseline) scan is also on 31st March. So i am on meds bit longer than you☹ not looking forward to injections. ET booked for 22nd April if all good.
Kimbers it seems all 3 of us could be transfering same week. That would be fab. Keep us posted ladies when you receive your protocols.
Cortney hope AF arrives soon. Are you on medicate or natural FET? Sorry not sure if you mentioned it before.


----------



## MadameG

Hi ladies, may I join you? I've been posting a little on the Feb thread but seeing as my first scan was today, I really should have been here   I'm doing a natural cycle and had my first scan today, next one on Monday. Just on the lookout now for a peak, although I wouldn't really expect it until after the weekend.

Westies thanks for your positive words on the clinic thread, it made me feel a whole lot better! I'm finding it quite tough to not be injecting or anything as I can't do anything to help my body! Crazy I know   Xx

Can I join in the cider fest I'm only one county north and I do miss my thatchers gold! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning everyone  

Madameg, nice to see you here!!   roll on Monday for you Hun... What cd would that be for you?

Kimbers, how crazy you're a somerseter to!! Def up for the cider fest lol!! I bet you can't wait for your protocol to come so exciting!!

Ilw, hope your protocol arrives soon, will seem more real!!

snezienka013, thanks me to, I'm hoping to do natural... Hope you're ok!


----------



## IloveWesties

snezienka - your dates are really similar to mine and Kimbers' yey! Lovely to have found some cycle buddies. I hope we can all keep each other sane (or as sane as possible!) x

MadameG - lovely to see you on this thread  Are you using OPKs at home too? Are you in Gloucestershire then? x

Cortney - protocol and prescription arrived today  I start norethisterone tablets on 19th and stop taking them on the 25th. I then start Buserelin (Synarel) injections on 26th and will have a scan on 31st to see how I'm doing. When do you find out if you can do a natural? x

Hi everyone else x


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Westies  no I'm in Wiltshire nowadays. Yep I have the clinics opks to use from Saturday and I also have a clearblue fertility monitor that seems to be pretty accurate for me in the past at least. Hope to catch that surge! Glad you've got your masterplan! Xx

Cortney I'll be CD 13 on Monday, will have a stern word with my body to get a move on  (and you need to do the same to yours!) xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, wow Wiltshires not far at all! I will have a strong word with my body lol!it really won't be long until your pupo  

Ilw, wow how exciting..won be long til you start.... I won't know until I ring them when af comes and they'll book me in to chat about our next steps....can't wait  

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Kimbers101

Morning all

Looks like this cider fest is happening!! Crazy that we are mostly from the SW when we could be anywhere!! 

Welcome AJK13.  sorry to hear about your January cycle.  When are you starting?

MadamG - good luck with your first day of catching that surge! I have the old style clearblue monitor which seems to take hours to read the stick. Probably slight exaggerated time there but minutes does seem like hours when I'm standing there waiting!!  Ooh thatchers gold!! My dad drinks that cheddar valley - that weird orange one that's flat. Proper rough stuff!! 

Cortneywils - hope your AF arrives soon.

Ilovewesties - how are you? All ready to start? 

Snezienka - Not long until you start - eek! So glad that a few of us will be aiming for the same transfer week. 

Afm - my drugs are arriving today between 8 -10am !! I haven't yet had the official schedule from the clinic yet. Feeling real now. DH and I have decided not to tell anyone about this TX as it will be our last. We have already decided on when we will tell the parents if it fails and if it works! That's preparation for you. Lol! 

Have a lovely weekend all xxx


----------



## MadameG

Morning Kimbers, yep we are the southern frosty gang it seems! I've got the old style cbfm too and yes....I'm sure that five minutes is actually an hour  still low today but the sticks are getting lighter so hopefully I'm moving in the right direction. I think I'm gonna use the clinics sticks at 3ish and then in the evening to try and catch it! Never tried the Cheddar Valley stuff, I'll try it next year   . I don't blame you for planning, I'm pretty much the same. Have your drugs arrived? Xx

Cortney not far away at all  any sign of the elusive ovulation? Xxx

Welcome AJK, wishing you the best of luck this time. What meds are you taking this time round? Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies hope you're all well  

Welcome AJK, Sorry to hear your last cycle failed, but great you have a good plan with your fet!

Kimbers, did your drugs come? It def seems so real once you have them.... I bet you can't wait for your schedule.....this is an exciting month for us all!

Madameg, I have signs ovulation is near but still nothing and I'm cd 22 today....grrr! All 3 months before ivf I was getting pos opks on cd15....sooo frustrating!! Hope you get your pos opk soon hun! How many high days on your cbfm do you normally get? I use to get around 4 although one month I had about 8 days was thinking of using it again but hadn't used it for a couple of months so would need to start from scratch and it takes a few months to learn your body so I'm don't think there's any point! Scan for you tomorrow. ....won't be long now!

ILW, how are you hun? Less than 2 weeks until you start....yay!

snezienka013, omg you'll be starting in 4 days, you'll be pupo before you know it! How you feeling about it all?

AFM, not much to report, just poas so when I get pos I know how long to wait for af....then I get to make the exciting call to my clinic and start the ball rolling!


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Cortney and Kimbers - thanks for asking after me  I'm OK. I worked late Friday and all day yesterday (Saturday), so just catching up. I went to Asda pharmacy on Friday morning and ordered/paid for my Norestherone and Synarel so will go and collect that tomorrow. Just need to collect the needles and a sharps box from my consultant on 17th when she's visiting the satellite clinic in Bristol then I'm all ready to start on the 19th 😊 I'll get all the other meds at a later stage, plenty of time x

Cortney - hope AF arrives on time for you honey. When do you expect it roughly? x

Kimbers - hope your meds arrived on time and that you don't have to wait too long until your protocol comes through x

Welcome AJK. Do you mean level one and two immunes tests? I've not seen it called TH1 and TH2 before, or do you mean thyroid? Also, interested in what you mean by you having NK Cell Assay. Do you mean high NK Cells in your blood stream? What were your results? Have you had the uterine biopsy? What clinic are you with and where do you have your immune tests done? Are you doing a natural or medicated FET? When do you start? Sorry for all the questions! x

MadameG - hope you're well and having a good weekend x

snezienka - not long until you start injections. Exciting! What drug brand is it that you're injecting from Thursday? x

Msparos - how are you? Remind me when you start? x

Natalie - how did your appointment go?

klmch - how are you doing? Not long until you start if it's CD1 and AF is due next weekend. Looking forward to an update x

Hi to anyone else reading along x


----------



## MadameG

Cortney how thoroughly annoying! Hopefully it'll turn up soon. From googling over the past few months it seems that the second AF after ohss is often late for some reason. If you've got signs hopefully it is on the way. I last used my cbfm years ago and just used it again without reseting it. It didn't show me a peak last month, just high days. But I could see the peak on the sticks and was right with my AF arrival date. I think I used to get a couple of days of highs before. No high yet though so looks like it'll be late again (last month was 2 days late). Xx

ILW I'm using Asda for clexane too - the pharmacist at mine is really lovely! You've just reminded me that I don't actually had a sharps box so I'll have to pick one up. Won't be long until you start  xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - I've done quite a bit of shopping around for the private prescriptions through my cycles and Asda always seems to be much cheaper. They have a policy that they don't make any profit on IVF meds, so that's probably why  x


----------



## Lolisita

Hi everyone.  I would like to join you lovely ladies   Looking forward to getting to know everyone  

I've just had my follow up app after a failed fresh cycle. Consultant gave me a choice of medicated or unmedicated. I usually have regular cycle with ovulation every month but after a failed cycle don't seem to be able to track down my ovulation so far. So consultant thought maybe it is better to go for medicated because it could take some time for my cycle to get back to normal.
So now I have to decide and really don't know what to choose. Any advice? My AF should arrive around 20th of March and I can start on day 21 if going for medicated or day 1 if going for natural.
This time I got a choice of transferring two embryos. How many are u transferring ? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Hi again Lollista  I remember you from the January thread. Just to answer your question about converting fet from natural to medicated, I've done that today as my body is misbehaving. No surge in sight this month and I'm normally really regular. I'll be transferring one, as long as it thaws nicely xx

Well I had my scan today and it's all gone a bit tits up. My lining had actually gone backwards and my lead folly had barely grown at all, so I've converted to medicated. I'm on norethisterone for five days, then back for a scan on day 1-3 of my bleed. Rather annoying to say the least but my grandma sadly passed away today and I think the Friday onwards stress had mucked me up. At least now the control of my cycle will be there. Hold on just a little longer my beautiful embies   xxxx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi MadameG   nice to cycle with you again  
Oh that's good to know it is easy to convert.Was there enough time to order the medicine? My cycle and ovulation is usually spot on time but this month is just not happening...I recon I will just have to do the medicated if I want to start this month.
I am sorry about your grandma hun xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - sorry to hear about your Grandma honey  Also sorry to hear that the scan didn't go as you had hoped. I'm pleased that they've put a plan together for you though and you're able to continue your cycle. When do/did you start the Norethisterone? x

Lolisita - my ovulation and periods always goes a bit 'wonky' for a few months after a failed cycle so think this is perfectly normal honey. Perhaps try a medicated FET for certainty? I'm trying a medicated FET this time even though I ovulate naturally and have regular cycles x

Hi everyone else


----------



## MadameG

Lollista thanks hunny   My clinic keep all the meds in stock but the only thing I needed yesterday anyway was norethisterone. Will pick up the suprecur and hrt at the baseline. There's different ways of doing medicated - I'm not doing the downregging part so it's kind of like a short protocol IVF cycle I think xxx

Westies thankyou   I started it yesterday. I suspect it's a bit unorthodox to start mid cycle at day care 13, but there wasn't a lot going on! Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - if you're taking Suprecur then surely you'll be down regging? I'm a bit confused about this myself as my consultant said I would be on the short version of a medicated FET but then when I received my protocol, I'm to take Suprecur injections   Our protocol sounds similar as I'm starting Norethisterone on 19th (CD21) then stopping on 25th, then I start Suprecur on 26th and go in for my first scan on 31st x


----------



## MadameG

Westies as far as I understand, because I'm not taking suprecur until after the baseline, it is merely stopping my body running the show and giving us time to thicken the lining, as opposed to switching the cycle off first. It's all new to me but I think that's it!  xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Blimey it is confusing, isn't it MadameG! I guess as long as we follow what our clinic tells us then we'll be fine  x


----------



## MadameG

Swallow the tablets and jab, then rock up for a date with the dildocam   xxx


----------



## IloveWesties




----------



## Lolisita

Ilovewesties -  Hi  glad to hear it as I was getting a bit worried about my ovulation. I think I will have to go for medicated because I am starting with this month AF.  What made you choose medicated instead of unmedicated? X

MadameG - oh that's a great system, as with my clinic they have to order it from a pharmaceutical company  and I get it delivered home. Short medicated cycle sounds so much better. The doc mentioned I will need to use sniff spray to downregulate. X


----------



## IloveWesties

Lolisita - I've already done two natural FETs and neither worked, so its purely just to give medicated a try! Sounds like you're going to be down regulating, like me. I'm going to be injecting rather than sniffing this time but I've used nasal spray to DR on both of my fresh cycles (long protocol ICSI) and it was fine. My main tip when DR is o dribk LOTS of water to flush everything through to avoid headaches x


----------



## snezienka013

Ilovewesties-how are you?not long to go.

Courtney-any sign of ovulation or AF yet?

Lolisita-welcome and good luck this time. Have you decided yet if you will go for medicated?

MadameG- sorry about ur grandma. Great news you were able to convert. Hope this works for u. When is your next scan?

Kimbers-did u get your drug delivery? What about your plan?

AFM- just got home from my scratch. Was ok. Bit uncomfortable for few minutes but ok. Have a bit spotting now but they said it is ok. My first Supercur injection tomorrow. But I think i will opt to do them in the evening. Baseline scan on 31st March. Hope time passes quickly.


----------



## Cortneywils

Snezienka, hope your resting that's good it wasn't too bad! Woohoo on your first jab tomorrow I did my suprecur in the evening at 7... Won't be long until you're pupo!! 

I did an opk about an hour ago and had a nearly pos opk so hopefully won't be too long now!!

Ilw, how are you? Not long until you start Norethisterone... I bet it can't come soon enough!!

Madameg, hope you're ok!

Lolisita, hope your AF turns up on time that you'll have better luck then me!!

Kimbers, msparos, Natalie and klmc, hope your all ok!!

Afm, not much to report just praying my nearly pos opk turns positive soon... Then count down until AF


----------



## Lolisita

Ilovewesties - Oh I see. Yes that makes sence, maybe your body react better to medicated. X

snezienka013- Thank u   No still deciding. I am trying to track down my ovulation this month, so far nothing. If I don't find a surge than I think I will have to go for medicated. X

Cortneywils - thanks,  really hope so. Oh no did u not have much luck with FET? X


----------



## Kimbers101

Morning campers!!

MadamG  so sorry for your loss hun. I lost my grandmother in January.  She was like a second mother to me so can quite understand the heartbreak and stress. Hope you are ok. Xx blimey it does sound all rather confusing.. It interesting to learn that you can switch mid cycle.

Snezienka - hope you are feeling ok after the scratch.  Good luck for your first injection. 

Lolista  - welcome hun

Ilovewesties - hope you is well. Gearing up for next week.

Cortneywils - hope your AF arrives soon.

Hi everyone else xxx

Afm - I have drugs!! They arrived on Saturday morning. No plan from clinic yet though. Starting to get twitchy! ! Im due to start in a week. Are you guys doing anything 'special' food/drink wise? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Kimbers - your "morning campers" made me smile  Great that your meds have arrived. Have you chased your clinic for your protocol? It does sound that they're cutting it fine! 
Re: food/drink - I'm just eating a sensible balanced diet really. I have 4-5 Brazil nuts every day and avocado in my salads. I also only drink de-caf tea/coffee and have full fat organic milk (read something about the skimming process taking out all the good fats for women so it's best to stick with organic full fat). I drink 2-3 litres of water a day but will up this to 4 litres min a day when I start my meds to flush everything through. I'm also not drinking alcohol (last glass of wine was two weekends ago) and avoiding aspartame (in Diet Coke and other diet foods/drinks) as that's meant to be bad too. I'm taking all my usual vitamins/supplements (Pregnacare, Omega 3 fish oil high strength, Vit C high strength, Vit B complex and a good quality probiotic capsule). Think that's about it. I've gone a bit bonkers on food and drink in past cycles (trying to follow 'It starts with the egg' book) and they haven't worked for me, so I've decided to just relax as much as possible this cycle and eat healthily without putting too much pressure on it. How about you? Any tips? x

Cortney - I'm doing OK, thanks for asking. Yes, I have picked up my Norethisterone and Suprecur from the pharmacy (so cheap in Asda!) and I'm raring to get going! I'm away this weekend with family so hoping that will be a good distraction and make the time go by quicker and next weekend will be here before I know it! Any luck with those pesky OPKs? x

snezienka - great that you've had the scratch done and today you start your meds  Have you injected Suprecur before? That's what I'm also doing this cycle but I've not done it before so would be interested to know how you find it x

Hi everyone else  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hello all  

Kimbers, hello campers also made me smile lol!  Hope your plan comes soon then if you only start in a week! ILW is right about not stressing about foods and that as this was my first IVF I was worried about what to eat but I just ate 3 meals had my fruit and veg and took a load of supplement and I had a brilliant result so just goes to show to relax and take it easy, make sure you up your water and protein! I'm taking Pregnacare, zinc and will start upping protein and giving up Diet Coke when my AF arrives as I love the stuff! Not long now!!

Ilw, have a fab weekend and have a lovely break before all the jabbing again! Brilliant you have your drugs all ready! I had a pos opk an hour ago will do digi to confirm so AF should arrive 24th March! Yay!!

Lolisita, how are you? I will be starting FET on my next AF, I thought if I did opk and it goes pos then I'll know when AF will be due so I can make arrangements!

Hope all you ladies are ok!!


----------



## Lolisita

Kimbers- thanks hun. Woohoo great that your drugs arrived. I remember how excited I was when I got them on my fresh cycle  
When my FET start on day 21 , I will start eating more protein at least 70grams , fresh salad,  veg, fruits etc  2 liters of water, 5 brazils nuts a day and eating fresh pineapple. Eating more protein applies to fresh cycle better as it is needed to grow more eggies but I think that it is important for the body when taking medicine on fet.  I am taking supplements Zita West vitafem multivitamin which also contains CO Q 10, DHA & EPA fish oils, evening primrose oil ( which I will stop a week before the transfer as it can cause uterus contractions ) also I am planning on getting a higher dose of CO Q 10. X

Ilovewesties - I m taking Solgar Advanced Acidophilus Plus probiotics at the moment as I had a 3 day course of antibiotics. Does it help with fertility in any way or do you take it for health benefits ? X

Cortneywils- Thanks for asking, I am okay. When are u expecting AF? Are u doing medicated or natural ? X


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Lolisita - re: probiotics, I think the answer is both! It was advised the nutritionalist that I saw when I first boarded the IVF train. Your list looks great  The only things I would double-check  are the Evening Primrose Oil and eating pineapple. The nutritionalist we saw said absolutely no way to the EPO but I'm not sure why?!  I've also read lots of mixed reviews on the pineapple (ie it can actually prevent implantation) so after eating loads of it (centre and all!) in my first cycle 2WW, I've just eaten it as part of my normal diet since then x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi All

Kimbers- great news. Hope you get the plan soon. Not long to go.
Courtney- wooohooo for positive OPK, finally you can plan ahead
ILW- i have never done Supercur. My IVF was short protocol. 

So after about 5 min shaky hands and all i picked up courage to inject. A little burning sensation when the liquid went in. Little redness in the area and itching but all was gone in few minutes. It actually didnt hurt. So I might just survive the 5 weeks on these needles. Hope no side effects or not too bad. 

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the evening xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hey gals, sorry for being AWOL  

Snez well done for jab number one  they made me itchy every time too but I think it's pretty normal. Just don't scratch! Xx

Cortney not long chicken xx

Lollista any sign of your peak yet? Xx

Westies would you mind tell me what the difference in cost of Suprecur was v our clinic? Are you on elleste too? Xx

Kimbers thanks lovely   Feel a bit numb that she has just 'gone'. Bet you are very twitchy without a plan! Xx

Afm last day of norethisterone tomorrow and then the impatient knicker watching so I can get my baseline booked for day1-3 xx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - I haven't got the exact amount handy as its on my computer and I'm in a rush getting ready for work and also a weekend away. Off the top of my head, I paid around £19 for the Synarel (one bottle which is to be injected) and the Noretheatone tablets. I think the tablets only cost £2 something so the Synarel must be around £17. My clinic charges £10 for a private prescription but even taking that in to account, it's still a significant cost saving to use Asda. I got really stung in my second cycle by using the Lister's own pharmacy and now always use Asda! Oh and no, I'm not taking Ellestte as I'll be on Progynova - they're just different brands of HRT but serve the same purpose - I guess it's down to clinic's preference x

Have a lovely day everyone and happy Friday! x


----------



## Lolisita

Ilovewesties - thanks hun  
You suppose to eat pineapple only during stimms/medicine prep , and stop before EC and not during 2ww because bromelain in pineapple can cause uterus contractions and prevent implantation. The same goes for Evening primrose oil. I am taking Evening primrose oil for CM as I never get any, as we wanted to try natural this month. So I will stop when my AF starts. X

MadameG -  nope 😕 Today is day 21 and nothing. Very frustrating and worrying as I am always spot on time. X


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies, can I join you?  I had a failed FET last month and must admit I'm a bit surprised to be going again so quickly, especially as we're using donor embryos. I start Provera on Monday and if all goes to plan, transfer is on 15th April. If the body doesn't behave then it'll be the 22nd. I'm going medicated just because I responded so well last time. 

Lolisita, good to see you here.  It's nice to be cycling with a familiar name.


----------



## MadameG

Hayze welcome hun  hope it all goes smoothly for you xxx

Lollista my body is normally clock work too but not this month   Hope it turns up soon xx

Westies I was curious as we are at the same clinic  hopefully I won't need to many meds (famous last words) so will probably just pick it up from the clinic. Got the clexane already as that's significantly cheaper xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hayze-  Nice to see you here, glad we get to cycle together again.
   Hope you are well. 
Wow your cycle seem pretty quick,  do you start downregging on day 1 or 21? I calculated it would take about 6 weeks on total...   
Xx

Ilovewesties- That makes me feel better as I was worrying about my ovulation. .
Guess that a common thing .xx


----------



## Hayze

Lolisita, I start down regging on day 21. They've changed the protocol slightly this time.  Provera is now 2 tablets for 5 days instead of 1 for 7. Hopefully AF will appear a little sooner than last time. It was 35 days from my 1st pill to transfer last time and it looks like we're trying for 32 this time. There is the possibility of my day 4 blood test falling on good Friday though and I don't know what'll happen if it does. 

Xx


----------



## Lolisita

Hi Hayze Oh ok. I was calculating from day 1 of AF, which for me will be a torture that 3 weeks wait.
From day 21 it is about 31 days so similar to you. 
How many scans/blood tests you have during the treatment in total ? Hmm I am assuming there will be someone at the clinic during bank holiday Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello and welcome Hayze  x

MadameG - of course you are with the same clinic, sorry honey, I was in a real rush yesterday morning and obviously wasn't thinking straight! x

Hello everyone hope you have a good weekend x


----------



## Kimbers101

Welcome Hayze x

MadamG - big hugs hun. Similar situation with my grandmother. We knew she was ill and knew she only had months to live but I received a phone call at 5 am  in the morning from the hospital to say she had just gone. I was preparing to be by her bedside whilst she slipped away. Death is so unjust and unfair.

Snezienka - well done on injecting.  I remember the first time so well.  

Thank you all for the food/vitamin advise. I think you guys are right about not being too strict. I have cut down to one coffee a day with the aim to stop completely on Monday,  started taking pregnecare and omega 3. Upping water intake and eating more fruit, Brazil nuts etc. I finally received my protocol from the clinic - phew!! Gearing up for my first pill on Thursday!  Hope you all are having a lovely weekend  xxx


----------



## Hayze

Hi Lolisita. This time I have 1 blood test shortly after my next AF. It was day 4 last time but they've not said which day this time so maybe there's a bit of wiggle room.  After that I get a scan on day 12-14 of the Geep cycle, and that's it.  No pre-transfer blood test this time. I'm quite happy about that. Hate bloods being done. How about you? What's your protocol looking like?

I think I'm going to give them a call on Monday about the timing of the blood test and the really long bank holiday. That is if I remember. 

Thanks all for the warm welcome x


----------



## IloveWesties

Kimbers - woohoo! So glad you've received your protocol. Four more sleeps until you get started. Yey  x

Hayze - I forgot to ask before -which clinic are you with? Good luck for starting tomorrow. Your transfer date will be similar to mine all being well   so it'll be nice to have more people in the dreaded 2ww together for support all round x

How's everyone else doing? I'm back from our weekend away and looking forward to a busy week ahead to make time whizz by to Saturday when I start Norethisterone   Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Lolisita

Hayze- My protocol doesn't mention any blood tests. I only have a nurse app shortly after I start AF to order the medicine etc and a scan 2-3 weeks after starting estogen tablets to check the lining... x

AFM -I finally got my surge yesterday (day 22) and today. That's 1 week late! I decided to still go for medicated  because I have a feeling I have a low estrogen levels as I never get cervical mucus and as you take estogen tablets during the cycle , hoping that will do the trick.

Xx


----------



## MadameG

Lollista yay to your surge!! That's not tooooo far out considering your treatment wasn't too long ago. When can you get started?? Xx

Westies crappy week here and another coming up, but that's life. Just need AF to show her face so that I can have something positive to look forward to xxx

Kimbers thank you lovely   So sorry for your loss too xxxx


----------



## Hayze

Westies, I'm at Wessex in Southampton.

Lolisita, glad you've finally got there, bet you can't wait to get going again.  My clinic favour medicated as they say it give you a more even lining. 

AFM first Provera this morning. And so it begins (again). 

xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies sorry haven't posted here for a few days, bear with me as I try to catch up  

Lolisita, yay on getting your surge!  Hope not too long until you can get started   I'm hoping to do natural cycle as the clinic has reassured me I can switch to medicated if no signs of ovulation! I'm expecting af to be here 24th March as had surge on 10th March which is 11 days late but that's to be expected after ohss.

Westie, not long now until you start......did you have a nice weekend?

Hayze, welcome really not long until you're pupo!

Kimbers,  that's a relief to have your protocol! Not long until you're starting!

Madameg, has the witch come yet? Hope you're ok!

snezienka013, how's the jabs going? Hope you're ok

Hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG- any signs of AF yet?
ILW- not long to go now. How are you?
Kimbers- so are you DR with pills or are you on short protocol. When is your scan/bloods booked for?
Hayze- hi and good luck. My ET should also be 22nd April
Lolisita- any news on AF? Also some clinics do bloods only some scan only some do both so it depends. I only have scans so no worries
Courtney- not long for AF and then you can start the cycle. Exciting.

AFM - injections going fine. As you said it gets better with each one. Drinking a lot to keep headache away.  Feel like im in a bathroom all the time lol.


----------



## Lolisita

MadameG - Yeah I guess 1 week late is not too bad considering the cycle. I will be able to start with my next AF in March. I am expecting it in about 2 weeks time as I just ovulated. xx

Hayze- I literally can not wait to start!!!   oh right that good to know. I  couldn't decide before, but I think I will definitely be going for medicated now.
Yay congrats for starting! xx

Cortneywils - Oh right so I will be about 4 days behind you  mine should start around 28th of March.
That's what I wanted to do start with natural and switch it to medicated if I can't find the surge in time. However now I changed my mind as I think estrogen support could work really well for me as I think I have low levels. Ordered estrogen level blood test so I can know for sure.  xx

snezienka013- Oh right didn't realise that, good to know. I am expecting my AF around the 28th of March as my ovulation came 1 week late.
Glad your injections are going well. How many days are u into your treatment? Xx


----------



## MadameG

Snez yes! AF turned up yesterday. It's extremely light as expected. Scan booked for tomorrow   My clinics are scan only one too xx

Lollista won't be long now  xx

Cortney won't be long for you either now  xx


----------



## Lolisita

MadameG- Yay for AF  Good luck for your scan hun x


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - good luck for your scan honey  Are you having it at the clinic or in Bristol? x

Snezienka- thanks for asking after me  I'm ok, thanks. I've got a bit of a hectic week this week which is good as it's keeping my mind busy and away from thinking about the cycle. Hopefully it'll also make time fly by until I start meds on Saturday. How are you doing? Glad to hear injections are going well. Great that you're drinking lots of water but yes, it does mean you become very friendly with the toilet!  x

Lolisita - Yey to getting your surge   x

Hayze - great that you've started your Provera. Good luck honey  x

Cortney - I had a lovely weekend, thanks and we were SO lucky with the weather. I hope your AF arrives on time for you. How are you doing? x

Hi to everyone else. I look forward to reading everyone's updates. Things feel like they're slowly starting for a lot of us and looking forward to an exciting and happy few weeks ahead for all of us  xx


----------



## MadameG

Westies it's at the clinic - doh! Didn't think of that! Your comment about a happy few weeks has just given me a massive boost in positivity, thank you  xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - ahh you're welcome honey, that's what we're all here for after all! Thinking about it, Amanda is only there once a fortnight on a Thursday so the timing wouldn't have worked for your scan anyway. It's always a bonus if appointments can be timed to go there instead! There's quite a good little shopping area near the clinic though isn't there so when I'm going to the clinic and have time, I always like to have a little mooch around there  x


----------



## MadameG

Ha me too. I always pick up my meal deal from boots  ah well, off on my standard m4 trek tomorrow xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Safe travels and good luck for the scan 🍀 x


----------



## MadameG

Mercy buckets  xxx


----------



## MadameG

...and I'm off! Baseline scan was good, minus a couple of chunky cysts  . Start my suprecur and elleste tonight - come on lining!! 

How's everyone else doing? Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Great news MadameG. The "and I'm off" and "come on lining" comments made me think of horseracing so seeing as it's Cheltenham Festival week, I think you need to look out for a horse with the word lining in it and do a cheeky bet   Good luck with the start of meds. When's your next scan honey? x


----------



## MadameG

Good plan   back next Friday for scan number two. When are you starting meds again?? Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Good luck for your second scan honey. I start meds on Saturday  x


----------



## Kimbers101

Afternoon all

Hope you are all well xx

MadamG - glad to hear it all go for you. Are you having any side effects from the med's? 

Ilovewesties - ii bet you are counting down the days now. Not long til Saturday! 

Snezienka - how are u getting on hun? My bloods are booked in for the 1st April then scan on the 11th - all being well  

Lolista, Hayze, cortney,  hop you are all well.

Atm - popped my first pill this morning!!


----------



## MadameG

Kimbers not so far as only started them last night. Have got a banging headache this afternoon but that's from serving too many numpties at work so far today  what pills are you on? I'm taking all my estrogen in one go as the nurse said that's fine to do xxx

Westies no horses with lining in the name, but I have placed a cheeky bet on Transvaal as I read it as transvaginal     xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG -  I love it! Come on transvaginal! 🐎🍀 Make sure you're drinking LOTS (more than usual) of water to keep the headaches at bay x

Kimbers - two sleeps eeek! 😬 Congratulations on starting your tablets  x


----------



## Kimbers101

MadamG - that made me chuckle!! Come on Transvaal!  I'm taking norethisterone twice a day. Was planning to take them 12 hours apart. Didn't even think to ask about taking them together, that would be a lot easier!!


----------



## IloveWesties

Kimbers - snap! When I start Saturday the instructions are once, twice a day and no one has said that you can take them together so I may do that too! Thanks for sharing MadameG x


----------



## MadameG

Oops - the norethisterone I took morning, lunch and dinner, the estrogen she said I can take all in one go. Hope I haven't caused any mayhem for you both.

Sadly transvaginal only came seventh, but silvergrove (as in silver lining  ) came third so I won all my money back. Just need to find one with bfp in now... Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

No mayhem here - I start Saturday. Will bear that in mind with the oestrogen. Yey for silvergrove! x


----------



## snezienka013

Lolisita-only week 1 of DR injections. My baseline scan is on 31st March.then I can start the tablets.
MadameG- glad scan went OK. So you have scan on Easter Friday.will you get your ET date then?
ILW- 2 days to goooo. Are DR with Supercur as well? When will your baseline scan be?
Kimbers-im well, thank you. Wish time has gone bit faster. Is your blood to check the DR has worked?

AFM- keep jabbing and waiting. Going slow. Should get my AF soon as it needs to be before my baseline. If not they will delay my oestrogen tablets. So hope she will not disappoint me.


----------



## IloveWesties

snezienka - I start Norethisterone on Saturday then Suprecur injections a few days after (haven't got my protocol on me so can't remember which day!). First scan is 31st, same as your scan  I hope your AF arrives on time for you x


----------



## Rosamund

Hello everyone!  

I'm doing a medicated FET at CARE Sheffield. We had to abandon the first attempt as climaval insufficient to stop ovulation so now following the down regulated protocol. I'm on suprecur injections and climaval. Have scan booked for Monday and hopefully will do the transfer on Bank Holiday Monday...  Have had a mild headache for the last few days - is that normal? Also I've put on 5 lbs - can I blame the meds or is it me being a choffer?

xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello and welcome Rosamund  How much water are you drinking daily? x


----------



## Rosamund

Hello!  I would say around 750 ml... Headaches usually come on in the afternoon.


----------



## IloveWesties

That's your problem honey - that's no where near enough water to flush all the meds through. TBH that's not much water anyway! You should be drinking around 2L a day usually and up it to 3-4L during a treatment cycle. Do it tomorrow and I bet you don't have any more headaches x


----------



## Rosamund

That is a lot of water!!! Will go and get myself a glass right away! Thank you


----------



## IloveWesties

What I do, so that I know how much I'm drinking and keep track of the quantity, is to keep a measuring jug of water out in the side if I'm at home. If I'm at work/out and about, then I'll use a 2L bottle of water. Hope this helps. I learnt this the hard way in my first cycle and got terrible headaches before someone gave me the tip on here. Since then, I've not had any. Good luck honey and let us know how you get on tomorrow with the water x


----------



## lillieb87

Hi ladies can I please join? doing medicated FET down reg started 15th March first scan on 28th? 

Hi Westies 2 more sleeps!

sounds like it's getting busy on here xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Yey Lillie lovely to have you join us  How's your DR going so far? Remind me, are you sniffing or injecting? xx


----------



## lillieb87

hey westies I am on the oh so lovely prostap! it's a one off Dr injection...Dr isn't too bad atm but I've been in a foul mood yesterday an today...hoping it's just pmt   otherwise I may have no family or friends left by scan day! 

are u raring to go? x


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - I've never had that before. Sounds so much easier but must be a huge intake of hormones in one go so completely understandable that you're feeling hormonal! I'm sure your friends and family understand   Yep, I'm all raring to go. I'm working long days today and tomorrow so just need to remember to take the tablets tomorrow at the right time! Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies hope you're all well,  bear with me while I try to catch up  

Ilw, 1 more sleep hun...yay!!  Booo to the long days at work though! Goodluck with your cycle 

Lillie, welcome   sorry DR is giving you mood swings...on my fresh cycle I was quite lucky not to have symptoms with DR! Good luck with your cycle 

Rosamund, Ilw is right hun that's no way near enough water....make sure you drink plenty hun.

snezienka, hope af comes soon hun, remind me when is baseline is?

Madameg, hope you're well, sorry transvaginal 7th but great silver lining got you your money back! Hope the cysts goes hun, great you're at the next step....when's your next scan? Sorry can't go that far back.

Kimbers, yay! Well done on starting hun.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, sorry if I did hope you're ok, I can't read that far back.

AFM, I've been having af cramps now and again so hopefully she's on her way.....yay!


----------



## IloveWesties

And we're off... 😬 Long day at work ahead which I expect to be busy due to a couple of people off sick so must remember to take my lunchtime tablet! 

Hope you all have wonderful weekends x


----------



## MadameG

Westies woop woop!! You'll have to find a horse that relates to lunch  hope it's not too hectic xxxx

Cortney I'm back next Friday for a scan, hope it is thickening nicely xxx

Lillie hope the mega hormones are treating you okay xx

Rosamund welcome hun  have the headaches been better after upping your water? Your normal health should be much better if you bring it up to 2 litres, Two thirds of us are made of water after all  xxxx

Snez yep, if my lining is thick enough next week then ET will be booked. Please please please   How are you doing? Xx 

Afm two days left of 6mg estrogen before upping it to 8mg. Big fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Ilw, did you remember your lunchtime tablet? Hope work wasn't too bad for you!

Madameg, hope your scan goes well Fri and shows a nice thick lining  

Lillie, how is DR going?

snezienka, any signs of af?

Kimbers, how you doing?

Rosamund, how's the headaches? Have you been drinking more?

Hope all you ladies are ok sorry if I've forgotten anyone


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - yes, I remembered it  All three Norethisterone tablets done today. Busy busy day at work but now at home, in PJs, dog on lap, sipping a de-caf tea and watching the rugby. Bliss! How are you doing honey? x

Hi MadameG - I have my FX for you too x

Hi everyone else. Hope you're all doing OK? x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Ladies,
MadameG-great,fx for thick lining
ILW- enjoy ur tea after long day and great news on finally starting
Courtney- yes AF started today but light and in the afternoon so I would say day 1 will be tomorrow. So now just to keep jabbing and wait for baseline scan.
Hiw are you?
Kimbers- how are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi everyone  

Sorry I've not updated recently.

Tomorrow will mark 3 weeks since the start of buserelin injections, I've also be taking 2 mg a day of the tablets to thinken the lining which from Tuesday will be upped to 4mg. The side effects so far have been pretty bad headaches and extreme tiredness so far, I'm also experiencing an outbreak of spots on my face which isn't great.  I'm back at hospital for a scan on the 31st with a view to go ahead with FET on 6th April if all is well. 

Is anyone else due for transfer around the 6th?


----------



## Hayze

Hi Natalie, I'm about a week behind you, assuming AF shows up REALLY soon. My clinic don't open for anything on bank holidays so Easter can really push me back. 

I've not had headaches but I have been fairly up and down mood wise.  Hubby thinks it's PMT.  he's going to be disappointed when it lasts longer than a week.


----------



## Rosamund

Hi everyone

Headaches much much better since upping the water so thank you for that top tip.

I've been on the suprecur for 3 weeks now and had my scan today. Apparently I am ready to go so will be having the transfer next Monday (28th) or Tuesday (29th). Exciting. The nurse told me I had a triple lining which is a good thing...

Hope everyone else is doing well xxxxx


----------



## Rosamund

I should also add that I accidentally accelerated the protocol. I attempted an FET back in January using a non down regulated protocol but the climaval was insufficient to stop ovulation so we abandoned that attempt.  This time round I am doing a down regulated protocol so I started with the suprecur three weeks ago. AF arrived two weeks ago and I immediately started taking the climaval (I got confused and started following the non down regulated protocol). I turned up for my scan last week and the nurses said "Aaaaaargh you weren't supposed to start taking the climaval until we had scanned you!" Oooooops. Fortunately everything looked okay on scan and one week later the lining has thickened up nicely so we're going ahead with transfer (one week earlier than planned....) Phew! But that explains why I might have got ahead of some of you who started the injections at the same time as me!!!


----------



## MadameG

Rosamund ha! You've gone for a middle protocol then  glad it has all worked out though and that you are ready to go. One week till pupo   Glad your headaches are much better too xxx

Hayze your comments about DH made me giggle. Hope the witch gets you real soon xx

Natalie glad things are going okay for you, hope this home stretch flies by. I am hoping (with a big hope) to be pupo around the same time xxx

Afm I have managed to develop a UTI grrrrr. Doesn't feel like any I've had before, it actually feels like I am at the end of stims with mega ovaries   anyone else ever had a uti before transfer? I'm terrified it's going to be cancelled now. I've got three days of antibiotics and hoping that will shift it fast xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Lillie- hi and good luck. How is DR going for you?
Courtney- any sign of AF yet?
ILW- how are you? How long before you start the Supercur?
Kimbers- how are you? 
Natalie- hi. I also have scan on 31st but this is only first one, before my tablets. So my ET will be later.22nd April. Good luck with scan
Hayze- hope you feel better and moods get in line.
Rosamund- good luck next week for ET. I wish I could accidentally speed mine up 😜
MadameG- oh im so sorry. I developed one after ET last time and antibiotics and infection were probably why it did not work. Hope it clears quickly. Good luck Friday for scan fx xxx
Hi to everyone else i forgot.
Im on my AF CD3. So just to wait 8 days till my scan and then hopefully start Progynova.


----------



## MadameG

Snez... Best get this cleared quickly then!! Hope this week flies for you xxx


----------



## Hayze

Good luck getting it gone MadameG.  Don't want anything messing it up. Talk to your clinic, they may be able to reassure you. 

Snezienka, looks like we might be transfer buddies. AF still hasn't shown up so unless I wake to find her tomorrow, everything will be pushed back a week.  This is not helping my mood. Looking for silver linings though, it reduces the chance of a Christmas Day baby. 

Courtney, anything yet?

Rosamund, glad it worked out well for you. 

Afm, I made the dreaded mistake of hesitating with the Buserelin needle this morning.  Haven't done that in a while and won't be doing it any time soon again either.  Poor tummy didn't know what was going on.


----------



## IloveWesties

Snezienka - thanks for asking after me  I stop taking Norethisterone on Friday and then start taking the Suprecur injections on Saturday. Like you and Natalie, I'm also in for a scan on 31st and we'll see what's going on in there! Good luck for yours x

Was there someone else having a scan on the 31st as well? 

Hayze - sorry about the needle incident this morning. Hope tomorrow's is smoother for you honey x

MadameG - I think we ("we" as in people going through treatment cycles) do tend to over-think and over-worry. Totally understandably and I'm as guilty of this as anyone! What I always try to focus on is the people who get pregnant without thinking anything of things like drinking a glass of wine, a cup of coffee, going swimming, taking antibiotics, having a UTI... the list could go on for a while but you see where I'm going with this! Re: antibiotics - lots of clinics actually put women on ABs during a TX cycle so that may even be a good thing! What I would suggest, however, is to make sure you're taking a probiotic to replace the good bacteria lost through the ABs (make sure they're not taken at the same time of day). Re: UTI - I got a UTI in my first cycle but that was after transfer. I read up on it at the time and it's very common. Plenty of women have it and go on to get BFPs so do try not to worry about it. Hope it's not too horrible and it clears soon. I reccomend cranberry juice diluted like squash in water - and lots of it! x

Rosamund- oops! Ha ha At least it's worked out for you in the end. When's transfer? Good luck! Also, how's the increased water intake going? x

Natalie - hang in there honey! Not long to go now. Good luck for your scan. Remember to drink lots of water to keep those headaches at bay x

Cortney - did your AF show up? x

Lillie - how are you doing lovely? Not long until your scan? Eek! Exciting  x

Hi everyone else I've missed. Sorry not to mention everyone by name but I'm on my phone so can't scroll back. 

AFM - not much to report really. Noretherstone tablets are going well and no side effects of note yet. I'm picking up my needles and a sharp box from my clinic's satellite on Thursday ready to start injecting Saturday x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

Ilw, omg things are moving for you not long now til you're jabbing, can't believe April is going to have a lot of pupo ladies   come on April   so exciting when you have your bag of needles! No AF yet woke up this morning thinking she was coming- why did I be cautious to put a pad on I shouldn't of as then she'd prob turn up lol!!

Madameg, really hope the cyst does a disappearing act asap!! So annoying when these little things turn up- won't be long now for you!!how are you feeling??

Snez, hope those 8 days fly by Hun, this journey certainly involves a lot of waiting!! AF not here yet thought she was on her way this morning but it was just my body tricking me... Hopefully she'll be here by Thursday!!

Hayze, sorry today's jab didn't go so well Hun hopefully tomorrow's a better day for you!!

Natalie, sorry to hear you're suffering Hun hope it passed quickly make sure you're drinking plenty... Won't be long til you're pupo!!

Rosamund, glad to hear the headaches are better!! Really not long for you!! Glad it all worked out ok!!

Lillie and Kimbers, how you both doing??

Sorry if I've missed anyone am using my phone and it's not easy to catch up on it


----------



## MadameG

Westies thanks lovely. I'm actually not really stressing about it surprisingly, especially as there is hardly any sign of it today. Either these antibiotics were THE ones, or it wasn't actually an infection after all, who knows!! I made sure they were pregnancy safe and after that, the clinic will either cancel it (I don't think so at this stage) or I might be pupo next week. Hoping it's the latter but I have no control so   very exciting that you are almost ready to start. You and I are gonna need a lot of sharps boxes over the next few months  xxx

Cortney go for broke on Thursday - white shorts, no pad  hope she arrives! I'm feeling a lot better thank you, ready to roll  xxx

Hayze, ouch! I managed to slightly bend my needle the other night and it wasn't a great experience. Hope they get easier xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

Madameg, how are you today? Af is here yay! Very light atm but it's here lol! Got day 10 scan 1st april

Ilw, 3 more nights til jabbing... it's moving so quick!

Hayze, hope today's jab goes better  

Natalie, hope you're feeling better today  

Snez,  hope you're ok! Not long now til you start!

Rosamund, Kimbers and lillie, hope you're all ok....sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Afm, AF is here yay! Although it is quite light but def feels like it is, have day 10 scan on 1st april


----------



## MadameG

Cortney wooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, thanks I'm so happy it's come   I'm stocking up on ovulation kits I've got one steps opk, cb digis and I've ordered sticks for my cbfm so hopefully I won't miss my surge as I only have a short surge. What happens after your scan?


----------



## Natalie1402

Thank you everyone for your messages to me, I'm feeling ok today just trying to stay awake, this medication is really wiping me out. The daily injections are getting to me a bit also today, it's almost my 4 th week. 

Got my scan a week tomorrow so hopefully all will be well. 

Excited to think I could be pregnant in the next few weeks 😀😀😀😀😀😀😀😀

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## IloveWesties

That's what I like to read Natalie - positivity that you could be pregnant very soon. That's what's getting me through each day waiting too. FX this is a lucky thread and we'll all be celebrating soon then transferring to a pregnancy board together  PMA PMA PMA x

Cortney - great news AF has showed and that you have a scan booked in on 1 April - sounds like ages away but actually it's only just over a week (can't believe how quickly March is flying by!) x

MadameG - so glad the UTI seems to have cleared up  How are you doing? x

Hi everyone else   Any updates? x


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi everyone, sorry for the lack of posting on my part! 

Welcome Natalie.  Hope you are feeling better today. 

Cortney - Yay! !  Only a week until your scan. It all seems to be happening now.

MadamG - sorry to read about the UTI, hope it clears quickly.

Ilovewesties - is it your last day of pills  tomorrow? I finished yesterday and am already cramping so hopefully I won't wait long for a bleed. Does your clinic not wait for you to bleed before starting the injections?  I have the horrible pessaries.

Hayze - hope your jabbing is going well

Hi everyone else xxx

Afm - I have really struggled with tiredness from the norethisterone tablets. Finished taking them yesterday - whoop!! So I just continue with the superfur until blood test on the 1st April. He first week has gone quite fast so hoping that the rest of the cycle will do the same.   xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Kimbers - yes, it's my last day of Norethisterone tablets tomorrow, then I start Synarel daily injections on Saturday. I'm also crampy and my natural AF would be turning up tomorrow or the next day (average 26-27 day cycles) so it'll be interesting to see what happens. What pessaries are you taking now then? Interesting all the different protocols. Sorry to hear that you've been feeling tired. I've had no symptoms whatsoever but that's the same on the two long protocol fresh cycles I had too so not much of a surprise x


----------



## MadameG

Hiya gals,

Kimbers I am also zonked at the moment, think it may be more from the antibiotics though for me. Hope AF shows up pronto xxx

Westies did today go okay? I'm doing okay thanks lovely xx

Natalie loving your positivity  xxxx

Cortney they should give you some sticks too, you'll be poas crazy  if tomorrow's scan is good then they book me in for transfer - eeeeek! How you feeling about everything? Xx

Afm scan tomorrow, please please please let there be a gorgeous jam sandwich of a lining     If not I will be eating every Easter egg in sight over the weekend. The uti has definitely vanished - woop! xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - great news that the UTI has cleared completely  Good luck for your scan tomorrow honey. Think thick and it will happen! I look forward to reading your update. Yes, all went well today - collected my sharps box and the needles I need for Suprecur which I start on Saturday. Looking forward to my scan on Thursday. Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## MadameG

Westies yay that you have them and are ready to go! I'm feeling a lot more positive after peeing on a cbfm stock and seeing that my estrogen is pretty darn high. Just gotta hope that my body has done something with it! Xxx


----------



## Hayze

Sorry for the lack of posts, it's all been a bit rubbish here.  After the stingy injection my next one was even worse.  My DD was sitting behind me and I don't like her seeing, so I turned my back.  The dog then starts Pratting about and the hubby's joking and I accidentally stabbed my little finger with the needle.  IT'S REALLY PAINFUL.  Tears and anger followed.  Add to that the fact that af STILL hasn't come and I'm not a particularly pleasant person to be around.  Today was the cutoff for starting the Geep cycle this weekend so everything's now been pushed back a week.  I. Going to enjoy the bank holiday and pretend I'm a normal person for a while.

Cortney, glad AF showed up for you x

MadameG, good luck for your scan x

Happy Easter everyone.  4 days off! (for most) xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hayze that really sucks hun   Ouchy for your little finger too!! Have your clinic suggested anything more to bring AF on? She'll probably arrive at one midnight past midnight  xxx


----------



## Hayze

When I spoke to the clinic they said to give it 14 days after starting the Buserelin. I. Think we were just trying to get it to come early.  I wasn't really due until yesterday and can be a couple of days late normally.  I don't really know how much the medication can change/interfere with timings, but I remember thinking at the time that this one seemed a bit quick.


----------



## MadameG

Hayze on my fresh cycles which have been long protocol with buserelin, my AF has been delayed by 3/5 days each time. Hopefully it turns up soon lovely xxxx


----------



## MadameG

....scan went really well and just got to wait for the call to confirm et at the end of next week!!! Woop!! My lining was a chunky 7.4 today, way better than last months disaster. Feeling super positive now  xxxxf


----------



## Cortneywils

Hayze, you poor little finger same thing happened to me and it does hurt.... have a lovely weekend I have a week of now woop! Also when I was on burseline my af was 4 days late  hope it comes soon!

Madameg, yay!! That's fab you'll be pupo before you know it! Can I ask if you could outline your medicated fet as my scan is a weeks time and just want to prepare if they change it to medicated!

Kimbers, has the tiredness gone? Hope you're ok!

Natalie, won't belong for your scan! It's mad to think we could be pregnant in a few weeks lol!

Westies, eekkk! Next step for you tomorrow with starting the Synarel injections

Snez, Rosamund and lillie, hope you're all ok!


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - yep, last Norethisterone tablet taken and first Suprecur injection ready to go tomorrow morning  How are you doing honey? x

MadameG - great news from the scan. Whoop! How exciting that you could be PUPO next week  x

Hayze - try not to worry honey, it's perfectly normal for AF to be delayed due to the meds x

Hi everyone else. Sorry, just a quick post as I'm shattered from a busy day at work and I'm in again tomorrow. I hope you all have lovely Saturdays  Happy Easter in case I don't post again before Sunday x


----------



## IloveWesties

Stage 2 officially started - first Suprecur injection done  x

How's everyone else doing today?

Happy Easter for those who celebrate it 🐰🐣 🍫


----------



## Cortneywils

Westie, congrats on starting stage 2....so exciting   how long will you be on suprecur for? I'm ok thanks can't wait until fri! Why do we wish the days a way.

Have a lovely easter everyone hope you're all ok


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi Cortney - I don't know yet honey as it hinges on the scan Thursday. By then I will have taken six days worth x


----------



## snezienka013

Happy Easter everyone. Hope you all enjoying long weekend. Next week is starting to be exciting. 
ILW - congrats on starting the injections. Hope it all is going ok.
Courtney, MadameG, Kimbers, Nataile, Hayze all you all keeping well.
I am not absolutely bored and can't stop thinking about this whole thing, driving myself crazy on my 4 days off. Not sure what will I do on 2ww. Did I mention I still have at least 3 weeks before I even get to ET? 
So I decided to do a list of who is where in their journey, so it makes it easier to remember. Hopefully we can copy paste it and keep updating it.


----------



## snezienka013

28th March - Rosamund ET?
                    Lillie baseline scan
                    Lolisita AF due
31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  MadameG possible ET 
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET?

MadameG I was not sure when exactly is your ET? Also Kimch? And Hayze I am not sure when your blood test would be due to late AF. just to say mine was 2 days late as well. If I missed anyone sorry, please copy paste and add yourselves or let me know and I can update the list.


----------



## IloveWesties

Snezienka - wow lady, I like your style! Your list is SO something I would do. Brilliant and thank you  Unfortunately, my Easter Day afternoon and evening has been a write off as I've been in bed (mostly asleep) with a horrendous migraine. Sorry if TMI but I've also had D&V and dizzy spells  I'm not sure if it's day 2 of Synarel related or just an unrelated bug. I do remember having headaches at the same stage in both my fresh cycles but nothing compared to today. Anyway, that's all I can manage for now. Have to work tomorrow so dreading that atm and just hope I feel better in the morning. I hope you've all had better Easter days than me! Update again soon x


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez, brilliant idea- you have a brilliant memory I keep forgetting where everyone is in their cycle so forgive me if I forget!! I think it's a great idea if we could copy and paste it so it's easy to update everyone!! I know what you mean no matter what I'm doing I keep thinking about this FET- can't wait for this scan!

Ilw, oh no you poor thing... Hope it goes away Hun! Sorry you've been poorly please ring in sick if you're still poorly in the morning!! Hope scan goes well thurs Hun!

AJK, wow pupo by the end of the week that's amazing!! Lining has a while to grow a bit more it's a good thickness!! Don't worry about eating lots of chocolate, I've eaten an Easter egg and 2 Easter biscuits and 2 hot cross buns lol!! 

Hope all you other ladies are ok!!

Happy Easter!!


----------



## snezienka013

ILW so sorry u feel rubbish. I had migrain yesterday but it got better and I think I can add hot flushes to the list as well, been having issues with this at night. Cant sleep as Im either too hot and then cold 😂 lol lovely meds hmm
I hope you get better soon. 
Courtney i did the list as i was strugling to remember who is natural or medicated and at what stage. So scrolled through all pages today and wrote the list. Enjoy the last Easter day ladies.
AJK great news. PUPO next week. I will add that to the list.


----------



## snezienka013

Lillie baseline scan
                    Lolisita AF due
31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  MadameG possible ET 
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET?
              AJK13 ET


----------



## snezienka013

28th March - Rosamund ET?
                    Lillie baseline scan
                    Lolisita AF due
31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  MadameG possible ET 
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET?
              AJK13 ET


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, Ive been reading but haven't really posted on this thread for a couple of weeks, sorry all, been v busy moving house! Things all happens at the same time don't they? Really pleased to see I was included in your list, thank you! Yes, I am still on for FET in Prague on 1st April and started my utrogestan ( progesterone)  tonight. We re flying to Prague Wednesday evening. I'm excited but have done it a few times before, so " controlled" excitement if you know what I mean. 

AJK, great we are on the same day, and sounds like your scan was good on Sat. I had mine on Thursday & was 7mm. This is a bit less than usual for me. But I was so pleased to have a clear triple lining which I have never had before in 7 x ET now, so am hoping it's a good sign! 

Hope you're all well, and enjoying the Easter eggs!


----------



## Rosamund

Happy Easter everyone!

My FET is on Tuesday 29 March so not long to go now! 

ILW - hope you feel better soon. I've finished the suprecur now and so the horrible headaches have gone - thank goodness.

xxx


----------



## Hayze

ILW sorry to hear you've not been well.  Hope it clears up soon x

Rosamund, not long hon.  Soon you'll be PUPO!

Snezienka, I'm not sure where I fit on your list either. I've got to call the clinic tomorrow regardless as I will have been on Buserelin for 14 days.  Still no sign of AF. Has anyone else ever been here before?  I don't know what to expect.  As it's a back to back cycle I'm seriously thinking of doing a pregnancy test tomorrow.  I reacted so well to the medication last time so I can't understand why it's so different this time. All I do know is that it's left me in a pretty foul mood.

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hayze I reckon you should check if you have an Easter egg in there too, it should show up easily by now I reckon   Xxx

Snez I'm also an April fools ET!! Only four more sleeps eeeeeeeeeee!! Thanks for doing the list it's really helpful xxx

Cortney oooh what time are you in for your scan? For me it's hopefully around 11 for the transfer. I skipped a few days as my body did zilch on the natural but if you switch it's norethisterone from day 21 I think (I took it for five days), scan day 1-3, start estrogen after baseline, scan day 12, trigger, et a week later. I'm sure it could vary but that's how it's worked out for me xxxx

Rosamund wow you'll be pupo tomorrow! Sending you lots of luck and positive energy xxx

Westies aw hun that sounds like a horrid migraine. I get really sick with them too and just have to go and sleep then off in a very dark room. Hope you're feeling much much better today xxx

Kimch I'm a Friday transfer too, hope Prague treats you very well   xxx

AJK I have also eaten way more chocolate than I should have, I'm not beating myself up over it though as I'm trying to be super relaxed. I'm the third musketeer for Friday, let's hope it's a lucky one  that's a great lining too xxx

Afm please excuse my abscence over the weekend, I was in a signal black spot (and an emotional one at the memorial to be honest). Very powerful, emotional weekend and I'm glad now that my embies were safely in the freezer whilst we went through it all. I'm so so positive that this will all be the start of something wonderful     started clexane this morning, fine really, start lubion later which stung like crazy last time...! Xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning all  

Westies, how you feeling this morning?

Madameg, oohh, I'm there at 10.50 so I may see you I'll be the one who's mum is a sleep in the waiting room lol! Last time she finished work at 1am and had to get early train to the appointment she fell asleep I thought she was going to start snoring so woke her up with a coffee just incase lol! Not long til you're pupo how exciting, really not too bad switching to medicated thought it'll be much longer then that! I thought it'll be. I also ate too much chocolate but like you said not beating myself up about ig, it was easter after all! Sorry it was a tough weekend for you hun!

Also do you know how many embies they thaw? Amy ask them at scan fri!

Klmch, hope Prague looks after you, how long will you be over there?

Hayze, I would be tempted to test just incase, hopefully easter bunny has se t you a different kind of egg....good luck!

Snez, how DR'ing? Not long til baseline, love your list!

Rosamund, omg pupo tomorrow.....good luck! Can't believe this week is busy with ET's!

AJK, not long for you either so exciting!


----------



## MadameG

Cortney you'll have to say hello if you spot me  I think you can either leave it up to the embryologists and they may defrost a few and pick the best looking one or you can specify (which is what I've done because I want to have multiple attempts and they don't always refreeze). Everything will work perfectly for you though mother hen  xxxx


----------



## snezienka013

Hello ladies. Back to work tomorrow. Im actually glad as 4 days off were driving me crazy. Too much time on my hands. When at work I dont have time for this 😬
ILW- i hope u feel better hun xx
Rosamund- omg PUPO tomorrow eerk how exiciting. U are the first one on this thread. Do they thaw in the morning? How many u having put back?
Lillie- when is your scan today. Hope all is ok.
MadameG - i update ur ET on the list. So do they thaw urs in the morning? How many u thinking to put back?
Hayze- hun I am so sorry. I been told my af needed to be by certain date if not then they would discuss. They also told me if late to do home hpt in case. Fx u have a special Easter egg in therexx


----------



## snezienka013

28th March - Lillie baseline scan
                            Lolisita AF due
        28th March - Rosamund ET
        31st March- ILW baseline scan
                          Snezienka baseline scan
                          Natalie - scan to check lining
        1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
                      Kimbers blood test
                      Kimch ET
                      AJK13 ET    
                      MadameG ET 
      
        Hayze- waiting to call clininc Re late AF xxx


----------



## Kimbers101

Happy easter everyone.  Xx 

Sorry just a quick post from me.

Snezienka - thanks for doing the list makes life a little easier! !  Good luck for you scan this week.

ILW - it's weird that our schedules are different. Ignore me though no pessaries until after ET!! Will be on estrogen tablets three times a day from Saturday (if bloods are ok on Friday! )So you are having a scan to check that DR is working and I'm having a blood test! I'm glad for the blood test - it's cheaper!!

Rosamund,  kimch, Ajk13 and MadamG - mega excited for you guys this week!! Xx

Atm - my AF showed itself yesterday so looks like we are all good for bloods on Friday.  Still been feeling quite sick and dizzy which is rather weird as I didn't have any side effects then I have my three fresh cycles!! Drinking lots of water so just hope it will pass as the time ticks on. Xxx


----------



## Hayze

Hi all

Did a hpt, definitely nothing in there. I'm a little relieved since I've been doing all sorts of stupid things since my bfn. Can't wait till tomorrow when I can get some answers. 

xx


----------



## snezienka013

Hayze- good luck tomorrow, hope u get some answers. Positive answers.
Kimbers- i know, each clinic seems to be so different. I read some do both, bloods and scan. Some do blood or scan only. Yes my Thursday scan if ok will mean I start oestrogen tablets on Sunday. But I am on one tablet a day and increase up to 4 a day gradually. My mext scan then is on 15th. If all ok, i start the progesteron gel before ET. 5 dats before. So again, different to ur plan...
Do you get the blood result the same day?


----------



## Hayze

So, 2 hours after hpt and guess what, AF has arrived!  At least I get to phone the clinic for good reasons tomorrow.  

Kimbers, with mine this time I get a blood test to make sure I'm suppressed around 4 days after AF. Then this time I'll get a lining scan about a week before et and that's it.  Last time I had bloods 2 days before et, but my clinic have changed their protocol slightly and are now giving out progesterone patches to take along with the progynova. Strange how things change so quickly.  My last go was only in Jan/Feb. 

Snezienka, I always get the blood results on the same day, but my appointments are always in the morning.  Saying that, they did have a problem at the lab for my first one, but they let me know that afternoon that my result wouldn't be ready until morning.

AJK, I was like you with my first go, rested, did everything that I was supposed to do, and it didn't take.  This time I'll be in work on Monday after a Friday transfer and I'm rather glad that I'll have something to take my mind off it all.  I've attempted to have a better IVF/life balance this time.

xx


----------



## snezienka013

Hayze great news. So you will get your bloods date tomorrow hopefully. I also only have 2 scans. One on Thursday to confirm i am suppressed after 3 weeks on Buserelin and after my AF (CD9 today). If all ok I start Progynova for 12 days. Then scan to check lining is thick. If yes ET week after scan. And I start Crinone gel 5 days before transfer. Goid luck tomorrow for call. Fx xx

AJK i didnt get to OTD on my fresh cycle. So now as well ET pre-booked for Friday. Relaxing weekend and back to work Monday. I find it easier when busy at work then stressing at home 😬


----------



## Kimbers101

Hayze/AJK - on my first and second TXs , I took the whole first week of the 2ww  off, then a couple off days around test day. Neither TX worked. My third TX was more relaxed (weirdly as I knew this would be it for fresh or all together if we had no frosties) and I went back to work after a couple of days. Keeping busy helped me. My third TX did result in my beautifully cheeky daughter. I will do the same this time and just have a couple of days off after ET

Snezienka  - yeah, the results are the same day. They get you in the morning and ring with results in the afternoon.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi All

Sorry to jump into this so late, but I've just joined the site and will also be doing a FET transfer in April. 

I'm currently on month 1 of down regging. Just finished taking  norethisterone (yday) and still taking buserelin nasal spray - just waiting for my period before I can arrange my baseline scan. Had to have my embies frozen in Jan after a polyp was found in my uterus. i had it removed this month and also had a scratch at the same time. 

This will be my first transfer (I have stage 4 endo diagnosed in early 20s, blocked tubes, low egg reserve and am in my early 30s). I'm very apprehensive and nervous but just trying to take it a day at a time. It's not easy taking all these meds!

Anyway I hope everyone is getting on OK. Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## IloveWesties

Hello and welcome EssexGirl  You're just a few days behind me, I think. I finished my Norethisterone tablets on Friday and started Synarel on Saturday. My AF arrived today and I have my first scan booked in for Thursday. How many frosties do you have? Which clinic are you with? x

Kimbers - I'm doing a medicated FET cycle package so all the scans and blood tests are included, so for me it's not cheaper to do a blood test instead of a scan. It's funny what you said about side effects as I'm experiencing the same x

Rosamund - did you have ET yesterday? I hope you're PUPO and good luck for the 2WW with a positive outcome at the end 🍀 x

Lolisita - did your AF show up yesterday on time? x

Lillie - I know from the CCs thread that your scan went to plan and that you're now on to the next stage. Yippee! x

Hi everyone else 

AFM - migraine has gone thankfully and I'm left with a dull headache, which is fine in comparison. Managed to battle on and work yesterday. AF arrived on cue this morning so all set for first scan on Thursday morning. Will update after that. That's all o can manage atm as too much screen use seems to make the headache worse x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies  

Rosamund, good luck for et hun can't believe you're pupo today  

Essexgirl, welcome to the thread   hope af doesn't take too long to come hun, this will also be my first transfer as I had a freeze all due to ohss.

Kimbers, great af turned up in time for Friday's bloods!

AJK, Ive decided to have to time off work after ET as my job involves heavy lifting and being near patients with infections so decided to take extra caution. Won't be long til you're pupo  

Madameg, If I see you I'll say hello   not long til ET.....wow fri is a busy day!

Hayze, typical of af,  hope you're phone call goes well!

Westies, sorry to hear your left with a headache hun, great af is here though ....good luck for scan Thursday  

Snez, won't be long until you're on oestrogen tablets the next exciting steps! Good luck on Thursday for your baseline scan!

Afm, not much to report, went to sister house on Sunday and she reckons I should put on a few pounds as I'm planning on conceiving, which I never thought I'd here that after losing nearly 4 and a half stone lol! So am doing a bit more eating, while counting the days down til my scan


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi I Love Westies. Though I wish none of us had to go through this, it's nice to have some support from people going through the same thing! It's not an easy journey. 

I'm at the CRGH in London, which luckily is covered by the NHS for three rounds. Where are you having your treatment? 

Is anyone else here at CRGH? 

I managed to get 8 (day 3) eggs frozen, which the dr and we were  shocked with because I have a very low ovarian reserve and have had part of one ovary removed some years ago due to a large cyst caused by the endo. Let's hope they survive the thawing process! I haven't been told how many they will thaw or how many they will transfer yet. It is likely to be one for transfer, but they said they'll see as the process goes on. Have you been told?

If this round doesn't work (though I'm trying to keep positive), I won't be able to do a frozen transfer next time as, on the NHS, they only let you do fresh cycles (This one was allowed due to the polyp).

Courtney, thanks for the good wishes, what stage are you at? 

Has anyone found the buserelin has made them moody?

Just trying to catch up with where everyone is. Rosamund and Madameg good luck from me for the ET too. 

Kimbers it looks like your a week or so ahead of me.


----------



## IloveWesties

EssexGirl - my first (and only NHS attempt) was at BCRM in Bristol. I then won a free cycle at the Lister in London, so that's where we had our second fresh cycle and a subsequent FET cycle. We then transferred our remaining four frosties to CRGW in Wales (we live in Somerset) as it was cheaper and easier for us to do FET cycles there rather than via Lister/trips to London. My first FET cycle at CRGW was a double transfer (natural) and this one will also be a double transfer (medicated) using our final two remaining frosties. We have everything crossed that this cycle will work so we don't have to do a third fresh cycle. After our last cycle, we got extensive immunes testing done via Professors Quenby/Brosens at the recurrent miscarriage/failed IVF cycle clinic in Coventry and also Dr Gorgy at the Fertility and Gynaecology Academy in London. I'm therefore doing a medicated FET with CRGW with added immunes protocol dictated by Dr G. My clinic know all about it and have been very supportive of our choices. Good luck with your cycle. I've heard good things about CRGH and you're very fortunate to get three fresh cycles on the NHS  x


----------



## Hayze

ILW, glad the migraine has gone, hope the headache goes soon too. 

Welcome  Essexgirl.  Buserelin this time has made me massively moody.  Things have been throw!  I know I'm in a bad mood but there's noting I can do about it.  I'm just a cow at the moment. 

Despite AF showing up yesterday, it hasn't really come to much. Spoke to the clinic this morning and they've booked me in for bloods and a scan Thursday morning.  If AF comes along properly then I won't need the scan, so fingers crossed.  I hate those scans.


----------



## Cortneywils

Essexgirl, that's lucky you have 3 cycles on the nhs, shame to leave those embies frozen after this fet, they may thaw all 8 to get them to day 5...fingers crossed you won't need another fresh cycle. I was lucky and didn't have any side effects on burseline, I only did towards the end on gonal f where I could feel my ovaries. I'm on day 7 and have a day 10 scan on fri, this is the day where they can tell if my body is preparing to ovulate if so then I can do natural fet if not then they'll switch to medicated fet. I have 6 frozen day 5 blasts which 2 of them started hatching and embryologist said they were all top grade.

Rosamund, how was transfer?

Hayze, hope af comes so you don't need scan, I'm not a fan of them either!

Westies, definitely sounds like they have done you a great plan! won't be long now.


----------



## Rosamund

Hello everyone!

I had my transfer today! I had 5 blastocysts and we agreed to thaw them one at a time. They thawed the first and it survived the thawing process; the embryologist said it was expanding nicely so they put that one back. I'm now on the 2ww! I'm going to try and do ten minutes meditation every day for the next fortnight to keep me nice and relaxed....

EssexGirl - I was at CRGH for my first IVF cycle. It resulted in twins and 5 blastocysts (I too have low ovarian reserve). It's an excellent clinic so I am sure you will be very well looked after  And lucky you getting three cycles on the NHS - that's brilliant! I transferred my blastocysts to CARE Sheffield as it is closer to where we live now. I am giving myself five attempts to have another child and if it doesn't work out then that seems like a sensible place to draw a line.

Hope everyone's protocols are all going to plan and the meds are not making you feel too poorly or moody.

xxxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Rosamund - great news that your first blast defrosted well and is now on board, so you still have four frosties 😊 Congratulations on being PUPO! I hope your 2WW is stress-free and goes quickly for you. When is OTD? Will you do a HPT or blood test? x


----------



## Rosamund

ILW - OTD is Monday 11 April... I've been given two pregnancy tests by the clinic so I'll be testing at home. I have already googled early pregnancy signs and it has only been 5 hours since transfer - ha ha ha - I'm going to drive myself potty!!! xxx


----------



## Jayne123

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to wish you all good luck. I'm late in joining this thread. ( thanks I love westies for the suggestion)  

I had a FET this month and got a BFP this weekend. This was my 3rd cycle and first FET. I'm still in shock, and I want to spread my FET good vibes to you all. 

Take care of yourselves ladies. Xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Jayne - FET good vibes are gratefully received    Huge congratulations on your BFP honey. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Rosamund - oh no! Stay away from Dr Google honey  It really won't help your positivity or calmness but I'm sure you know that already! 11 April is very conservative. I'm all for waiting until OTD but that does seem over-cautious. Will you test earlier or be disciplined and wait? x


----------



## snezienka013

Rosamund- congrats on being PUPO now just take it easy and relax (easier said than done)
Jayne- congrats on BFP h&h 9 months. Did you have 2 embies put back?
Lillie- i hear ur scan went well. Good news. What is next stage for u?
EssexGirl- hi, hope all goes well for u and that AF shows on time. Do u know when she is due?
Hayze- great news. Hope AF shows properly so u dnt have to have scan
ILW & Natalie- what time is ur app on Thursday? As u can say im getting too excited. Couple busy days ahead for all of us fx we all get great news
Hi to Courtney, AJK, Kimbers and MadameG. Sorry If I forgot anyone.


----------



## snezienka013

31st March- ILW baseline scan
                          Snezienka baseline scan
                          Natalie - scan to check lining
                          Hayze- blood test
        1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
                      Kimbers blood test
                      Kimch ET
                      AJK13 ET    
                      MadameG ET 
        11th April Rosamund OTD

        Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                        Lillie- next stage after scan?
                        EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi snezienka how are you doing? My appointment is at 10am on Thursday  x


----------



## Rosamund

Jayne123 - congratulations!!!  Hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy 

ILW - ooooh should I test early? When would you I do tend to follow the rules (except when I accidentally started the climaval early...) Could I test on the Saturday 9


----------



## lillieb87

hello ladies....sorry it's been a while!!

jayne congrats on the bfp hun...happy 8 months ahead I hope x

Rosamund step away from Google...hard I know but u can Google all day long an it's not going to get you anywhere....honestly!! just enjoy that pupo bubble hun...am rooting for u!!

Westies sorry u have been feeling unwell hun hopefully it will subside soon! have u been day off today? good luck for Thursday...what will happen for you then? xx

snezienka good luck for Thursday too hun....I  have now started prognova to thicken lining and back on 8th for a further scan...xx

Essexgirl welcome hun xx

Hayze that sounds quite stressful hun I   af makes her appearance very shortly so u don't have to mess around!! she never does as she is told too when we need her too!!

Courtney good luck for Friday hun hope u manage a natural fet if u would prefer that! u have a good number of blasts there!

kimbers glad af showed up for u hun! 

sorry to anyone I have missed on my phone and doesn't go back that far....

afm started prognova an feeling really sick all day...wasn't sure if it was the drugs or anxious as I was due some exam results today (which I got an passed...phew) but the sickness has gone so assuming it cud b the Meds?!? only ever done fresh cycle so never been on these drugs before...xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - did you not take Progynova on your fresh? I would have thought you would have been on something similar at some point. Just keep drinking lots of water and the nasty side effects should subside. Thursday is my first/baseline scan so they're checking that my lining is nice and thin so that I can then start Progynova. Yes, I had a day off today thankfully and although I had a dull headache, it was only minor and no where near the horrendous migraine on Sunday thankfully x

Rosamund - oh don't let me lead you astray honey! I'm all for sticking to OTD as I'm not an advocate of early testing but that does seem late. Most clinics say ovulation + 14 days on a fresh cycle and the general consensus seems to be that a frozen cycle can take a little longer for the embryo to warm up and get going (not a medical phrase!  ) so you probably want to add a day or two on to that. When transferring a five day blast, you would then wait 9 days (14-9=5) on a fresh to get to ovulation + 14. So, if adding a day or two, that would be 5+10 (8 April for you) or 5+11 (9 April for you). I hope that makes sense! I personally don't like to test on a work day, so if I was in your shoes I would probably cave and test on 8 April and I'm sure you'll be pretty safe by then. In case you've not seen it before and it's useful, here's a link to a chart to show what happens when during the 2WW x http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0


----------



## lillieb87

hey westies nope not prognova on fresh only merional to stim with an then pregnl to trigger...didn't really have many side effects on fresh just bloat an uncomfortable...until after et!! hope it scan goes well Thurs...do u start ur new job Monday (may have made that up) xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Lillie - I've just remembered that you did a SP didn't you, which is why you haven't had it (I did LP both times so I'm used to the DR and Progynova  ). Thanks honey and yes, new job on Monday. I don't do things by halves do I!  x


----------



## snezienka013

Rosamund- your transfer was 5 day embryo? Are you doing HPT or bloods? I have plan from my clinic which says my ET should be 22nd April and then i should have blood test on 3rd May. So I would probably test morning before to avoid disappointment fron the call at work. 
Lillie- i have scan on Thursday same as ILW to check lining and make sure all ok. If yes I then start progynova. I also only had stimms and trigger on my fresh IVF so a bit worried about side effects.
ILW - mine is at 9am fx xxx


----------



## lillieb87

I did one SP with merional an orgulutron an one LP with prostap an merional....I like to try everything! oh gosh it's all go for u!! hopefully double whammy with good news too....will u be OK sorting ur appointment with the new job xx

snez good luck for Thursday hun.....a very busy day full of good news I hope! xx


----------



## snezienka013

31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  Hayze- blood test
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET
              AJK13 ET    
              MadameG ET 
8th April Lillie scan
11th April Rosamund OTD

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF


----------



## lillieb87

Thanks snez it all moves so fast....I sometimes get lost in all the dates   the drugs make me extra forgetful too....one reason it took me so long to post again as I didn't think I would be able to catch up


----------



## IloveWesties

snezienka - I've personally not had any nasty side effects from the Progynova before, so hoping it's the same this time too  Hope the same for you x

Lillie - I've worked out that transfer should be at the weekend, so shouldn't need to take time off for that so it may just be one day for the final scan / intralipids but we'll see. I'm not going to tell them about TX so will have to make up a little white lie if they ask why I need to take the holiday x


----------



## Rosamund

Snezienka - my blastocyst is day 6 and it has fully hatched! I've been given a pregnancy test to do at home on 11 April but maybe I'll do it on 9th...

ILW - thank you for posting the link to that thread - v interesting!


----------



## lillieb87

little white lies are fine when it comes to cycling hun! my et could be anywhere between 15th an 18th provisionally all being well x


----------



## IloveWesties

Rosamund - I forgot that it's a day 6 hatched blast! In that case, you should certainly be OK to test at the weekend rather than waiting until the Monday. I'm transferring two day six blasts too (all being well FX touch wood and all the other superstitions!) x

Lillie - I've worked out my transfer should be Sunday 17th but will ask on Thursday to see if my consultant agrees with my calculations! Lovely to be cycling with you again honey. I so hope that it's our time x

Rosamund - you're welcome  I've always found that chart useful during the 2WW x


----------



## Jojonz

Hi there - so cool to be back on this thread a second time after have a successful FET back in June 2014 - our son is now 12 months old and we're ready to try again. 

I"ve just had a read of the last few pages of the thread and so great to see so many people having FET at the same time - wishing you all loads of success and look forward to getting to know you. 

AF came last week so I'm on progynova now and just waiting to hear from clinic as to what day our ET will be


----------



## MadameG

Hiya gals, wow this thread moves fast!!

Rosamund congrats on being pupo!!! Mine is also a day six (hopefully as long as it thaws okay    ) so hopefully I'll be just behind you!! Sending sticky vibes your way xxx ps I am a test every day gal...although I am currently deciding whether to actually look at the tests before otd or not   Xx

Jayne oooooh I'm loving the positive vibes - congratulations hunny! Enjoy every minute xxx

Westies hope you're feeling tip top tonight lovely. You are going to have a very positive, fresh start  xxx

Lillie dr made me feel pants, hope you feel better once the hormones get ramped up xxx

Cortney three more sleeps!!! We'll be pupo together in no time xxxx

Hayze fingers crossed it'll be all systems go for you on Thursday  xxx

Snez are you bouncing off the walls with excitement yet? Xx

Welcome essexgirl! Hope you're doing good hun xxx

Welcome Jo eeeeee exciting for you too! Xx

Afm can't believe I could be pupo in THREE days. So hoping that it's all going to be okay. Booked reiki for the night before to sap away any negativity   . Looking like a pin cushion already but   it'll all be worth it xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Ladies mine are 6 day blasts as well. And hopefully both will thaw ok as we aiming for double transfer. Looks loke 6 might be a lucky number fx xxc
MadameG yes u will be PUPO soon eeek
And yes I think I am not sleeping well due to excitement.
ILW i hope no side effects. Hmm looks like ur ET might be before mine. If your scan is ok do u know when u start Progynova and for how long? Sorry im curious 😁
Hi Jo and good luck. Looks like not long for u either 
Night ladies


----------



## IloveWesties

Snezienka- I've not done a medicated FET cycle before so unsure about dates atm so hoping to clarify the next steps on Thursday x


----------



## MadameG

Westies I started the estrogen on the evening of the baseline - mine is short protocol but I guess that but could be the same? Xx

Snez I think you asked how many I'm transferring? I'm aiming for just the one. Bring on the super sixes!! Xxx


----------



## Hayze

Wow, this got busy last night. 

Rosamund, enjoy being PUPO. My clinic reckons 12 days after a day 5 FET  to not risk getting a false negative.  Like you though, I'm not keen testing on a work day. Won't have much choice on this cycle though.

Congratulations Jayne, always nice to get some good news xx

Afm, saw my chiropractor yesterday and told him of my stupid body.  He said he might be able to get things moving a bit and boy was he right.  This morning, she's here, big time. So happy I don't need that scan. Also means that we should be good to go with the Geep cycle this weekend.  Yay.  fingers crossed for an April 22nd transfer. 

Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## MadameG

Hayze great news, yay!!! Xx


----------



## snezienka013

Good Morning everyone. Hayze my transfer is booked for 22nd as well. If all goes to plan. 😃
Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hayze - great news that AF has arrived. I had the same thing on a previous cycle with a chiropractor/osteopath - it's amazing! x

MadameG - the reason I'm a bit confused is that Amanda has put me on a hybrid cycle so I'm somewhere between a long and short! I only have instructions up until scan tomorrow but I'm hoping lining is thin enough to start Progynova tomorrow. I have shorter than average cycles (26-27 days average) and even though they're regular, my luteal phase isn't as long as it could be (mine does vary, even though most people's doesn't). That's why I'm a bit concerned about doing a late transfer. Even though I'm in all these meds, I really don't want to push my body to an extreme re: luteal phase so would rather try and mirror my natural cycle where I would be ovulating around CD13. I'll talk with Amanda about it tomorrow. I like your super sixes phrase  x

Hi everyone else. Have a lovely day x


----------



## Cortneywils

31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  Hayze- blood test
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET
              AJK13 ET    
              MadameG ET 
8th April Lillie scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Jojonz- waiting to hear from clinic for ET date

Sorry if I've missed anyone's updates


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies  

Rosamund, how's you pupo lady?

Hayze and snez, great you both have ET booked for 22nd Hooe it goes quick for you both....I think there's going to be a lot of spring bfp's!

Ilw, good luck for your scan tomorrow hopefully you'll be on the next step to being pupo! Haven't heard of that protocol before,  my luteal phase are 11/12 days and ovulate later in cycle! Hope Amanda has some answers for you tomorrow.

Snez and Natalie, hope you both scans go well tomorrow!

Hayze, great that af has arrived in time for blood test hope it goes well tomorrow!

Lillie, not long until you're pupo...Def a lot of winter babies coming lol!

Jojonz, welcome back Hooe clinic won't take too long til they give you dates for ET

Klmch, AJK and Madameg, eekk...only 2 nights! 

Kimbers, not long til bloods! Hope you're ok


----------



## Rosamund

MadameG - you said you are a test everyday girl - do you really test everyday after ET?!! That is a lot of pregnancy tests 

Cortney - I am good thank you! one day closer to OTD - aaaaaaargh! Good luck for scan on Friday. If all goes well, do you then start the utrogestan ready for ET?

Madame G, Snezienka, ILW - yay super sixes!!! Hope your blasties thaw brilliantly and they are safely on board very soon.  

Huge hello to everyone on thread and welcome Jojonz - v excited to hear of your FET success!

xxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Rosamund I'm testing the trigger out now  only with one step cheapies at the mo, I have a stack of first response for afterwards. Hopefully they won't go to waste   How are you doing? Xx

Cortney hopefully your luteal phase shouldn't make too much of a difference, especially as yours are blasts so can dig right in  xx

Westies there's sooooo many options, how do the consultants choose?! Hope it all goes well tomorrow, I'm sure your natural cycle won't have too much influence as we are so medicated! Xx

Can't believe there's only two more sleeps left. Had a good chat with my friend who's wife had twins after their frozen transfer, gives me a ton of hope xxxxx


----------



## snezienka013

31st March- ILW baseline scan
                  Snezienka baseline scan
                  Natalie - scan to check lining
                  Hayze- blood test
1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET
              AJK13 ET    
              MadameG ET 
8th April Lillie scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
15th April Snezienka lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Jojonz- waiting to hear from clinic for ET date

ILW, Natalie and Hayze good luck tomorrow. Keep us updated on how u get on. 
Hi to everyone else. Sorry for short post. Early night for as I have slight headache so trying to shift it.


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi everyone, 

I'm having my scan tomorrow at 10:30, my husbands booked the day off and is coming with me, as its an hour away ( we're going into Manchester shopping afterwards)  but he's going to take our baby to the cafe while I have a scan as its a little insensitive of me to take my baby to the scan, when others are desperate to have just one baby and we're trying for a second. We haven't told any family or friends that were having treatment so the only option is to bring her lol 

The clinic said last time I was there if all goes well at the scan, ET will be 6th April, which is a week today  

Can't believe we've got some positive tests already- congraulations   
Good luck for the ladies on the 2ww too  I can't wait to join you! X


----------



## MadameG

Natalie oooh exciting for tomorrow! Hope it all goes well xxx

Snez get some good beauty sleep and I hope you feel better in the morning xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Natalie - I personally always love seeing babies/children in the waiting room at the IVF clinics I've been to as it gives me hope. That's very sweet of you to be so thoughtful but I'm sure people wouldn't mind if your DH wanted to be with you. Good luck for your scan x

Snezienka - I hope your early night shifts your headache  x

MadameG - I hear what you're saying and I know that's the official line but I'm not convinced in my own case due to previous experience on fresh cycles / progesterone results in the luteal phase. For me, I think it's better not to push my body too much and to try and mirror my natural pattern as far as is possible in a medicated cycle. Lovely that you have a friend you can talk with who understands what you're going through x

Cortney - thanks for the good luck wishes  We're all different but I would reccomend getting progesterone tested as that was enlightening for me in my second fresh cycle and dictated that I needed injectable progesterone. This cycle, my immunes consultant has prescribed injectable AS WELL as the pessaries so I'll be on buckets of the stuff but still worried whether or not it's enough due to my previously low levels x

Hi everyone else. I'm also off to bed for an early night as up early tomorrow. Wil update after my scan x


----------



## lillieb87

just a quick one a's battery dying good luck Westies snez an Natalie for scans 2day xx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck to the scanners today. Hope you get all your questions answered Westies xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck ladies having their scans today


----------



## EssexGirl44

I Love Westies - it looks like your under great care. Got my fingers crossed for you. 

Yes I am very fortunate to have got NHS funding and it is no longer being offered to new patients in my area. 

Cortney - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. 

Hayze - did your AF show up? 

Rosamund - I'm glad the transfer went well. Take it easy on the 2ww. Will you be working or taking the time off? My clinic has recommended I take time off but sometimes I wonder if work is a nice distraction!  It's great to hear your positive result from CRGH. We have been happy with the way we have been treated there so far. I'd be Googling away symptoms too, think I'll have to get my DH to hide the tests when it comes to that! Or I won't be able to help myself.

Jayne - welcome and great news, congrats.

Snezienka - hopefully AF due anytime soon. I took my last norethisterone on Monday, so hopefully it will come by the weekend. No sign so far, though! Having always suffered from awful periods, I think this must be the first time I'm actually willing it to show up! 

Lillie - drink loads of water that should hopefully help. I got a little nauseous from the buserelin one day but realised I'd hardly had any water. And also found eating little and often also helped. 

Good luck to all having scans today. Sorry if I've missed anyone.


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Wondering if I can join this page! 

Started FET process on 15th March with scan.  Had injection to down regulate on the same day.

Back to clinic on 29th and have been given the hormones tablets to start taking and back on 12th April to see how things are going.

Has anyone tried acupuncture while going through their FET?  I've been recommended to take multivitamins, I'm unable to swallow large tablets (folic acid and the Climaval ones are fine) does anyone have any recommendations?  The ones the clinic has advised is in capsules and they are expensive (well that's my view).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hayze

Hi Essexgirl, it showed up yesterday morning so no scan required today.  They said that if the bloods come back ok then I can start progynova tomorrow, but I want a Friday transfer so I can ensure a couple of stress free days where no one has to work or be anywhere, so she's working out a start date.  I should get the call this afternoon.  Had no problems last time so am not anticipating any this time either.

How did all the other scans go today? xx

Welcome Imkg, I've not tried acupuncture (hate needles) but I've heard good things from others.  I'm meditating which I find really helpful in reducing stress.  Not sure about multivitamins.  I take Pregnacare conception for this stage but they're quite big.  I wonder if you could break them up into smaller chunks?  They also quite often come as a 3 for 2 in certain stores which eases the pain of spending a bit.


----------



## IloveWesties

Morning ladies just a quick update post from me as I'm on the go... Scan went to plan this morning and lining is nice and thin  I start Progynova x3 a day today then over to the main clinic in Wales (went to the satellite centre in Bristol today) for my next scan + intralipids on Friday 8th April (CD11). I start steroids and Clexane on Monday (day 5 of HRT). Hope everyone is well and all the others having scans today get good news too x


----------



## snezienka013

Hey, back at work so just quickly. Great news ILW. Hayze great, let us know when u have the update.
AFM scan went well, nice thin 2.5mm lining. So go ahead wit Progynova from Sunday. Next scan on 15th April to check lining. If all ok ET on 22nd as planned. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## MadameG

Snez woop woop! Glad you can get going  xx

Westies yay for you too! Your protocol sounds very organised. Won't be long until pupo for you either  xxx

Afm had a long chat with the embryologist over whether we should be going for the two day fives instead, as they recommend. A proper head spin really. (I) decided to stick with the plan as I would prefer to have just one put back...even though they actually recommend two if they are day sixes. Ahhhhh!!!! Transfer should be 11 tomorrow xxx


----------



## lillieb87

great news on the scans ladies...and glad u have a plan madame g!

x


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies do you mind if I join in? I had my baseline/supression scan this morning and start patches on Sunday. Transfer should be around the 18th I think. 

First ever FET. I have had one sucessful cycle at LWC Cardiff in sept 2013 resulting in my daughter and a failed one at Hammersmith London in September just gone. We only have one frostie and it's 5AA day 6 blast. Terrified about thaw. 

I'm having a bad time with my clinic too. They're stressing me out. Members of staff telling me contradictory information. Making a stressful time even more stressful.


----------



## MadameG

Beckha you poor thing, this is not the time to feel stressed! Hope it all settles soon. You will be joining us with the super sixes club  xxx

Welcome Imkg Acupuincture doesn't work for me but I am having reiki this evening. I take pregnacare and some others. I think it's just a bit of a mental block to get passed with the big tablets, you'll get there hun xxx


----------



## beckha

Hello madameG. I see you're egg sharing. My daughter is an egg share baby. 

Just spoke to clinic and it was nurse giving incorrect date on a voicemail. All sorted now but there have been tears this afternoon! 

Does anyone know if I start patches Sunday when my transfer should be? 

I don't do acu either as I don't feel like it does anything for me. I do listen to hypnotherapy CDs though which you've just reminded me about. Think I'll start tonight to wind me down. 

Having worst period ever. Not surprise seeing as it was a week late but I've never seen so much blood. I don't ever remember it being this bad on cycle 1 with DR.


----------



## Hayze

Welcome Beckha.  Sorry to hear you're having a rough time.  Hoppefully it'll ease up soon.

Just had the call from my clinic saying that I'm suppressed so we're good to go.  Progynova and patches start on Monday (need to make sure I get a Friday transfer). Scan to check lining on Friday 15th then transfer on the 22nd.  So excited now.  OTD will be on Star Wars day (May 4th).  

Good luck with tomorrow's transfers xx


----------



## beckha

AJK good luck for your transfer tomorrow. 

Hayze I start my estrogen patches on sunday. I had my suppression scan today. 

I go in for lining scan on the 12th. I'm hoping transfer may be as soon as the 16th?


----------



## Natalie1402

Hi ladies,

Just a quick update from me, I had my scan this morning to check my lining and unfortunately it's bad news for me, my wall is too thick and because they didn't do a baseline scan they don't know if this is normal for me or not so it's unsafe to continue and they've cancelled my cycle.  

I have to ring up on my next period and they'll get me in for a baseline scan and if it's still tick I'll need further investigations if it's not, I can proceed with a new FET cycle.

I'm pretty gutted to be honest as it means going through the 5 weeks of injections, pills and the hormones and emotions that go with it!  

I was actually quite worried when I came out of the hospital as they made it sound really serious, (all sorts of things were going round my head including what if it's cancer  ) once the doctor finished talking to me the nurse came to see me and she told me she'd never seen a lining as thick before, but I've since looked on here and a few people have had this problem and they're still alive and some went on to have babies lol so I'm feeling a bit better about it all now and ready to start again next month! 

Anyway good luck to all you lovely ladies, I'll probably stay on here till you all move over to the 2ww and due in December boards! 

In the words of Duncan Bannatyne...I'm out!


----------



## IloveWesties

So sorry Natalie, what a pain that you have to wait but if it's for the best then that's what you need to do. The fact that you've already had a BFP and a healthy child as a result should reassure you that at least you can get pregnant and maintain a pregnancy so there can't be anything serious wrong. Some people have cycles like that but it doesn't mean it'll happen each time. FX for next month honey. Good luck x


----------



## Rosamund

Natalie - that is so disappointing. I had an abandoned cycle in January as climaval was insufficient to stop ovulation. I had to start from the beginning again and had to take extra meds to keep those ovaries quiet. It is frustrating but what can you do? I took a deep breath and distracted myself by putting lots of things in the diary to look forward to (anniversary meal with DH, trip to ballet and lunch with my mum - nice things like that) Best of luck for your next go xxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies,

Natalie, so sorry Hun   it's always worrying when nurses make out they've never seen it like this before as they never seem to explain things clearly! What a nightmare all those jabs aswell! Hopefully next cycle goes better like westies said its good to know that you've maintained a healthy pregnancy and a child.

Hayze... Woohoo! That's fab Hun, all systems go then!!

AJK, that's brilliant Hun- good luck with clexane I found they sting like mad and left me with bruises... Also found it hard to push in my belly but that probably because it was so swollen as I had ohss so belly swelled up! Good luck tomorrow can't believe you'll be pupo tomorrow.... Eekk!!

Rosmaund, sounds like you've got a nice week ahead of you!! Enjoy it!!

Beckha, welcome to the board Hun! Congrats on your daughter!! Sorry your clinic is stressing you out, not good when you're cycling as its best to be stress free! Hope AF calms down!

Madameg, good for you to stick to what you want- why did they want you to have 2 transferred? They were dead against me having 2, or is it because they were frozen? Good luck tomorrow... May see you tomorrow!!

Snez, that's brilliant... Won't be long now!!

lmkg, welcome to the board sorry Hun I haven't had acupuncture! Good luck for your cycle! 

Westies, thanks for the advice to get progesterone levels checked I'll ask them about it tomorrow... Will be writing a list tonight, let me know if there's anything I need to add!

Good luck to all those having transfers tomorrow


----------



## beckha

Natalie how come they didn't do a baseline? We're you doing a natural cycle? This must be so frustrating for you. Sending a hug. 

AFM - my cramps have calmed down now thankfully! 

Hope everyone is having a nice evening.


----------



## snezienka013

Kimch,AJK & MadameG good luck for transfer tomorrow.
Courtney and Kimbers good luck for blood and scan tomorrow.
Lmkg- hi and good luck. I never done acupuncture. I take Seven Seas multivitamin.
Ilw- so first tablets for u today. I start with one and the increase to 2 and then to 3 a day. It seems you are like week ahead me with ur plan.
Beckha- hi and sorry ur clinic is stressing u out even more in this difficult process. Lets hope all goes well for u
Hayze- looks like we are cycle twins. My dates are same as ur, except OTD my bloods are booked for 3rd May fx xxx
Natalie- i am so sorry hun. It must be hard to go through weeks of meds and not go all the way. But it is better if your lining is not what it should be to start again to improve the chances. Hope after AF the baseline will show all ok.


----------



## snezienka013

1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET
              AJK13 ET    
              MadameG ET 
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Jojonz- waiting to hear from clinic for ET date
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?

Sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## Jojonz

Hi all...so much Action today it's exciting! On phone so its hard to scroll back but I wanted to say I had acupuncture with my first successful fet and really think it helped..so relaxing and nurturing.  I think the other thing that helped was being in a really positive mental space...lots of laughs and Minimal stress.

Good luck to those with et  todsy.

My et has been scheduled for April 12 woop woop!


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - my experience of our clinic (compared to the Lister) is that they need to be told, not asked and they certainly don't tend to suggest or lead! Amanda is great but my immunes consultant and I are pretty much driving the cycle. This may sound a bit strong but you need to tell them you want your progesterone tested rather than asking them. I hope that makes sense. I'm not saying that you have to do this - just a suggestion but lots of ladies on these threads (me included!) have learnt the hard way with progesterone so if it's something you think you may have an issue with then it's worth testing and getting the injectable form (Lubion is best IMO) instead of relying on pessaries and potentially regretting it later. Just my view anyway. Good luck for your scan tomorrow honey x

Snezienka - as I said before, I'm on a bit of a hybrid (weird!) protocol as designed in conjunction with my consultant because of things I've learnt about my body through previous cycles so please try not to compare your cycle to mine as yours will be standard whereas mine is definitely not x

MadameG, AJK and Kimch - wishing you all the best for transfer tomorrow x 

Hi everyone else. Think that's all I can manage for now as on my phone x


----------



## Chilton12

Hi everyone,

I have twin girls, who are nearly 8, from a fet after ohss with icsi in 2007. I have recently undergone another icsi cycle, again resulting in ohss, so we have 3 one day old frosties awaiting my period to start another fet. I am currently a week late ;-(. I'm having a normal fet as no fertility issues (Dh very poor sperm). Did anyone else have late periods. Hopefully, I'll have them back mid-on of April x


----------



## snezienka013

1st April  Courtney day 10 scan
              Kimbers blood test
              Kimch ET
              AJK13 ET    
              MadameG ET 
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?


----------



## Cortneywils

Westies, thanks for advice hun I will tell them lol! Can I ask for lubion rather than pessaries then? Need to do a bit more googling....is lubion much stronger then?

Chilton, welcome hun I had ohss and my period was 11 days late...I'm also hoping to have natural should find out tomorrow when I have my scan. Congrats on your twins!

Beckha, that's good cramps are calming down.

Klmch, Madameg and AJK, hope you ladies can sleep tonight....good luck  

Kimbers hope blood test goes well


----------



## IloveWesties

Cortney - I would suggest finding out if you have a progesterone "issue" first as you may not need the injectable form. Yes, the injectable is stronger but also some women just don't absorb the pessaries well so it's not necessarily down to strength. My preference for Lubion over other injectables (particularly Gestone) is that it's easy to self-administer x


----------



## MadameG

Snez your charts are so helpful 

Good luck to my fellow musketeers Kimch and AJ tomorrow! What time are you girls in? Apologies if you've already said. Let's get these BFP's rolling! Xxx

Cortney I second what Westies said about saying what you want. It is harder for us as we haven't really got the chance to just try naturally for a little one, so we don't know what our bodies are capable of really. I have got lubion injectables (and a stray box of cyclogest...   ). There is no harm in checking what your progesterone is. 

Westies can I ask if you are getting your progesterone checked this cycle and what day? I meant to ask to have it checked tomorrow but totally forgot in amongst day 5/6 gate xxxx

Chilton welcome  my natural cycle was switched to medicated as my hormones went super wonky and I'm normally very regular. The stress of cycling doesn't help really. Hope they get on track soon xx

Jojonz you'll be pupo before the end of our 2ww! Exciting! Xx

Natalie that majorly sucks, was there a reason they didn't scan for a baseline? As unbelievably frustrating as it is, it is better to wait than to risk a precious embie. Look forward to hearing a good update from you soon. Have a good relaxing break before starting again  xxxx

Love to everyone else. I'm off to bed in the hope of catching some zzzzzzzs before the big day...   Xx


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi MadameG - no, I'm not getting my progesterone checked this cycle as frankly I'm going belt and braces by taking x1 Lubion and x2 Cyclogest pessaries daily, as instructed by my immunes consultant, so I don't think there's any need to test. The Lister tested me at point of trigger / ovulation and again upon transfer. The reason for this is that I bled early at 7dp5dt on my first cycle and didn't even get to OTD. Hope that helps x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hello Ladies,


Hope it's ok to join in. I am almost 39 and my DW is 37. 


Quick history, 13 years ago, we started TTC, visited a clinic to keep everything legal, simple and safe (never fancied any of the sperm donor at home business that some same sex couples do) discovered I had PCOS and after 5 medicated IUIs, and 1 MC, we moved on to ISCI and MC number 2, our first set of twins    . And then ISCI number 2 resulted in our beautiful twin     boys, now 7 , then a year later, we had our FET from the boys remain embies, which resulted in our twin     girls, now 5, so now we have 3 months before our embies 6 remaining from our beautiful babies reach the end the sperm donors consent period, We had intended to have another FET sooner, but life and finances got in the way, as well as a cancelled cycle with DW,  Anyhow AF arrived on the 24th and had baseline on 28th lining 4mm, started Progynova 4mg twice a day, next scan Monday (4th) at 11:30! Clinic pushing for SET, not keen as can only afford this cycle before the consent runs out, and never done SET before so very anxious!  progynova making me feel    ! 


CLP


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies just a quickie before I get train,

AJK, Madameg and klmch... Good luck on transfers ladies so excited for you!!

Kimbers hope blood test goes ok 

Xxxx


----------



## snezienka013

Getting ready for work but wanted to say again good luck to transfer gang and also to Courtney for scan and Kimbers for blood. If possible keep us posted throughout the day, i will be stalking on my mobile for updates 😂
BTW this 4 day week is draging TGIF cxx


----------



## lmkg2011

Morning all,

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post. 

Has anyone felt their stomach bloated while on the tablets.

Doctor at clinic advised me to get the maximum folic acid which my GP prescribed and am now on Climaval to increase my womb lining.

Not sure if I should call the clinic or not to check.

Thanks for reading 

Xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just another quickie as on way back from clinic will catch up when I'm home!

My lead follie is 10mm and lining is only 4mm but she said that's good if I normally ovulate on cd16, she said my body seems to gone back to normal after the ohss!! Back in for a scan tues to see how much they've grown so hopefully start poas soon lol!! Also I can use my pessaries from fresh cycle if I want to!
Xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good luck to those having transfers today! 

I'm still waiting for AF to arrive! Can anyone tell me roughly how long after AF arrives you have until ET? I know everyone's plan is different but just wanted a rough guide so I can work out time to book off work! I'm starting to worry the weeks I had predicted are totally out and I won't get the proper plan until I go for my baseline scan.


----------



## beckha

Hey Essex girl. Where in essex are you? And where are you being treated? 

I still don't know when my transfer is and I start my estrogen patches on sunday. It's a day 6 embryo if that helps? Can anyone tell me when it might be? I'm thinking around the 16/17th? 

Great news cortney I had OHSS my first cycle. It's horrid. Good news on your scan. 

Sorry if I'm missing anyone out I'm on my phone at work. Not being ignorant. Love to you all x


----------



## MadameG

Hello PUPO!! All went well, our little embryo was still not very expanded after having the water sucked out to be frozen, but it was slowly filling up and the cells all looked good. OTD 14th April...  

Essexgirl it depends on your protocol and if you are natural/medicated etc (apologies if you've already said. Why don't you give your clinic a call if you are unsure? Xx

AJ good luck! Xx

Cortney hopefully you're on track my dear and you'll be pupo before you know it  xxx

Imkg I had a quick Google and it's listed as a side effect for that med, as is the case for so many IVF drugs   xx

Welcome pumpkin xxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hi All

Ive just started my 1st FET cycle. I successfully went through IVF previously and had my son in April 2014 so 2 years on ready to try the FET.

I have 1 5 day blast 4BB quality frozen. Just one chance but im staying positive  It will succeed! 

CD1 was 27th March
CD3 29th March - Baseline scan, lining was 3.2mm ready to start Progynova.
CD10 5th April - Another scan, if lining thicker than 8mm than they will plan transfer and I have to start take pesaries.
Soonest transfer date is 13th April

Wishing everyone lots of love and sending positive thoughts!


----------



## MadameG

Fab news AJ! Enjoy your sofa afternoon/evening. I'm already in my pjs  xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Chocolate, welcome to the thread- loving the name   glad to see you're positive hun as sometimes it's hard to. I think we'll be cycle buddies!

CD1 was 23rd March
CD10 baseline scan....lining was 4mm, follies 10mm
CD14 another scan to check follies and lining

Hoping ET will be 13th April if body cooperates.

Congrats on having your son.

AJK, congrats on being pupo....Def take it easy, good luck  

Madameg, glad to hear you're In your pj's  

Becha, sorry I don't know hun, I'm doing natural cycle so don't know much about medicated!

Essexgirl, wish I could help hun but don't know much about medicated fet....or are you doing natural, sorry can't remember.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Ooo, Madame  exciting!!

CLP


----------



## Cortneywils

CLP, sorry missed your post...welcome to the thread! Wow 2 sets of twins- I bet they keep you busy...love the pic so cute! Sorry your not happy with SET perhaps clinic doesn't want to risk twins. Good luck for scan monday


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Cortneywils, 

I think they are worried I am a high risk for twins, but I would rather risk another set of twins than a BFN, I have assured them I am fully aware of the risks, LOL   They do keep us busy but it's a wonderful kind of busy   


DW took the photo, she photographs the kids doing almost everything!    

Also our embies are almost eight years old which is    too!



Thanks for the    vibes.


CLP


----------



## Kimbers101

MadamG, AJK13  - congrats on being PUPO! ! Klmch hope ET went well for you also. Xx

My bloods were all ok. Start the progynova tomorrow!! Scan booked in for the 11th. 

Welcome to you new ladies and Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies. Sorry for the short post.  I blooming knackered!  

TTFN,  kxx


----------



## MadameG

Kimbers great news on your bloods  xxx


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, had ET yesterday, bit of stressy day chasing up medication etc but all worked out fine in the end and getting ready for flight home now. V tired, didn't sleep well last night, general excitement I guess, plus took clexane for first time so was a bit worried about that. Still, 2 good blasts on board so time to relax a bit now and look after number 1 ( and 2 and 3!!)

MadameG, AJK13, hope yours all went well, fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## IloveWesties

Congratulations on being PUPO Klmch  I love your comment about looking after #1, 2 and 3  When is your OTD? Good luck! x

Kimbers - great news about your blood test results and moving on to the next stage of starting Progynova today  x

CLP - hello and welcome  Wow! You are one brave lady with two sets of twins and then hoping for another set! Good luck x

Cortney - great news from your scan  Glad to hear your body has recovered from the OHSS now. Not long to wait for your next scan too. Good luck! x

AJK - fab news that transfer went to plan. I hope you enjoyed your relaxing evening and that continues for the rest of the 2WW. When's your OTD? Is it a HPT or blood test at the clinic? Good luck! x

Chocolate - hello and welcome  Congratulations on your success first cycle and the birth of your son. I love reading success stories as it gives me hope. Good luck with your remaining frostie. Which clinic are you with? x

MadameG - congratulations on being PUPO! Let's hope your embie is warming up nicely inside you and doing what it needs to do to make itself cosy for the next nine months  Is yours a blood test or HPT? x

Beckha - good luck starting oestrogen patches tomorrow and moving on to your next stage x

EssexGirl - I hope your AF puts in an appearance soon for you x

lmkg - I think bloating is pretty common honey. I hope hours calms down for you soon x

Snezienka - happy weekend! Hope you're OK. I think we could do with a dates chart update but I'm on my phone so too tricky to do. The thread is getting pretty busy now so I'm in danger of losing track of everyone (if I haven't already! 😬). Have a lovely weekend x

Sorry to those I've missed - I'm on my phone and an only scroll back so far. 

AFM - last day in my old job yesterday and have two days off before I start my new one. Need to chase my clinic to find out what time I'm booked in for my scan and intralipids on Friday as need to take a half day off work. Not ideal in a new job but hey ho! Will just have to make up a white lie about why I need the time off. Hope everyone has lovely weekends x


----------



## MadameG

Westies thanks lovely. It's a hpt but our clinic does do betas for £30 if you want them. All a waiting game now.... Won't be long for you either my lovely   Xxx

Kimch welcome to pupo land!! So glad it goes well for you. I wonder if they will bump you up to first class if you tell that what a precious cargo you're carrying  xxxx

Pumpkin thanks lovely! Your house must be great fun xxxx


----------



## IloveWesties

MadameG - I know honey, I paid for a HCG blood test there on a previous cycle, which is why I wondered which you were doing  x


----------



## MadameG

I did last time too which confirmed my early miscarriage. If I have nice strong bfps I'm going to try not to have them done and just wait for the scan....(in a perfect world) xxx


----------



## snezienka013

4th April CuteLittlePumpkin scan
5th April Cortney and Chocolate scan
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              AJK OTD?
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Chilto waiting for AF
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Everyone, im off to enjoy bit sunshine with hubby so will catch up tonight. I just wanted to say congrats to all PUPO ladies and good news to all scans and bloods.
Hi to all new ladies, hope it all works out for you.
I wish you all lovely weekend xxx


----------



## MadameG

AJ I've been doing my clexane since Monday and although it's a bit like injecting fire into my skin, I have had worse pain too. Ouch to the prontogest! I'm on lubion which is subcutaneous instead, you're a brave one! My clinic says inactive days for the first 2-4 then back to an easy normality, currently enjoying DH hoovering! Xx

Snez thanks for doing the list hun xxx

I'm off to a wedding today, no dancing for me. Enjoy the sunshine girls xxxx


----------



## snezienka013

4th April CuteLittlePumpkin scan
5th April Cortney and Chocolate scan
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                EssexGirl- baseline scan, waiting for AF
                Chilto waiting for AF
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?


----------



## snezienka013

Back from the day out. Just relaxing with a book while hubby watches football. 
ILW- so you on Progynova now. When do u stop injections? Did u get time confirmed for Friday?
Cortney- glad the scan went well and hope the Tuesday one will as well and u can start OPK's
Kimbers- great news for bloods.You start the tablets today. How many are you taking?
MadameG- enjoy the wedding hope u taking it easy with precious cargo
AJK- wow you have quite early OTD. Was yours a 6 day emby?
Rosamund- how is 2ww treating you?
Chilton- any sign of AF yet? 
CLP- wow 2 lots of twins. I understand why they trying to push towards SET. But if you private- not NHS at the end it is ur choice. Are the  embys 5 day blasts?
Beckha- i start my oestrogen tomorrow as well, but im on tablets so not sure if the same. I then have scan to check lining on 15th. Do u not have scan booked? Then I have transfer week after scan, on 22nd
EssexGirl- are medicated or natural FET?
Chocolate- hi and good luck. Not long to go? How u feeling on tablets? Any symptoms?
Kimch- congrats on being PUPO and hope journey home is ok. When is ur OTD?

Hi to everyone else I forgot


----------



## Rosamund

Hi everyone

Hope you are all having lovely weekends.

MadameG, AJK, Kimch - congratulations on being PUPO! Really pleased the thaw and transfer went well 

Snezienka - 2ww going okay. Was in the supermarket and v nearly bought a HPT but resisted as still early days. I am a bit confused though as it will have been 28 days since first day of AF on Monday and I have a day six embryo on board so could I test early? On my OTD it will be five weeks since day 1 of AF.

xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Rosamund date back 6 days from your transfer, that's your 'egg collection' date, add 14 days on and that's your AF date...I think. That is kind of seen as the earliest proper date, but you may get a positive either side of that date. When and how much was your trigger? Xxx

Snez yes ma'am, I have had a lovely day of sitting around eating food and am now back home in my pjs  xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Rosamund, i think if you had medicated cycle forget your normal cycle days and lenght. The medicine is supposed to stop your cycle if you down regging and if not I think pessaries can keep it at bay. Loke MadameG says the earliest you should test is 14 days from EC which in normal life would be like 14 days from ovulation. So if 5 day blast deduct 6 days from ET and test 14 days onwards from that date. 
Hope this makes sense


----------



## Rosamund

MadameG/Snezienka - thank you! I think this means I could probably test on Weds - eeeeek! I think I'll wait to Fri when I'm off work. What's a trigger? I'm on utrogestan (started Thursday before the transfer on Tuesday) and climaval at the mo. xxxxx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi ladies, I hope you won't mind if I join your board? I am currently on day four of the HRT stage on my frozen cycle and it has been seven years since my last round of treatment so feeling really out of the loop. Wishing lots of luck to all of you at whatever stage you are at xx


----------



## MadameG

Rosamund forgive me I just assumed you had been on a medicated cycle that included a hcg trigger (like ovitrelle) to make your body think you've ovulated and begin the luteal phase. If you haven't had one, then any second line you see will be a pure bfp. 

(Ps I follow none of the rules and test everyday  ) xxx

Welcome waffle! Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes xxxxx


----------



## Kimbers101

Wow!! We are certainly getting busy on here! 

Ajk13 - whoop!! Congrats on being PUPO. Hope you are relaxing whilst keeping your mind busy! Hard trick to master I know. 

Rosamund - you will be the first of us to test!! Eeeeek! ! Are you going to test on Wednesday?  Hope you is remaining sane. 

MadamG  -  hope the injections are calming down.  Did you have fun at the wedding? 

Snezienka  - thank you again for doing and updating the table. It's so much easier!! Hope you are ok. I'm taking three progynova a day. 

ILW - you are ahead of me now!! Lol. When do you think you will have ET? My clinic have said the week of the 18th ?  Good luck for the new job! 

Cortney - Yay for scan! All the best for your next one  

Waffle - welcome hun. You are 3 days ahead of me. Like you, I've had a bit of a break between this treatment and my last (4years), it was quite scary putting myself back on the treatment train!!  Good luck hun. 

Pumpkin - christ!! Congratulations  on both sets of twins. You and your DW  must be knackered!! I'm knackered and I only have one!! I'm sure the clinic will allow you to have two put back as you are self funding. It's not like you are not aware of what having twins is like. At least with twin boys and girls you will have plenty of clothes for hour next set - whichever sexes they maybe!! 

Sorry to those I have missed, I cant scroll back any further.

Atm - not much to report. 2nd day on the progynova. I am still spotting from AF though which is weird.  It's been a week now. Hopefully  will stop now with the introduction of progynova into the system. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.

Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Snezienka, it finally came Friday ( a week late ;-/). I have a s can booked on day 10/11 to check lining and collect ovulation kits. Hoping this fet will be as successful as he one I had 8 years ago, which my twin daughters are nearly 8. Mine were Frozen day 1 after ohss 5this time; last time they were day 3 embryos so I don't know how this one will work. 

It's so exciting seeing everyone's posts.Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Chilton12

Cutelittlepumkin, I've been told as I have twins from my first cycle, which worked, they will only let me have 1 back this time, as I'm 30. Wish I could argue this but I only have 3 frozen embryos, which hopefully will all survive x


----------



## beckha

Morning girls just a quicky from me. 

Started my estrogen patches today. Looking forward to getting hormones back! Can anyone tell me if I can swim with them on?


----------



## EssexGirl44

Ladies just a quick update. AF showed up last night. clinic closed today, but have to have my baseline scan either tomorrow or  tues. I'll get a proper plan the same day. 

Beckha - Im at CRGH in London. How about you? 

AJK13 - gosh I am not looking forward to the injection in the bottom either. The things we do, hey? I didn't know that the medicines continue for ten weeks, if you get a BFP, until my last app! I had convinced myself I could do this because it was only short-term. But it's worth it in the long run.

Courtney/Snezienka - I am on a medicated cycle. Are you both on medicated too?

To all those who've had ET, I hope you're all taking it easy and enjoying the good weather. 

I Love Westies - good luck with the new job tomorrow.

Hello to all the newbies.

Sorry if I've missed anyone, just sending this quickly on my phone.


----------



## snezienka013

CLP- good luck for the scan tomorrow
Rosamund-those HPTs are tempting, I keep telling myself I will wait until OTD but who knows if I would. Good luck if you test Wedn fx xx
Waffle- hi and good luck. Do you have scan or bloods to check lining before ET? 
AJK- good so a bit shorter 2ww, hope you keep busy and that it goes quick
Kimbers- dnt worry about spotting, im on day 15 of my cycle and still spotting. I asked about it on the scan. Apparently it is normal on Buserelin and yes it should stop once you introduce Progynova. So I hope it will.
Chilton- great news AF arrived. So that will make scan around 11th April? I think if they are day one they might thaw more and culture to blast? I think I read that on other thread. 
EssexGirl- great news. Good luck for scan. Im on meditated, just started my oestrogen after my baseline scan. But I was down regging for 3 weeks prior to that? 

Hi everyone else, have a lovely Sunday.


----------



## snezienka013

4th April CuteLittlePumpkin scan and EssexGirl scan?
5th April Cortney and Chocolate scan
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan?
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                Waffle- scan or ET date
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?


----------



## Chilton12

Yes Snezienka my scan is 11th. Hoping everything will be fine. It's just worry after worry, but hopefully all worth it! Thanks for the info on thawing - hope.they survive!  Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hows everyone else feeling? 

Congratulations to all the bfp's. How many embryos did you all have, and how many survived? Xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Me again lol. Quick question, I think I have thrush and wondered whether I am okay having medication from chemist for it? Sounds a silly question, buy you worry about everything don't you! x


----------



## beckha

Essex girl I'm at Hammersmith in London. 

Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday, I had breakfast with my friend then a walk and a food shop and then just made a roast dinner. Early night I think. 

I started drinking pomegranate juice today, anyone else doing anything for lining? Any tips? I'm taking baby aspirin.


----------



## beckha

Chilton12 said:


> Me again lol. Quick question, I think I have thrush and wondered whether I am okay having medication from chemist for it? Sounds a silly question, buy you worry about everything don't you! x


What stage are you at?


----------



## Chilton12

I'm a fresh fet and awaiting ovulation. I'm day 3 of period x


----------



## MadameG

Chilton I defrosted just the one of my day six embies and it was fine. I was really worried about the warming! Sorry you're feeling itchy, I *think* you can use topical creams but not pessaries, I would check with your clinic first though. Natural yogurt can work pretty well too, although it is rather messy xx

AJ aww they sound horrid. Could you switch to lubion instead? Subcutaneous so smaller needles although it is pricey xxx

Beckha I took extra selenium on top of pregnacare, no idea if it made a difference  xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanjs Madame that's reassuring. They're only day 1 but all the ones that fertalised back in 2007 survives the thaw so hopefully they will again ;-). I've been using cream so I'll check with clinic tomorrow x


----------



## beckha

Yes definitely check with clinic. I can imagine only thing that's ok to use is external cream. 

I hate thrush. Yucky horrible! I got it combined with an infection after my lap in feb! Awful!

Ahh I took selenium my first cycle but not bothering this time. Natural cycles my lining is usually perfect. Last IVF my lining was perfect, just a shame my uterus was full of hydro fluid so transfer cancelled boo.


----------



## Chilton12

Beckha, I can see you've egg shared. I did too this time. Did you find out recieptents outcome? Looks like we have very similar fertility backgrounds too x


----------



## beckha

I chose not to find out at the time. How ever my clinic called me last year on behalf of my recipient as she had asked them to ask me if I would ever donate/share again and only reason I can think of her asking that would be because she wants a genetic sibling so I think she must of been sucessful too although I don't know for sure. 

If FET fails we will be egg sharing again as long as I can get on. 

My IF is tubal factor but I also have PCOS. My AMH is 70 but I'm quite a poor responder. It's annoying.


----------



## Jojonz

So much going on it's hard to keep up!

Sending so many positive vibes to all those who are PUPO, and to everyone who is getting ready. 

I have a scan today to check my lining and then a blood test Thursday so should start progesterone pessaries on Friday. Interesting to hear lots of people take progesterone in other forms. Not sure what the usual is here (in New Zealand) but the pessaries worked a treat for my last FET so I'll assume it's the same this time round. 

Sleep well all - I'm off to work!


----------



## Chilton12

It is so annoying, but our babies are/will be so worth it!  .

I am unsure too! I am happy to help another lady, but it has been emotionally tough at times! Worth it though, knowing what I could have helped a family achieve  .  It's comforting to know someone else who has gone through similar situations. Our reason for treatment is my lovely hubby, who unfortunately has azoospermia due to pituitary gland/ hormone problems (secondary hypergondaism). Luckily, after 3 months of hormone replacement, they managed to collect sperm to use again this time round x


----------



## beckha

My issues are all me which is good in away as I think we would be double buggered if we had male factor to deal with too. 

Hope scan goes well Jo. I'm on pessaries too this cycle, I was also first cycle (sucessful). Last cycle I had PIO injections and they were awful. Glad I dont have them again!


----------



## Chilton12

Good luck Jo


----------



## IloveWesties

Hi ladies I'm really struggling to keep up with the posts now as you're all so chatty, which is wonderful to see but feels a bit overwhelming if I'm honest. I'm starting a new job tomorrow and with that and cycling (while hiding it from my new job!) and trying to keep myself as relaxed as is possible, I don't think I'll be able to keep track on here so think I'm going to take a bit of a break from FFs and just wanted to explain my absence. I wish each and every one of you all of the very best of luck for your cycles and hope your dreams come true x


----------



## Chilton12

All the best Ilovewesties! Sending lots of baby wishes x


----------



## Chocolate1979

Cortneywils said:


> Chocolate, welcome to the thread- loving the name  glad to see you're positive hun as sometimes it's hard to. I think we'll be cycle buddies!
> 
> CD1 was 23rd March
> CD10 baseline scan....lining was 4mm, follies 10mm
> CD14 another scan to check follies and lining
> 
> Hoping ET will be 13th April if body cooperates.
> 
> Congrats on having your son.
> 
> AJK, congrats on being pupo....Def take it easy, good luck
> 
> Madameg, glad to hear you're In your pj's
> 
> Becha, sorry I don't know hun, I'm doing natural cycle so don't know much about medicated!
> 
> Essexgirl, wish I could help hun but don't know much about medicated fet....or are you doing natural, sorry can't remember.


Hi CourtneyWills

Yes we just might be cycle buddies and hopefully bump and baby buddies too 

Everyone seems to have such different processes with FET. Why do you get follicles measured? thought it was all to do with the lining with FET? Its all soooo confusing and my clinic really don't explain much.

Good luck


----------



## Rosamund

ILW - thank you for being so supportive on this thread. Sending you lots of luck and best wishes and hope to hear good news from you soon  xxxxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

IloveWesties said:


> Chocolate - hello and welcome  Congratulations on your success first cycle and the birth of your son. I love reading success stories as it gives me hope. Good luck with your remaining frostie. Which clinic are you with? x


Hi I Love Westies

Thanks for the welcome and the congratulations . I'm with the London Women's Clinic. you?


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> Chocolate- hi and good luck. Not long to go? How u feeling on tablets? Any symptoms?


Hi Snezienka

A bit of nausea and indigestion. Don't think I took these for IVF so don't remember these symptoms last time. Onwards and upwards though, should probably just get used to it as I was swigging from a Gaviscon bottle when pregnant last time the indigestion was so bad lol


----------



## beckha

Chocolate my daughter is a LWC Cardiff baby. I wish we could go back therr but just too far now we are in essex!


----------



## Chocolate1979

beckha said:


> Chocolate my daughter is a LWC Cardiff baby. I wish we could go back therr but just too far now we are in essex!


Hi Beckha

I'm at the London one. Think it was only because of the convenience as I work in London. Which clinic are you at now?

Each clinic seems so different. My treatment seems really short compared to everyone else's!


----------



## beckha

I'm at Hammersmith as we took part in the kisspeptin trial but it all went very wrong and I've not been impressed so far with this FET cycle either so if no success we will be changing clinic. How have you found LWC London?


----------



## MadameG

Beckha I was accepted for that trial but we didn't want to fork out the £3/4K for Mesa sperm retrieval there. So sorry to hear that it went wrong for you xx

Westies good luck tomorrow and with treatment! Come back and let us know when you get your bfp  xxxxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

beckha said:


> I'm at Hammersmith as we took part in the kisspeptin trial but it all went very wrong and I've not been impressed so far with this FET cycle either so if no success we will be changing clinic. How have you found LWC London?


If im honest not very impressed...they have been a little bit better this time but ive learnt to try and trust them and just go with the flow. I have some friends who are also using them and have had a terrible experience.

When you get pregnant all is forgiven and forgotten though!  I only have 1 frostie, 1 chance so im staying positive and trusting that they know what they are doing!


----------



## beckha

MadameG - my response was really poor which is unexpected because my AMH is 70 and we only got 5 eggs and then we had a terrible fert rate, only 2 fert. Then went for 3dt which luckily they scanned me before as part of study and my uterus was full of fluid from hydro that was only discovered during stims. It was so stressful! On day 5 I only had one embryo and it wasn't a blast. Thank god it was finally a blast on day 6! Basically I respond poorly and my eggs are rubbish. Then my tubes that've tried to kill me a couple of times decided to ruin everything well and truly. 

This is the reason I've chosen medicated over natural as I've decided my body hates me!


----------



## beckha

Chocolate1979 said:


> beckha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at Hammersmith as we took part in the kisspeptin trial but it all went very wrong and I've not been impressed so far with this FET cycle either so if no success we will be changing clinic. How have you found LWC London?
> 
> 
> 
> If im honest not very impressed...they have been a little bit better this time but ive learnt to try and trust them and just go with the flow. I have some friends who are also using them and have had a terrible experience.
> 
> When you get pregnant all is forgiven and forgotten though!  I only have 1 frostie, 1 chance so im staying positive and trusting that they know what they are doing!
Click to expand...

That's a shame, Wales were good when I was there but heard some not so good things recently. I also only have one frostie. Let's hope they're lucky ones!


----------



## Chocolate1979

beckha said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beckha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at Hammersmith as we took part in the kisspeptin trial but it all went very wrong and I've not been impressed so far with this FET cycle either so if no success we will be changing clinic. How have you found LWC London?
> 
> 
> 
> If im honest not very impressed...they have been a little bit better this time but ive learnt to try and trust them and just go with the flow. I have some friends who are also using them and have had a terrible experience.
> 
> When you get pregnant all is forgiven and forgotten though!  I only have 1 frostie, 1 chance so im staying positive and trusting that they know what they are doing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a shame, Wales were good when I was there but heard some not so good things recently. I also only have one frostie. Let's hope they're lucky ones!
Click to expand...

Sending lots of luck and positive vibes your way and to everyone else! 2016 is a good year..i like that number!


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi all, so I have had a really rubbish day yesterday. For some reason, I thought it would be okay to run the half marathon (!) that I had signed up for months ago whilst I was taking the progynova. I've only been on that for a few days so thought it would be alright. I thought, I have committed to do this, it is for charity, and when I've finished it I can stop any exercising and just take it really easy. Then when running it (with DH) I got this stupid thing in my head that if I finish without stopping then this FET round will work. You know how you make those crazy bargains with yourself? Anyway, after finishing the ruddy thing, then going out for lunch with some mates I ended up in bed with the most vicious headache ever and then ended up repeatedly being sick... What an absolute idiot.....

Now crawling into work feeling like death today. Anyway, there is a lesson there somewhere I think?!

My scan is on Friday and hopeful ET on Thursday next week. Fingers crossed I can now be a bit more sensible.....


----------



## MadameG

Belgian I think you definitely pushed yourself too hard, drink loads of water and relax for the next few weeks now  xxxxx


----------



## beckha

Oh BCF. I'm finding it hard fitting my gym classes in never mind a HM! You crazy lady. Make sure you rest up now!!

Good morning everyone! Hope everyone is well. I had a lovely nights sleep last night for a change!


----------



## Chilton12

Wow bcf you're inspirational doing a Hm and treatment. I love the gym, but i haven't got the energy lately. 

Hope everyone is feeling okay! I'm finding it hard to not wish time away for the transfer date. I'm a teacher and on half-term at the moment, so I want to enjoy time with my girls but find it difficult to not obsess over the treatment! 

X


----------



## beckha

I've just ordered some selenium as then I don't have to eat Brazil nuts as I hate the blumming things. And just about to have my daily glass of pomegranate juice. Is anyone else doing anything to help lining? I'll also be starting pineapple juice when I start prog. 

Chilton: I find myself wishing time away too. Just want it over and done with either way, I can't stop thinking about thaw!!


----------



## Chilton12

I haven't started any diets. Do they work? I didn't do anything last time but I was a lot younger so.i don't know whether I should try. I still drink little bits of caffeine but mainly decaf and mo alcohol. 

beckha: I'm the same . I thought having kids would make.it less stressful this time , but it hasn't ;-(. Let's hope we all have BFP to share soon .


----------



## beckha

Just wrote a big reply and my phone pooped itself. Silly thing.  

I'm just doing what I did my first cycle minus all the stuff I took for egg quality as obviously it's fet. The pomegranate is new but I figure that drinking a bit of juice can't do any harm. I'll be starting pineapple when I start prog. And I'm going to start selenium when it arrives tomorrow. 

I also do the usual ditching caffeine and I'm just trying to eat well/healthily. 

I think it's stressful in a different way. Thing I'm worrying about at moment is finding someone to watch lo on transfer day as my husband would really like to be present and I've gone to every appointment on my own this cycle. Both our families are 300 miles away so don't have them to fall back on. My mum is coming to stay wed to Sunday this week as my husband is off on a boys holiday this week to a race track in Germany. I'm hoping having her here will keep my mind off things and keep me busy! I've got work Friday and Saturday and then it'll nearly be Tuesday and lining scan time! I've also got dentist on Thursday for a crown fitting! Fun week!


----------



## Chilton12

Sounds tricky. It's hard finding childcare. We've not told our girls just incase as I don't want work knowing, and they come to my school, plus I don't want them to be upset if it doesn't work. They really want a sister or brother - bless them. How old is your daughter Beckha?

My lining scan is Monday 11th. Looks like we'll be close together for transfer ;-). Have a lovely week! 

Ps. I might try pomegranate juice. I have selenium in my pregnacare, I think, I'll check x


----------



## beckha

Ahh yes. My daughter is 2 next month so she doesn't really understand anyway. 

Oooh yes we will. I'm really hoping my lining will be ready on the 12th as touch wood I've never had any lining issues. 

My selenium I've ordered is 200 units if that helps x


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Oooh, selenium. Is it too late for me to get some? I'm keeping all quiet from my boys too as don't want any more upset than will already be feeling in the family....


----------



## Chilton12

Fingers crossed Beckha!! Hoping mine will be okay too. 

My tablets have selenium in them but only 30ug. Should I take more? 

Exciting and nervous times ahead ;-) x


----------



## beckha

From what I've read online 200 is the recommended amount for IVF but pineapple and Brazil nuts both contain it so you could just eat some Brazil's but I hate the blumming things. They make me feel sick so that's why I take the supplement instead. 

It's good for lining BCW so you can take it when ever. I'm starting it with my estrogen patches as I feel that's when my lining will need it. You can take it before then too.


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks, I'll get some more than. I only like chocolate Brazil nuts but they're really fattening lol x


----------



## beckha

Yes exactly. And I'm trying to cut down on chocolate a bit because of the caffeine in it! 😂. I think I could just about stomach chocolate ones. Haha!


----------



## Chilton12

Lol, the things we do ;-) x


----------



## Cortneywils

Omg ladies I've been catching up as its been busy here... 7 pages worth lol! Bear with me while I'll try to catch up!!

ClP, hope you're ok and scan went well!

Kimbers, great news on bloods... Good luck on your scan on 11th- strange how you're still spotting! How you getting on with the progynova?

Klmch, congrats on being pupo!! Sorry it was a manic day for you!!

Ilw, hope to speak to you soon when you tell us of your bfp!! Good luck!!

Snez, hope you're well!!

AHJ, how's pupo?

Chocolate, hopefully we will be cycle buddies! I'm getting follies measured as I have to ovulate naturally so they need to be about 20mm to have to transfer!! Good luck to you to!

Jojo, glad scan went well hope blood test goes well too!

Madameg, how's pupo? Clexane is a horrible jab it def does sting...ouch!!

Rosamund, glad you've refrained your self from buying hpts... Won't be long til otd now!! How's pupo?

Waffle, welcome! How you getting on with hrt's well done on doing the marathon you should be really pleased with yourself!! Sorry you were poorly after!!

Chilton, glad AF came.. Good luck for your scan!

Beckha, fab news on starting the patches.. Not sure about the swimming though Hun! I'm taking extra selenium, multi-vits, l-arginine and prenatals!

Essexgirls, I'm hoping to do natural FET, I have to see how tues scan goes as if no signs of ovulation then will be switched to medicated!! Hope you're ok!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out or their posts as I'm using my phone and it's quite hard to write everything!!


----------



## Chilton12

Good luck for your scan Tuesday Cortneywils


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ladies,


This board moves fast, I am off for the next few days, so will try harder to post and keep up.      And   too all.


Anyway update from me, scan was good, lining was 10.1mm, so ET was planned for Monday 11th. To start Cyclogest on Friday 400mg TDS. 


So I said to the nurse, that SET worries me because I have only ever had DET and would we be allowed DET if the defrosted embies were poor quality. So she went and spoke to the Doctor, who said only one regardless of quality. Said I would like to discuss it with the consultant, who was busy so she arranged for her to call me this afternoon. So left the clinic a bit    


So at 4pm, she called and after a discussion, she said she had discussed my case with a senior doctor, and they were offering me blastocyst transfer at no extra cost, with the plan to be a single good quality blast or if they were average or poor quality they would be transferring two blasts     so transfer is now Wednesday 13th at 12:30pm, I would have thought two blasts was more risky (twin wise) than two day 3 embies, but what do I know!!! 


Ok so now after 13 years of TTC I am in uncharted water, Can anyone especially LWC ladies please explain in simple terms about blasto grading Because I have no idea!!!


CLP


----------



## Chilton12

CLP, my clinic will only allow me to have 1 too :0(. I have asked them loads but they just keep saying that because I have twins already, and I got caught first time,  I wont even be considered for 2 . Surely it's a higher chance of pregnancy with 2 instead of 1!! I think I might keep pestering.

All the best for your ET CLP. I have my 10/11 day scan on the 11th to start my ovulation kits. Hopefully, I wont be far behind you  .


----------



## MadameG

Pumpkin great news on your scan although confusing times with the consultants. Blastocysts are generally grade a number and then two letters, eg 5AB. The number relates to how expanded the blast is, then the letters are the parts of the embryo that go on to form the baby and the placenta. Usually, the higher number and the earlier the letter, the higher the grade. Some clinics do switch this round though, so check at the time. I wouldn't get too hung up on the grading though as it is only a visual examination and ultimately a "low quality" blast might produce a bouncing baby and a higher may not. I'm sure you're in safe hands there  xxx

Cortney any sign of the elusive ov yet? Pupo land is expected - mixture of delight, frustration and fear   Xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton, 


Is heartbreaking isn't it, the doctors don't seem to think you understand the risks of twin pregnancy/double ET, even though you have experienced it first hand, and that you need telling what to do, so much for elective SET, eh? 


Good luck for your next scan, hunny!     


 


CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks MadameG, When is your OTD? I am a nightmare,     on our last FET we tested BFP on 6dp3dt!! 


CLP


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Honestly, what is it with the hospitals being able to decide FOR us how many to transfer?


Will get some selenium tomorrow. Thank you for all your kind words, I am finally feeling better after a fairly groggy day at work today. I didn't realise the HRT would have such a profound impact!


Fingers crossed for everybody, particularly those who are waiting, waiting, waiting... x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Belgian choc, Mmmmm, sorry your name is making me hungry!!     


CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Good luck for your transfer Clp  . Keep us posted x


----------



## Chilton12

Hope you're okay Belgium Chocolate!   x


----------



## MadameG

Pumpkin no trouble at all  I'm on the last possible day that the second line can be the trigger today, curse that hcg shot!! OTD isn't until the 14th - 13dp6dt   xxx

Belgium I hope you have your feet up hun xxxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This board moves fast, I am off for the next few days, so will try harder to post and keep up.    And  too all.
> 
> Anyway update from me, scan was good, lining was 10.1mm, so ET was planned for Monday 11th. To start Cyclogest on Friday 400mg TDS.
> 
> So I said to the nurse, that SET worries me because I have only ever had DET and would we be allowed DET if the defrosted embies were poor quality. So she went and spoke to the Doctor, who said only one regardless of quality. Said I would like to discuss it with the consultant, who was busy so she arranged for her to call me this afternoon. So left the clinic a bit
> 
> So at 4pm, she called and after a discussion, she said she had discussed my case with a senior doctor, and they were offering me blastocyst transfer at no extra cost, with the plan to be a single good quality blast or if they were average or poor quality they would be transferring two blasts   so transfer is now Wednesday 13th at 12:30pm, I would have thought two blasts was more risky (twin wise) than two day 3 embies, but what do I know!!!
> 
> Ok so now after 13 years of TTC I am in uncharted water, Can anyone especially LWC ladies please explain in simple terms about blasto grading Because I have no idea!!!
> 
> CLP


Hi

I am LWC and have a 5 day 4BB frostie. I think 5AA is considered the best. That is all I know because as you probably know LWC are not very forthcoming with information unless you ask lol. It was 2 years ago when mine were graded so cant remember all the details. Hope that helps


----------



## snezienka013

5th April Cortney and Chocolate scan
7th April Jojonz blood test
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
              CLP ET
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF
                Waffle- scan or ET date
                Natalie waiting for AF to start a new FET cycle?


----------



## snezienka013

Wow, budy thread.
Jojonz how did your scan go yesterday?
CLP great news for nice lining. Looks like busy Monday next week with all ET.
ILW hun hope all works out for u and that soon you will come back to let us know of your BFP.
Cortney and Chocolate good luck for your scan ladies.
EssexGirl how did you get on today with your scan?
Hello to all other lovely ladies. Hope you all ok. 
Rosamund, AJK and MadameG how are you coping on 2ww?


----------



## snezienka013

5th April Cortney and Chocolate scan
7th April Jojonz blood test
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
            Waffle scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
              CLP ET
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## beckha

Hey ladies. My clinic wanted me to have 2 embryos transferred on day 3, then my transfer got cancelled. My first clinic I had 5dt and they kept asking me if I was sure I only wanted one! So I seem to have opposite issue. I don't have a choice this time because I only have one but I think I'd still go for SET purely because it only raises success rates minimally and I'd rather have two goes at FET rather than just the one. I prefer 30% and then 30% chance over one 32% chance if that makes sense. Also no offence I don't think I could do twins! 

Just back from my back to back gym classes. Making the most of it before pupo! Lost 3lbs this week! Yay!


----------



## beckha

Oh and testing I tested at 7dp5dt with my daughter but that was because I had OHSS. Not sure what I'll do this time! I'm hoping I can manage till OTD!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Evening all

Snezienka - the clinic couldn't fit me in today at a time that could fit in with work so I am going tomorrow afternoon.  Hopefully the lining will be OK and I'll be able to start the estrogen.

Will reply properly tomorrow with an update and once I get a chance to catch up with all the messages - am a bit behind! Hope everyone is doing well.

pS thanks for the tip on the Brazil nuts, I've started eating a handful every day.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

beckha said:


> Hey ladies. My clinic wanted me to have 2 embryos transferred on day 3, then my transfer got cancelled. My first clinic I had 5dt and they kept asking me if I was sure I only wanted one! So I seem to have opposite issue. I don't have a choice this time because I only have one but I think I'd still go for SET purely because it only raises success rates minimally and I'd rather have two goes at FET rather than just the one. I prefer 30% and then 30% chance over one 32% chance if that makes sense. Also no offence I don't think I could do twins!
> 
> Just back from my back to back gym classes. Making the most of it before pupo! Lost 3lbs this week! Yay!


LOL, no offense taken! My point really is that clinic should listen to us! And not try to talk us into more or less than we want!!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> cutelittlepumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> This board moves fast, I am off for the next few days, so will try harder to post and keep up.    And  too all.
> 
> Anyway update from me, scan was good, lining was 10.1mm, so ET was planned for Monday 11th. To start Cyclogest on Friday 400mg TDS.
> 
> So I said to the nurse, that SET worries me because I have only ever had DET and would we be allowed DET if the defrosted embies were poor quality. So she went and spoke to the Doctor, who said only one regardless of quality. Said I would like to discuss it with the consultant, who was busy so she arranged for her to call me this afternoon. So left the clinic a bit
> 
> So at 4pm, she called and after a discussion, she said she had discussed my case with a senior doctor, and they were offering me blastocyst transfer at no extra cost, with the plan to be a single good quality blast or if they were average or poor quality they would be transferring two blasts   so transfer is now Wednesday 13th at 12:30pm, I would have thought two blasts was more risky (twin wise) than two day 3 embies, but what do I know!!!
> 
> Ok so now after 13 years of TTC I am in uncharted water, Can anyone especially LWC ladies please explain in simple terms about blasto grading Because I have no idea!!!
> 
> CLP
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am LWC and have a 5 day 4BB frostie. I think 5AA is considered the best. That is all I know because as you probably know LWC are not very forthcoming with information unless you ask lol. It was 2 years ago when mine were graded so cant remember all the details. Hope that helps
Click to expand...

Thanks Chocolate1979, LWC are definitely vague unless pushed these days, I have been going there since 2003, and believe it or not it used to be friendly and small and personal!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Snezianka - I think my long post caused confusion my ET got changed to the 13th.


Thanks everyone for the     vibes.


  Too all.


CLP


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

I agree AJK. I am really trying to keep things as normal as possible (okay, maybe I have been a 'bit too' normal this weekend!) because it is the waiting that I find most agonising about this whole process. I remember also having the whole two week wait off on from work on previous rounds and I just went MAD. I have also been consulting with Doctor Google and apparently there is no improvement in outcomes from prolonged bed rest (possibly even slightly less good outcomes) because they want you to keep moving and keep the blood flowing where it needs to be.. So I am working throughout the round this time.


Snez, I am provisionally ET on the 14th.


Good luck to all, today we get another day closer.....


----------



## snezienka013

Morning, i will do the update chart soon.
AJK i know what u mean. I have ET provisionally booked for Friday and planning to be back at work on Monday. 
EssexGirl good luck for scan
Everyone else have a lovely day


----------



## snezienka013

5th April Cortney and Chocolate, EssexGirl scan
7th April Jojonz blood test
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
            Waffle scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              Waffle ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie... Good luck chocolate and Essexgirl for your scan today!! Hope it goes well!!


----------



## beckha

Good luck for your scans today chocolate and essex girl. 

Just about to do my burselin and put my second estrogen patch on. A week to go till next scan. I want to fast forward!

Pleased my patch survived swimming last night. I was worried!


----------



## Chilton12

Good luck those having scans today! 

I am planning on having 2 ww off work like last time.  I'm a teacher and literally don't sit down or stop, so worried about over doing it. I get up at 5.30 and don't get home until after 5.30 most days, working in the evening too. Don't know if this is best but Its what I did last time.

Started to drink my pomegranate juice. How much are people drinking? 

x


----------



## beckha

I buy a big bottle and it lasts me 4 days. I use like a whiskey tumbler sized glass. 

For my 2WW I'm hoping transfer is a monday and then I'll have until the Friday to relax as I only work Friday and Saturdays but my job is very physical (lifting 15kg car seats!) so my boss has said I can be on light duties and not carry anything heavy.


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha. I don't blame you for light duties. My manager doesn't know as Im worried they'll be funny with me x


----------



## MadameG

Good luck scanners!!!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quickie

just had scan and follie had only grown slightly but she said it's strange how as I have a perfect 7.6 triple lining and she would of thought follie would be bigger... I'm going to come back fri as I've got til day 21 if not ovulate by then I could switch to medicated


----------



## beckha

That's frustrating cortney. Hope next scan brings good news. 

Chilton I'm very lucky my boss is great but very small company. My first cycle I didn't tell work at all as I had only started my job the month before!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils, hopeful that follie will have a little growth spurt!!

Ok, probably being  but I know about pineapple juice and Brazil (yuk) nuts but what is pomegranate juice about?

CLP


----------



## beckha

It's an antioxidant and full of good stuff. 

My friend is also doing beetroot as it improves blood flow but I'm drawing the line there. Haha. 

I'm starving today. Want to eat everything but trying to be good!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oh right! Thanks didn't know that one! Not sure why that came out so small  

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Ladies, hope you're all okay!

Just a quick question, I am due to start ovulation kits for my natural fet after my scan on Monday 11th April. I am a little worried about the ovulation tests, as before i started my treatment, I did them one month and didn't get a strong dark 2nd line, only faint ones. I know I ovulate, but worried it may happen again this month and met up my transfer. Does the line have to be dark and is it true to not use first morning wee?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## MadameG

Chilton I've never really done normal opks but I believe you're looking for it to get as dark. My natural FET was switched to medicated, but I was told to test around 2pm I think and maybe in the evening too xxxx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks MadameG. If you don't mind me asking, why was yours swapped? I had a natural one 8 years ago but don't know if things have changed and can't really remember. Does a medicated take longer if switched halfway through a natural? X


----------



## beckha

Only ovulation tests I've ever got on with are the clearblue digital. Well worth it for FET as  so easy to use as the reader does the reading for you!!


----------



## MadameG

Oh yes I forgot that - my clinic recommended the smiley face ones too. Mine was switched because my follies stopped growing and my lining actually went backwards. I had a lot of tough times around it though as my Grandma was at the end of her life, so I think my body stopped in protest. I was able to start norethisterone immediately as nothing was going on and then do short protocol, it depends on your clinic and how you respond as a patient too. I would just try to relax (how much do I LOVE hearing that word in the context of fertility treatment  ) and hope that all will be fine. If it's not, an extra few weeks won't be the end of the world  xxxx


----------



## Chilton12

Very true MadameG. So sorry to hear about your grandma ;-( . If it's meant to be, it will be as my dad says x


----------



## snezienka013

Chocolate and EssexGirl - how did your scan go today?
Cortney- hope Friday will be ok and the follicle grows by then
Jojonz- good luck for bloods tomorrow, hope it is good news and you can go ahead with ET
Rosamund- how is the temptation to test? Are you still considering to test Friday? Any symptoms?
AJK - how was work
Kimbers- how are you? Did the spotting stop once you started Progynova? Do you have any side effects?
Chilton- i have not done many OPKs but yes in general afternoon urine and test line should be same or darker as control line for positive
Beckha- i would never drink beetroot juice, yuk. Not sure I would like pomegranate either. I am strong and eating brazil nuts. Any other tips to thicken the lining?

All other ladies- hope you having nice evening


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Snez  .

Hope your scans went well ladies! x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks for your good luck messages all. Had my scan this afternoon and lining is all good to proceed, so I started progynova straight away today. Have to take 3 a day by mouth, 2 down there - nice! Then back in for a scan end of next week to see if I'm OK to start progesterone. 

Chilton, I too have taken much of the 2ww off. Even though I think I'll drive myself mad I have a stressful job And haven't had any time off for ages - so I figured I needed a rest after everything! My DH will be off too, so at least we can keep one another company. 

Courtney, hope the follie plays ball at the next scan. 

Beckha I know what you mean. I'm craving chocolate and pastries and wine! Sigh!! 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Cortneywils

Essexgirl, yay fab news hun  

Snez, I've been taking selenium, l-arginine, prenatals and a multi-vits and they said I have a very good triple lining.

Hope you all ok


----------



## beckha

Snez - pomegranate isn't actually that bad! I actually enjoy it. It's like cranberry but nicer! 

Essex girl - I was eyeing up the g&t in the cupboard before when I went to get chopping board out the cupboard.


----------



## snezienka013

Cortney- i am only taking Seven Seas vitamins. Wonder if I should add some more?
Beckha- i will try Pomegranate then as I like cramberry so if this is better I should be ok
EssexGirl- great news. Seems you are on a high dose hun. Do you have exact date for scan next week so I can update the list?


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hi Everyone

Just trying to catch up!

I had my scan this morning, my lining was 9.6mm so good to go. Am booked in 13th April for transfer at 2.30. Got to start taking pessaries twice a day on Friday morning. Was not a lover of those last time but needs must!

Hope everyone else is all good and staying positive.


----------



## snezienka013

Chocolate great news. I have never taken pessaries. I was and will be this cycle on Crinone gel. But I can relate. Not nice, either of them.


----------



## snezienka013

7th April Jojonz blood test
8th April Lillie and ILW scan
            Waffle scan
            Cortney scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
              Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              Waffle ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
              EssexGirl scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## Chilton12

I've just realised I've been drinking the wrong drink ;-(. I've been drinking cranberry ;-/, doh lol. Back to the shops tomorrow. 

Exciting news chocolate ;-) x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Next scan is on Apr 16, but this may move slightly earlier. Will keep you posted.

What doses of Progynova is everyone else on? To be honest I thought it sounded a lot, but because I've never done a cycle before I wasn't sure. Been OK so far, bit nauseous this eve but hopefully that will die down.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wow loads to catch up on! Thanks for doing the list snez! Hey Chocolate   we are ET buds! Where are you having tx? We are at LWC London! 

CLP


----------



## Hayze

EssexGirl, my progynova starts with one pill then slowly increases to 3 over the course of about a week.  My clinic say to take them at different times, probably to reduce side effects.  The downside of course is having to remember morning, lunch and evening. Luckily though you don't have to be too exact with the timings.  I've also got patches this time too, need to be changed every 3 days.  Seems like a lot especially since I had a great lining last time with just the pills.  Still, introducing the patches means one less blood test so I'm happy. 

Chocolate, congratulations on your lining.  You'll be PUPO in no time. 

Lolisita, how are you hon?

Afm, started progynova on Monday, so far so good. No side effects.  Now it's just the wait till the lining scan.  These are the worst bits I think.  Nothing you can do except wait. Can't even talk to the Frostie because it's not there yet.  

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## snezienka013

Good Morning,
Hayze I was thinking about you yesterday as have not seen you here for a while. I know what you mean about the wait. I feel like it is dragging now. I thought once Im on tablets it will be quick.
EssexGirl- im on one tablet a day for first 5 days, then 2 a day for 3 days and then 3 a day oneards all by mouth. I bern told I can take them all at once but been advised on full stomach.
I do feel i have bad headache coming on today, but this would the first one since I started them on Sunday.
How is everyone else?


----------



## beckha

Chocolate great news on lining and scan! I'm too on pessaries when ready. I don't enjoy them but after being on gestone/PIO last cycle I'm fully going to appreciate how nice they are in comparison. Haha. 

Progynova - sorry I can't help as on patches this time. Patches I'm changing every other day and then I double up after a week on them. Last time it was 3 pills a day. 

AFM - my husband went away this morning. Boo hoo. Won't see him till sunday evening now. 

I think the estrogen is making me crampy which is a good sign?


----------



## beckha

What's everyone else doing about sex during FET? Found this last night and lots of positive stories on Google plus the study that's quoted in this article. http://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/embryo-transfer-success-rate/

Nearly forgot my burselin this morning! Scatterbrain. I've been doing it every day for weeks! Surely it should be habit by now!


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Wow loads to catch up on! Thanks for doing the list snez! Hey Chocolate  we are ET buds! Where are you having tx? We are at LWC London!
> 
> CLP


Well in that case we might meet at transfer. We are LWC too 2.30 on the 13th! Fingers crossed we are both successful! &#128522;


----------



## Chocolate1979

beckha said:


> What's everyone else doing about sex during FET? Found this last night and lots of positive stories on Google plus the study that's quoted in this article. http://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/embryo-transfer-success-rate/
> 
> Nearly forgot my burselin this morning! Scatterbrain. I've been doing it every day for weeks! Surely it should be habit by now!


It is an interesting article Beckha!


----------



## Chilton12

Interesting read Beckha, thank you. My hubby will be happy lol. Last time he was on a ban for weeks at my worry of affecting the transfer x

Has anyone else had acupuncture?  Think it's too late to start now ;-/ x


----------



## beckha

We didn't have any sex at all last two cycles. 

I had acupuncture once and it's not really my thing. I just felt awkward so I don't bother with it. I find hypnotherapy much more relaxing.


----------



## Chilton12

Glad it wasn't just me Beckha lol. I like the sound of that! Do you do it at home or go somewhere else? x


----------



## beckha

Home! I just use zita wests cd! It really helps me relax. I fell asleep listening to it last night.


----------



## Chilton12

I might try that Beckha, thank you x


----------



## Chilton12

I did see it  . Lets hope we are all as successful in getting pregnant. 

Great to hear you're feeling positive in your 2ww AJK13   to you x


----------



## Jojonz

Hey ladies

Hayze - glad it's not just me that talks to frostie - I've been doing loads of visualisation and then have to remind myself that the lo isn't even in there yet!

Chilton - I have done acupuncutre through my last successful FET and now this one but really dont' think it's too late if that interests you. I absolutely love it and probably depends on finding the right person, but if you're keen I'd def give it a go. When I had my FET last time, the clinic were part of a massive clinical trial to see if having acupuncture pre and post transfer actually does have an impact, not only on success rates but also health outcomes for the child which I think is very cool and there must be some truth to it if the clinic agree to even doing the trial! But - I also think whatever works for you is the best thing. 

AJK not long now - hope you;re going OK!

I"m on progynova three times a day. haven't noticed any side effects yet. Blood test soon then will start progesterone pessaries tomorrow - 3 times a day. DOn't love that bit but ah well it's totally do-able!

hope everyone else well


----------



## Chocolate1979

I'm only taking progynova twice a day and they make me feel sick. Plus im on the 8th day of taking them now and today I feel really bloated. Is that the progynova or have I just been eating to much? lol


----------



## Chilton12

Sounds fab Jojonz but unfortunately I don't know where does it local and how much. I'll have a look around and see what I can find x


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

I'm on progy 3 X per day and not noticed side effects (apart from Sunday, obvs!) but pretty bloated too. Or that could be the comfort eating.....


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> cutelittlepumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow loads to catch up on! Thanks for doing the list snez! Hey Chocolate  we are ET buds! Where are you having tx? We are at LWC London!
> 
> CLP
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case we might meet at transfer. We are LWC too 2.30 on the 13th! Fingers crossed we are both successful! &#128522;
Click to expand...

 We are at 12:30, so if all running smoothly we will be going as you are arriving or sooner, But who are we kidding this is LWC!! &#128514;&#128514;

I am also on 2x Progynova twice a day and feel very bloated and sick too!!

CLP


----------



## beckha

Good morning girls. Day 6 of estrogen for me today and as I worked out yesterday 21st DR injection. My estrogen symptoms are mostly cramping. No bloating yet but I'm being very careful with what I eat. Trying not to emotionally eat which is a big deal for me! 

AJK - I feel for you I hate PIO. It used to make me feel anxious every day in the run up!


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cutelittlepumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow loads to catch up on! Thanks for doing the list snez! Hey Chocolate  we are ET buds! Where are you having tx? We are at LWC London!
> 
> CLP
> 
> 
> 
> Well in that case we might meet at transfer. We are LWC too 2.30 on the 13th! Fingers crossed we are both successful! &#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are at 12:30, so if all running smoothly we will be going as you are arriving or sooner, But who are we kidding this is LWC!! &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I am also on 2x Progynova twice a day and feel very bloated and sick too!!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

lol yeah we will probably arrive as you are being taken down with your fall bladder that you have had for 2 hours lol Well if you do see me say hello! I'm short, brunette and should have a nice new haircut as will my partner. We are booked to get our hair cut at the John Frieda Salon at 11. Bit of relaxation and pampering before we go in!


----------



## beckha

I think I've found another side effect of the estrogen. My skin is breaking out. It looks awful!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Beckha - I have found the same prob. Got a ridiculous amount of spots on my forehead which only appeared last night!


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies, would love to join you all. Looking for cycle buddies. FET should be between 14th-18th April.  Have a scan on Sunday and hopefully will have a definate date. Feeling nervous really hope this is my time to become a mummy xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Goldengoose, welcome ;-). Hope you're okay! I have had a fet in 2007, which I have twin daughters from, so they do work ;-). Are you having a natural or medicated transfer? I have a scan Monday and then ovulation kits hopefully (natural transfer).    x


----------



## Cortneywils

Welcome goldengoose, I also done egg sharing and caught the dreaded ohss had had a freeze all! Have a scan tomorrow to see how close I am to ovulation to see wether I can have a natural fet.... will you be doing natural/medicated?

Chilton, good luck for your Mondays scan  

Hope everyone is ok, got to catch up


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Cortney, I egg shared as well. Nice to know other people that have done it too.

x


----------



## Cortneywils

I done a mistake there lol! I read your signature chilton and thought it was goldengoose....sorry girls.. I  half asleep was up at 4.30 this morning 

Goldengoose scrap that about egg sharing lol!

Chilton, such a lovely thing to do!


----------



## beckha

Essex girl - they're all over my chin!

Welcome golden goose! I think my transfer will be 17/18th April all going well. 

Hey girls I gave in and bought beetroot juice today. Not drunk any yet but just thinking about it is yuck!!


----------



## beckha

I also egg shared my first cycle, did kisspeptin trial this last cycle. Next cycle if we need it will be another egg share.


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi all, Chilton I will be doing a medicated cycle as I don't ovulate on my own. I'm having treatment in prague so just at that stage now where I want a definate date so I can sort out flights and hotel. I had mild ohss but they still transfered one. I'm pretty sure it must of effected it cos I was in so much pain after retrieval. 
Beckha we may be very similar dates then. Exciting. I would love twins. We will defiantly transfer 2 this time round. Nice to meet all you ladies.


----------



## Chilton12

Fingers crossed for you Goldengoose! Hopefully I won't be far behind you and Beckha ;-). 

I booked acupuncture today for next week. You all inspired me to try some alternative therapies to help. Anything that good help is always worth a try!

Hope you've all had great days x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Welcome   Golden noose!

Chilton my twin girls are also FET babies!!!  

Chocolate, I will keep an eye out for you I have shoulder length red (dyed hair) and am no skinny minny, I am 5ft 2in! DW is 5ft with short curly brown hair, and will be wearing jean, t-shirt and trainers (as usual) and a tattoo on one wrist! 

CLP


----------



## Goldengoose

Omg cute little pumpkin....2 sets of twins that is amazing. Sorry for being nosey but are you transferring 1 or 2 this time?


----------



## snezienka013

Jojonz- how did the blood test go? Did u get ET confirmed?
Cortney- hope the follicle behaved and you get good news tomorrow
Good luck to all the other scanners tomorrow.
Hope all other ladies are ok.

For me today is 4 weeks on Buserilin and day 5 on Progynova. Have bad migrain yesterday all day. Today was better but still a mild headache. No other symptoms so far. Finally scan next week and hopefully ET in 2 weeks. Still feel time is going so slow.


----------



## snezienka013

8th April Lillie and ILW scan
            Waffle scan
            Cortney scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
              Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              Waffle ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
              EssexGirl scan
15th-18th April Lillie ET provisionally booked 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## Chilton12

Snez, I feel exactly the same ;-(. I'm wishing time away. We're nearly there   x


----------



## Goldengoose

I know the feeling also....this week has dragged sooooo much feel like I can't concentrate on anything apart from Fertility, babies,  ivf, forums lol just want Sunday to come for my scan so I can start arranging things. Feel like I'm going door lally


----------



## Jojonz

hello!

Yes blood test all good so I"ve started the lovely pessaries this morning and ET all confirmed for 12th April... very exciting but with a 12 month old and running my own biz it's actually easier this time to focus on other things! Love it... hope this lasts. 

Snez thanks for all your updates - it;s awesome to see how everyone is tracking!

Lillie, IWL, Waffle and Coutney - good luck for your scans. 

Eveyrone else hope all going well today. 

One thing I am struggling to remember is all the things I did  / didn't eat last time to help. I know I reduced coffee, ate brazil nuts, took molasses... but can't recall anything else! I didn't do pineapple, pomegranite etc... just tried to eat really healthily and keep relaxed... so we shall see. 

hope you all have a great sleeep (I"m in New ZEaland so it's daytime here)


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Good luck, good luck everyone else having their scans today xxxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

I've started perssaries today. Wasn't as bad as I remembered!

Since the clocks have changed my nearly 2 year old has decided he wants to go to bed late and wake up for day at 4.45! I'm exhausted and emotional (putting this down to the meds and lack of sleep) 

CLP if I think I see someone matching your description I will mutter CLP lol and see if you respond!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies, just come back from scan and my follie was only 11mm but my endometrium she said was great.. I had a 38 day cycle last month and ovulated on day 27... She said I can either wait to see if I ovulate on my own if not I can do medicated next month... Or chance to medicated on day 21 (tues), not sure what to do. Going back Monday for re scan and make a decision then!

Chocolate, I'm glad pessaries wasn't as bad than you remembered! Hope Lo gets use to time difference soon!

Hope everyone's scan goes better than mine today!!


----------



## Chilton12

Hi Cortney, I'm sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you'd hope, but great news about your lining! Hopefully your follicle will grow more ;-). Do you not do ovulation kits? I'm doing a natural fet and I have a scan Monday (cd11) to check lining and that follicles are starting to develop. I then do ovulation kits to detect my ovulation; I don't have anymore scans. 

Hope your next scan goes well


----------



## snezienka013

Cortney sorry to hear that hun. I would just leave it until Monday. Maybe it us another long cycle and the follie might be better Monday. If not then I would probably switch to medicated? Did they give you any info on what protocol would you be if you switch?


----------



## Cortneywils

Chilton, thanks Hun- I'm using my cbfm but clinic says there's no point doing opks yet as follies are small! She said also depends what size my follies are when they ovulate as could be 18,20,22mm or smaller!! I've been having cm so not sure what my body is doing!! Good luck for your scan Monday!!

Snez, thanks Hun! I've go 2 options I can either do suprecur for 2 weeks have bleed, then HRT or I can take norethisterone for 5 days have scan 3rd day of bleed then take HRT and suprecur for 2 weeks... She said it doesn't matter which one I do as transfer will be same date roughly May 7th/9th


----------



## beckha

Oh Cortney I'm sorry your scan didn't go as planned. I'm currently doing medicated and finding it pretty much stress free. I chose medicated over natural as my body is a bit of a knob and I don't trust it. 

I'm at work today, trying to eat healthily even though I'm constantly hungry. My colleague just gave me a Belgian bun. I'm such a pig!!


----------



## snezienka013

Beckha no you not. I think its the meds. I am at work and have been trying to up my veg and fruit. So started nicely in the morning banana, 2 clementines, salad for lunch, grapes now for snack but like any other day I will end up on high with snickers bar or smthing. I always do it in the afternoon. Not sure why 😂 maybe my body needs the sugar to get throught the last couple hours at work everyday


----------



## Goldengoose

You guys are a lot better than me...I never normally eat early as I set off for work at 6am but this morning I woke up starving and ended up having mcds pancakes with syrup.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, I've also been naughty had a McDonald's today lol!

Ladies on medicated fet what protocol are you on?

Also If you've been on northisterone when did you have your bleed?


----------



## Chocolate1979

I'm doing very badly on eating well today! I think it must be the meds as I was doing quite well at atleast cutting down and eating healthy. Oh well tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Chocolate1979

I also had a macdonalds today! lol what is going on? Ive not had one for months and was just really craving it!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hahahaha, I too haven't had one in months, it was more cheering up treat lol! Yummy though


----------



## Goldengoose

I blame the hormones hahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one who's been naughty. Cooking tonight though...lamb chops potatoes with lots of veg. Can't actually stop thinking about my next meal though just feel really hungry...got to be hormones. 
I'm on a short protocol so started estrogen from day 1 twice a day. Increased to 3 times a day from day 5. Scan on day 10 which is this Sunday then transfer will be between day 14-day18 tbh it has been really easy. I also take a aspirin,  folic acid and prednison and will start suppositories from Monday after my scan.


----------



## beckha

Cortneywils said:


> Thanks ladies, I've also been naughty had a McDonald's today lol!
> 
> Ladies on medicated fet what protocol are you on?
> 
> Also If you've been on northisterone when did you have your bleed?


There's a thing on instagram of McDonalds fries after transfer. Everyone seems to get a BFP. Haha.

I started DR on CD21 and the a scan 2 weeks after, then started estrogen 3 days after my scan. I now have lining scan on 12th, hopefully be ready for transfer 5/6 days later.


----------



## beckha

What is the prednisone for?


----------



## Goldengoose

Not sure beckha I had to take it after my transfer on my fresh cycle too. I've Google it and it's something about the amune system or something.  I've seen a lot of ladies are taking it on one of the other boards.


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Omg, I went to McDonald's yesterday on the way back from work for the first time in forever!!! What's happening to us?!


Scan all fine today for me but ET will be Friday next week (fingers crossed) not Thursday... Have four Frosties all at different stages which all need defrosting at different times... All v complicated!!!


Hoping everyone has a good weekend... Hope you okay AJK, all sounds positive to me!


----------



## Goldengoose

Thought it was something to do with immune system. I wasn't sure though because I'm abroad sometimes things get lost in translation. I did feel better though when I saw others take it. I only take 1 a day. I'm sure it's a great time to get a discoloured cm. Implantation I would of thought. Good luck x


----------



## Goldengoose

Chocolate that's great news. I shouldn't be far behind you. Scan Sunday then hopefully will have a definate date Monday morning.


----------



## Chilton12

Exciting reading everyone's posts about possible dates ;-). We're nearly there ;-). Can't wait for my scan and to hopefully be a step closer Monday too! 

Happy Friday evening ;-). Could really drink a nice chilled cold wine but don't want to risk it!


----------



## snezienka013

10th April Goldengoose scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
              Cortney scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
              Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              Waffle ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
15th-18th April Lillie and ILW ET provisionally booked?
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez thanks for updating the list Hun  

AJK.. Wow sounds like implantation bleed! Sounds positive Hun.. When will you test?

What is it with McDonald's this week lol!

Time certainly fly by and et will be here before we know it! I guess I'll need to change to the April/May FET thread but I don't want to leave you lovely ladies xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Goldengoose said:


> Omg cute little pumpkin....2 sets of twins that is amazing. Sorry for being nosey but are you transferring 1 or 2 this time?


Not at all golden, The clinic are pushing for 1 blast, but have agreed if blasts are not best quality we can have two!! We would prefer two, want to increase our chances and all that!!

CLP


----------



## Goldengoose

Awwww I think it's wrong that the clinic should push you to only do one. At the end of the day you have the experience, you know what you want I would push for whatever feels right.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> CLP if I think I see someone matching your description I will mutter CLP lol and see if you respond!


LOL 

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

CLP, I've found out because my embryo's are day1 (frozen due to ohss) and I only have 3, they probably won't leave them until the blastocyst stage, in case none survive  . Due you think it would be worth me saying because of this, I want 2? I doubt they will, but I can try I guess. Hopefully I'll have at least 1, maybe 2 to transfer, fingers crossed x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Golden!!

I started the old   Bullets today too and it was no fun, as I was at work from 7am until 8pm I had no choice but to do first two doses PR at work (I am on three times a day because of previous bleeding) never fun in the staff toilet, and I prefer vaginally, anyhow I did the first at just before 7am, which wasn't awful, the put the next one in my uniform pocket and set a silent alarm for 3pm, we'll come 3pm In the staff loo again, I discovered the cyclogest had gone I bit mushy in my pocket  what was I thinking, anyway, I didn't have time to fetch another from my bag in the staff room, so in it went, on the mushy side, and then I when back to work! Well I was escorting a patient to X-ray when I had an unpleasant googe feeling   sorry TMI! Anyway I won't be storing cyclogest in my pocket again!! 

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> CLP, I've found out because my embryo's are day1 (frozen due to ohss) and I only have 3, they probably won't leave them until the blastocyst stage, in case none survive . Due you think it would be worth me saying because of this, I want 2? I doubt they will, but I can try I guess. Hopefully I'll have at least 1, maybe 2 to transfer, fingers crossed x


Can't hurt to try! But I am very pro 2 embies! Iykwim  good luck!

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

CLP, that made me giggle and smile  . I had to have them PR last time after ET as they my hormones were high and they made me spot more.

I think i'm going to play my face because it's our future baby/babies and not theirs!!! I can only try   x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I know, now it's past I am    silly cow, I think the hormones have warped my brain!!

CLP


----------



## snezienka013

Busy days ahead, lots of scans, ET date confirmations and ET and some OTD. Glad is so busy thread so we can support each other. And quite close on dates so we can continue in 2ww.
GoldenGoose- welcome and good luck for scan on Sunday
Waffle- great news you now got ET confirmed. Almost there
Lillie- how did ur scan go? When is ur ET?
Beckha- no McDonalds for me but KFC on Tue 😂 I swear is the meds lol
Chilton- have u started the OPK's yet or do u have to wait for next scan
Cortney- dnt leave us, you might be pleasantly surprised on Monday. So have you decided to switch to medicated if no improvement?
AJK- sounds good. FX is snuggling in. Not long for u now. Is ur test HPT or blood test?
Hi to everyone else. Good night xx


----------



## MadameG

AJK sounds really promising for you     Xxxx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Oooooh, the blimming cyclogest. I had totally forgotten what a particular pleasure this stage is.........


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, sorry haven't been on for a while,  glad to see you're all doing well..
I'm 8 dp 5 dt and OTD is next Friday 15th, but that's 14 days after transfer so I might wait it out, might not. The only benefit to waiting is that it's Friday so if it's crappy news, I have the weekend to get over it.
Not sure what's going on with me, TBH. Feels different from previous BFN cycles,I.e. I've had no uterus cramping at all! But this could be down to the long downreg helping with my endo, so don't want to read too much into it. 

AJK, have You had much insomnia? I've been wide awake at 5.30 or 6 very day this week, which is very early for me. Can't remember having this with previous cycles so hoping it's not just the drugs and might mean something!

Hope everyone is well and not going too mad! Will try to keep up with thread better!


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just catching up while in queue waiting for comic con.

Snez, hope so Hun.. Yep will switch to medicated if no improvements!

AJK, fingers crossed its a good sign!!

Klmch, good luck for friday!

Will catch up more later xx


----------



## beckha

CLP - I made the same mistake once with my cyclogest! Never again!! 

Morning ladies just a quick hi! On two patches tomorrow. Inching closer to my scan on Tuesday. Hope all is as it should be!

I'm at work today. Boo!


----------



## Chilton12

Morning everyone! Having a cba, lazy day. Hope you're all okay! 

I'm on countdown until my scan Monday afternoon - eeek. Feeling excited, but scared too, in case something isn't right. 

x


----------



## Goldengoose

Me too oooo, the whole journey is just waiting. Scan tomorrow can't come soon enough...I'm sooooo bloated xx


----------



## Chilton12

I should have been having mine tomorrow. Being cd10, but they wouldn't do it as no-one available, so going Monday afternoon. Good luck tomorrow Goldengoose x


----------



## beckha

I know exactly how you feel chilton. Hope all is ok for you!!


----------



## EssexGirl44

I agree re the waiting, time seems to go so slow! Have another week until my scan to check my lining and see if I'm ready to take progesterone. 

What is the ET like to those who've already had it? Is it uncomfortable? 

i don't even particularly like chocolate, but ever since I know I shouldn't really have much with this treatment I've been craving it like mad!!


----------



## beckha

I find ET painless. Worst bit is having a full bladder and them pressing the scan thing on you. One of my friends actually peed herself. Hahahaha!


----------



## lmkg2011

beckha said:


> I find ET painless. Worst bit is having a full bladder and them pressing the scan thing on you. One of my friends actually peed herself. Hahahaha!


Beckha - I agree with you is having a full bladder for the ET. I haven't peed myself yet...

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me popping in on the chat.

Am currently taking Climaval (3 x once daily) and back to the hospital on Tuesday 12th to see how things are going.

Sorry for the TMI in advance here.

I have noticed over the last couple of days that after I've gone to the loo and wipe there is a cream discharge. Does anyone know if this is normal?

Not feeling any pains like cramping so far.

Am currently off work so taking each day as it comes.

Thanks in advance and sorry for too much information.

L x


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha  . 

My et wast painful either. I was just so worried to move or go to the toilet lol x


----------



## beckha

Lmkg I'm back on the 12th too. I go up to 2 patches tomorrow. I have creamy discharge so I think it's normal. Must be the estrogen. 

I just had my first pink wee thanks to the beetroot juice. Haha! 

I had to go for a wee straight after last transfer.


----------



## lmkg2011

Thanks for the reassurance Beckha.  Apart from the increase folic acid I'm not on anything else.

I have cut down on how much caffeine am drinking and I've began to do acupuncture.  So we will wait and see what happens.

I think the last 2 transfers I went for a wee straight after too.  

x


----------



## Goldengoose

I'm one of them that litrally thought I was gunna wee on the doctor. Heard egg transfer is suppose to be quiet emotional not me I was litrally going to wee. My doctor put a catheter in straight after which was great and made me wee. Apparently she didnt want me to get up for half an hour after transfer. So strange how different clinch work.


----------



## beckha

My current clinic I think they kept you led down so I'm not sure how that'll work with needing a wee! It was literally all I could think about! I was quite emotional about the fact I was actually pregnant, even if it were only for a little while!


----------



## snezienka013

I am on Progynova not patches. I had a clear ish not as much creamy discharge as well. More like EW with a bit if spotting. So a bit worried. Hope my lining is behaving.
ET was ok. For me the worst feeling was the speculum and I agree with the pressing on full bladder. She couldnt see so pressed a bit more and I was just praying I can hold it. I was asked to relax for 10 min but then I just had to run. She assured me it was ok and it would not affect amything.
I have scan on Friday EssexGirl and if all ok I start progesteron next Sunday.


----------



## snezienka013

I was thinking to go for Aromatherapy massage or reflexology. I can inject myself ok but too scared of accupuncture so looking for alternatives? Anyone has tried either of these or has any experience/ recommendations?
Thank you


----------



## Chilton12

Hey ladies, 

hope you're having a good weekend! Just a quick question, I'm on a natural cycle and on cd9. I have slight pains in my ovaries and clear discharge, sorry for tmi. I think it's normal, but I never really concentrate on symptoms other than around periods. Do you think.it could be my ovaries preparing for ovulation? x


----------



## EssexGirl44

I think the full bladder thing is what's worrying me! When I had the hysteroscopy a few months back I honestly thought I was going to wee myself! I'd been kept waiting almost 45mins as the clinic was running late and I couldn't even talk as I was concentrating so hard on keeping it in.  I kept telling the consultant it was going to happen but I managed to hold it in! Haha. 

snezienka - I've had aromatherapy massage before. It's super relaxing. Just tell the practitioner about your treatment as I'm not sure all oils are always suitable if you're pregnant - so might need to avoid some on the 2ww. 

The nurse told me estrogen can distrupt sleep, so that might be why some of you ladies are waking up early? I've found I've not been sleeping as well as I used to, but that could just be because I'm thinking about it all!


----------



## snezienka013

10th April Goldengoose scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
              Cortney scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
              Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Kimch OTD?
              Waffle ET
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
15th-18th April Lillie and ILW ET provisionally booked?
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## snezienka013

GoldenGoose goid luck for scan tomorrow
OMG one more day and we have our first testers. AJK and Rosamund how are holding up? R u tempted to test early? Hope you both have good news.
MadameG how are you holding up? Not long for u either.


----------



## snezienka013

Sorry a few mistakes, correction:


10th April Goldengoose scan
11th April Rosamund OTD
              Kimbers scan
              AJK OTD
              Chilton scan
              Cortney scan
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April CLP ET
              Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
15th April Snezienka and Hayze lining scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
              Kimch OTD
15th-18th April Lillie and ILW ET provisionally booked?
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF


----------



## beckha

Essex girl. I was opposite. Slept terribly during down reg. Sleeping much better now I'm on the estrogen! I could sleep forever!


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, glad we are all getting through it!

Essexgirl, yes, I sleep badly when just on oestrogen but it's normally hard getting to sleep. I'm usually better once I add the progestreone in, which was also true this time, but now I'm waking up really early!  Could be the drugs or ... ( ok, head, don't go there!!!! ) 

Snezienka, Iused to have acupuncture but never really enjoyed it, found it freaked me out a bit sto stopped it , as need t feel relaxed not stressed!  
Re reflexology, I have to say I love it and have it once a month normally, but even my reflexologist suggested not to do it whilst actually in a cycle. So maybe aromatherapy massage would be best, or maybe hypnotherapy, which can be really positive as well as relaxing? 

AFM, really hard week at work, and now have horrible cold! Hoping it won't mess everything up but having to dose up on lemsip!


----------



## Goldengoose

Thanks ladies. Good luck to those having scans on Monday and off for course for those testing hope you all get your bfps xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Thank you for feedback ladies. Aromatherapy it is then.
AJK i love ur attitued. Good luck tomorrow.
Kimch- oh no hun. Shouldnt affect the result. I read other people getting cold and end up having BFP.
GoldenGoose what time is ur scan today?
Enjoy the sunday ladies


----------



## Goldengoose

Had my scan today. Everything's good lining is 7 mm already. And has a triple line which is what they look for for implantation. And on the plus side there's no dominant follicles so shouldn't have to have Ovrielle to prevent ovulation. Just have to wait till tomorrow and hopefully my Coordinator will give me.a date for fet and I can get to Prague.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats fantastic news Goldengoose! I hope my scan is just as positive tomorrow   x


----------



## Goldengoose

Good luck with scan Chilton and good luck for all others with scans and odds xx


----------



## beckha

Great news goose! Hope yours is good chilton. 

Just booking my train tickets for Tuesday for mine!


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha - exciting! I'll keep you all posted :0). Started ovulation kits just in case lol x


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies,

Goldengoose, that's fab news hun....so glad your scan went well, you'll be pupo before you know it  

Snez, so glad you made a decision  

Klmch, hope you feel better today  

AJK, good luck hun   Hope it's a sticky bfp for you!

Becha, that's good your sleeping well! Hope you're ok!

Chilton, def sounds like your body getting ready for ovulation... not long now hun 

Sorry if I've missed anyone as I'm on my phone and can't scroll back far enough, hope you're ok

AFM, as I thought I could do natural cycle I've been using my cbfm and have nearly given up as I've been having lots of low readings decided to switch to medicated if follie shows no improvement on today's scan, well this morning day 20 I had my first high readings I reckon I will ovulate on fri day 24....what shall I do ladies still switch to medicated as lining might not be so good being that old even though it was a 7.6mm triple layeredlast Friday wait for pos opk and still carry on with natural fet?


----------



## Chilton12

Morning Cortney, my lining was only that when I had my fet in 07, which resulted in a BFP with my twin daughters. Do what you think is right. Are they scanning you again before you have to decide? What is their opinion?  x


----------



## snezienka013

Good Morning,

Rosamund and AJK good luck for testing. Fx is BFP.
Ladies good luck for your scans. Cortney i would wait for scan. See what they say, tell them you concerned about lining. And then make a decision. How many frozen embys do u have? If you have more maybe it is worth to try natural and if it doesnt work next cycle do medicated? Good luck xx


----------



## MadameG

Good luck Rosamund and AJK!! Everything crossed for you xxxx

I think I'm out as it was bfn at 14dp fake ec yesterday  xxxx


----------



## beckha

I'm so sorry MadameG. That sucks. Sending a hug.


----------



## Cortneywils

Madameg, I'm so sorry hun   really thought it was your time hun, will you be doing another fet?

Snez, thanks hun I have 6 frosties... we'll see what scan shows I guess all I can do is make my decision then.

Chilton, thanks hun....having a scan today as I was starting medicated fet tomorrow as it's day 21 but now my first high today on cbfm I'm thinking to do natural...I'll see what clinic says. Good luck with scan

Kimbers, good luck for your scan,

Rosamund and AJK...good luck today!


----------



## beckha

Hope scan goes well cortney. I'm dreading mine tomorrow. Just hope it goes well and im ready to start prog!


----------



## beckha

Loubee - welcome! I think we may have similar transfer day as I have a day 5 embryo, like you I only have one. Trying not to stress about the thaw. 

Off for my bikini wax tonight ready for scan tomorrow. I make more effort for IVF than I do for my husband. It's at 6.30 then I'll be straight off to bed as Ive got the 5.30am train to catch in the morning for my scan. I'm exhausted these past 2 days. It must be upping the estrogen. My eyes are burning! 

Thinking of going swimming today, get of much of it in as I can before transfer!


----------



## Jojonz

Hi everyone!

Welcome loubee  and fingers crossed for your wee embie.  It really does only take one! I didn't have any side effects on progynova. ..but I think others do. 

Madameg  so sorry to hear of your bfn  it's such a hard road and hard to understand hope you can take some time out today. 

Rosamund  and ajk  fingers crossed for you both today for positives! And kimbers  and beckha good luck on your scams

Afm  I drove 5 hours today to the city,staying in a motel and all set for et tomorrow morning. Got acupuncture booked pre and post so should be a relaxing morning!

Hope you all have a great day x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sorry to hear that MadameG. Treat yourself today and take it easy xx


----------



## Chilton12

So sorry to hear you had a bfn MadameG. Lots of hugs  xx

Good luck to everyone with scans. Just on route to mine and so worried something may be not right ;-/. Here goes x


----------



## beckha

Hope it goes well chilton!


----------



## Chilton12

Wahoo lining fab and follicle 15.4 so ovulation not far away ;-). As long as embryos that, transfer will be next werk ;-). 

On another note, I'm stressed! Ofsted are in the next two days arghhh! Not what I needed when I'm meant to be relaxed!

Hope everyone else is okay! x


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies just a quickie as on my way home from the clinic, I will be switched to medicated as follie hasn't grown... Will be taking norethisterone 3x a day for 5 days have bleed then scan 1-3 days and then start suprecur and HRT... ET week commencing 2nd may... We'll catch up later!


----------



## beckha

Ahh how annoying cortney. I guess it'll be a bit less stressful on medicated. 

Chilton great news. Have they given you a date? 

AFM can't stop thinking about my scan tomorrow. Does anyone know what lining needs to be for transfer?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils   hunny! And      for May!!


MadameG     !! Will     that it's a later bloomer for you and that BFN turns into a BFP!! 


 to all you other lovelies!     And   too all!


AFM I had a call from the embryologist today and out of our 6 embies 3 had made the defrost of those there were two front runners, and one lagging behind, so we were called in for a day 3 transfer today and now have 2 x grade 2, 8 cell embies on board and hopefully snuggling in for the long haul!! Currently on the train on the way home!! So after all that pushing and offering free blast, it worked out as we had orinally planned anyway!! LOL! Now let's see how long before I need    


CLP


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Hi ladies - Can I join you please? We are hopefully having a natural FET this month after two abandoned medicated FET's - thin lining issues! 

I'm having a scan next week and hopefully go from there. Not quite sure of the timelines for a natural and so if any one can enlighten me i'd be appreciative!!

Best of luck to everyone 

Jo xx


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG dont say that. U still have few days left. Lets hope is just late implanter and HCG not detectable yet fx
Loubee- welcome. Good luck for scan. All it takes is one so fx its the one
Jojonz- relax tonight and good luck tomorrow
Beckha- good luck for scan. Keep it positive and im sure all be ok
Cortney- so sorry hun. But now u dnt have to worry hopefully medicated will be straight forward. And it is only couple weeks longer. 
CLP- aw what a surprise, double transfer in the end. Great news. Now just feet up and take it easy. When is ur OTD?
Jo- welcome. I am sorry this is my first FET and medicated but as few ladies in here did natural I think you just do scan on day 10 of your cycle after period to check lining and follicles and depending on the scan you go from there. You might have few and also use OPK's to determine the ovulation. And then I think transfer is as many days after ovulation as old is ur emby. 
Kimbers- how did the scan go?
Chilton- do you have a date for scan?
AJK and Rosamund- i hope u both ok ladies fx xcx


----------



## snezienka013

GoldenGoose I forgot to ask if you got ur date confirmed?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Snez- OTD is 25th, but seems too long to me! 


CLP


----------



## snezienka013

Sorry a few mistakes, correction:



11th April Rosamund OTD
              AJK OTD
12th April Beckha a Lmkg scan
              Jojonz ET
13th April Chocolate ET
14th April MadameG OTD
              Loubee scan
15th April Snezienka and Hayze scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
              Kimch OTD
16-18th Cortney AF?
18th -22nd April Lillie and ILW ET provisionally booked?
                Chilton ET?
                Kimbers ET?
                GoldenGoose ET?
                Jo scan
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?
25th April CLP OTD

Unknown - Lolisita waiting for AF

Not sure on few dates so just guessed. Update once confirmed


----------



## Rosamund

Hello everyone! Sorry for the absence but the 2ww was driving me nuts and I wanted to just forget about it all! I tested this morning and it was a BFN :-( I have to test again on Thursday just to be sure... I had a little bit of spotting on day 6pt6dt and since then my cervix has been super high (I only know this as I am having to insert pessaries twice a day) so I did wonder whether I might get a BFP but alas not to be.  I am feeling okay about it because it has made me realise how very lucky I was to have my twins on the fresh cycle five years ago. Signing off for now and sending lots of love and luck and positive vibes to you all!  xxxxx


----------



## snezienka013

CLP might be due to them being 3 day old. But normally us 14-16 days after EC which if you count back would have been Friday 8th so yes OTD around 22-25th. Suprisingly each clinic is different.


----------



## snezienka013

Rosamund so sorry to hear that, sending hugs. Take care of urself and do what u feel is right. Xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snezienka013 said:


> CLP might be due to them being 3 day old. But normally us 14-16 days after EC which if you count back would have been Friday 8th so yes OTD around 22-25th. Suprisingly each clinic is different.


My clinic used to do 12 days from EC which would be sooner I think, but seem to have changed their protocol, anyway it a theoretical issue anyway, because I have never made OTD since my first IUI  

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Rosamund said:


> Hello everyone! Sorry for the absence but the 2ww was driving me nuts and I wanted to just forget about it all! I tested this morning and it was a BFN :-( I have to test again on Thursday just to be sure... I had a little bit of spotting on day 6pt6dt and since then my cervix has been super high (I only know this as I am having to insert pessaries twice a day) so I did wonder whether I might get a BFP but alas not to be. I am feeling okay about it because it has made me realise how very lucky I was to have my twins on the fresh cycle five years ago. Signing off for now and sending lots of love and luck and positive vibes to you all!  xxxxx


Oh no! BFN always suck!! Big hugs  

CLP


----------



## beckha

I'm sorry rosamund. That sucks. Sending hugs. 

Welcome jo, did you have lining problems on your fresh cycle?


----------



## MadameG

Rosamund I am so sorry hunny. Sending lots of love    Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016

Rosamund - I've just joined but i'm sorry to hear of your BFN x

Hi Beckha - It was slow on my fresh ICSI cycle but it just made it! On both my medicated FETs it didn't get above 5.6mm

Thanks Snezienka - The clinic did mention OPKs. Ah i didn't realise they went off how old the embies were - so for me that's be 5 days. That's helpful - thank you x


----------



## IloveWesties

Sorry to read your news Rosamund. Big hugs and be kind to yourself   x

Snezienka - just to say my transfer is booked in now for 19th  Hope you're doing OK honey x

Cortney - sort to hear your follie hadn't grown but your back-up plan sounds fab. Good luck x

Hi to all the other lovely ladies. That's me ducking in and out again now x


----------



## Chilton12

Hey everyone, up at silly o clock not being able to sleep ;-(!

So sorry to hear that you got a bfn. Sending lots of hugs Rosamund  . 

Wow CLP that's fantastic news ;-). Fingers crossed they are both comfy and imbed soon.

I haven't been given a date for et yet. I have to wait for lh surge, which will be this week hopefully. If i haven't had one by Fri, I have a scan and then I will take my hcg shot to prompt ovulation. They've said eventhough I have only 3 1 day frosties, they will thaw all three and hopefully still push for blastocyst. Fingers crossed we get at least one. 

Hope everyone is okay! Lots of   xx


----------



## beckha

Hey ladies. On my way to my lining scan! Will update once done.


----------



## Cortneywils

Rosmaund, I'm so sorry Hun.. Look after yourself and big hugs!!

Madameg, hope you're ok Hun x

Westies, thanks Hun, hope you're ok! How did your scan go? Hope I see you at the clinic again to say hi!

CLP, congrats on being pupo... Hopeful at a least one will stick!

Beckha, good luck for your scan!

Lmkg, good luck on your scan!

jojonz, good luck with ET Hun, rest after Hun!

Chilton, hope surge comes soon!

Welcome newbies 

Just a quickie before a long day at work! I really should move to the April/May board but I don't feel ready to leave you ladies... I think I'll hang on for a while if that's ok! I took my first norethisterone another 14 to go x


----------



## beckha

Don't leave us courtney. We'd miss you. Just walking from tube to clinic! At least it's not raining in London. It was peeing it down in North essex!


----------



## snezienka013

ILW i was thinking about u. Glad scan went well and great u have date booked. I will update the list tonight. Take care
Hayze- hope u ok hun
Cortney- dnt go. We all here and will be for a while. You can always be on both threads if you want 😜

Good luck ladies fx xxx


----------



## beckha

Best news! My lining was 9.6 and "very good" according to the to doctor that scannes me! Just waiting for a call with instructions now. Secretly hoping the DR jab I did in the clinic loo was my last one! 

They usually call around 2pm. 

Looks like the disgusting beetroot paid off!!


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies, had a busy day yesterday in work so not had time t catch up. Good luck to those with scans today. So my clinic.wants my lining to be thicker than 7mm so I have to go back for scan Friday. I have got a provisional ET date of Tuesday 19th which is a week today all being well. I've finally been able to book my flights out to Prague for this Sunday.


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Madameg and rosamund am so sorry....Sending you hugs...

I am plodding away with the progesterone. Amazingly I am managing, even before any possible ET, (Friday all being well) to eat and eat and eat. I'm blaming the progesterone!!!!

Also got a nice line in insomnia going on... Hey ho..

Fingers crossed for all of us... About to ring the clinic to find out what happened to the first batch of defrosters....

Omg AJK just seen your post! Hooray! Well done you xxx

Waffle X


----------



## beckha

Congrats AJK! Is that our first BFP?


----------



## Annaleah

Can I join you ladies?  FET due at 3 today.  Nervous and joining Waffle on the eating and late night awakenings. 😕

Congrats AJK 😊😊

Not had a chance to read back but wishing every one well 
Annaleah


----------



## MadameG

AJK congratulations lovely  I knew you were expecting good news as the very early morning awakenings has been a positive sign for me before. Very happy for you xxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

AJK13 said:


> Good morning ladies...
> 
> Just wanted to share my wonderful news... BFP. My one and only little 5 day blasocyst stuck!




CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Annaleah said:


> Can I join you ladies? FET due at 3 today. Nervous and joining Waffle on the eating and late night awakenings. &#128533;




CLP


----------



## Jojonz

Rosamund so sorry to hear... sending hugs. 

Ajk woop.woop that's awesome!
Welcome annaleah..... how did it.go?looks like we are buddies as I had my et today too!

Beckah  grest news about your lining  and love your commitment to beetroot...

Afm... officially pupo! 5 as frostie  thawed beautifully and all in place. I had lovely acupuncture  and then drove 5 hours home so am ready for bed now. It's 22nd! 

X


----------



## beckha

Congrats on being pupo Jojonz. May the 2ww treat you well. 

I just had another glass of beetroot. Cant decide if I should go buy more? Lazy day for me today after my early start!


----------



## Chilton12

Thats great news Ajk! Great to hear a positive ;-). 

Beckha - fantastic news on your lining scan too. Any ideas on dates for et? Exciting and scary, how it's not long for us!

I think I'm going to cancel my acupuncture as I didn't have it last time, although, I am really stressed lately, which I'm worried won't help.

Congrats Jojonz too on your et being completed ;-). Fingers crossed for another BFP. 

Have a lovely day ladies x


----------



## Chocolate1979

Sorry been a bit awol trying to catch up! 

Congrats AJk on your positive, great news! 
CLP your not my transfer buddy any more? Congrats on being PUPO. 

I'm feeling quite sick and getting bad headaches. It will be all worth it though.

Transfer still on for tomorrow although they just called to ask me if I wanted to transfer at 10.30 instead as they are busy in the afternoon. I declined because I'm going to John Frieda salon to get my hair cut with partner at 11 and then we are having a nice relaxing lunch. 

What do people recommend to eat for last lunch before transfer? Lol just wanted the day to be relaxing. I then have Thursday off when my little boy is with the childminder so that will be peaceful!  

Good luck everyone hope you have good news soon! X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

beckha said:


> Don't leave us courtney. We'd miss you. Just walking from tube to clinic! At least it's not raining in London. It was peeing it down in North essex!


Where is Essex are you Hun? I'm in Southend!

Good luck 

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> CLP your not my transfer buddy any more? Congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> What do people recommend to eat for last lunch before transfer? Lol just wanted the day to be relaxing.


Thanks hunny, at least we can still be OTD buddies!

I always eat things like, rare steak, soft eggs or pate before just in case, I get a BFP but that's probably breaking the rules 

CLP


----------



## Annaleah

^^^Inspired!! I'm going to have soft eggs in toast before leaving in half hour for transfer. Thanks CLP 😉

Nervous and wishing my hacking cough would go away 😕😕


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Your welcome Annaleah, enjoy!   


Cortneywils- don't go, stay with us!!   


CLP


----------



## beckha

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> beckha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't leave us courtney. We'd miss you. Just walking from tube to clinic! At least it's not raining in London. It was peeing it down in North essex!
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Essex are you Hun? I'm in Southend!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

I'm in witham! I work in Rayleigh.

Chilton - no idea yet waiting for my phone call. I'm thinking maybe monday or Tuesday?


----------



## Chilton12

Mine could potentially be then too - exciting xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLP your not my transfer buddy any more? Congrats on being PUPO.
> 
> What do people recommend to eat for last lunch before transfer? Lol just wanted the day to be relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hunny, at least we can still be OTD buddies!
> 
> I always eat things like, rare steak, soft eggs or pate before just in case, I get a BFP but that's probably breaking the rules
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

We talked about Sushi because can't really have that afterwards either. Is it a good idea to have those sort of things in system at transfer though? Lol should I just have a really healthy salad? Or a big cake blow out? I had gestational diabetes last time too so no sugar for me once pregnant! Boo!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate- I look at it like this, if we were getting pregnant the 'normal' way, we wouldn't go out for a steak dinner and a glass of wine and then at the vital moment, be like "Oh no, I have had food that might harm a potential embryo, lets watch TV instead", LOL!     


Beckha- I am not sure where Witham is, but I have family in Rayleigh!


CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Jojonz said:


> Afm... officially pupo! 5 as frostie thawed beautifully and all in place. I had lovely acupuncture and then drove 5 hours home so am ready for bed now. It's 22nd!


       Woohoo, PUPO!

CLP


----------



## beckha

Clinic finally called! I have last burselin on Thursday, start prog on Friday and then transfer is Wednesday. 

So ET for me is the 20th. Feels more real now!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Yay Beckha! Glad you have made some progress!   


CLP


----------



## onyx forever

Can I join please, I had a successful FET cycle in November 2014 which resulted in My son being born in July last year, unfortunately he stopped breathing after 2 hours, and passed away 5 days later, after autopsy, its being classed as SIDS. 

we've decided that we are ready to try again now. we have 6 embryos left, tomorrow is my lining scan and hoping for a transfer next week. 

Good luck to everyone, I am really anxious, but in a weird way, i believe the worst has already happened so i'm also feeling positive. I'm not sure if I'm making sense.


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks for the love ladies...wow been busy hear today hope I can catch up!!

AJK, massive congrats Hun!  

Beckha, that's fab news Hun not long til pupo.. 20th is my brothers birthday!! 

Chocolate, I would have all the naughty things... I'll be having McDonald's after transfer lol! Good luck for transfer Hun!

Annaleah, welcome Hun... Good luck for transfer!! Hope you get better soon!

Onyx, welcome Hun.. So sorry to hear about your loss, you're a strong ladies! Good luck with your next cycle Hun! Hope your lining scan goes well x
Chilton, I haven't bothered with acupuncture Hun... Try to relax Hun.. It is stressful I hate trying to get time of work for scans!

Jojo, yay on pupo!! Congrats.. Hope you're resting!!

Madameg, how are you?

Westies, yay on transfer date!!

Waffle, I know what you mean about the eating although I don't have progesterone to blame lol! I thought I'd put on weight but weighed myself today and no weight gain... Yay!! Hope ET is fri Hun!

Goldengoose, good luck Hun.. Hope all goes well, you'll be pupo before you know it!

Snez, thanks Hun we'll stay until April passes as all you ladies would of finished then!! Hope you're ok!

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone I can't scroll that far back


----------



## Cortneywils

CLP, Sorry to miss you of my post just realised I did, how's pupo? X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils said:


> CLP, Sorry to miss you of my post just realised I did, how's pupo? X


No problem Hun! PUPO is sending me  ,

I have a list of symptoms already at 1dp3dt, I am crazy obviously! LOL 

CLP


----------



## Cortneywils

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Cortneywils said:
> 
> 
> 
> CLP, Sorry to miss you of my post just realised I did, how's pupo? X
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Hun! PUPO is sending me  ,
> 
> I have a list of symptoms already at 1dp3dt, I am crazy obviously! LOL
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

Hahaha! I bet Hun... I'd totally will be the same!! This thread moves so quick hard to keep up lol! X


----------



## beckha

Onyx welcome and I'm very sorry for your loss. 

I hope your lining scan goes well. What day embryos are your frosties?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oynx

CLP


----------



## onyx forever

Thank you Cortneywills and cutelittlepumpkins.

I have 5  day 5 blastocysts and 1 day 6


----------



## beckha

We may end up having transfer around the same time then! x


----------



## Cortneywils

onyx forever said:


> Thank you Cortneywills and cutelittlepumpkins.
> 
> I have 5 day 5 blastocysts and 1 day 6


Onyx, I too have 6 embies all 5 day blasts with 2 starting to hatch x


----------



## snezienka013

Beckha- great news. I hope I will not be too far behind you. 
GoldenGoose- great you can now sort out ur journey plans. Hopefully Friday will show how ur lining has improved
AJK- huge congratulations. Our first BFP. Woohoo. Did u call clinic? What is a next step for u?
Waffle- glad progesterone going ok. Not long for ET 
Annaleah- welcome. How did it go today?
Jojonz- congratulations on being PUPO
Chocolate- good luck for ET tomorrow
Onyx- I am so sorry to read about your loss. Hopefully this will be ur lucky cycle. Good luck for scan
Cortney- how are u? Did u start the meds yet?


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez, in good ta- yep started norethisterone today.. All 3 taken- really hope AF doesn't take too long to come after! How are you? Not long til ET x


----------



## snezienka013

13th April Chocolate ET
              Onyx scan
14th April MadameG OTD
              Loubee scan
15th April Snezienka and Hayze scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
              Kimch OTD
              GoldenGoose scan
16-18th Cortney AF?
19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET
              Kimbers ET
              GoldenGoose ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD??
25th April CLP OTD


----------



## snezienka013

Cortney im good thank you. Have scan on Friday to check lining. Hope its all ok and I can confirm the ET as previously agreed as 22nd. The closer it gets the slower time passes. So how long do you need to be on meds before AF turns up? Did they give u any timeline?


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez, wow et not too long to wait..time def moves slower nearer transfer! Good luck for fri scans! I'm on it for 5 days finish last tablet Saturday eve and just got told AF will be a few days after! ET is week commencing 2nd may!!

Loubee, I haven't been on progynova so can't help you there Hun! Hope your scan goes well!


----------



## beckha

Loubee I've had lots of creamy CM since I've been on estrogen but mine are patches. I need an ET buddy. Only me on the 20th at the moment!  

Sanex I agree, closer it gets longer the days get! I need a fast forward button.


----------



## Chilton12

Overview of us is looking good ladies  

Can't believe that we are all nearly at ET stage. Bekha, my ET could be 20th. Don't know for definite as i need my lh surge and my frosties are only 1 day embryos so potentially could have to wit up to 5 days if they get to blast stage. 

Im not on any meds at the mo but I'm getting lots of twinges and pains, hope its my ovulation and nothing else. Don't know what else it could be though! Clinic think its just ovulation pains, can't remember ever having these though but never really paid much attention to my ovulation like this before. Anyone else? x


----------



## snezienka013

Loubee im on day 9 progynova today and I had few headaches and in and off short pains but weaker than period pains. Bit back pain and few like odd feelings in tummy. And yes lots of discharge almost like before ovulation. So I think that is normal.


----------



## Annaleah

Wow this thread moves fast. Not sure I will keep up!!

Loubee -lots of discharge here on progynova and patches.  Every time! Good luck for your scan.  

Welcome Onyx. Sorry to read about your son, it's heartbreaking.  Hope all goes well for your scan. 

Tried on and off this eve to read through and do personals but it ain't happening.  Good luck to all those having scans and a hefty sprinkling of baby dust to all those who are PUPO.  Congrats again to AJK  😊😊

I had et this afternoon. One blast on board.  Lining hasn't been great for this and previous two cycles but I'm hopeful.  My OTD is 22nd if I have hcg bloods or 24th if I do hpt. 

Annaleah


----------



## Chilton12

Think I have cystitis  . Does anyone know if it will effect my transfer?  really worried ;-( x


----------



## snezienka013

AJK great news. Hope bloods are ok and you get a result quickly. Lets us know what ur beta is once get a result. And you have a scan booked as well. How exciting.

Chilton- why do u think so? Do u have any symptoms? I know ladies who get UTI once pregnant and had to have antibiotics. But it depends. If u concerned go and see your GP hun


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi Onyx, welcome. So sorry to hear about your son, you obviously have amazing strength so this FET will not phase you... Wishing you lots of success.


Loubee, I had the progy discharge. Just another pleasant feature to contend with!


Chilton, I am not a medic but am sure cystitis won't make any difference.... We have to remember, in the 'real world' people fall pg all the time, in all sorts of conditions, with all sorts of infections / illnesses. It is just that we are all so hyper aware...


So, the clinic successfully defrosted two 3 dayers yesterday, one is dividing 'beautifully' with a 6 dayer hopefully coming out tomorrow... Fingers crossed someone will be ready to snuggle down into my lardy tummy by Friday....


----------



## Chilton12

Thats great news Belgium Chocolate! 

Yeah, I've got pains and I constantly feel like I need a wee, which is starting to hurt a bit too. I've had twinges and pains for a couple of days but thought it was just ovulation ;-(. Scared to call the clinic, but like you said,women get pg all the time with uti's x


----------



## Annaleah

Chilton - I'd call the clinic in the morning or see gp. Clinic may advise treating it. I've had cystitis three times and it's horrible.  I always found the over the counter sachets treated it quickly. I felt a big improvement within 12 hours. Drink lots (I was told cranberry and Evian), rest, rest, rest and keep area warm (not warm post et though). If it were me, I would nip it in the bud and treat asap and before et if you have time. 

Waffle - fingers crossed for transfer on Friday.  

I'm awake with a bloody cough. Poor embryo getting bounced about. I swear whenever I cough my cervix vibrates  ......The tricks my mind plays in the wee hours  
Xx


----------



## beckha

Annaleah congrats on being pupo.

BCW good news about your embryos!


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies can I join ? I'm doing natural fet and have my transfer on Friday!!! 
Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## beckha

Hello Welshsweetie. Welcome! Transfer isn't far away at all for you!

I did my penultimate burselin jab this morning! Yay. One to go!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Welshsweetie 

CLP


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks for the warm welcome !! I'm not feeling very positive , I really can't see it working. I think  feel like this as Its completely natural so it's down to my body so why would it work now . Also I normally have 28 dsy cycles, but ovulated late this month but if my cycle is 28 days af should arrive on Wednesday . Transfer is on Friday will af still be due on Wednesday ? Feels like there isn't enough days for it to work xx


----------



## MadameG

Welshsweetie if you have a normal 14 day luteal phase your AF will be due 14 days after ov. So if that was late, AF should be too. Does your clinic know which day you ovulated? They should have done the maths for you  xxxxx


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Just thought I would pop on to let you know how yesterday went.

Had a scan with the doctor, said my lining was at 9.8mm.  Called back later to confirm transfer process.  Am back next Wednesday at 12 for transfer and to start to take the pesseries (think I've spelt that wrong!) from Friday.

Had my 2nd acupuncture session yesterday.

x


----------



## lmkg2011

beckha said:


> Loubee I've had lots of creamy CM since I've been on estrogen but mine are patches. I need an ET buddy. Only me on the 20th at the moment!
> 
> Sanex I agree, closer it gets longer the days get! I need a fast forward button.


I can be your ET buddy Beckha amd getting ET on 20th!


----------



## beckha

Lmkg - great news! Happy to have you as a buddy! Our linings are just 0.2mm apart. Haha. I also start prog on friday. My transfer is booked for 1.20pm on Wednesday.


----------



## lmkg2011

beckha said:


> Lmkg - great news! Happy to have you as a buddy! Our linings are just 0.2mm apart. Haha. I also start prog on friday. My transfer is booked for 1.20pm on Wednesday.


Mines booked for 12 noon on 20th. Then I have acupuncture at 2.15pm.

My test day will be 29th (they think)

3rd time lucky.

Xx


----------



## beckha

I'm going to test at 7dpt I think so the following Wednesday.


----------



## onyx forever

Hi everyone. Thanks for your warm welcome. I had my lining scan today and I'm measuring 10.8 . It's apparently triple lined whatever that means.

I'm really pleased. ET is scheduled for Monday the 19th. My clinic CRGH tell us to test 16 days after 5 day transfer but I will be testing early on 30th April.

I'm now praying that the embryos survive thawing. I think we've decided to put back 2 if we get the option.


----------



## Annaleah

Good news Onyx forever, lining sounds great. My clinic have always said hcg blood test can be done 10 days post 5 day transfer or wait till 12 days if doing home pregnancy test.  Wishing you well for transfer.

Welcome Welshsweetie - good luck for your transfer. The month I had natural fet I ovulated on day 11 whereas my previous cycle was 36 days. They always count transfer from ovulation irrespective of your usual cycle length as I think that is the best indicator of when your lining and hormone levels will be best synchronised with age of the embryo. The process is fraught with worry and what if's though. Hugs.  

Lmkg - good luck for transfer on Friday.  How have you found the acupuncture?
x


----------



## Chilton12

Hey everyone, lovely to hear that everyone's treatment is moving forward ;-).

I went to my gp and I'm now on antibotiocs with a water infection ;-(. Clinic have said it won't affect my transfer thankfully x


----------



## Cortneywils

Chilton, that's fab hun...what a relief  

Onyx, that's brilliant....triple lining is good for implantation...good luck for monday hun!  

Lmkg, good luck for Friday hun  

Beckha, good luck for et hun  

Welshsweetie, welcome hun....good luck for et, af should come same time as your luteal phase is normally as it never changes so if af always comes 14 days after ovulation then af should stI'll comes 14 days after....hope that makes sense.

Annaleah, how you feeling?

Waffle, that's brilliant hun...pupo no time  

Snez, CLP, Hayze and loubee, how are you all?

Sorry if I've missed anything I can't go far back...been swimming and lunch with friend today which is nice


----------



## Annaleah

Driving myself mad with a hacking cough and the thoughts that constant coughing plus thinnish lining is no good recipe for implantation. 😱😷

Chilton - good news uti is being treated. Should start to clear before et. Last thing you want after et is to be uncomfortable and worrying


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG- good luck hun tomorrow fx xxx
Loubee- good luck for scan
AJK- did u get ur blood results?
Chocolate- congrats on being PUPO, hope transfer went well
Onyx- thats great news. Great lining
Chilton- good u went to see GP now just relax and prepare for ET
Annaleah- congrats on being PUPO. Sorry you worried with lining and bad cough. Ginger tea is quite good for cough
Waffle- great news on embys. Any more updates?
Welshsweetie- welcome and good luck on Friday
Lmkg- glad scan went well. And ET next week, how exciting.
Cortney- how are you? Im good, had a bit painful injection, funny after doing them for over 4 weeks and only 4 more to go I thought I could get away with it but apparently not. How are u?
CLP- how is 2ww going?
Sorry if I forgot anyone


----------



## Chocolate1979

I'm official PUPO. Transfer today all went good. Defrosted fine still 4BB. Went and chilled out for a bit in Regent park and then had ice cream!  home now with my feet up while OH puts My son to bed. . 

Hope everyone else is going good. Official test date is 25th April! Staying positive!


----------



## snezienka013

14th April MadameG OTD
              Loubee scan
15th April Snezienka and Hayze scan
              EssexGirl scan
              Waffle ET
              Kimch OTD
              GoldenGoose scan
              Welshsweetie ET
16-18th Cortney AF?
18th April Onyx ET
19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET
              Kimbers ET
              GoldenGoose ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
              Lmkg ET
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
25th April CLP OTD
              Chocolate OTD


----------



## beckha

To add to the illness I've got the flu. I've had a cold since I started DR. I thought it had started going but now I feel awful. My neck is killing me and my nose won't stop running and my eyes are burning!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate, I was just thinking about you!?



    

CLP


----------



## beckha

Congrats on being pupo chocolate!


----------



## Cortneywils

Chocolate, yay!!! On pupo... Congrats Hun!! Keep resting!!

Beckha, oh no Hun... Keep warm and keep your fluids up!! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on on being pupo Chocolate 

Beckha -  what a pain in the @r$e!  Hope you feel better soon and before et. There's a lot of nasties about much later than usual this year.  We've had a run of colds for nearly 6 weeks with a vomiting big thrown in for good measure.  It's miserable. Hope you're able to take lots of restx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thank everyone for your positive words . I've been feeling really anxious all day . not looking forward to going through all the emotions again . I have Friday off work for transfer and the weekend but back in work then on the Monday . Should I rest Friday Saturday Sunday ? I'm not the best at relaxing I always like to be doing something . Also a bit worried about going back to work im on my feet all day . Starting to worry about the dos and donts . Has anyone got any advise for me xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hugs Beckha, I hope you feel better soon x

Hugs Welshsweetie, positive vibes your way! I know it's easier said than done. I'm super excited but also extremely anxious. We can only try     X

How's our pupo ladies feeling? X


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Congrats Chocolate on being pupo! Hope some serious snuggling going on!!


So the clinic today said the 6 cell didn't survive the thaw. Of the two that came out on Monday one had got to 8 cell, the other stopped dividing. Everything crossed that it keeps going and makes 16 tomorrow. I then have a blast to come out Friday morning too. All highly stressful....    


Welsh, just try to be as normal as possible is my plan... Have done a bit of 'Google medical' research and the stats seem to suggest no crazy activity but don't take to your bed either... They need the blood flowing freely round your body...


Big hugs all round,


Night night,


Waffle


----------



## EssexGirl44

AJK - amazing to hear your BFP news. You must be thrilled! 

Chilton - make sure you have loads and loads of water! That'll hopefully flush anything out of your system. You could also try bicarbonate of soda in water - a natural remedy for cystitis if it also hurts when you go. But hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon. 

Loubee - I'd been OK until a few days ago when I started to get same symptoms as you - pains almost like I'm going to come on my period! I also had to take azithromycin on Tuesday, an antibiotic, has anyone had that? It's left me with a really bad stomach and wanting to vomit! Apparently it's something the clinic like you to take to get rid of all the bacteria before ET. It was horrible!

Welsh - I've been told to rest on day one and then go on gentle walks. No swimming or vigorous exercise such as gym workout or heavy lifting. 

Waffle - I hope the blast goes OK.

Beckha - you poor thing. I hope you get better soon. Plenty of fluids and rest. 

Chocolate - all the best for the 2ww. How you feeling? 

Onyx - I'm at CRGH too. How have you found it?

I have my scan on Saturday and, if all is OK,  will have to start the bum injections and pessaries (glam!) and get a confirmation date for ET, prob towards the end of next week.


----------



## onyx forever

Congrats on being pupo chocolate, fingers crossed.

Chilton,loads of fluids should help.

Waffle, I'm hoping its good news for you tomorrow.

Essex,hi good luck with your scan on Saturday, I like CRGH, Dr Ozturk is extremely nice, I'm being paranoid but I think there's something in my file about what happened to me because I've never had to wait for an appointment, I'm always seen within 5 minutes. I remember first time, spending most of the time waiting. Lol.

The dilemma at the moment is whether to transfer one or two embryos. I'm leaning towards two.

I started the injections tonight, I got lumps last time so I will be buying heat pads to put on the spot.


----------



## Cortneywils

Good morning ladies, just a quick one before heading to work!

Loubee, good luck for your scan Hun!!

Madameg, hope you're ok Hun... I really pray that you get an amazing bfp.

Onxy, I would of liked 2 transferred but clinic advised against it as all my embies were of top quality and being young I was at high risk of multiples.

Essexgirl, hope Saturday's scan goes well Hun!

Waffle, sorry the other embie didn't make it but great you still have a blast thawing fri and the other one going on strong!! Pupo for you soon!!

Welshsweetie, I'm planning to have the 2ww of work as my job invovles heavy lifting, on my feet all the time and dealing with patients with mrsa and shingles etc! Light exercises are fine like walking as you need to get blood flowing to your uterus!! I'm planning 30mins walk a day!! 

Beckha, hope you're feeling better today!!

Have a great day ladies xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hey ladies, hope you're all okay! 

Just a quick question, I'm on a natural cycle. I had my lining scan Monday, which went great. Lining above and follicle 15.4. I was given my ovulation kit and told to call if I get a positive surge, to take my trigger hcg injection. If not I'd have a scan Friday to check and then I'd have my hcg trigger injection, however,  I'm not so worried that it won't go ahead or something is wrong with my ovulation or I might have missed it. I'm on cd 13 so I know I might ovulate real soon. Has anyone else had this? x


----------



## beckha

Annaleah - unfortunately I can't take it easy. I'm watching my froends two boys today for her them Friday and Saturday I have work but at least it should make we'd come round quicker. 

Welshsweetie - my husband has booked teamster day and the following day off so I don't have to lift our daughter for a few days. Friday I'm at work and told them I can't lift but i will be doing some walking ect. 

BCW - I know exactly how you feel as our transfer was cancelled at only 3dt because of hydrosalpinx fluid in my uterus. We only had 2 embryos at that point, one good and one poor. On day 5 the poor one had perished and the good one was only a morula, not yet a blast. I cried and cried and cried! Thabkfully on day 6 it was a perfect blast and froze.


----------



## beckha

Chilton12 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you're all okay!
> 
> Just a quick question, I'm on a natural cycle. I had my lining scan Monday, which went great. Lining above and follicle 15.4. I was given my ovulation kit and told to call if I get a positive surge, to take my trigger hcg injection. If not I'd have a scan Friday to check and then I'd have my hcg trigger injection, however, I'm not so worried that it won't go ahead or something is wrong with my ovulation or I might have missed it. I'm on cd 13 so I know I might ovulate real soon. Has anyone else had this? x


Have you been doing your tests? I think they may make you wait till next cycle if you've missed ovulation? Or maybe switch to medicated at cd21.


----------



## Chilton12

Oh no. Hope not! I have been doing them every morning like they've asked. I'm on cd 14 today so hoping I'm just a little late ovulating. They said at the clinic Monday that if no ovulation by Fri, I'd have a scan and them they'd ask me to take the trigger injection still, so I'm hoping that means it'll still go ahead. I've only been doing ovulation stocks for 4 days x


----------



## Chilton12

I've we called the clinic and they've said it's very unlikely I have missed ovulation and I could ovulate up to day 17/18 but they've said they'll scan me to be certain at 12 and put my mind at rest. They're so good! Hopefully I'll have trigger injection today or tomorrow and embryos taken out ready. 

This time is so much more stressful then last time ;-(. I think it's because I know too much and I was nieve last time! Xx


----------



## beckha

Good that they're scanning you. I don't ovulate till day 16 or 17 usually. 

x


----------



## Kimbers101

Morning! Sorry I haven't posted on a while. Will catch up properly later.

AJK - amazing news. Congrats.

I had my scan on Monday and we are ready. Embies were taken out yesterday so just waiting for the dreaded phone call this morning to see if they have survived and if so when ET will be.  I feel absolute lying sick!! Waiting is the worst bit. Xx


----------



## Kimbers101

Bloody predicted text!! Meant to say 'absolutely' not absolute lying! ! Lol


----------



## beckha

Kimbers I'm dreading the thaw. My clinic don't let us speak to the embryologist until we are at the clinic on the day. It's a 3 hour drive!!


----------



## Kimbers101

Blimey Beckha, that's harsh. At my clinic, the embryologist rings the day before the thaw to make sure we want to proceed and runs through the plan. They ring again the day after the thaw, between 9-10am to advise of survival, grading and transfer time. Only 28 mins until 9am. ..!! Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Kimbers - fingers crossed your embryos survive x

Louver - Hope your day goes okay 👌 .

Beckha - Hope you are feeling better. I'm hoping I do too. I've never done ovulation kits before, Other than when I did fet 8 years ago, but I can't remember when I got the positivite. I know it was later than expected. Just glad they're scanning me to check. I'm such a stress head ;-( x

How ate all the pupo ladies feeling?  x


----------



## beckha

Kimbers101 said:


> Blimey Beckha, that's harsh. At my clinic, the embryologist rings the day before the thaw to make sure we want to proceed and runs through the plan. They ring again the day after the thaw, between 9-10am to advise of survival, grading and transfer time. Only 28 mins until 9am. ..!! Xx


Sadly there not much of a plan for us as we only have to one embryo. So we drive, they thaw, we get there and hopefully it's doing fine and transfer goes ahead! If not I'm not lying I'll be devastated if we don't get to transfer. But I do have a back up plan ready for next cycle, forms filled in for a new clinic ect, I won't be returning to Hammersmith. Hopefully we won't need it though!


----------



## Chilton12

Just got back from my scan, which I'm happy to say looks great. Lining 12.5 and follicle 16.4 so ovulation not far hopefully and then my et ;-).

Hope everyone else is okay! Xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> Just got back from my scan, which I'm happy to say looks great. Lining 12.5 and follicle 16.4 so ovulation not far hopefully and then my et ;-).
> 
> Hope everyone else is okay! Xx


Yay  

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks CLP. How are you feeling? Loving the dancing banana ;-) x


----------



## beckha

Fantastic news chilton!!


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha . Just got to wait for surge noe, which last time (8 years ago) was day 17. How are you feeling? x


----------



## beckha

I'm ok. Looking forward to starting progesterone tomorrow. Means it's actually happening! Haha.


----------



## Chilton12

Exciting ;-) - wahoo x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Absolutely knackered and bloated is how I am feeling Chilton, But   that is a good sign and not just the progesterone!? Or my head!

Loobe, I have no idea if that sounds normal, but 4mg 3x a day seems loads, so   that it will work out! 

Beckha glad your getting closer!

CLP


----------



## beckha

loubee88 said:


> Well back from scan and feeling a little worried. Doc says all fine but lining only at 7.2 after 9 days. I've got to increase progynova to 4mg 3 times a day now but I am still scheduled for ET ndct week and they won't scab again. Nurse will call tomorrow afternoon to say whether tues or weds. Doc seeks to think lining will keep going and will be well over what they need by then.
> 
> Does this all sounds normal? Should I be worried it's not at 8 yet?
> Clinic think as I am a day behind as af was late that this is fine.
> 
> Need some reassurance as would be gutted to come this far and then this time it's down to lining!
> 
> Thanks all xx


You're only 0.8 off which is nothing if you think it's read in mm! I hear measurements can't change between the person doing the measuring and the machine. I would be much more worried if it were under 7! Try not to panic too much you've still a while till transfer! xx


----------



## Chilton12

I agree with Beckha Louver, 0.8 isn't much at all and they wouldn't risk transfer if they weren't sure. Try and keep positive. I know is easier said than done x


----------



## Chilton12

Glad you're feeling okay CLP. Do you feel similar to theast transfers? x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow a lots been  happening here....hope I don't miss anyone.

Loubee, like the other ladies have said you're not that far off 8mm...your new dose will help your lining build up in time for et....not far now hun!

CLP, plenty of rest now hun!

Chilton, that's fantastic news...yippee! pupo soon.

Kimbers, update? Embies ok?

Beckha, how u feeling?


Sorry just a quick catch up....nearly falling asleep lol! Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton- great news. Now just wait for positive OPK
Loubee- i am sure they would not go ahead if they were worried. Good luck for phone call
MadameG - i hope u ok hun
Hayze- good luck tomorrow
Waffle- any more news on your little embryos?
Kimbers- great news not long for ET
WelshSweetie- good luck tomorrow hope all goes well
GoldenGoose- hope the scan goes well and lining is as it should be
Kimch- good luck for OTD tomorrow hun
Cortney- any sign of AF yet?
Beckha- how are you feeling?


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi snez, so sorry to miss you off my post...I'm always forgetting someone....how have you been? I stop norethisterone on Saturday so will expect it any day from then.


----------



## beckha

Cortney & snez - I'm feeling much better thanks. My cold seems to have not turned into flu even after how rubbish I felt last night. Just feel tired. I'm wondering if it's the meds now. Early night again for me as up early for work. Just going to make a lazy dinner of pasta, again. I'm trying to fill my week up so it goes faster, Friday & sat I have work. Sunday I may hit the gym and finish working on our garden, Monday I'm watching my friends boys so that'll go fast, Tuesday is the day of nothing maybe a rest before transfer. My friend who is watching my daughter has offered to have her the full day so we can do brunch together in the morning and then go to transfer. Some couple time I guess which is nice of her.


----------



## Chocolate1979

I'm feeling really tired today and little crampy feeling in tummy. No idea if had this before transfer, could also just be the fact someone has been poking around in there? Lol

Feeling a bit emotional! Have had a relaxing day ,lots of rest feel like I need more. Tomorrow I'm working from home so hopefully can continue to rest up! Going to be a bit hectic this weekend so not sure how that's going to work. Will just have to go with he flow  

Hope everyone is getting on ok! Struggling to keep up on my phone x


----------



## Annaleah

Chilton - great news on the scan. Getting closer 😊

Loubee -as others have said lining sounds okay and still has a few days growing yet. Clinic would have said something if they were concerned.  

Beckha - good to hear you're feeling a bit better and the cold hasn't progressed. Lovely that your friend can watch your daughter for the day so you can relax before and after transfer. I have to keep reminding mine not to jump on my tummy 😱

Courtney - hope af shows up quickly so you can get planning. I think mine showed up within a couple of days of stopping the norethisterone.

CLP - hoping the bloated knackered pumpkin is a good sign! 

Chocolate - hope it's a good sign.  I'm feelings similar two days post 5dt. I'm hoping it's snuggling in. Glad you've managed to rest. 

Good luck to anyone having ET tomorrow. 

I'm feeling okay, nervous and a bit twingy ....I'm sure the last of those is psychological too or progesterone related.  Had a lovely relaxing morning pottering around the Wembley outlet shops with my mum and daughter....came home and all jumped into bed 😊 Enjoying my little rest and glad I took the day off.  And thankfully my cough is almost gone so fewer earthquakes for my little embie to contend with. 
xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> Glad you're feeling okay CLP. Do you feel similar to theast transfers? x


Yes and No, with the girls I literally woke up 1dp3dt, and told DW I'm pregnant, was knackered and by 3dp I was already puking! 

With the boys I had cramps and AF pains so bad I insisted on testing about 3 or 4 days before OTD because I was convinced in was BFN and AF was on the way and I wanted to drowned my sorrows in a bottle of wine! I was gobsmacked when it was BFP! 



Cortneywils said:


> CLP, plenty of rest now hun!


I did the school run this morning, walked 5 minutes to pets at home and brought the hamster a new cage (it's got so big it's almost a Guinea pig) and then had to get a taxi back because I was so tired, did a quick hamster house move had brunch and then spent, 3 hrs asleep on the sofa "watching master chef" woke up to my cyclogest alarm, and after that did the school run again! I seriously am going to struggle back at work next week!



Annaleah said:


> CLP - hoping the bloated knackered pumpkin is a good sign!
> 
> I'm feeling okay, nervous and a bit twingy ....I'm sure the last of those is psychological too or progesterone related. Had a lovely relaxing morning pottering around the Wembley outlet shops with my mum and daughter....came home and all jumped into bed &#128522; Enjoying my little rest and glad I took the day off. And thankfully my cough is almost gone so fewer earthquakes for my little embie to contend with.
> xx


So do I 

Glad you are feeling a bit better! 

CLP


----------



## MadameG

Hi all, I am so totally lost as I haven't been following very much the last few days, but thought I would give an update on my otd. Yesterday, everything was negative. Today I had some impossibly faint barely there lines and then a darker clearer but very very faint line with smu. A bit in limbo as it is very late to show up now (13dpt), so I can only hope it's a slow coach and gets darker over the weekend. So still in limbo land really! Time will tell....

Hope everything is going well for everyone - to the lady with the 7.2 lining I wouldn't worry as it will thicken plenty more before transfer and I have seen take home babies with linings of 6mm xxxxxx


----------



## Annaleah

Madame G -sending lots of luck that hcg keeps rising and the next few days brings a stronger positive.   

I do hope so ^^^ with linings...mine was 6 (consultant being generous with measurements) despite progynova, patches, viagra and neupogen.  I'm hoping for magic
Xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I am keeping everything crossed for you MadameG & Annaleah! 

Chocolate it will be interesting to see which of use breaks first and pees on a stick!! LOL  


CLP


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies, can't keep up this thread moves so quick. Just finished my last day in work for a week. Got another scan tomorrow then should hopefully get a solid day for ET. Lounge mine was only 7mm at day 11 so I wouldn't worry hun think it's pretty normal x


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Everything crossed for you madame G!    


Don't worry about your lining loubee, plenty of time for it to thicken up....


Well, we got one news today about our embie as they 'didn't want to disturb it' so hopefully it is still doing its thing and either it or the blast coming out tomorrow will be joining me... ET booked for 3.15 tomorrow. Absolutely killer of a day at work today so looking forward to an easier one (although nail biting !) tomorrow...


Hope everyone else okay and that you withers are hanging on in there xx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

No news, not one news!!!


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

And waiters, waiters hanging in there!


----------



## snezienka013

15th April Snezienka and Hayze scan
              Waffle ET
              Kimch OTD
              GoldenGoose scan
              Welshsweetie ET
16th April EssexGirl Scan
16-18th Cortney AF?
18th April Onyx ET
19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET?
              Kimbers ET
              GoldenGoose ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
              Lmkg ET
              Loubee ET?
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET?
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
25th April CLP OTD
              Chocolate OTD


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG hope the test jerps getting darker over a weekend and u get nice dark BFP on Monday. Fx for u


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Belgian      for ET tomorrow Hun!


My only news is I am going    I have a total of six pg tests in the cupboard (4 different brands) and am tempted to start testing in the very near future!!


Welshsweetie      for ET tomorrow for you too Hun!! 


Kimch     for OTD for tomorrow 


And golden goose     for your scan!! 


 


Too everyone else 


CLP


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

CLP        


Welshsweetie, will be thinking of you today!


Nice case of insomnia for me....!!!!


----------



## beckha

BCW just coming on to write the exact same thing. Insomnia is back. Ergh. I dreamt I got BFP last night. Hope it comes true!


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies thank you and good luck today if you have ET too, sorry I find it difficult to keep up with where everyone is on here it's so busy lol.

Been up since five can't sleep feeling really anxious. I was so. Excited for et on my fresh cycle I feel so different this time. 

Nervous about the thaw , they are going to ring me this morning to tell me how the thaw went and if all well they will give me a time to go to the clinic . Doctor said it should be around 11 if all goes well . Xx


----------



## beckha

Good luck for the thaw and ET sweetie. Hope everything goes well. Let us know when you know!


----------



## Hayze

Snez and golden, good luck with the scan xx

Waffle and Welsh, all the best for et xx

MadameG, fingers crossed that line gets darker xx

Kimch, fingers crossed hon xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks beckha . Time is going so slowly this morning . I'm stressing about silly things lol. Trying to think what the best thing to do today after et. Should I go straight home and rest. Should I go out for lunch ? Or do some retail therapy to take my mind off things lol. Stupid things to worry about I know xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

What time is your transfer waffle? Will be thinking of you crossing everything I can xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Good luck everyone with ET today!! 

Also good luck for those who have scans today!!

Soz just a quickie find a hidy hole at work to message you ladies


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Snez & Hayze for your scans today!! 

Sorry I missed you guys out last night! 

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Belgian    for ET tomorrow Hun!
> 
> My only news is I am going   I have a total of six pg tests in the cupboard (4 different brands) and am tempted to start testing in the very near future!!
> 
> Welshsweetie    for ET tomorrow for you too Hun!!
> 
> Kimch   for OTD for tomorrow
> 
> And golden goose   for your scan!!
> 
> 
> 
> Too everyone else
> 
> CLP


I don't have any preg tests yet to stop the urge to test lol otherwise I would be peeing on a stick left right and centre. Especially as since transfer I seem to be weeing loads. Do not remember this from last time?


----------



## snezienka013

Just quick update as on my way to work from clinic. Lining was ok 7.4mm. ET confirmed next Friday at 3pm. My last injection is sunday and I start progesteron sunday as well. Hope everyone else is getting on ok as well xxx


----------



## beckha

Great new snez!


----------



## Cortneywils

That's wonderful Snez... Roll on ET Hun


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snezienka013 said:


> Just quick update as on my way to work from clinic. Lining was ok 7.4mm. ET confirmed next Friday at 3pm. My last injection is sunday and I start progesteron sunday as well. Hope everyone else is getting on ok as well xxx


Yay   

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hey ladies, great to see loads of progress 😀. 

I've just ha a call from the clinic to confirm my et. I have to take hcg injection tomorrow and then my 3 1 day frosties are being taken out Sunday. I'm not going to know until Monday after 10 if they are okay 😟. I'm going to be a mess Sunday!!! Then hopefully they'll leave them until day 5. My transfer is Thursday at 2, however, if only 1 or 2 survive, they will transfer on day 3, which is Tuesday. I'm so excited and so so nervous! 

Good luck to all the ladies wig scans and et today. Look forward to hearing how everyone is getting on x


----------



## Kimbers101

Blinking heck this tread moves fast! ! I will have to spend some time to read all that I have missed. 

MadamG - I have everything crossed for you. Xxx

I had my transfer yesterday. Two embies are hopefully getting snuggle. OTD is the 27th.

Xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

I'm pupo!! 

ET went well. Fingers crossed for the next two weeks . Hope everyone's transfers and scans went well today xx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Am pupo!

One blast (sadly only a grade C, but......) on board.

The other blast didn't make the thaw...

Home to rest now xxxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Wow busy past few days with ETs! Well done everyone. Fingers crossed for you all.


----------



## Cortneywils

Waffles, yay on pupo...don't worry about grading hun, sorry the other one didn't make it! Hope the next 2 weeks fly by.  

Kimbers, good luck and congrats on being pupo  

Loubee, I'm not sure how much lining grows but when I was being monitored my lining went from 4mm to 7.6mm in 4 days without any meds so you have plenty of time, don't worry pessaries won't stop lining building up....good luck hun 

Welsh, congrats hun...hope the next 2 weeks goes quick!  

Chilton, good luck hun hope the embies thaw well hun   

I can't believe how far behind I am lol! 4 more tablets to go....yippee!!


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi guys, had my second scan today and my lining is now 9.4mm (Loubee it's increased from 7mm to 9.4mm since Sunday if that helps with no increase in meds) ET confirmed for Wednesday soooo excited I can't tell you. Just have to pack now for flight Sunday then I have a couple of days to chill in Prague before transfer and then flight home Thursday. Well done to all those that have become PUPO over the last few days. Baby dust to all


----------



## beckha

Hey guys. Congrats to all those who are pupo! 

I'm feeling so awful. I've been feeling nauseous all day and had the runs (sorry tmi) totally off my food which isn't like me and I'll ive managed is rich tea biscuits. Then this afternoon I've come on with terrible neck/shoulder and backache. I don't know if it's the cyclogest or just a virus? Cyclogest never made me like this last time. Joint pain is listed in side effects though? 

Also you'll laugh I had a major panic as the beetroot juice had turned my no 1 & no 2s red I thought I was bleeding! Such an idiot.


----------



## Hayze

Beckha, sorry you're feeling like that.  I've been having joint pain (hips mostly) since starting on the progynova and patches. Hope the nausea goes soon. xx

Congrats Golden.  Little mini holiday in there too.  Lovely. 

Waffles, kimbers and Welsh, congratulations on being PUPO.  Now lots of rest xx

Snezienka, congrats. Even though we've got transfer on the same day isn't it strange how our medication differs.  I don't stop the injections until Wednesday and my pessaries start on Monday. 

Afm, lining is 11mm which is exactly the same as it was last time (even though it didn't end well). 1 week to go!  Strange to think that this time next week I'll be sitting here with my feet up talking to my tummy.


----------



## Annaleah

Wow...Three transfers today.  Congrats Waffle, Welsh and Kimbers. Sending lots of baby dust your way. Hope you're not driven too crazy by the 2ww 

Fingers crossed Loubee and Goldengoose, Hayze and snez for your transfers next week. 

Sorry to hear your feeling rubbish Beckha. Progynova makes me very headachy and nauseous. Cyclogest.....well I might as well be taking a suppository to get me moving.  It has quite an effect.  I hope your symptoms settle.  Glad you solved the mystery of red ones and twos 😉 what is beetroot good for?


----------



## snezienka013

16th April EssexGirl Scan
17-18th Cortney AF?
18th April Onyx ET
19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET -if 3 day emby
              Loubee ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
              Lmkg ET
              Goldengoose ET 
21 April Chilton ET - if 5 day blast
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
25th April CLP OTD
              Chocolate OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              Waffle OTD?
              Welshsweetie OTD?


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks for the overview Snez! 

Can't believe most the group have had their et'd already and the rest of us aren't far behind! If you have a blastocyst transfer hoe long do you wait until test? 10 days? As I'm on a natural cycle, would my period would still be due at normal time? x


----------



## snezienka013

CLP hope u doing ok and resisting those test so far. 
Beckha- sorry hun, hope u feel better soon
Welsh- congrats on being PUPO. When is ur OTD?
Waffle- sorry to hear the other one didnt make it. But one is all it takes. When is ur OTD?
Chilton- great news. I know how u feel. Fx they thaw nicely. Good luck with Hcg shot tomorrow
Kimbers- yaay PUPO. Congratulations. Hope 2ww flies by for u
Loubee- great u got date confirmed. Dnt worry, my lining was only 7.4 today. She said anything above 7 is good and she said not to forget it will keep growing until the ET
Cortney- hun dnt worry, u will see it will go faster than u think
GoldenGoose- great news. U can now relax before ET.
Hayze- great news. I know, so different. Even ur lining is much thicker i doubt my be this thick by ET. 
Annaleah- how are u feeling? Not long to go. 
Sorry if I missed anyone out.

We had a chat to embryologist today as well. We have 2 expanding 6 day blasts coming out of freezer on Friday morning. They said they would lets us know late morning how they doing. Given I will be at work I am already dreading the call. She didnt want to give me a grade. She said they are not top quality but good blasts and she said they would not freeze then if they were not. But it made me worried what if they not good enough to stick? Sorry for a moan.


----------



## Chilton12

Snez, my doctor confirmed how the grade of the embryo isn't always what counts. It depends on the chromosomes in the embryo. People with poor quality embryos can still result in a healthy pregnancy ;-). Don't worry, I know it's not that easy though xx


----------



## AJK13

Snezienka - sorry I haven't been on for a while.. My bloods were 350 which were good however they haven't doubled, only increased to 390 in the last 48hrs so expecting the worst. Broke down today at the clinic. I have to retest bloods Monday again but been advised that it doesn't look promising! How can you go from being so happy to so broken as that's how I'm feeling right now! 

Still trying to remain positive but not sure what to think!


----------



## Chilton12

So sorry  to hear that AJK. Praying for the best! Don't give up hope yet   x


----------



## Hayze

Snezienka, my clinic don't even tell you about the grades. As far as they're concerned if they're good enough to freeze then nothing else matters. 

AJK, sorry to hear your news. It's so hard  . It's not over yet though xx

Looks like next week is a really busy week for everyone.  I'm painting a door this weekend as I don't want to do it whilst pregnant and this might be my last chance for a while. Also dying the hair - similar reasons.  What's everyone else doing with their weekend? xx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

AJK so sorry     everything crossed its all okay


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

AJK- I will   for a good HCG on Monday for you!

Have been out tonight, so a bit behind, but thought I would share, my symptom for this evening!

Went out to see a great drag show at the local theatre, for my birthday, treated myself to a Coke at the end of the evening (had lemonade/juice before) finished it, had a wee, and nearly vomited, then left early because I felt blurgh, so on the 10 minute walk home DW was   at me puking Coke while saying to the embies, hey what sort of child of mine pukes Coke (I am usually a bit of a Coke junkie, but been really good for treatment) DW was finding this very amusing, saying well you went off tea last time!!! 

Oh well  , hopeful this is a good sign!

CLP


----------



## beckha

AJK so sorry. Will be thinking of you. 

Well I was in bed at 6pm last night, asleep by 8. I still feel rough. Now got a headache which I'm hoping doesn't turn into a migraine. Stomach still doesn't feel right. Hating my body right now.


----------



## snezienka013

Morning ladies,

First of all thank you for reassuring me with ur comments. I just need to believe in them and hope they thaw ok.
AJK - hun I am so sorry. I hope it will be all ok on Monday. Try to keep distracted so the weekend goes faster. Sending hugs.
Beckha- hope u feel better soon. I was shattered last night as well. Went to bed at 8.
CLP- lol. Funny how u can go off certsin foods. Fx is a good sign. 

Hi wveryone else. Hope u have lovely weekend. Today DH is away on fishing trip so all day for myself. Plan to watch sm TV, go shopping and then cook dinner for when he gets back. Tomorrow we want to go out for walk and afternoon tea so pretty busy.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Morning all

AJK - got my fingers crossed for you. Stay positive X

Madame G - My clinic has told me to test 16days PT, so fingers crossed for you. There's still time for the line to get stronger.

Golden goose - hope your enjoying your week off.

CLP - oh dear! Sounds like an eventful night. You feeling better today? happy birthday, btw!

Chilton - hope those antibiotics have kicked in by now. How you feeling? Fingers crossed the embies thaw OK.

Loubee - are you feeling any better? Have the side effects calmed down? I think you'll be OK re the lining. I'm taking 5 X 2mg a day (3 by mouth and 2 down there). I think if you take them down there, it's supposed to help build it faster, but check with your clinic. The clinic wouldn't have you booked in if they weren't confident it would work. Not long now until ET! I think you'll be a few days ahead of me. 

Beckha - how have you been finding the progesterone? 

Limbers/Welsh/Belgian - how you getting on with the 2ww?

Beckha - you poor thing. It's not easy for the body to cope with all these medicines and everything! I've been getting the same symptoms too. Not long left, just try to take it a day at a time. I've found the nausea is often helped by eating something little and dry every time I get it, like a cracker.  

soery if I've missed anyone, hard catching up as I'm on the phone. 

ive  got my scan later this morn. Hopefully I'll be ready to move on with the treatment!


----------



## beckha

Essex girl I've been living off rich tea biscuits. I'm back in work today and just had to take my migraine meds. They are fine now but not in the 2WW. Hopefully last tablet for a good year?! Hope your scan goes well. Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Chilton12

Snez, I know you exactky how u feel about embryos and them thawing. I'm feeling so anxious! They've agreed to call me tomorrow to let me know how they thaw. 

Beckha,  hope you're feeling better!

Essexgirl, my infection seems to be going so all looking good for transfer next week. How are you? Thanks for asking ;-).

CLP, happy belated birthday 🎂.  Those signs look very promising! How are you feeling today? When are you testing? 

Hope eveyone is feeling okay! Have a lovely weekend xx


----------



## LILLYS778

Hi all, I'm a bit late to the party but can i join, 2ww is killer


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Snez, you are doing exactly the right thing, just believe in the thaw process. They were good quality (which is why they were frozen) and they will make it... As my consultant said when I told him I was concerned about the grade of the embie "And can you change it? So what is the use of worrying?" (!)

How you feeling Welsh?

Hope you all okay everyone else and having lovely relaxing weekend (hah!)


----------



## beckha

Snez I agree with others. They've got to be good embryos to freeze! You'll be grand!

Thanks girls feeling a bit better. work is busy. Roll on 4pm!


----------



## EssexGirl44

I had my scan - lining was good, above 9mm. Start the progesterone tomorrow and ET hopefully fri!


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi everyone ! Finding it difficult to keep up with where everyone is as I don't come on here very often . But hope everyone is doing well . 

I feeling good so far. Feel much more positive after transfer yesterday as embryo was top grade and already beginning to hatch . Was quite emotional and have scan photos to show where embie is inside me 😍. Took it easy yesterday after transfer chilled out watching DVDs . Been out walking dog down the beach this morning and now home to relax again .


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Beckha- glad you feeling better!!

Snez-    I agree with the others, they must have been good to be frozen!! 

Essexgirl- Role on Friday 

Welshsweetie- PUPO      

AFM feeling better this morning, thanks for all the good wishes and birthday wishes (just realised my signature already says I am 39!! Doh) will probably POAS in the very near future, maybe before the end of the weekend??! Last night was both    And reassuring!!   

 &   to everyone I have missed! 


CLP


----------



## beckha

Great news essex girl! 

Sounds lovely sweetie. I loved out last ET. It was magical!


----------



## Chilton12

I'm such an emotional mess worrying about my embryos thawing! ;-(. I can't wait to just know now! Xxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Beckha- glad you feeling better!!
> 
> Snez-   I agree with the others, they must have been good to be frozen!!
> 
> Essexgirl- Role on Friday
> 
> Welshsweetie- PUPO
> 
> AFM feeling better this morning, thanks for all the good wishes and birthday wishes (just realised my signature already says I am 39!! Doh) will probably POAS in the very near future, maybe before the end of the weekend??! Last night was both   And reassuring!!
> 
> &  to everyone I have missed!
> 
> CLP


I'm driving myself mad with the symptom spotting. You are doing a natural cycle right? I really see the benefits of that now. Ive been suffering really bad with headaches from the progynova and dodgy tummy from the cyclogest but what i think is new since transfer peeing quite alot, had lots of twinges in tummy and my partner keeps saying im moody! lol plus today ive got really sore lower back pain. I'm 3 days past today...I want to test but know its way too soon. I only put one in so no chance of twins bumping up the reading! Cant wait for you to test, your sickness sounds promising!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> I'm driving myself mad with the symptom spotting. You are doing a natural cycle right? I really see the benefits of that now. Ive been suffering really bad with headaches from the progynova and dodgy tummy from the cyclogest but what i think is new since transfer peeing quite alot, had lots of twinges in tummy and my partner keeps saying im moody! lol plus today ive got really sore lower back pain. I'm 3 days past today...I want to test but know its way too soon. I only put one in so no chance of twins bumping up the reading! Cant wait for you to test, your sickness sounds promising!


LOL, I am medicated all the way hunny, I am on 8mg of Progynova and cyclogest 3 times a day, never had a natural cycle! Rarely ovulate due to the PCOS! Was a slow responder in my IVF cycles! 

I am just going with what is different before and after ET! And never vomited in a negative cycle!!!   

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm driving myself mad with the symptom spotting. You are doing a natural cycle right? I really see the benefits of that now. Ive been suffering really bad with headaches from the progynova and dodgy tummy from the cyclogest but what i think is new since transfer peeing quite alot, had lots of twinges in tummy and my partner keeps saying im moody! lol plus today ive got really sore lower back pain. I'm 3 days past today...I want to test but know its way too soon. I only put one in so no chance of twins bumping up the reading! Cant wait for you to test, your sickness sounds promising!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I am medicated all the way hunny, I am on 8mg of Progynova and cyclogest 3 times a day, never had a natural cycle! Rarely ovulate due to the PCOS! Was a slow responder in my IVF cycles!
> 
> I am just going with what is different before and after ET! And never vomited in a negative cycle!!!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

oh, there are too many people lol sorry got confused! I feel like ive pretty much had all the symptoms before apart from the ones i mentioned but i guess that could just be a build up of meds. I did feel pretty sick at one point today but ive felt nauseous before the transfer at varying times. I'm trying to hold out till atleast monday before testing!


----------



## snezienka013

18th April Onyx ET 
              AJK beta bloods fx 
19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET -if 3 day emby
              Loubee ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
              Lmkg ET
              Goldengoose ET  
              Cortney AF?? 
21 April Chilton ET - if 5 day blast
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
                EssexGirl ET
25th April CLP OTD
              Chocolate OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              Waffle OTD?
              Welshsweetie OTD?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Fingers crossed for Monday then chocolate!! 


CLP


----------



## beckha

Morning girls. My 6am wake ups from down reg are back!

Feeling much better today but I'm sure the cyclogest is what is causing my stomach issues. I'm not allowed to use them vaginally either which is annoying. I'm also starting to worry they're not absorbing to the *ahem* affect they're having on my stomach. I don't feel very progesterony. 

How is everyone? Up to anything interesting today? Food shop and lazy day for me today I think. Maybe a nice walk somewhere.


----------



## Goldengoose

Your not the only one with early morning. I seem to be up at 6 30 every day over the weekend to pee lol then I just can't get back to sleep. So annoying because I'm up at 5am every morning threw week for work lol any how I'm up now and just finishing off my packing for Prague.  Don't fly till 6am tonight so got all day to kill. Nothing beats lazy Sundays beckha enjoy xx


----------



## Goldengoose

Stupid auto correct 6pm that was obviously ment to say


----------



## Chilton12

Exciting Goldengoose! 

Chocolate - good luck for tomorrow and testing  

I'm impatiently and anxiously waiting for the phone call to let me know how my 3 embryos that. Praying they're all fine x


----------



## beckha

Hope the call comes soon chilton and that its all fabulous news for you xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha. This waiting is unbearable. Hopefully no news yet is good news x


----------



## Chilton12

Two survived wahoo. They've said 95% carry on developing so hopefully one will be home safely soon xxxx


----------



## onyx forever

That's good news. Chilton. 

I'm trying to keep calm and not fret. My clinic have said they will not call unless it's bad news, so I'm really hoping its good news and that the embryos survive the thaw.

We have decided to put 2 back if we're lucky, the clinic are not keen but I'm over 35 so they can't really say no.

I'm having a really lazy day, woke up 5.30 am to watch F1, off to Mass in an hour then lunch with friends.

I've kept it quiet this cycle, no one knows we are trying again as I don't want the added pressure or questions.

Roll on 2.30 tomorrow


----------



## Goldengoose

Good luck guys x keep growing embys x


----------



## Chilton12

Fingers crossed Onyx! Keep us updated ;-)   x

Thanjs Goldengoose x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Fab news Chilton and good luck onyx. 

I started my progesterone today and let's just say there were many tears before the bottom injection! My poor DH sat patiently for an HOUR as I protested against having it and shouted at him! Ended up grabbing the needle and doing it myself and then laughed so much as it really wasn't bad! Sore after and feels weird now, but no way as bad as i'd imagined! The things we have to do!

Made him to promise to take me shopping if I did it so now just off for some retail therapy, haha.


----------



## beckha

Chilton that's great news!!

Onyx will be thinking of you!!


----------



## beckha

EssexGirl44 said:


> Fab news Chilton and good luck onyx.
> 
> I started my progesterone today and let's just say there were many tears before the bottom injection! My poor DH sat patiently for an HOUR as I protested against having it and shouted at him! Ended up grabbing the needle and doing it myself and then laughed so much as it really wasn't bad! Sore after and feels weird now, but no way as bad as i'd imagined! The things we have to do!
> 
> Made him to promise to take me shopping if I did it so now just off for some retail therapy, haha.


Glad it was ok. I hated my PIO but my husband did them all and lets just say I don't think he's very good at injecting because he used to make it hurt during DR sometimes. I was too chicken to do it myself though so good on you!!


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Amazing news Chilton!!!


And really good luck Onyx....


The waiting is just AWFUL, isn't it?


----------



## Chilton12

It is ;-(. How are you feeling Bcw? X


----------



## Welshsweetie

Fab news chiton !!! Fingers crossed for you !!

How are you feeling waffle xx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi, I am trying to stop desperately googling 'prospects of success with grade c blastocyst'       and listen to the funny twinges I can feel on one side  of my abdomen (trying not to get too obsessed with them....!!!) 


CLP, when is first possible testing day for single 5 day blast transfer?!         


Any other symptoms for the ladies in waiting? X


----------



## beckha

BCW my crazy 2WW googling started yesterday and my transfer isn't even till Wednesday. I've offically lost the plot!


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

I know Beckha.... This whole process just makes us crazeeeee


----------



## snezienka013

EssexGirl- great news. Looks like we are ET buddies. Good luck
CLP- did u get through the weekend without POAS? Good luck when u decide to test. Hope its BFP
Onyx- hun good luck for tomorrow, fx all goes well
AJK- i hope u get a good result and all is ok
Chocolate- hold on in there and good luck if u test tomorrow
GoldenGoose- hope flight was ok and u now relaxing in ur room
Chilton- thats great news. Will u get another update tomorrow?
Beckha- glad u feeling better. No worries u not the only one. I googled day 6 expanding blasts long ago 😂
Waffle and Welsh- how are i getting on?

AFM last Buserelin injection done. First progesterone done tonight. Now just wait for Friday. Tired after busy weekend so of to bed. Night all xx


----------



## Chilton12

No, but I'm going to call and ask. They've said they will call me Tuesday morning with update on w he ther transferring that day or Thursday x


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies, hope everyone is ok....well I've landed in Prague and I'm now chilling in my hotel room. Can't wait to be reunited with my embys on Wednesday.  Tbh I feel really chilled. I think last time it was a whirl wind, we didn't know what to expect then after retrieving 33 eggs I wasn't well right up until transfer and being away from home for 10 days was along time when your in so much pain but this time I know what to expect I'm hoping to have abit more fun and relaxation. X


----------



## Annaleah

Goldengoose - sounds really positive that you're relaxed. Hope you have a lovely couple of days in Prague before transfer. It's such an amazing city....though several hours on the cobbles is not for the heeled or thin soled woman as I learnt the hard way. 

Chilton - good news on the embryos. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's call

Snez - not long to go now.  Welcome to the world of progesterone 😷

Essexgirl - hope the retail therapy was fruitful. Good luck for transfer. 

Beckha  - good luck for transfer. I'm a self confessed regular when it comes to Dr Google....filling my head with endless conflicting info   

Onyx - hope all goes smoothly tomorrow 

Hope all the other 2wwaiters are not going too crazy.  I'm trying not to be driven crazy but hard when  I've had nausea and left sore boob yesterday and right one today....and lots of crampy twinges. Drives me mad being so hypervigilant to every little thing. The progesterone, progynova and patches are completely wrecking my stomach and constant headache. Any sneaky early testers?  I've never been tempted to test early and always waited for hcg bloods. I'm not sure how I'm going to hold out this time 😲😲😲


----------



## Chocolate1979

AnnaLeah I'm a sneaky early tester  5dp5dt and got a faint positive this morning. Trying not to get to excited but I feel just like I did last time! I had little tummy twinges first 48hours then went on to having period like lower back pains which I still have now. Very tired come lunch time not sure how I'm going to cope back in the office today lol 

It's still early my official test date is not till next Monday so trying to stay calm lol


----------



## Chilton12

Thats fantastic news Chocolate!  Fingers crossed it keeps getting darker! 

I'm going to call my clinix this afternoon to check how my embryos are developing ready for transfer this week ( either tomorrow or Thursday) x


----------



## Jojonz

eee Chocolate that's exciting!

Annaleah so hard not to do the symptom spotting eh? I've never tested early as we do blood tests so I"ve not had POAS tests in the house but this time I do! However I only have one so will likely wait till OTD which is Friday. 

Goldengoose hooray! Hope you can enjoy your time there and relax. 

Snez you're getting there!

Belgian Chocolate Waffle ) I totally hear you on the googling it's never helpful but I always do it!

Good luck to everyone who is waiting for frosties to defrost and to all others on the 2WW

I was feeling really positive but just feel like I have no symptoms at all and feel a bit despondent today. OTD is on Friday so trying to hang in there and remain really positive. I'm doing the Zita West visualisation every day which helps... aaah this really does drive you crazy. 

Off to bed for me - hope you all have a great day


----------



## beckha

That's great news chocolate. 

Chilton hope it's all good news for you and they're doing well!

I've just had my last glass of beetroot as it's the end of the bottle so not buying more. 

Transfer eve Eve for me. Feeling excited and positive!! That all may change though. Haha.


----------



## lmkg2011

Great news Chocolate. 

Am transfer eve eve too. Like Beckha remaining positive. 

Taking all tablets and cyclogest (progesterone)

Xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Just a quickie, as I am at work! First day back since ET, knackered at the thought of it!!! Chocolate   LOL, but congrats!! Long may it last!

AFM I have resisted so far! But now very tempt after Chocolates BFP!!

  All round and will catch up later! 

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hey,

I have just called the clinic who confirmed both embryos are developing well and are good quality. One is looking a bit better than the other but both good. They've said they are 3,3 and 3,4 as day 2 embryos but that doesn't match another grading i can see, and other gradings so 3 and 4 are bad, but the clinic said mine are good quality so can't be the same :0/. Confused! Does anyone else understand? 

Hope everyone else's scans went well? How's everyone else feeling?

x


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Loubee. I've just read the same. One has no fragmentation and one a little so it seems that way ;-). They are calling me in the morning to say if I'm having a day 3 transferr or whether they'll leave a little longer x

How are you Loubee? x


----------



## beckha

I agree with loubee. It's like with blasts the higher the number the better!


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Has anyone got any tips on what to do during 2ww.  I go in for transfer on Wed then blood test 29th.

Tips on food, drink anything really.

Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Beckha. It's exciting that it's not that far away ;-)_ transfer could be tomorrow or Thursday ;-). How you feeling? Yours isn't far away either Beckha   x


----------



## Chilton12

Hugs Loubee, I was a mess the might before too ;-(. I'm sure your embryo will be fine ;-). My last treatment in 3007, which was successful was using day 3 embryos. They were all fine. Keep positive ;-).I'm off work as  a teacher and just couldn't focus or concentrate x


----------



## beckha

I've bought a pineapple to eat. I'm going to start on it tomorrow!


----------



## Annaleah

to all those waiting for transfer.  Good news on your embryos Chilton...not long now.  Beckha,  I was tempted on the pineapple core but the last few times I've eaten fresh pineapple I've had a weird reaction  (swollen mouth) so thought I better not risk it.  Beckha and Loubee fingers crossed for thaw and strong embryos. 

Lmkg - I usually take Co enzyme q-10,  l-arginine and selenium in the 2ww. Increase folic acid as several past miscarriages.  Switch from regular to decaf green tea  (not too much and not at the same time as folic acid as it inhibits uptake). Avoid caffeine, alcohol, vigorous exercise, lifting  (I'm cleaning and hoovering but less often than I would) and avoid anything that could cause bacterial or parasitic food poisoning as you would if pregnant  (pate, rare meat, unpasteurised cheeses etc). Also avoid animal  faeces  (no cleaning litter trays). 

Congrats Chocolate. Hope OTD brings a nice strong dark line.  

Afm still some twinges here but feeling no nausea today.  Though I'm certain that it's the progynova causing that. With my dd I had nausea from 5 weeks and then vomited several times a day from 8-20 weeks.....so I'm definitely one that gets hit with sickness.  I'm very tempted to test early this time.  OTD for bloods is this Friday  (Sunday for hpt).  If I am pregnant I'll need my TEG retested as it's already slightly abnormal and could go wonky in pregnancy. I work at the hospital where the clinic runs and I'm in on Thursday  .....sooooo I might test Thursday morning so I can get monitoring while I'm there rather than wait till next week. .Right?? Just testing early to be pragmatic 😉😉  I may just talk myself into doing that 😂😂😂
Xx


----------



## mrsmark

Hi all - hope I can join at this late stage. Am currently in the 2ww for a FET and am climbing the walls with anxiety. I feel a bit ridiculous as have v good odds - have put back one hatching blastocyst that has been PGS tested so is genetically normal. But am freaking out about it not sticking / my lining being too crap to sustain a pregnancy. I'm 3dp5dt and going nuts!

Best of luck to all having transfers this week and fx to those of you testing too.


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Mrsmark welcome. I hear your anxiety... If only we had flip top tummies....

Loubee, as I understand it, the 3 day embies are easier to thaw than blasts, so better prospects for you... Fingers crossed Hun.

I have just been told should be taking all my steroid tablets together in the morning , rather than spreading out through the day as will stop me sleeping. Explains 2 and a hour hours awake last night then 😱😱😱😱😱

Hope everyone else is surviving xxx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi Mrsmark. Welcome. I'm also 3dp5dt and also had a hatching 4aa blastocyst transferred. So far I'm finding this 2ww easier than my last one. I'm much more laid back and just going with the flow . Havnt really been symptom spotting I'm quite suprised with myself lol . Last 2ww I took off work and it was the worst thing I could have done I drove myself mad . I had the weekend off this time and back to work today. It's been great keeping myself busy sometimesI forgot about everything and found myself running up and down stairs !! I'm always active so I don't think taking things easy will do me any good . How are you finding things ? 

How are things with you waffle ? Do you think you will test early ?


----------



## mrsmark

Thanks ladies!

BCW I'm on prednisolone and i definitely take them all in the morning. 

Welsh am glad you're a bit more chilled. I am feeling physically ok - I have sore legs and a sore throat but no other symptoms other than exhaustion (which I think is part mental and part from the oestrogen). Am back to work tomorrow and looking forward to it just for a break.  Just can't shake the feeling that my embie basically died as soon as they piped it in there  I need to pull myself together! When are you going to test?


----------



## Annaleah

Welcome mrsmark. Climbing the walls here too. I'm 6 days post 5dt. Great blast, thin lining but good quality so I'm also driving myself mad thinking it won't stick 😕😕  

Hope work offers a good distraction and makes the week pass quickly
X


----------



## Welshsweetie

Why are you thinking that Mrsmark? Try not to there is no reason for that to happen especially as it's such good quality. Positive thoughts ! 

My otd is the 28th I'm. It sure if I will test earlier . How about you ? Last time I bled at 6dpt so I will be quite nervous on that day . xx


----------



## mrsmark

How thin is your lining annaleah? Sounds like we are in a similar boat - good quality embie but will it stick? My lining was 8.2mm on my last scan before transfer (before I started cyclogest) but at transfer it was "only" 8mm. My doctor seemed perfectly happy with this as he said that progesterone thins the lining but it seems borderline to me. Triple stripe and all that jazz, but....

When are you going to test? You're almost there at 6dp5dt! Best of luck to you. 

Welsh I don't know why I'm so negative, I just 200% feel it hasn't worked. Feel certain. Will probs test 8dpt. That's so scary you had a bleed, fx for you on day 6.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Try and think positive thoughts I know it's easy said than done . I feel a bit numb this time around not feeling Positive or negative it's weird . I'm just going with the flow . Although it's still early days I may start going crazy tomorrow lol . Last time it was all over at 6dpo so hopefully I get past that day this time then I may start feeling positive xx


----------



## beckha

Welcome mrsmark! Hope the 2WW is being kind!


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

I think I am going to test early, I am going to Boots tomorrow to buy some naughty sticks...!        


(Ps. There really is no chance of a false positive with ET is there?!)


Mrsmark, that's so difficult. But you need to try to believe in the embie and the power of your body. I know easier said than done... Wishing you lots of      


Wish me some sleep! X


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Ps. Welsh,     for the next few days.....


----------



## Annaleah

Mrsmark - wouldn't worry about 8mm it's absolutely fine,not bad at all. Most clinics will comfortably transfer from 7mm.  Mine was thin at 5.9mm despite patches, progynova, viagra and neupogen so I have no idea if it's good enough for implantation.  With fresh ivf, I had my daughter and lining was 8.1mm -very healthy pregnancy not a problem. 

My otd is Friday but I might test Thurs so I can get monitoring bloods before the weekend if it's positive.
x


----------



## Annaleah

BCW  😂😂😂 naughty sticks sound like a kinky spanking tool....but I know they don't sell these in boots 😉  There shouldn't be any risk of false positive as long as you haven't had any form of trigger  (pregnyl, ovitrelle etc) as these can give false positive if you test too early.


----------



## onyx forever

Annaleah, not long to go, how are you feeling?


----------



## mrsmark

Thanks annaleah. Really hope it works out for you!

BCW all the best for a long slumber. I wish we could swap - I'm just heading out to a dinner party and I look & feel like death warmed up - the dark circles under my eyes are appalling! Am sure that once you switch to taking the pred in the morning you'll feel more normal. 

Welsh keeping everything tightly crossed for you on magic day 6. 

And I shall attempt to buck up! I think it's just the pent up emotion (plus let's face it some synthetic hormones too!) - I've been going on this cycle since Valentine's Day and have been v calm so far - just getting to the end I guess! Thanks all, and massive good vibes for all those testing over the next couple of days xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Onyx. .. ..really really bloody nervous if I'm honest.  I'm nervous my lining is too thin and if I get bfp I'll miscarry again. .But I am pleased I have a good miscarriage service to monitor me if I need as I'm fed up fighting for access to services. 

Not told anyone this time round as I can't deal with others expectations, much like you had mentioned in a previous post.  A good friend of mine had a still born son conceived by ivf this time last year.  She is now expecting ivf twins. Am hoping and praying this is your time too xx


----------



## onyx forever

It is nerve racking, I think not telling anyone this cycle has really helped me.  I am extremely nervous and the constant talking about it will drive me mad.

 I'm hoping this is your time too. And everything goes ok for you.


----------



## snezienka013

Onyx how did the ET go today? When is ur OTD?


----------



## snezienka013

19th April ILW ET
              Chilton ET -if 3 day emby
              Loubee ET
              Jo scan??
20th April Beckha ET
              Lmkg ET
              Goldengoose ET  
              Cortney AF?? 
21 April Chilton ET - if 5 day blast
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
                EssexGirl ET
25th April CLP OTD
              Chocolate OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              Waffle OTD?
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD


----------



## onyx forever

It went well, we decided to put one back. I'm testing on 1st of may


----------



## Chilton12

BCW good luck with your sticks tomorrow :0) x

Welcome mrsmark and Annaleah :0). 

Is it weird that I am kind of hoping for my et tomorrow, even if they are only 3 day old embryos, just so i can have them inside me. I am confused with testing dates. I have a hcg trigger Saturday and I'm on progesterone pessaries twice a day. Will they delay my period? Im due on 28th but my test won't be until after, or is that how it works? If you don't bleed your pregnant? It was such a long time ago last time, I can't remember.

Good luck Loubee for your transfer tomorrow, and Jo with your scan :0) x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Congratulations onyx fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats Onyx sorry, lots going on forgot to comment. How are you feeling? x


----------



## beckha

We aren't as public as we were first two cycles. 

We've told close family, like our parents and only 2/3 close friends. 

I'm hoping we can surprise eveyone with our announcement this time. Haha!


----------



## snezienka013

Loubee - good luck tomorrow
Chilton- if you get to go good luck as well
Jo- good luck for scan
Chocolate- great news. Lets hope line gets darker
Jojonz- not long to go now fx
Beckha and Lmkg- i bet u both excited. Hope tomorrow goes quick for u
CLP- how was work? Nice to have smthing to take ur mind if this constant worry
Annaleah- oh not long to go til Friday. Dnt worry each pregnancy can be sooo different
MrsMark- welcome and good luck. Fx for positive outcome. When is ur OTD?
Onyx- great news hun. Hope 2ww goes quick. 1st of May , nice date. Lets hope its a lucky one
Welsh and Waffle- how u ladies getting on. Waffle good luck if u decide to test early. Fx


----------



## Goldengoose

Wow busy night on here tonight. Wanted to nip on and wish those with transfers good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Annaleah

Listen y"all. ....I'm mad!  

Darkness hits and I loose my otherwise very reasoned plot.  Wide awake.  Really ought to put the phone down and just try to close my eyes.  Anyhow, cyclogest in about 20 mins ago.....stomach wrecked. And then my new symptom from the past hour comes back to my attention while I try to distract from the fact that cyclogest is making like a laxative in my oestrogen patched-up bottom. My new symptom, or at least how it feels, is, I have helpfully convinced myself....my cervix thickening ready to hold in a baby.  I've had the strangest feelings up top 'a da tunnel.....I've no idea..I'm pretty sure it's a new one on me. Anyone?  Ladies? Off to ask trusted 'ole Prof. Google 😂😂😂


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I love westies, Loubee for ET tomorrow and for you too Chilton for super growing Embies or ET tomorrow!!! 
          
snezienka work was pants, and very very busy, a 12 hour shift on your feet, feeling tired, nausea and bleugh is never fun! So decided to cheer myself up with a little clear blue digital - which said "Pregnant 1-2" wooohhooo!  


  And     to all you lovely ladies!!! 


CLP


----------



## Annaleah

Omg congrats CLP 😊😊


----------



## Annaleah

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> So decided to cheer myself up with a little clear blue digital - which said "Pregnant 1-2" wooohhooo!


Now I wanna cheer myself up with a little clear blue digital &#128514; the alternative to shopping and gin


----------



## onyx forever

Yaaay, congrats CLP


----------



## beckha

Congrats CLP. 

Good morning ladies!

Good luck to those who have transfer today. 

As for me it's transfer eve! It's 5am and I'm awake because I can't sleep! My transfer is tomorrow!!! We've been waiting for this day since it all went wrong in September and our 3dt was cancelled as I was being scanned waiting for transfer at clinic! Feels like a long time coming. But you know what good things come to those who wait and its going to work!!! (I'm a nutter and trying to practice the secret!).


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Good luck everyone with transfers today, Annaleah with staying sane, and congrats CLP!!! X


----------



## Welshsweetie

Good luck for today ladies will be thinking of you. I loved transfer day such a magical moment . 


Good luck for tomorrow beckha xxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Morning ladies, sorry I've been awol for a few days been so busy over the weekend!
Wow I've got pages to catch up!

Good luck everyone who has ET today and scans xx


----------



## Goldengoose

Congrats CLP amazing news.....now the wait to see if it's another set of double trouble..how wonderful!   Beckha haha I've read that book  ....what time is your transfer tomorrow?? I should get a time today....exciting let's hope tomorrow is a lucky day for both of us x


----------



## Annaleah

Good luck Westie, Loubee and Onyx ....and Chilton if you get the call.  Hope your transfers go smoothly.

I'm am hoping I have prophetic dreams.  I dreamt I tested positive using some weird cheap test that had little lines and ticks all over it....also used clear blue digital in the dream as backup to be sure 😉😉 I'll hope to recreate the dream except the bit where I was standing in a bucket in the garage to test so I could hide the fact I was testing early 😂😂😂😂 oh my! $*&#^& There's a whole lot of 2ww madness in that dream! 😂

First day back to work.  Awake into the night....up early.  Wish me luck fighting the busy tube 😕😕


----------



## beckha

Here's hoping golden! I've been told to be there for 1.20 but with my clinics procrastination transfer will probably be about 3.20. Hahaha.


----------



## beckha

Anna leah good luck on the tube and I hope work goes ok!


----------



## Goldengoose

Well try and have a nice relaxing day today and let's hope it goes fast so we can get our little embys on board x


----------



## snezienka013

CLP oh hun congratulations. Great news.
Good luck everyone else.


----------



## mrsmark

Good luck to all transferring today! 

Snez OTD is Wednesday week (27th) but I will probably poas over the weekend as am not waiting til 12dpt!!


----------



## Chilton12

A huge congratulations CLP. So happy for you x

Good luck everyone with transfers today or scans. 

Hopefully my embryos will be back home today too ;-) x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Had a dream last night that I had a bfp ! Was such a nice feeling . Hoping that it's a sign , so I caved in and did a hpt lol obviously it was negative only 4dp5dt . Just couldn't help myself . My craziness may have started lol xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> I love westies, Loubee for ET tomorrow and for you too Chilton for super growing Embies or ET tomorrow!!!
> 
> snezienka work was pants, and very very busy, a 12 hour shift on your feet, feeling tired, nausea and bleugh is never fun! So decided to cheer myself up with a little clear blue digital - which said "Pregnant 1-2" wooohhooo!
> 
> And   to all you lovely ladies!!!
> 
> CLP


Yay congratulations. I tested again today and the line is much stronger! I'm using the FRER now! So defo a positive too!  LWC will be please on Monday with their stats! Lol


----------



## Welshsweetie

Congratulations clp and chocolate you must be over the moon !


----------



## Chocolate1979

Welshsweetie said:


> Congratulations clp and chocolate you must be over the moon !


Thank you! Yes I am very excited today just still nervous that it's early still will be happier once odt is passed! Looking forward to hearing everyone else's positives!  x


----------



## Welshsweetie

How many dot are you ? Have you had many symptoms ? Can only imagine how you must feel right now xxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> Yay congratulations. I tested again today and the line is much stronger! I'm using the FRER now! So defo a positive too!  LWC will be please on Monday with their stats! Lol


We used a cheap 10u one first and then confirmed with a clearblue!

Yes, LWC will be happy!!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Welshsweetie said:


> Congratulations clp and chocolate you must be over the moon !


Yes, We are and still in  

CLP


----------



## beckha

So lovely to see all all the BFP's! 

Well I appear to have cystitis! Not had it for years. Why today? Just sent my husband out for cystitis relief!


----------



## snezienka013

Beckha sorry to hear that. I think it might be the progesteron. How do u take ur pessaries?

Ladies do u know if u can take anything for cough before ET? I seem to have developed sm dry chesty cough but feel ok otherwise. Just want it gone by Friday


----------



## beckha

Honey and lemon works best for coughs apparently! 

I use them up the back as that's what clinic tell me so can't be that!


----------



## lmkg2011

Congrats to all BFP'S. 

It's transfer eve for me.

In tomorrow for 12 noon.

Good luck to all who's going for scans/transfers today x


----------



## Chilton12

Fantastic news Chocolate so happy for u all. I waited last time before I tested, but can see me testing early this time lol. What day after transfer have you tested Clp and chocolate?  x

Oh no Beckha, hugs! I know how horrible that is. I've luckily just finished my antibotiocs! Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Chilton12

Hey, clinic have just called and my two embryos are still get quality but are 5 cells with 1 cell splitting into 3 instead of 2. They've said this can effect implantation, however, healthy babies have been born as a result of similar embryos. Because of this, I can haven't back. I don't know whether to be happy or worried ;-/. What are your th thoughts? Has anyone had or heard of something similar? Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Welshsweetie said:


> How many dot are you ? Have you had many symptoms ? Can only imagine how you must feel right now xxx


6dp5dt the main symptoms I have had is feeling like coming on period/lower back pain. That's the only thing that's different really from before transfer as the progynova and cyclogest make me feel sick, headaches etc anyway. I was reading the 2 week wait symptoms thread and it really is so vast from full on sickness, everything hurts to no symptoms at all! I've also had a few mood swings which is not really like me lol


----------



## Chilton12

Sorry, my post should have said because of one cell splitting into 3 instead of 2 they've said I can have both back xx


----------



## beckha

Sorry chilton no experience of that. Are you going in today?


----------



## EssexGirl44

Wow,congrats CLP and chocolate. That's great news.

Good luck to all those having ET today. 

I'm waiting to hear from clinic today as my embryos are being thawed today. Am provisionally booked in for fri but depending on how they respond to the thaw could be anytime from tomorrow if they survive


----------



## beckha

Hope thaw goes well essex girl x


----------



## Chilton12

Hope everything goes well Essexgirl. Doc has called from clinic and said that they're still good quality and other peoples embryos might do the same and just not now. It's only because we had an embryoscope, which records them. Doc doesn't seem too concerned. Could have twins again ;-) x


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton I had two 2 day put in last time due fragmentation. Good luck. 
But it was BFN. R u in today then?


----------



## Chilton12

On my way now. They've said they're good qualities just the cell division, so hopefully they'll be okay. They said if it wasn't for this machine they wouldn't now and would have said grade 4 which is their best grade. It confuses me! x


----------



## snezienka013

Good luck fx cxx


----------



## lmkg2011

loubee88 said:


> How is everyone else doing today?
> 
> xxx


Am feeling tired and stomach feels bloated.

FET is in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats Loubee, sending lots of baby dust! 

My transfer went great too. Had 2 back only 5 cell day 3 but very good quality. Doc said I should have only been allowed 1 really but they can't go back on what embryolgist said ;-).
Test date 3/5/16. Still said 50/50 chance ;-).

Officially Pupo     x

Hows everyone seems getting on? X


----------



## M778899

Just had a scan back on posts, congrats to everyone who had BFP!!
I just wanted to join in on this post, I have had a failed fresh cycle of IVF where I had 1 day5 blasto transferred, this was my first attempt at IVF.
We have one frozen top grade blasto which we will try with next time. My clinic want me to have two bleeds before I start medication prior to the FET.
I just wanted a little advice as I am very nervous about my one and only frozen embryo surviving the thawing process!!
Also I would be greatful for any tips or advice in getting my body in best possible position prior and during the transfer. 
I am going to try acupuncture this time too, has anyone tried this? X


----------



## Chilton12

Aww exciting . We have each other to go through the 2ww with  . No, I'm off work. Trying to rest, and hubby promises he'll help with my twin girls, who are nearly 8, so don't need me too much. You at work? I'm scared to move lol xx


----------



## Chilton12

So chuffed your embryo thawed well too loubee xx


----------



## Chilton12

Sounds perfect with the cottage trip - enjoy. No, no symptoms at all. I spotted twice too, so I was convinced it hadn't worked. Hubby did the test for me, I just gave he my urine sample, I was that convinced it was a no lol. I'm scared to see too lol. 

Fingers crossed we both get our positives xx


----------



## snezienka013

Great news. Funny how my ET is Friday and u both will be my OTD buddies as my beta bloods have been booked for 3rd May . Fx xxx


----------



## IloveWesties

Just a quickie to say transfer went well today - I'm now PUPO with two day 6 blasts. One was completely hatched and the other was hatching. They thawed perfectly and returned to the gradings that they were when frozen. OTD is 2nd May but I'll do a HPT on 30th April. Keeping everything crossed that it's 5th time lucky! x 

Congratulations to those with BFPs. Good luck everyone else x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> Fantastic news Chocolate so happy for u all. I waited last time before I tested, but can see me testing early this time lol. What day after transfer have you tested Clp and chocolate? x
> 
> Oh no Beckha, hugs! I know how horrible that is. I've luckily just finished my antibotiocs! Hope you feel better soon x


I am 7dp3dt! Good luck for ET today hunny!

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Sounds fab westies. Exciting Snez, the 3 of us together .

Thanks Clp, how you feeling? What cells were your day 3 embryos. They've said mine looked great just slower maybe because frozen at day 1 xx


----------



## mrsmark

Glad it's going so well for everyone! Good luck! 🌟⭐🌟⭐


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> Sounds fab westies. Exciting Snez, the 3 of us together .
> 
> Thanks Clp, how you feeling? What cells were your day 3 embryos. They've said mine looked great just slower maybe because frozen at day 1 xx


Shattered!!! They were both 8 cells, grade 2, 1 being best at our clinic!!!

ILovewesties- sounds   Fingers crossed!

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hugs! I feel really dizzy, just had to lie down. Probably all the prodding lol x


----------



## beckha

Congrats on those who are pupo. 

Spend my day at a farm and then cake and tea with my friend. Nice and busy to keep my mind off tomorrow. 

For transfer can I wear deodorant ect??

I'm glad everything is thawing well for everyone. Hope mine does too tomorrow!


----------



## beckha

P.S cystitis much better!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton, take it easy hunny, I have been dizzy a lot!! Did you have 2 transferred then?? 

Yay- glad to hear than beckha!

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Glad you're feeling better Beckha. Good luck tomorrow ;-).

Hopefully a good sign, eventhough too early lol. Yeah I had two 5 cell embryos back but both good quality. Because of just having two the didn't want to risk leaving them x


----------



## Chilton12

I wore a tiny bit of makeup but no deodorant or perfume x


----------



## beckha

Thought as much. Just wanted to double check! I cant remember from last time!! Haha.


----------



## EssexGirl44

That's great it went well Snez, Chilton & loubee! 

Clinic still haven't called! Not sure if they will today now. May have to end up calling tomorrow morning. Gggrrrr!


----------



## lmkg2011

loubee88 said:


> Beckha- no deodorant, perfumes, makeup etc for ET xx


Thanks Beckha for asking. I wouldn't have even thought about asking that or even if this would have an impact.

Roll on tomorrow for us

xx


----------



## beckha

No problem lmkg!

How are my transfer buddies feeling tonight then lmkg? Golden goose?

Im feeling oddly serene! Let's see how long that lasts.


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi I'm good....been out all day. So It's gone really fast.  Got back to hotel and had an email to say transfer is at 1pm tomorrow. I feel really chilled tbh how are you guys feeling? Congrats to those who had transfer today. Great how we have so many of us with similar OTDs x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Wouldn't worry to much, I was expecting a day 5 transfer, so I had on deodorant, perfume and had done PV cyclogest, when the clinic called to say they would be doing a day 3 and didn't have time to re shower, so I don't think it's a massive issue!




    Ladies!!


CLP


----------



## snezienka013

Wow what a busy day. I was sneeky at work trying to catch up on everyones update. 😉
Chilton, Loubee and ILW congratulations on being PUPO. Hope 2ww goes well.
CLP and Chocolate ladies great news, fx for sticky ones. Not long now till OTD.
Beckha glad u feeling better. Good luck tomorrow. Lmkg ang GoldenGoose good luck for ET.
Jo how did the scan go?
Annaleah- how u holding up?
EssexGirl- my ET is not until Friday but i had my bloods pre-booked for 3rd of May given all ok on Friday. How r u? Still on track for Friday ET?


----------



## snezienka013

20th April Beckha ET 1:20pm
              Lmkg ET 12 noon
              Goldengoose ET  1pm
              Cortney AF?? 
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
                EssexGirl ET
25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
              Chocolate OTD - early BFP
27th April Kimbers OTD
              Waffle OTD?
              MrsMark OTD
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Well done to the newly pupo girls, so pleased for you      


Omg, so I bought the naughty sticks today and, I kid you not, I managed to mess up trying with THREE of them. I am reasonably intelligent and do a really responsible, grown up job, and there I am managing to mis read the instructions and generally mess up THREE times! As DH said, "er, aren't they designed to be so simple that 15 year old girls can use them?"....


Anyway, I have taken it as a sign that I should wait a bit longer.... DH is going to supervise...     


Good luck with the transfers tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Ps. Snez, my otd given as Monday 25th...


----------



## mrsmark

gratz to all the newly PUPOed! May your beans be sticky!

Can't believe how slowly this week is going. Aaaaaaah!

So I think I maybe got a symptom today. I feel nauseous. Properly nauseous. Not like I'm actually going to vomit, just low level queasy. Could it be a symptom? <checks runes> <is a basketcase>


----------



## Chilton12

I've not got period pains, but I have cervix tenderness. The clinic said some women spot after so I wouldn't worry loubee. I know it hard. I keep have really dizzy spells. Keep positive and see how you feel in the morning, but if it's still there calm your clinic to check x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

loubee88 said:


> Any one have period type pains the night of ET? don't really remember having this last time on fresh cycle.
> 
> Thought ET went really Well too so this is getting me concerned. Help!


I have had AF type back ache ever since ET!! Big hugs  

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hope your cough goes. I've got dull twinges in my cervix and lower tummy but nothing bad. I remember getting this late time too. Hope yours settles. X

I'm not brave enough to watch that yet loubee, I'd cry lol X 

How you feeling Clp? Have you told the clinic about bfp yet? X


----------



## beckha

I've just had a super hot bath, hopefully my last for 9 months!

Reading in bed then time to listen to zita! Eeep!

Then it'll be tomorrow!!


----------



## Welshsweetie

Good luck for tomorrow beckha xx


----------



## Annaleah

beckha said:


> I've just had a super hot bath, hopefully my last for 9 months!
> 
> Reading in bed then time to listen to zita! Eeep!
> 
> Then it'll be tomorrow!!


I indulged in a really long hot hot shower the day before et hoping it was my last for a while &#128521; fingers crossed for transfer tomorrow x

Have been listening to post et hypno cd on the tube and sending all the cells of my uterus a message just like the lady told me to &#128514;&#128514; not easy to be psychically messaging my uterus with an underground audience of hundreds. ...but I managed.

Lots of twinges and feeling other worldy.....so much so that en route home from work I convinced myself that I must be pregnant &#128514;&#128514;

Fingers crossed for those who had transfer 
X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chilton12 said:


> How you feeling Clp? Have you told the clinic about bfp yet? X


I feel sick & tired & pg! Plan to call the clinic tomorrow or Friday, I know from experience if you call them too early with a BFP, they just tell you to test again on OTD and call them back 

 to all on my way to work!

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Holy moly 😳😳😳😳

Cracked and tested way too early. For "practice", you understand  

But it's a BFP. On both FRER and clearblue. Could be a chemical so am not going to celebrate too much this early, but I'M IN THE GAME!

Good vibes to all!!


----------



## Chilton12

Good luck for everyone with transfers today or scans. 

Wow congrats mrs mark! Let's hope it stays strong! It's really reassuring to see lots of bfps!  .


Morning after transfer for me, and I feel okay. Had a tiny little brown spotting last night, but doc said that can be expected after transfer and stopped straight away. Got twinges still but hoping it's them growing and snuggling in.

Hope everyone has a good day x


----------



## Kimbers101

Congrats MrsMark!! I think you have the same OTD as me so now I'm tempted to teSt too !  Rest up. Xx


----------



## beckha

Congrats mrsmark. How many dpt are you?

Well today is the day for me! I was up at 1am cystitis back and weeing blood! Good old doctor Google came to the rescue. I googled antibiotics during pregnancy for UTI and it came up with cefalexin and luckily I have some left over from my lap. Took one last night and much better already! No more blood in my urine! Will carry on taking them till I've run out. Glad I didn't have to try and sort seeing gp as we need to leave for clinic at 10!


----------



## Annaleah

mrsmark said:


> Holy moly &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> 
> Cracked and tested way too early. For "practice", you understand
> 
> But it's a BFP.


Congrats Mrsmark! Sticky vibes to you.

I think maybe I should "practice" too &#128514; I have hcg bloods booked for Friday but I might test tomorrow.

Which tests do people recommend CB digital or FRER? I've only ever POAS twice in ten years + of ttc


----------



## Annaleah

Beckha - fingers crossed for transfer. Bloody nuisance about uti. Glad the antibiotics are kicking in. Dr Google saves the day. Hope all goes well.  Will be thinking of you

x


----------



## Goldengoose

Congrats Mrsmark x there's only one word to describe how I feel today................
Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! Hope everything's OK with my my transfer buddies....hope you slept ok and good luck for today xxxxx


----------



## Annaleah

Good luck Goldengoose  😊😊


----------



## LJUK

Hi ladies, 

Just found you all. Would love to chat to people going through the same process. 

I am currently right at the start of the two week wait. I had two frozen emmbies transferred yesterday. Thus is our second fet, the first was bfn. Our first fresh cycle with icsi resulted in our 16month old daughter. We were told before we started ivf that we had little hope of it working and in words of doctor would need a miracle. Luckily we got that....now I am looking for another miracle! I had zero symptoms the first pregnancy all the way through. I find the wait on the fet cycle worse because now we have that little live wire running around my heart aches for a playmate for her. Wishing everyone loads of luck and baby dust to all those on the dreaded two week wait x


----------



## lmkg2011

Beckha and goldengoose good luck for today.

Hope your feeling ok about transfer.

Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> loubee88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one have period type pains the night of ET? don't really remember having this last time on fresh cycle.
> 
> Thought ET went really Well too so this is getting me concerned. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> I have had AF type back ache ever since ET!! Big hugs
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

I have also had AF back pains since the day after transfer. The day of transfer I had twinges but felt like coming on ever since and this was the same last time. Could be a good sign!


----------



## Chocolate1979

Good luck today transfer girls!  

On the makeup and perfume point. I had make up on and deodorant may even if had perfume. My clinic didn't mention anything about it this time! I planned to take lots of pics that day so needed to look my best lol 

I would defo use FRER they are the best at picking things up early.


----------



## mrsmark

I am 5dp5dt. But I had an almost fully hatched blast put back so I think that means I could be up to 1-2 days ahead of those of you who had expanding blasts put back in. 

I got a BFP on both clearblue and FRER but the frer is much stronger. So would recommend that. 

Annaleah - yeah maybe worth a "practice". I don't know. If I end up with a chemical I'll be glad to have tested early!


----------



## Chocolate1979

mrsmark said:


> I am 5dp5dt. But I had an almost fully hatched blast put back so I think that means I could be up to 1-2 days ahead of those of you who had expanding blasts put back in.
> 
> I got a BFP on both clearblue and FRER but the frer is much stronger. So would recommend that.
> 
> Annaleah - yeah maybe worth a "practice". I don't know. If I end up with a chemical I'll be glad to have tested early!


Hey I got a positive 5dp5dt too and was much clearer on FRER I'm now 7 days past and the line has got stronger and stronger. Fingers crossed we all have a sticky!


----------



## Annaleah

Was hoping to test early tomorrow. Bloods due on Friday but brown discharge and a bit crampy this morning so fear the worst. not looking forward to next few days 😢


----------



## LJUK

What does FRER stand for?


----------



## Chilton12

Morning loubee, I didn't get up until 11 too! I have no more brown discharge, which I'm releved about. I do have I've bubbling, twangy feelings in my lower tummy? My embryos were only early day 3 5 cells so still lots of developing to do still. I think they implant when they've hatched. I had two goes last time when they were implanting. Mine were day 4 last time too as I had more they left them out longer.

X


----------



## Annaleah

LJUK said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just found you all. Would love to chat to people going through the same process.
> 
> Wishing everyone loads of luck and baby dust to all those on the dreaded two week wait x


Welcome LJUK sending you lots of sticky vibes. Hope your 2ww passes quickly x


----------



## LJUK

Chilton12, I had transfer on 19th April too. 2 expanded blasts. Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Chilton12

I'm the same loubee. I want to go for a walk, but thinking should I. I'm feeling a little down, worried it won't work as they were only 5 cells but I know it could.ni felt the same with the girls. Just a constant worry! We can do this loubee!!

Welcome ljuk. Congrats on your blast transfer yesterday. We're all in the 2ww together x


----------



## lmkg2011

Update from me.

FET transfer done. Day 6 Embryo. Now to be positive, laugh and we're back at clinic on 29th April to get a blood test.

X


----------



## Annaleah

lmkg2011  congrats on being pupo. Good luck x


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats on being pupo lmkg x


----------



## Annaleah

Loubee -I took a full 2 weeks off when I conceived with dd as I was nervous to be squashed in a crowded tube. I did mix of resting, films, reading, far too much googling and then lots of trips out to choose a new bathroom.  I sat on about 200 toilets in showrooms during that 2ww 😂 This time I took last week off and just working Tues &Thurs this week.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats Loubee. The clinic never said they were so developing, I've just at presumed lol, which I know is worse sometimes. The clinic were very positive so.i need to be too! 

I'm having the full 2ww off and maybe a little longer x


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies, well I'm officially PUPO with 2 5 day blastocyst onboard. Embryologist said they were really good quality (they don't grade them over here) and doctor who did my transfer said my lining was perfect too at 11mm. Now the waiting starts. My test date is 6th may x


----------



## mrsmark

Congrats to golden goose and lmkg - the newly PUPOed! Fx for you both x


----------



## Chocolate1979

loubee88 said:


> Imkg - congrats to you in the pupo club!
> 
> Chilton- I think 5 cells are fine for day 3 and it could well have been that if they were left a few hours longer they would have increased. You've got 2 in there too . Might go for a gentle walk with the dog as going stir crazy already. It's great to not have the stress of work though. Still wondering if I should just take next week off too? Do most take full 2wks off?


My clinic said walking Is good. A gentle walk with your dog on this lovely day would do you good im sure of it! I took 2 days off and then worked from home on the Friday. Was back to work on the Monday. I was told not to do strenuous exercise or lifting ( which is hard with a 2 year old) but that light exercise like walking is really good. Also vit D is good...go get out in the sun  Enjoy a relaxing walk!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

mrsmark said:


> Holy moly &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> 
> Cracked and tested way too early. For "practice", you understand
> 
> But it's a BFP. On both FRER and clearblue. Could be a chemical so am not going to celebrate too much this early, but I'M IN THE GAME!
> 
> Good vibes to all!!


 

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Goldengoose said:


> Hi ladies, well I'm officially PUPO with 2 5 day blastocyst onboard. Embryologist said they were really good quality (they don't grade them over here) and doctor who did my transfer said my lining was perfect too at 11mm. Now the waiting starts. My test date is 6th may x


 

So much good news today!

CLP


----------



## beckha

Our embryo did not make it. Only 10% of its cells survived. 

We are devastated. I will be taking a little break from here but wish you all luck xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Oh no Beckha, so so sorry to hear that   hugs   X


----------



## Chilton12

I've got slight twingy pains and pink spotting :-/. Called the clinic and doc said it can be normal after a frozen transfer. Has anybody else heard this? X


----------



## Annaleah

Beckha - sending cyber hugs. It is truly so devastating. Such an emotional roller coaster and so painful at times.  Hope you can be gentle with yourselves and take things slow for a while.


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow lots of pages to catch up ladies hope you're all ok!!

Mrsmark and chocolate, congratulations on your bfp!!!

Lmkg, congratulations on being pupo!!!

Beckha, sorry to hear that Hun... Look after yourself, thinking of you  

Sorry for lack of personals, got so much to catch up it's certainly a busy thread!!
AF came yesterday evening... But haven't bleed lots- do you think that matters? Having baseline scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Goldengoose

Beckha....I'm so sorry hun x understandably take some time now to reevaluate.


----------



## onyx forever

Beckha, I'm so sorry. I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## mrsmark

So sorry beckha. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Welshsweetie

So sorry to hear that beckha thinking of you big hugs xx


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Beckha, so very sorry  xxxx


----------



## snezienka013

Beckha I am so sorry hun. I know now words will make this any better. Take care of urself try to relax and then see what is best for u cxx
Hugs xoxo


----------



## snezienka013

21st April  Cortney Baseline scan
22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
                EssexGirl ET
25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
              Chocolate OTD - early BFP
              Waffle OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD
29th April Lmkg OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD


----------



## Welshsweetie

I've done a test this evening and got a faint line ! I can't believe it could this be false ?


----------



## snezienka013

MrsMark - congratulations. Hope it is a sticky one
Annaleah- good luck if u decided to test tomorrow
Chocolate- great news line is getting stronger fx. Any new symptoms?
CLP- feeling pg is good news. Good luck with a call tomorrow
Loubee- twinges are ok. And yes I to have hot sweats from prog.
LJ- welcome. Good luck for OTD
LMKG- congrats on being PUPO
GoldenGoose- glad all went well and u are now PUPO. When u flying back?
Chilton- dnt worry twinges and spotting is ok. I know easier said than done.
Cortney- great news. Hope scan goes ok tomorrow. No I think it doesnt matter. They will tell u in scan if lining ok or not
Waffle- how u getting on with 2ww?
Welsh- congratulations. Line is a line. Great news for another BFP 🎉🎈🎊


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Snez and congratulations Welsh. Fantastic news x


----------



## Welshsweetie

I'm not sure if I should take it as a positive result ? It's so early . I've been tearful and down in the dumps all day convinced it hasn't worked. I really wasn't expecting a line I was so shocked ! I'm not convinced yet I feel like af is on her way xx


----------



## Chilton12

Have faith Welsh, I'm sure you're fine and it's worked. How long ago did you ha transfer and what stage embryo was it? X


----------



## Welshsweetie

I am 5dp5dt. Embryos was a 4aa blastocyst and it was already hatching x


----------



## Chilton12

That means the embryo(s) would have implanted so it's very, very likely your test is right   eeek x


----------



## Welshsweetie

I'm in shock I can see the line but I don't believe it lol I'm going to test again tomorrow morning with fmu  I feel numb lol


----------



## Chilton12

I bet you do, hugs, enjoy the feeling  . Keep us posted x


----------



## Goldengoose

Fly back tomorrow can't wait to get home. Off for rest of week and weekend then back in work Monday hopefully it will help the 2 week wait go fast x hope everyone else is doing OK x we seem to be getting a lot of BFP on this board let's hope were a lucky bunch x


----------



## Chilton12

Safe journey GoldenGoose. Let's hope we all get our bfp's x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Fingers crossed for you golden goose xx


----------



## Chilton12

Anyone in 2ww got funny lower tummy feelings like bubbling and twinges? Its not painful X


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

I've had those twinges Chilton.... 
But also done naughty early testing today (managed to work out how to use the sticks!) and not positive (yet?)


----------



## Welshsweetie

I've been having twinges on and off too , Fingers crossed for you waffle ! I couldn't stay away from those stocks either lol


----------



## Chilton12

Let's hope our twinges are positive ones 😀. Fingers crossed for positives X


----------



## snezienka013

Can I ask you a question, i think progesteron related. Oh and TMI warning.
So I am on Crinone vaginal gel progesteron since Sunday evening. Twice a day. As suggested by the name it has to be taken down there only. I was fine until today morning when I started to get this feeling down there. I think my *** doesnt like the gel? Do you think it can cause a UTI? I dnt have any pain or blood when going to bathroom. Just these sort off feeling down there like smthing is not right. Almost like burning but not exactly. But not constant. Just smtimes. Sorry for rant but on my fresh cycle week before OTD I got hospitalised with sm kind of infection. Suspected UTI but never confirmed. I was in hospital 3 days on antibiotics and had fever and raised white blood cells but never confirmed UTI. Needles to say I bleed 5 days before OTD while still in hospital. Just freaking out it will happen again.


----------



## Chilton12

Oh no, hugs Snez! I had similar with my water infection. Best to check with doc. Maybe antibiotics needed to be safe x


----------



## Annaleah

Snez - I'd check with the clinic first thing in the morning. Unlikely to be a reaction to the crinone if you've been taking it uneventfully for a few days, but that is just my lay persons take on it.  Could you call gp and ask if you can drop a sample in for them to dip and send off for culture? So that's in process if symptoms worsen.  I had crinone once back with my first fet in 2009. I didn't seem to get on with it.  Not sure how but over a week or so there was quite some build up 'up there'! I didn't enjoy that or clearing it one bit (sorry tmi). 

Afm - much the same as I posted this morning.  Some light brown discharge, crampy weird.  Spent most of today trying not to cry. I'm on progynova, oestrogen patches and cyclogest. I've never had any discharge or bleeding in any 2ww  (though I know they're all different). Always got bfp and all except once had nicely doubling hcg for a few weeks, brown discharge, hcg stopped rising and I've had scan, stopped meds and waited it out.  Feeling nervous and a bit treatment fatigued  😢

Hope all the other 2wwaiters are hanging in there x


----------



## snezienka013

I managed to get Emergency Appointment at 11 with GP today to check for UTI? Clinic doesnt open until 9am so will try and call them later. So worried now it will affect my chances. 
Cortney good luck for scan today.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Done another test this morning on a different test no again I've had a faint line . I'm still not covinced though. How's everyone feeling xx


----------



## Chilton12

Snez, I'm sure it'll be fine, but I was very worried when I had one before transfer. Hope you're feeling better soon x

Oh exciting Welsh! Let's hope it stays x


----------



## Chilton12

Hows your twingesloubee? Mine seem better today xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi Snez - I had the same symptoms and just come back for an app with the GP. But showed no infection. I think some of the side-effects can be burning and increased urination at night. My endo also has cystitis symptoms but I wanted to make sure before my transfer! Spent a lot of yday running to the loo! Was sure I had a UTI! Not sure how I'll be able to hold in my wee for transfer!

I got a call from the clinic today to say my transfer will be today as 4 embryos have already reached blastocyst! Am feeling super nervous and now rushing around like a mad woman. ! 

I know hot showers are to be avoided but do you think it'll be ok to have a quick shower and wash my hair before transfer?


----------



## Chilton12

Fantastic news Essexgirl! Good luck. How many are you having back? X

Oh no, hugs Loubee. I'm okayish, my one daughter is off with an ear infection so keeping me busy, but I can't think about anything else but embryos and I even dreamt they weren't devleoping because I'm worried. Got to be positive!  good luck with your work. What do you do? X


----------



## Chilton12

They are always getting something Loubee. She seems fine now, which is annoying, but nice to have some alone time together. 

Wow, I bet your job is interesting! Mine is just none stop and you can never switch off (probably like yours too). 

It is, don't know how to feel. Glad we've got each other to talk to though! Nice to speak to someone who understands first hand xx


----------



## Chilton12

How many embryos did you have Essex girl? What stage where they when they were thawed? Xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

I'm just having the one put back in as I'm under 35 and it's my first try, so clinic policy. They were day 3 when thawed and were taken out on tues. 4 have gone to full blastocyst, the rest still OK but lagging behind. Will find out more when at the clinic. Just on my way there now. Very nervous! 

I've taken a week off but not sure if work would've been a better distraction! Though it's nice not to have the stress of it.


----------



## Chilton12

Mine were only 5 cell so potentially blastocyst I think. Yours would definitely be blastocyst I think.

I keep goggling things about uneven cell division (like mine were) and it's making me pessimistic and low. I've even rang the clinic to talk to the lab who looked after my embryos to check their development. I'm going crazy! Hoping she'll put my mind at rest! Xx

Exciting Essexgirl - good luck xx


----------



## snezienka013

So back from GP. Had blood and Leucicytes in the sample, so she said UTI. Gave me Amoxicilin antibiotics. I called clinic to ask if this was safe. She said yes and to drink plenty. Im now in tears as really worried the antibiotics will cause damage to embryos or prevent them implanting. Anyone on antibiotics that was on2ww and it worked? I cant stop crying. Do you think clinic would honestly say if this affects my chances?

Welsh geeat news line is there. Sounds promossing.
EssexGirl good luck, let us know how u get on.


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks for your reassuring comments loubee. Waiting for the lab to call. My clinic ,it's be sick of me lol xx

Hugs snez, try not to worry. I was on amoxicillin last week and clinic said its absolutely fine wi transfer. Try not to worry xx


----------



## snezienka013

Loubee yes. Sort off resigned...decided to take them and see what happens. If this doesnt work then I dnt know. This one whole cycle (1 fresh + 1 FET) was my only on NHS so if it is BFN we would have to consider if we can try again due to finance.


----------



## Goldengoose

Hope all you ladies are ok...I'm just sat at the airport in Prague in the sun. Flight isn't for 2 hours. Hardly slept last night and had a really bad headache probably the stress of the day catching up with me. Can't wait to get home x


----------



## Chilton12

Safe journey Goldengoose x

I have twinges/scratching feelings inside again left side and I think slight spotting again sorry for tmi but it's like off white, creamy with a possible pink tinge. Grrr. Surely it can't be implantation yet? I only had 5 cell embryos back Tuesday at 14:00? 

X


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton you were doing natural FET, right? No meds at all? Not even progesteron? I think progesteron can cause pinky discharge. Byt if you not taking any it might be just from the transfer. It might be an early implantation.


----------



## Chilton12

Yeah it's a natural, but I am using progesterone pessaries twice a day but rectally ;-/ xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

ET done! Just relaxing on the sofa now.  Ended up having two put in. We were offered the choice  in the clinic minutes before the transfer (as embryos were very good rather than excellent quality) and had only a few mins to make a decision! Hope we've made the right one. 

Snez - it's good you got it checked out. Don't worry it'll get better soon. The nurse at my clinic said it was really common to get them at this stage due to the pessaries etc. Hope you feel better soon.

Chilton, I'm sure the discharge is normal but if you're worried just give the clinic a quick call to put your mind at rest. How you feeling now? Try to distract your worried thoughts with something else. Maybe watch a new TV series or a good book or something? Though I know that's easier said than done as we've talked of nothing else since transfer. We started watching a new series on TV to try to take our minds off it.

Golden - did you get home Ok? 

Welsh - that's great. Fingers crossed the line keeps getting stronger!


----------



## Jojonz

Woop woop Essex girl congrats on being pupo 

Smez  sorry to hear you're not we'll. .hope the meds kick in soon. It's so hard not to worry when there's a curve ball. 

Chilton the wait is really hard..any news?I don't have any experience with that sorry. 

Golden goose will be so nice. To be.home!

Afm it's otd  today and I've been up all.night with a terrible tummy bug vomiting and the runs. I've never seen a face go gray before! Supposed to have a blood test but I'm not going anywhere. .m can't believe I'm delaying it. I do have a hpt but am so dehydrated u don't know when that's gonna happen.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats great news Essexgirl! Wahoo ;-) x

Hope you're feeling better Snez? x

I rang the clinic, who said it's completely normal due to embryo transfer being tricky with my lining being so thick, which they said was good ;-). Also spoke to the embryolgist who reassured me a little about out embryos. Feeling a bit more positive!  

Jojonz, I hope you feel better soon. Hugs!! Have you thought about doing a pregnancy test at home instead? x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sorry to hear that Jojonz. Try to keep your fluids up if you can and hopefully it'll pass soon! Diarolyte is usually good for rehydrating if there's anyone who can pop out to get it for you? But it's worth checking it's OK to have. Fingers crossed for you that you get good news 

That's good you called them Chilton, means you can relax now


----------



## Goldengoose

Yay I'm home xxxxx


----------



## Chilton12

Welcome home GoldenGoose X


----------



## snezienka013

22nd April snezienka and Hayze ET
                Jojonz OTD
                Annaleah OTD
25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
              Chocolate OTD - early BFP
              Waffle OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
29th April Lmkg OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                EssexGirl OTD??
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Loubee, sorry to hear you're not feeling well  . I'm feeling a little better, but I'm finding it hard to be optimistic about everything. I'm getting there lol. I think.its too early but embryos can develop quicker inside you then out, so maybe. I keep getting twinges too. Let's hope it's a good sign xx


----------



## snezienka013

EssexGirl- congrats in double PUPO. Hope 2ww goes quick for u. When is ur OTD?
Cortney- how did the scan go today?
GoldenGoose- finally home. Now u can just relax.
Waffle- how far are you? It is probably just too early. Might be late implanter.
Annaleah- spotting is normal. Hope u get BFP tomorrow. Good luck fx xx
Welsh- I know is early but surely u would not get all this BFP if was not real. Hope it stays BFP and u can then believe its happening.
Jojonz- sorry u not well. Hopefully u better tomorrow and can get bloods done. Good luck. Get some rest if u can.
Chilton- glad u got through to the clinic and u feel bit more reassured. This process u never know what is a good sign and what not as everyone is so different.
Loubee- hope u ok.sorry it is getting worse. Did u maybe try some hot toddy( lemon+honey+water warmed up- no whiskey 😜). Supposed to help.
Hayze- my ET buddy good luck for tomorrow. Hope everything goes smooth for u
CLP- did u call ur clinic today with ur result?

AFM- had my last bath and treated myself to hot chocolate. Now of to bed early before I think myself crazy.


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks for your updates Snez!. I hope your transfer goes well! What time u in tomorrow? Xx


----------



## Jojonz

well I did my hpt and got a BFP! I'm a little hesitant about it, because I had a bleed two days ago, so if something had started to happen and then went wrong it would still show up as a BFP but cuold not be... so I did actually pop in to get my bloods done and now I'm lying on the couch. Won't get blood test results till tomorrow due to where I live so another day of waiting and chilling - but there is a pretty good glimmer of hope!

Snez best of luck for tomorrow - hope you get a really great sleep

Loubee I had a terrible hacking cough and more sneezes than I thought was possible for my 2ww... finally subsiding now. I just had to stay positive - these embies are tough little cookies and can probably handle more than we think but it's hard not to worry

GG yay for being home! hope you can just relax now. 

Hugs to everyone else on the 2ww or waiting for ET


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good news JoJonz, fingers crossed the bloods confirm the good news.

Snez - my test date is May 6, so long wait! Not buying any hpt until the day before as I know I get impatient!


----------



## Annaleah

Welcome to the world of pupo Essexgirl.  Fingers crossed 

Welcome home Goldengoose

Snez -good luck for transfer tomorrow. I remember  that  I got a bit if of brown disharge the night before otd with dd

Fingers crossed Jojonz for a strong hcg  result tomorrow. Glad you were able to test and get to clinic. Waiting longer would've been hard.  

Hope all the other 2 week waiters aren't been driven too crazy waiting  

Afm - I tested positive around 6am using FRER and Lloyds own brand (apparently has sensitivity low as 10mIU/ml) I'll still get hcg blood level done tomorrow as planned so I have a baseline for some serial monitoring.  Ulterior motive for POAS early was so I could get bloods at the recurrent miscarriage clinic where I work. They repeated all my already wonky clotting bloods. After a little nudging with local epu they agreed to do hcg Monday so hopefully less fighting for early follow up if I run into problems  xx


----------



## Annaleah

Loubee - I've had a terrible cough for three weeks. Keep well hydrated, sleep a little raised on pillows and someone on here suggested ginger which I grated into honey lemon hot water. Very soothing and lessened cough. 

Do not do what I did. ......I took so much inhaled steroids to get rid of cough that I gave myself a present of oral thrush  😲


----------



## Goldengoose

Good luck for those with transfers tomorrow


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Good luck and everything crossed for everyone with transfers today.

Also hoping everyone gets better soon! It's horrible feeling poorly in the middle of all this angst..

I'm fine. No positive on the sticks yet, which is obviously making me worry, but still having the funny little twinges / fluttery feelings, so who knows?! 

Have lovely Fridays all xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Good luck to you ladies that have transfers today .  

I've just done another test and still have a second line. I still can't get myself to believe that it might actually have worked this time ! I can't seem to let my guard down xx


----------



## snezienka013

Good Morning. Great news Jojonz and Annaleah. Hope u both get positive bloods as well. 
Chilton- i dnt know exactly, depends on the call. But should be in the afternoon. Im actualy just getting ready to go to work as I would go mad at home.
I will update when I get a call.


----------



## Chilton12

Exciting Snez! Good luck for all the transfers x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good luck for all the transfers today


----------



## Hayze

Snezienka, I'm in the same boat as you.  I'm going to work this morning but the husband is working from home. What time are you scheduled to be in?  I'm  1:40pm.  A bit nervous this time rather than the excited of last.  So hope it works.  Good luck xx

Welsh, congratulations hon xx

Jojonz and annaleah, good luck with the OTD xxx


----------



## mrsmark

Congrats to the BFPers! We have a great strike rate!

Good luck to those transferring today. 

Loub I came down with a horrific sore throat 3 days after transfer.  All scratchy and mucousy. It's v slowly going away now. 

I did another test this morning 7dp5dpt and came up with a very dark, much stronger line. So I guess it's really happening!


----------



## Chilton12

Congratulations mrsmark    x

How are u feeling Loubee? I'm feeling better and more optimistic!  I still have slight twinges and my boobs are becoming sore and I'm having dizzy spells (which I got last time), so i'm hoping that's a good sign. Does the progesterone give u sore books? x


----------



## Chilton12

I think it might be after reading online. Progesterone cab give u all the pregnancy symptoms.With the girls? I only had spotting twice just before test and after and dizziness. I had no symptoms at all really x


----------



## snezienka013

Quick update, had a call. Both survived, phew. One started to re-expand but the other is a bit behind. And it has a bit fragmentation on the outside but that is not a main part of blastocyte so she said it doesnt matter. Whatever that means. Im due to go in at 3pm. Fx they both ok by then.
MesMark congratulations again.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats great news Snez. Good luck with the transfer ;-) c


----------



## EssexGirl44

Great news Mrs Mark and Snez


----------



## JAA

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me joining this group. Congratulations to everyone on their BPFS . This is my 6th round of IVF with my OTD 30.4.16.
I am fortunately blessed to have a DD from a fresh cycle in 2013, but since then I have had 3 early miscarriages around 7 weeks from my FET. I've had tests and all have come back clear.  Last Thursday I had 2 frozen embies put back one a 7cell and the other 8cell-compacting both of good quality. Like us all I am going crazy with symptom spotting and comparing previous cycles with this one. Today 8dpt I'm having sharp pains in my left ovary and my boobs are no longer sore. Starting to think that it is another failed cycle and can't get my head out of this rut. Anyone feeling the same?


----------



## Annaleah

Welcome JAA and hugs. So easy to be driven crazy by all the twinges that happen especially when your watching every symptom. I'm a prolific symptom watcher, googler, obsessive knicker checker having had several miscarriages, three after FET. It's a nerve wracking roller coaster and can be hard to quieten the fears. Hope the rest of your 2ww passes quickly with a lovely result.  Fingers crossed. 

Congrats Mrsmark 😊

Snez and Hayes hope your transfers go well 

I'm just waiting for phone call with hcg level   Had a call from miscarriage clinic to say my TEG bloods from yesterday were abnormal. Have repeat hcg for Monday too.....talk about nervous crazy woman spurred into action


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi JAA. I hear you Hun. I am going crazeee. Everyone else is getting early bfps and mine are still negative. I have had the fluttery tummy feelings but no idea what might be causing it, it is just so, so tough to survive the 2ww, I had totally forgotten how hard. Hang in there! 
I'm 7 days post and testing at the hospital is Monday. You?


----------



## Annaleah

Chocolate....so easy to forget how hard the waiting and crazy is when there is so much riding on it.  

Nurse just called to say my hcg is 596 at 10dp5dt so I'm reassured it's a good level.  Never had such a high level at this stage so I'm praying this one sticks


----------



## Hayze

Hi all

Congrats on the new BFPs. So exciting. 

My clinic have never mentioned gradings in the entire time I've been with them.  This time though, I've got a 4A blastocyst (A is the best with them) and it's nicely tucked away in me now.  Many reasons to smile this time  

Hope your transfer went well Snezienka. 

I'm going to give these boards a bit of a break for my 2ww this time. I'm hoping that'll stop me wanting to test early.  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being pupo Hayze. Sending lots of baby dust. x


----------



## beckha

Hello everyone no time to catch up and read. Congrats on the bfps. 

We've just booked an appointment at our old clinic in Wales to egg share again, they gave us our daughter. It's the 9th may. So more fresh it is. We will not be beaten! Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats great news Beckha! Keep us posted on how things go. Wishing u all the best xx


----------



## Chilton12

Anyone else in the 2ww feeling a little nauseous, dizzy and sore boobs? Making me thing is could be working but I know pessaries can cause symptoms x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies. Annaleah great news.

Im officially PUPO with 2 day 6 blasts. One fully expanded, one not that great. My clininc doesnt grade but the one they said was good quality. OTD 4th of May. Im really tired so going to relax in bed. I will catch up properly tomorrow. Everyone have a nice evening.
Beckha- just seen the post. Great news. Hope all goes well. Keep strong.


----------



## Chilton12

Great news Snez - wahoo! x


----------



## Goldengoose

Congrats to the new PUPO ladies and great news for you also beckha sooooo happy for you and that you get to move on with your journey so quick. Chilton I'm only 2 days in and today I just didn't feel right lots of af twinges and pulling no spotting yet but I did have a dizzy spell. Surly it way too soon for any symtoms I just keep thinking it's all in my head it must be. Had no physical symtoms such as spotting yet so I wrecking it's probably in my head x hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Chilton12

Goldengoose, it say the pessaries can give u pregnancy symptoms but then I don't know ;-/.if they are actually symptoms. However, I had no symptoms except spotting and twinges ( like period pain) with my girls 8-9 year ago with a fet x


----------



## Goldengoose

Suppose we won't know if it's the real deal till OTD.  Z


----------



## Chilton12

I guess not. I, only 3dp3dt and I'm symptom spotting lol. I need to stop goggling! I never did anything when I had it 8-9 years ago. But the internet wasn't as widely used x


----------



## Goldengoose

It is really difficult not to Google xx I'm just trying to keep calm and hope that helps the little embies attach and get comfortable xx


----------



## Chilton12

Me too! We've got to believe in our embryos. Fingers crossed the groups positive results keep coming and include us xx


----------



## JAA

Belgian chocolate waffle: my OTD is 30th April which I think is way too long. Just have to take a test and ring hospital with my result!! Testing Monday which will make me 11dp3dt, hopefully I will see something then if not it gives me time to prepare myself  for OTD.


----------



## Goldengoose

I'm not testing early I want to stay in PUPO bubble for as long as possible x


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Very sensible goldengoose! I am turning into a      


Thank goodness it's the weekend... Oh, hang on, more time for agonising and navel gazing!!!!


----------



## snezienka013

25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
              Chocolate OTD - early BFP
              Waffle OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
29th April Lmkg OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
4th May    Snezienka OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
                Hayze OTD

OMG- we all had transfers now. Just OTD's left. Hope all BFP


----------



## Goldengoose

Love the updates! We have a a lot of people now and fantastic results x


----------



## Annaleah

Beckha, lovely to hear that you have a plan. Fingers crossed for your fresh cycle.  

Good luck to all the pupo ladies


----------



## msparos

Hi ladies,

I'm officially PUPO with two on board. Test date 8 May. 

Please can you add me?

Thanks 
Xxx  xxX


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi all

I cracked and tested this morning. I'm  9dp3dt - it was BFN. Gutted, but suppose it's still early days. ... I hope.  

Xx


----------



## LJUK

Kimbers101 fingers crossed you are just too early yet. My OTD is 1st may. So long away. Not feeling too hopeful but can't bring myself to test early as can't face a bfn yet but at same time dying to test!


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies  Can I join you? I'm 9dp3dt and have very strong crampy pains, sore boobs and feel very emotional. I'm really trying to resist testing as I had a early miscarriage the last time after 5 days of positive results  Overall, I feel a lot more relaxed this time and haven't had any spotting so far. I started to bleed on day 4 on my other cycle. I'm just praying this one sticks  xx


----------



## Chilton12

Of course JoBell sorry to hear of your miscarriage  . Hopefully this one will be more positive!  I am currently 4dp3dt mine were 5 cell embryos so hoping mine are growing nicely inside me  . 

Hows everyone else? I'm going to try and distract myself and taking my daughters to the park as the weather is lovely! Hope you all have a lovely weekend x


----------



## Goldengoose

I'm getting a lot of lower back ache this is defiantly something I didn't have last time. Really don't want to get my hopes up too much lol


----------



## JoBell

Goldengoose - I'm getting lower back pain too which I didn't have the first time. How far on are you? Mines just started and the cramps are getting stronger. I've just bought some pregnancy tests so I'm tempted to do one tomorrow. I just don't want to be disappointed  x


----------



## Chilton12

Hey all,

Loubee I've not had lower back ache but I have had a few slight twinges on and off but easing from before. Feeling really drained today, just woke up from a nap as I feel a bit sick and dizzy. I'm due on next Friday, but the clinic saith progesterone pessaries would delay my period, however,I'm still anxious if it hasn't quoted I might have one period still x


----------



## Goldengoose

I'm only day 3 past a 5 day transfer jobell....I know it's hard but don't test early it's just not worth the stress. You will end up testing every few days. Try hold out were all in it together


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hey all. I'm 2dp5dt (I think, does day 1 count as day after or day of the transfer?). Haven't felt any symptoms, just extreme tiredness and sometimes a little shortness of breath. Have had an afternoon nap everyday and been in bed by 9.30! Though I keep waking up at 6am! Just trying to distract myself but have googled a few times! Eeekkk! Not going to test until May 6.


----------



## Goldengoose

Essex girl my test date is same day as yours so we will stick together hun because I'm definitely not testing early xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Fab golden goose, we have to keep each other strong! I'm not allowing myself to buy a test until the day before so I avoid temptation.


----------



## JoBell

I'm day 10 tomorrow and its a miracle that I haven't tested already lol. I tested earlier than this the last time and got positive results but the test on day 14 was negative which turned out to have been an early miscarriage. I really don't want to test and go through that again but I'm not sure I can wait until Thursday. I can't face testing on a work morning so tomorrow is my only chance. I will decide when I wake up... x

EssexGirl - I count the day after the transfer as day 1. I didn't have any symptoms early on but I started having slight crampy pains around day 5 and my boobs have been sore and heavy x


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hope all okay and been enjoying the sunshine xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snezienka013 said:


> 25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
> Chocolate OTD - early BFP
> Waffle OTD
> 27th April Kimbers OTD
> MrsMark OTD- early BFP
> 28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
> 29th April Lmkg OTD
> 1st May Onyx OTD
> 2nd May ILW OTD
> 3rd May Chilton and Loubee OTD
> 4th May Snezienka OTD
> 6th May GoldenGoose OTD
> EssexGirl OTD
> Hayze OTD
> 
> OMG- we all had transfers now. Just OTD's left. Hope all BFP


Hey lovely PUPO ladies, I am still around am just completely exhausted and haven't been on line that much!     Too all of you!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks JoBell. I thought so, I got confused as I was told to test 16dpt but the nurse at the ET wrote down May 6 on my sheet, but that only makes it 15 days! So she must've meant May 7 - I'll see when we get nearer the time If I can wait until May 7, as its a Saturday, and we'll both be off work. Plus, if it's not the news I'm hoping for I won't have to go to work straight after.

I hear you CLP! Even though I've done nothing since ET, the exhaustion is crazy! 

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Hayze

Ooh it's all very exciting. It's nice to hear of so many of you determined to not test early. My OTD is Weds 4th May but if I test on a work day, no matter which way it goes, I'm going to be a nightmare. Luckily Monday is a bank holiday so I might try with an early detection then. Not sure yet. Certainly won't be going any earlier than that. 

Essex and CLP, I've slept more in these last 2 days than I have in the last month. Went for a couple of little walks yesterday to stop myself going stir crazy, then straight back home to sleep.  Work is going to be hell tomorrow.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies how are you ? 

I have been getting bfp's since Wednesday but my otd isn't until Thursday . Should I ring clinic now or will they just tell me to wait until otd. ? Xx


----------



## JoBell

Morning ladies  I caved in and done a test... definite pink line  I'm finding it really hard to stay positive after the last time but I suppose it's a good start. Fingers crossed the BFPs keep coming! x


----------



## Welshsweetie

Congratulations jobell. What day are you on? Fingers crossed it stay positive for you xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

That sounds lovely Hayze, unfortunately I was back at work this week, along with my previous BFPs to take care of   ,  there is no time for extra naps. But fx it's all good!   

Essex girl - Zzzz


Welshsweetie- is your clinic open on Sunday? Mine only has an on call person on the weekend! Might have to wait until Monday Hunny.


  too all


CLP


----------



## Welshsweetie

The clinic is open today . But will they just tell me to wait until my otd? Xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Welshsweetie - I was worried my clinic would tell me to call back OTD, so have waited and will call them tomorrow!

CLP


----------



## JoBell

Thank you Welshsweetie  I'm 10dp3dt today. It was a definite pink line - no squinting needed lol. Congratulations on your BFPs! x


----------



## Chilton12

Congratulations JoBell  . You had many symptons? I'm 5dp3dt but mine were 5 cell embryos frozen at day 1 due to ohss (good quality though) Getting excited but also nervous. X


----------



## snezienka013

25th April CLP OTD - early BFP
              Chocolate OTD - early BFP
              Waffle OTD
27th April Kimbers OTD
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
29th April Lmkg OTD 
30th April JAA OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD 
              LJUK OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
4th May    Snezienka OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
                Hayze OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies, good luck to all new comers. Great news for all new BFP.
I hope u all ok and enjoying the weekend. Sorry for lack of personals but I am not feeling great. Yesterday I woke with slight headache. Decide to go out for walk and maybe lunch. Ended up home at 2pm with big headache and bad nausea. Spent all day in bed. I feel a bit better but still a bit light headed. Im only 2dp5dt so surely too early for any symptomps. 
So need to try to get a bit in shape as back to work tomorrow.
I would like to wish a good luck to all testers tomorrow. Hope u all get ur BFP (new or confirmed from before).

Have a nice day xx


----------



## Chilton12

Snez. Hope you feel better soon! x

Have a lovely Sunday everyone x


----------



## JoBell

Thank you ladies 

Chilton - I haven't really had many symptoms. Mainly just cramps that were really bad yesterday but they've eased a bit today. I've had a really bad cold that seems to have turned into a sinus infection so that's taking my mind off the 2ww lol. 

My OTD is Thursday 28th. Can you please add me to the list  x


----------



## Cortneywils

Wow just popped on to check on everyone's progress....wow everyone's pupo or had an early bfp.....congratulations everyone with bfp and good luck to those that are pupo! 

My FET is looking like 10th May and I have a scan 3rd may to check lining is thickening up.

I'm on 3 hrt's a day for 5 days then 4 a day for 6 days while taking suprecur!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## JoBell

Me again!! 

I'm a bit confused. I done my test this morning and there was definitely a pink 2nd line. I looked at it again about 10 minutes later and it was still there. I looked again after an hour and it had faded a lot. I've just had another look and it's barely there. The last time the lines stayed on the tests for days after. Is this normal? I know it says to read the results within 2 minutes but it seems weird after the lines staying the last time x


----------



## Chilton12

Hey JoBell, I'm not sure. I have mine from when I did an fet 9 years ago and it's still positive. Some of them might fade;I'm not sure. Do another one if you're unsure x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snezienka013 said:


> Hi ladies, good luck to all new comers. Great news for all new BFP.
> I hope u all ok and enjoying the weekend. Sorry for lack of personals but I am not feeling great. Yesterday I woke with slight headache. Decide to go out for walk and maybe lunch. Ended up home at 2pm with big headache and bad nausea. Spent all day in bed. I feel a bit better but still a bit light headed. Im only 2dp5dt so surely too early for any symptomps.
> So need to try to get a bit in shape as back to work tomorrow.
> I would like to wish a good luck to all testers tomorrow. Hope u all get ur BFP (new or confirmed from before).
> 
> Have a nice day xx


Sounds like me at the same stage  

CLP


----------



## JoBell

I will do another test in the morning. I read on the first response website that the tests should be read straight away after 3 minutes. I suppose they can fade when the stick dries out. Fingers crossed I get a more definite result tomorrow x


----------



## snezienka013

Cortney great news. Hope u feeling ok on the MEds. Not long to go for scan. Fingers crossed all ok.
Jobell sorry I cant help. I have never had a positive hpt. But um sure the time frame is there for reason. Hope u get BFP tomorrow to reassure u.
CLP- i dnt want to read too much into it as well too early. But I still have headache in the background but better. Nausea is gone. I couldnt eat anything yesterday. But im soo tired. Work will not be fun tomorrow. U get to call in with ur BFP tomorrow, right. Great news. Will u get ur first scan booked at the same time? How exciting.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

snezienka013 said:


> CLP- i dnt want to read too much into it as well too early. But I still have headache in the background but better. Nausea is gone. I couldnt eat anything yesterday. But im soo tired. Work will not be fun tomorrow. U get to call in with ur BFP tomorrow, right. Great news. Will u get ur first scan booked at the same time? How exciting.


Yes, will be calling in the morning and should get date for scan as well! Also going to try and get a GP appointment so I can convince him to prescribe my Progynova and cyclogest!

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Woo hoo for all the bfps! Snez hopefully your tiredness is a good sign. 

I'm also fessing up to an early test tomorrow with my doctor. Not sure what happens next. 

Hope everyone had good weekends! X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils said:


> Wow just popped on to check on everyone's progress....wow everyone's pupo or had an early bfp.....congratulations everyone with bfp and good luck to those that are pupo!
> 
> My FET is looking like 10th May and I have a scan 3rd may to check lining is thickening up.
> 
> I'm on 3 hrt's a day for 5 days then 4 a day for 6 days while taking suprecur!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Wishing you lots of luck  

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

Sorry was my sons birthday on Friday so we had a very hectic weekend! Congrats to everyone who has had positives or is PUPO! 

It's my official test date today and yes it's still positive so I'll be calling clinic to book 6 week scan at some point today! X


----------



## EssexGirl44

That's fab news chocolate, congrats! 

All the best to those also testing today. 

I'm ready to climb the walls already on this 2ww and I'm only 4dp5dt! It's going to be a long old wait. Those who said it was better to work during this time were right!! The time would've gone a lot quicker. I've pretty much been resting at home watching films since ET but going to get back out and about and to normal life today. Just not going to lift anything heavy. 

Have a good day, all.


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats chocolate!   .

I'm the same Essexgirl, I keep having positive and negative moments and lately, I'm been having horrible dreams that it fails and I can't get over it 😪. Need to toughen up! Hope everyone is okay x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Ah Chilton. It's so tough isn't it! I'm trying to keep myself occupied by my mind keeps getting distracted with thoughts of will it or won't it work! I just want to know either way so I can just get on with life, feels like everything is on hold if that makes sense.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

Had a busy morning, been to GP and he has prescribed my cyclogest and Progynova and put them on repeat prescription    


Also called clinic and have first scan on the 18th May @ 12:10, so now the 3WW begins    LOL!!


  too all


CLP


----------



## Chilton12

It is Essexgirl ;-(. I feel very similar to you. I feel like this is our last shot due to finance and stress.   x

Thats great news Clp. Exciting!! x


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy morning, been to GP and he has prescribed my cyclogest and Progynova and put them on repeat prescription
> 
> Also called clinic and have first scan on the 18th May @ 12:10, so now the 3WW begins  LOL!!
> 
> too all
> 
> CLP


We are in on the 16th at 10.30  I think this wait is worse than the 2ww! 3 whole weeks from today! Feeling really bloated and tired today! Not in to work at all lol

Sticky fairydust to us all! X


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> cutelittlepumpkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Had a busy morning, been to GP and he has prescribed my cyclogest and Progynova and put them on repeat prescription
> 
> Also called clinic and have first scan on the 18th May @ 12:10, so now the 3WW begins  LOL!!
> 
> too all
> 
> CLP
> 
> 
> 
> We are in on the 16th at 10.30  I think this wait is worse than the 2ww! 3 whole weeks from today! Feeling really bloated and tired today! Not in to work at all lol
> 
> Sticky fairydust to us all! X
Click to expand...

Yay! Slightly jealous that yours is before ours   but the 18th is the only day that week we are both off work, so not a lot of choice!!

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Loubee, I'm okay just lethargic and slight twinges. It says that they are usually fully implantated by day 7 and implant between day 6-7 so hopefully ours will be cosy and safe now, fingers crossed x


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats to all those with bfps.  Hope all those waiting to test are holding up. 

Courtney - good news that you've got a provisional date for ET. Hope you're not getting too many symptoms with the meds.  Fingers crossed for you. 

I'm joining the rest of the 3wwaiters!! Bloods at 10dp5dt were 596 (the highest I've ever had at this stage so fingers crossed). I had repeat bloods at epu this morning.  I hope they call by the end of the day.  I have a scan booked at the recurrent miscarriage clinic on 11th May.....


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Left an answerphone message for midwife to get care booked this morning, at GPs suggestion, the recorded message said someone will call in 3-5 days, well a midwife called back this afternoon, well impressed     

CLP


----------



## Annaleah

That was quick CLP. My gp did prescribe cyclogest last time.  But this time I'm also on evorel and progynova. I think evorel is actually cheaper on a  private script. I'll give gp a call today. My beta is up to 1504 - repeat on Wed and then see if the epu will do anything further.  So praying this one sticks. Don't think I can face another miscarriage.


----------



## mrsmark

Wow your betas are great annaleah

I just had my first beta today at 10dp5dt - it was 427. Don't really know what that means but it seems to be ok!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Great news so many have their first scans booked. Annaleah, looks like their taking good care of you so fingers crossed for a smooth journey.

I've had no symptoms so far. Just been tired and napping throughout the day. Though today I went out food shopping and for a walk and felt more awake. Was nice as I forgot about it all for all of two hours, haha! 

Hope everyone continues to get BFPs


----------



## Belgian Chocolate Waffle

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know, it's over for us, BFN today. I am feeling very sad of course, because this is the end of the treatment road for us, but also totally blessed to have my two beautiful boys. If someone had told me at the beginning of my IVF journey that I would have perfect twins, but no more, I would have gladly taken it...

I will carry on watching your stories and wishing so much that your bfps turn into the gorgeous babies that you brave and strong ladies so deserve xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

I'm sorry to hear that Belgian. I know it's tough but, like you said, you just have to try to focus on the positives and your lovely twins. Sending you hugs xx


----------



## Chilton12

Sorry to hear that, thinking of you bcw. Valid point  .  I keep reminding myself too when I worry about testing next week and how we are so lucky to have our twinnies!   xx


----------



## Chilton12

How u feeling Loubee? I keep having the odd sharp twinges, hoping that it's a good sign! Hope you're feeling bit better.

Snez - how are you feeling? 

Congrats Clp and Mrsmark on your appointments - exciting 
Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hey, my tummy is a little bloated too, but the pessaries can do that I think. Mine aren't period like twinges just like sharp pains occasionally and then it goes. It's torture waiting and guessing what the pains or symptons are and if they're positive things! Wahoo half way there!! Xx


----------



## snezienka013

Waffle- I am so sorry to read that. Please take some time and treat urself. Spend sm time with ur family and enjoy it.
Chilton and Loubee- im fine, really tired. My boss was asking me at work today if he was keeping me awake😂 I did think I was going to fall asleep on my desk around 2pm. Have had a little back pain and sm twinges in my tummy. So fx its all good news. 3dp5dt so still early days.
CLP, MrsMark and Annaleah great news for ur lovely beta numbers and ur scan dates. Hope the wait for scans goes quickly.


----------



## snezienka013

27th April Kimbers OTD
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
              Jobell OTD
29th April Lmkg OTD 
30th April JAA OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD 
              LJUK OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
                Hayze OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## Chilton12

Glad you're okay Snez ;-). Fingers crossed for more positives! X


----------



## snezienka013

Morning. Tiday is one of thise negative days. I woke up to do my progesteron and TMI noticed my cervix is quite low, lower than other days. So sitting here convinced AF on a way and that it didnt work again. Plus I have a headache again. Need to find my PMA pants. Hope all u lovely ladies are getting on better than me.


----------



## Chilton12

Snez try not to worry. I know it's easier said than done! I have lots of negative moments and then a few optimistic moments. I haven't checked my cervix, remember it's stoll early days. Hope your headache eases. 

My boobs are so sore today! And still getting the odd twinge. Had dull period type aches for a little last night but then they went - thankfully! 

How you feeling Loubee? Xx


----------



## Annaleah

Waffle - so sorry and sending gentle hugs. 

Thanks Essexgirl. I  hope I have a smoother run too and hope this pregnancy continues healthy. Had to fight repeatedly for access to services, but thankfully not so much of a fight this time as I'm know to the team that are following up.  Good luck with 2ww -fingers crossed. 

Mrsmark -good news on your hcg level. 

Fingers crossed for all those waiting for otd.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Belgian Chocolate Waffle said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know, it's over for us, BFN today. I am feeling very sad of course, because this is the end of the treatment road for us, but also totally blessed to have my two beautiful boys. If someone had told me at the beginning of my IVF journey that I would have perfect twins, but no more, I would have gladly taken it...
> 
> I will carry on watching your stories and wishing so much that your bfps turn into the gorgeous babies that you brave and strong ladies so deserve xxx


 Massive   waffle, What a beautiful post, it made me   !

CLP


----------



## Chilton12

Hi loubee, seems like you're having a rough time - hugs  . I haven't got pains today just an odd little twinge, but I know it's common to not get a lot of symptons as its so early, and I didn't with my twins cycle before. I'm sure it's fine though! My boobs have been very tender today, but I know that the progesterone can make them very sore. If you're really concerned, I would call your clinic. Better to be safe!

I had a lovely unexpected call from my clinic yesterday to check how I am, which I thought was lovely! The nurse confirmed its very common to not get symptons or spotting, it doesn't mean it hasn't or isn't working. Every women is different though X


----------



## Chilton12

Another thought, I alternate the pessaries front and back, as they make me sore. Could it be that? X


----------



## Chilton12

They are fab, Always so caring and friendly! Last time (in 2006),  I had to switch from front to back as I spotted and they said it can cause spotting and also irritation 😞. Mine have always said front or back, it goes into your blood. I'm the same, analysing very twinge or feeling  .

I'm okay today. Spent the day with my friend and her little newborn, so had cuddles. I'm just anxious about the result, but I'm trying to be positive, although it's so hard ( as you know).

Hope you feel better! X


----------



## EssexGirl44

Oh no loubee, this awful weather isn't helping lift anyone's mood either! I've been stuck indoors today and am feeling miserable. I bought some pregnancy tests online today in a moment of weakness, so annoyed at myself as I said I'd wait until the day before to test! I'm going to have to get the hubby to hide them! 

Fed up with all the meds too! Spec the pessaries! Ggrr! And I'm so ridiculously bloated nothing feels Comfy apart from my pyjamas - at least that's my excuse! 

Don't worry Chilton, I've not felt a thing either. Hope all your ladies are holding up ok x


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Essexgirl, Ive had a couple.of twinges and sore boobs but nothing servere. Glad you're okay! Xx


----------



## mrsmark

Waffle big hugs for you. What a beautiful sentiment. Look after yourself xx

All those in the 2ww, keeping everything tightly crossed for you x


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks mrsmark. How are you feeling? Did you have many symptons before BFP? x


----------



## Chilton12

Glad you're feeling better Loubee. How's the pain? Sounds perfect Loubee. I had a teat from my clinic, I've never used any others, should I? 

Xx


----------



## mrsmark

Chilton I tested really early - 5dp5dt. I woke up with a raging sore throat the day before and then suddenly felt nauseous and crampy in the afternoon. So I cracked and tested early.


----------



## Jojonz

Hi everyone

To those in the 2ww - sending heaps of positive vibes to you all. Just wanted to say that I finally got my bfp confirmed after a big muck up with my blood tests... and I had no symptoms at all during my 2ww, was really sick with a bad cough, cold, sneezing etc - and then got a terrible vomiting and diarrhea bug in the last week two so things felt like they were stacked against me but these little embies are tough! So - no symptoms and being sick on top of that doesn't mean a thing

good luck to you all


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Update on my progress.

ET - 20th April OTD - 29th April.  6 day embryo 3rd attempt.

Last few days my boobs have been sore. Not thinking about it too much. Been eating pineapple since day after tfr Inc the core.

Other symptoms include feeling dizzy, some tiredness nausea.
#feelingpositve.

X


----------



## EssexGirl44

JoJonz - you poor thing, sounds like you've been battling so many bugs! But it's great news you got your BFP!! 

Lmkg - not long to go until test date! 

It seems we all have diff lengths to wait to test. Mine is 16 days, so Saturday after next (ages away!!). Lmkg yours is only 9? 

Loubee - good idea about going away! DH and I were supposed to go away this week but we can't now as a few things came up across the week! Might do this long weekend before we're back at work next week.


----------



## Goldengoose

Essex girl I know what you mean mines 16days too 😯 dint understand it.


----------



## Kimbers101

Hi all

Just a quickie to say I got another BFN this morn. I have been testing early so the result this morning was no surprise :-(  I got rather upset about it all on Sunday and my three year old daughter who knows nothing of what we have been doing, cuddled me and said 'you still have me mummy'. I think that sums it up really! I'm extremely lucky to have her and anything else would of been a bonus. I don't think we will TX again but who knows!

Congrats to all if you with BFP, and I wish the rest of you in the 2ww lots of luck. 

BTW - my clinic male you test 13 days after transfer for a 3dt, 11 days for a 5dt. 

X


----------



## lmkg2011

EssexGirl44 said:


> Lmkg - not long to go until test date!
> 
> It seems we all have diff lengths to wait to test. Mine is 16 days, so Saturday after next (ages away!!). Lmkg yours is only 9?
> .


Hi Essexgirl44,

Think my clinic is taking the embryo day ie 6 then added on how many days to make it to 14.

When I had my fresh cycle back in May last year. We went back 14 days after EC and not 14 days after ET which is what I thought it would be.

X


----------



## Chilton12

Morning everyone, finally feeling a little normal and positive! I have slight twinges and pressure feelings, hoping it's a good thing. Had a mini spring clean, without heavy lifting, to try and keep busy. 

Hubby keeps pestering me to test early, but I won't give in lol. I'm 8dp3dt, not long left until test day - 6 days, just under. 

Sorry to hear about your hear about your bfn Kimbers but it could still turn bfp if no tots yet - have faith  .

Hope everyone else is okay? Xx
,


----------



## EssexGirl44

Chilton I woke up at 6am today and did the same! Felt like my mind was clearer with a tidy house, haha. Guess what turned up this morn? The darned pregnancy tests! It was supposed to be 5 day delivery and they came already, haha. I made my husband hide them straight away. 

Have a good day all


----------



## Chilton12

Loubee. I keep feeling the same  . Our embryos were 4 day last time, this time they're only day 3 and 5 cell, although the clinic said they were good quality, I'm finding it hard to stay positive too.  I know last time that I felt really negative too and that cycle worked, so try and have faith loubee. We've got eat other for Otd xx


----------



## mrsmark

Stay positive chilton and loubee - the odds are good for both of you xx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks mrsmark x


----------



## Hayze

Ladies, so sorry so many of you are struggling to stay positive. I think it's a defence mechanism - if we're a bit pessimistic then bad results don't feel like they should hurt quite so much.  I'm finding that I'm doing much better this time since I'm back at work.  It really does help to take your mind off it.

Waffle, so sorry xx

Snezienka, when you update your list next, could you please move my OTD to 4th May?  Ta x

I'm not really getting any symptoms but I have noticed I'm getting rather a lot of static shocks all of a sudden.  No one else around me is, and I'm not too shocking normally  . Weird symptom?  Who knows!


----------



## snezienka013

Today      Kimbers OTD- 
              MrsMark OTD- early BFP
28th April Welsh sweetie OTD - early BFP
              Jobell OTD
29th April Lmkg OTD 
30th April JAA OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD 
              LJUK OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
                Hayze OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies, how we getting on?

Kimbers- i am really sorry u got BFN, sending hugs and hope u take care if urself xx
Mrsmark- did u call ur clinic with BFP today?
Loubee and Chilton- i know its hard to stay positive but sm days it feels better then u get a down days. I just find it easier to get distracted at work.
Hayze- so ur my test buddy as well. Will u hold in till OTD? How u been feeling?

Good luck to Welshsweetie and Jobell tomorrow. Hope its all BFP.

I am still feeling tired, had headache all day yesterday. I still feel like AF on a way. I have very similar cramps, back pain. Oh and sore boobs but not constantly? But I feel them in the evening when my bra off. Worst when I go to sleep. I hope sm off these could be positive signs or just progesteron or my AF 😂 thing is u never know...until the OTD


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Snez, glad you're feeling a little better. I keep getting aches and twinges on and off! It's worrying, but I remember when I did it last time I had similar feelings until about 8 weeks. Let's hope they're all positive signs! I had the most peculiar feeling earlier down below, like a gurgling feeling, which then went. Has anyone else had anything similar?  All my pains seem in my right side mainly so I'm hoping that might be the side they've implanted - fingers crossed! 

Good luck for everyone testing tomorrow - fingers crossed   X


----------



## EssexGirl44

kimbers - sorry I didn't see your message earlier. I'm sorry to hear that. Sending you hugs xx

I've been having AF-like symptoms on and off today. Grrr. And sore boobs :-(


----------



## Hayze

Snez, we are indeed.  I think I'm going to do a Frer on Monday as it's bank holiday. That way I can prepare myself for having to go to work with potentially bad news.  I know it's not over till OTD but I don't think I could bear getting my first result and then having to go straight into work.  How about you? What are your plans? xx

Essex, pregnancy, medication and AF pains all feel the same. Try not to worry xx You too Snez.


----------



## Chilton12

Oh Loubee hugs!! . It doesn't mean it's over at all , it's too early to tell yet. Try and think positive. I know it's hard xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Loubee it's def not over yet! When is your OTD? I'd wait a couple more days and then test again first thing in morn.


----------



## snezienka013

Loubee i think at 9dp3dt thats like 12 days past ovulation u could be too early. Some frosties are late implanters. Hang in there and try in few days.
Chilton- i had that bubbling feeling but i do get it with my AF. All my twinges are on left side. I had a weird feelin yesterday on left quite low, hard to describe, almost like vibration or pulling feeling? 
Hayze- yes I have one old test at home and thinking Monday morning as well. Hope its a good idea. Well I mean if we get to Monday without AF...


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi everyone hope your all well havnt been on here for days been so busy at work so will need to read up to catch up on where you all are . 

It's otd today so rang up the clinic with my bfp news . I've had bfp since 5dpt and I've tested every day since lol still can't believe it. 

I have my first scan booked for 17th of May! Fingers crossed all goes well . Xx


----------



## Chilton12

Me too some to mess Snez, but it felt different somehow. My clinic said that the progesterone pessaries delay your periods, is that not the case? 

Hope everyone's okay! X


----------



## EssexGirl44

I've been wondering that - if the pessaries delay AF. I think they must as in some literature I got it says if you get a negative result to stop the meds and you should expect a period in 3-5 days. I've had AF symptoms the past two days so was worrying! 

Holding until test date is getting so hard! Gggrrrrr!!! Desp to put myself out of my misery! But then don't want time to go too quick as I have to go back to work next week and I'm enjoying time off! 

That's fab news Welsh! Congrats. 

Loubee id def test again on your OTD date. Try to hold out until then if you can.


----------



## Chilton12

Glad you're feeling better Loubee ;-). I'm getting dull aches and twinges still and paranoid my period will come as I'd be due on today ;-(. Hoping it stays away!! On constant knicker  ,  which has made me tender ;-(.

Congrats again Welshie  .

Xx


----------



## LJUK

Loubee88...here in the same boat as you. I for some mad reason tested during the middle of the day at 7dp5dt and got bfn! Not even a glimmer of a line. Don't know why I tested and hadn't even been dwelling on it. Was feeling positive and wanted to surprise DHL when he came home from work. Didn't go to plan. I know it is early but deep down know it is probably the result I am getting. No more tests in the house. Have decided next time going to go back to work after couple of days after next fresh cycle. I really think that sitting around is so hard   and ultimately it will either work or it won't...being at work would make the wait go faster if nothing else! Hoping your body was just tricking you and that you get a BFP .  Just wanted to let you know...I have probably been on every page you have Google Drive too...haha! Darn Google


----------



## snezienka013

29th April Lmkg OTD 
30th April JAA OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD 
              LJUK OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
                Hayze OTD
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## snezienka013

Lmkg good luck tomorrow. Hope its BFP.
Jobell how r u? Did u test today?

Hope everyone else is ok. One more day gone. Only 5 more to go.


----------



## LJUK

I did  tell DH Loubee. Felt bad too as he was just worried then that I had been upset all day and he wasn't here. I tested at 2pm as I was due to take a tablet at that time! I have been having mild cramping on and off . No other symptoms. With my first pregnancy I had no symptoms all the way through apart from mild cramping at start. Same symptoms as my second failed FET. Fingers crossed for you and sending hugs back. It is a tough old process. I feel OK today. Had the down day Tuesday and have tried to pick myself up since then. Will probably feel it again on OTD but just need to plan some pick me ups for the following week. Hope you are OK too xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Morning everyone,

Good luck Lmkg on your old today! How's everyone feeling?

I'm finding that the last couple.of mornings I can't sleep past 5am and I'm constantly waking up ;-/. I'm constantly paranoid my period might be coming. This is going to be a long 4 day, which I'll hopefully get to it'd before my period. 

Can't remember it being this hard last time ;-( xx


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton I know what u mean. On my last IVF in November (my first try) i did start bleeding 10dp2dt, which is today as I am now 7dp5dt. So I just need to get to tomorrow without AF. And I feel more today like she is coming. But on the other hand I had the most vivid dream last night. So hope that is good sign. I had a busy weekend planned as 3 days off work would probably drive me crazy. But due to bad weather we had to cancel so I now have to plan new distractions.


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Snez, glad it's not just me. I never even considered my period coming before test date, but reading online lots of women do get it if it's not worked. I was having very vivid dreams too. I normally never remember my dreams! Let's hope that this is a positive sign. Also, I feel queasy all time at the moment, so again, I'm hoping lol. 

Hope you hace a good weekend. My daughters are on their first weekend trip with brownies. Going to miss them so much and I've got my little sisters baby shower tomorrow. I so hope my period doesn't come. I couldn't deal with t he knowing my tearment had failed ;-( xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hey Loubee, 

Me and my hubby have just had the same conversation, but we're trying to remain positive too. Hope we all get our bfp's x


----------



## EssexGirl44

I too really feel like AF is a coming! And keep waking up at 5.30-6am every day since ET! Still 8 days until test day, pretty sure I'm going to crack beforehand and test, but trying not to.

Good luck to those testing today


----------



## Hayze

Keep going ladies, we're nearly there.

So today I had a colleague ask if I was pregnant since I'm looking a little rounder and I'm avoiding lifting things and on the decaf tea.  He's very perceptive. I told him I'd just put on weight and I'd hurt my back.  Hopefully I can go and apologise to him for lying soon.  10mins later another colleague asked if I could accompany them to a swimming gala in a few weeks time.  Told her I might have something else on but could give her a definite answer on Wednesday.  It gets FAR too hot at those things and involves standing for long periods of time.  I always come away with a headache.  Not knowing is now becoming a bit of a pain.  Still, not long to go, and with a bank holiday weekend!!  Happy days.


----------



## Chilton12

Oh no Hayze, that must have been awkward lol. Hopefully. You'll be pregnant soon and very able to explain why.

Essexgirl, I keep worrying everytime I feel twinges and moisture (tmi sorry) bloody pessaries don't help so I've been alternating between front and back to try and help as the pessaries give me an achy feeling after for a while. 

Hope everyone else is okay! X


----------



## Annaleah

Just checking in....trying to read back but hard to hold onto it all.  Hope all are well and not going too crazy with the waiting. 

Chilton - I'm still spending my waking moments focusing on twinges and 'moisture' - so hard not to!!  

Hayze -so hard to plan anything when you're in limbo.  Hope you get a 'good excuse' for ducking those invites. 

Fingers crossed for all those due to test.....looks like there's a few over the BH weekend.  

Afm  - I'm still hanging in there with good rising hcg. Which I've usually had for first couple weeks. Hoping this one continues. I have some very anxiety provoking brown discharge which has always been a bad sign before (never had break through bleed on progesterone and oestrogen until 9 weeks). Epu have booked early scan on 4th.  Praying so hard this one is okay

Sending sticky vibes and baby dust all round
x


----------



## Chilton12

everything works out for you Annalong, I'm sure it will ;-). I'm glad isn't the only one paranoid x


----------



## Chilton12

Predictive text, sorry Annaleah x


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies. Chilton im on knicker watch as well😁
Annaleah fx this is the sticky one and all is ok on the scan.
Well my signs (or not) now include constant hunger. To the point I have to eat more often but noticed I cant eat too much. Get full quickly. But a on and off nausea. My boobs also sore and feel heavy with visible blue vains. But I know all this can be meds. Constant like AF cramps. Oh and new thing is very dry lips. I almost used a whole Nivea lip balm in 2 days.

Hows everyone else holding up?


----------



## snezienka013

30th April JAA OTD
1st May    Onyx OTD 
              LJUK OTD
2nd May    ILW OTD
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
                Hayze OTD
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## Hayze

Snez, I've got the dry lips too. And a very dry left foot!  The right one is fine. Weird.


----------



## Chilton12

Thats freaky because I've got really dry lips too. I've had it a week and used so much nivea. I've also got a horrible taste in my mouth x


----------



## IloveWesties

BFN (again - 5th cycle with blasts 6 and 7!) from me. Good luck to the rest of you and huge congratulations to all the fortunate ones with BFPs xx

Oh and just to say my body has definately been playing tricks on me so I was actually surprised to see a BFN as I was so sure it was going to be different this time. I had really sore boobs, I was tired, dizzy spells, dry mouth, thirsty (despite drinking loads of water!), dry skin, vivid dreams... Just goes to show you really can't trust anything at all and the only way you'll know is on test day x


----------



## Hayze

Oh Westies I'm so sorry.  Look after yourself hon xxx


----------



## LJUK

Hi ladies, I tested this morning slightly ahead of OTD which is tomorrow and got BFN! Confirmed my early testing at 7dp5dt. That was the last of our Fronties from our first fresh cycle. I am actually just keen to get on and start a fresh cycle. Our Fronties were frozen using the old technique and the new way of freezing is meant to be far more successful if you have frosties. Holding on to those thoughts and thinking our first fresh cycle gave us our beautiful amazing daughter. Hopefully we can do it again. I have really found this board to be great, knowing that there are other ladies out there going through the exact same emotions as you at the same time has almost felt like the burden of this emotional Rollercoaster is shared. My heart has really felt for every BFN that has popped up over the last couple of weeks. Wishing all those ladies lots of love and good luck for your next cycles and the future. For all those lucky BFP'S....congratulations, good luck with your pregnancies and enjoy every minute. Keep your fingers crossed for the rest of us! Xxx


----------



## Chilton12

I'm really sorry Westie and Lj   . Thinking of you all xx


----------



## JAA

Hi all BFN for me also this morning. I too tested early so have known for a few days now only for it to be confirmed today. Feeling ok about the whole thing and have now decided to book a summer holiday and try again with our final Frosties in September. 

Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP I wish you healthy and happy pregnancies, and everyone who is in the same position as me keep smiling and try and be as positive as possible I really do hope all our dreams come true one day 😀


----------



## Chilton12

JAA. Thinking of you xx


----------



## snezienka013

Im sorry to hear we have few BFN today. 
ILW I am sorry hun, please take care of urself.
JAA enjoy ur summer holidays and have fun and I hope September will be ur time.
LJ i am sorry hun. Great to hear u are so positive and have plan worked out for what is next.
I wish you ladies all the best in futurexxx


----------



## snezienka013

I almost tested today morning. That test in the cupboard is haunting me. I said no as only 8dp5dt so I said I want to be at least 9 days past. So If not tomorrow I will probably test Monday. I need to know before going to work on Tuesday to deal with it.
Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Chilton12

I'm going insane too Snez! I have two tests and I'm currently 11dp3dt but worried to test in case it's negative and then I'd wished I'd waited. Just worried my period might come first as my period was technically due Thursday ;-(. 

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone xx


----------



## Hayze

Snez and Chilton, going mad here too.  Keep talking myself into testing early then having husband talk me out of it again. I've got a clear blue for OTD on Wednesday so if I test early I want a Frer to reduce the possibility of a false negative.  But even with one of those, it's still rather early at the moment.  I'm not getting it until tomorrow so I can't test until Monday. The wait is Sooooo annoying.


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi ladies so sad to hear of all the bfn today...sending   to you all x 
I'm currently 10dp5dt and know that if I test I'll probably get a pretty certain answer. However my clinic OTD is 6th may. I'm really scared of testing incase it a bfn want to stay PUPO for as long as possible


----------



## Chilton12

That's a late Otd if they were blasts transfers too! Let's hope we can all wait until test day xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Westies/ljuk/Jaa - sorry to hear your news. I hope you're all OK. Sending you hugs.

Ljuk - wishing you all the best for your future cycles. It's a tough journey we ladies take on.

Ilw - hope you're doing Ok Hun. 

JAA - I think a break is good for the mind and body. All the best for your cycle in Sep.

Chilton/Snez - I know how you feel, hurry up time!


----------



## Chilton12

Hey, hope you're all enjoying our crazy British weather lol. A bit of advice, I think it have a water infection again :-(. Probably my own fault from constant wiping and checking . Do you think I need the emergency doctors? I'm so tempted to test tomorrow as I'll be 12dp3dt - argghhh xx


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Chilton, i would go to GP and get it checked. As you know I was on antibiotics from day before ET until 6dp5dt and I now know there are safe antibiotics u can take. I was so worried about GP not knowing so on day of transfer I interogated my DR at clinic 😂 and he assured me it was ok. He said sm clinics do use antibiotics as part if treatment as there is sm research it aids implantation and prevents infection which can be caused by progesteron suppositories. So if u can try to see a DR.
Hope u better soon


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Snez, I had amoxicillin for a water infection just before transfer too and now I may need the, again . How are you feeling Snez? X


----------



## mrsmark

So sorry to those who have bfns. Take care of yourself ladies xx

Snez and chilt, good luck with the last little bit of the wait. 

I am ok, my hcg has been high and doubling nicely. Had a massive drop in my progesterone between the first and second beta, though, so the doctor has asked me to come back next Thursday for another beta to check the progesterone. In the meantime I'm now on 3x cyclogest per day and I've been told they have to go up the back door   

Not good for my anxiety! I think I'll get a scan booked in pending the results of Thursday's test. In the meantime, just hoping I'm still pregnant - I certainly feel it!


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Mrsmark! Hope you're okay! I'm sure the progesterone will be fine, fingers crossed. The most important is your hcg, which is fine 😀 X


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton i am ok. Glad another day gone. I decided to test on Monday 10dp5dt as the result then should be accurate. Given my bloods are on Wedn morning I think I need to know before I go back to work. If BFN I can then cry all day and at least know when the call comes in on Wedn. 
MrsMark glad to hear HCG is doubling. Hope ur progesteron level improves. Good luck. When is ur scan booked for?
Onyx hun not heard from u so hope u ok if u did test today xx


----------



## snezienka013

1st May    Onyx OTD 
3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
                Hayze OTD
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## snezienka013

I got my dates mixed up. Sorry.
Onyx good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Chilton - I'd get it checked out just incase. Do you have a walk in clinic near you? They open long hours and on bank hols etc. I've been needing a wee a lot but it can be a symptom - is it hurting when you go too? mine is not hurting, just on and off frequent. Drink loads of water - I know it'll make you go more but it'll flush out the bugs too.


----------



## Chilton12

It's doesn't hurt when I wee, I just feel like I need a wee a lot and I've got like a weird sensation down below, it's a little sore to touch, but I am constantly wiping too as I'm scared off my period coming. I'm going to see how I am tomorrow, currently drinking cranberry juice and if no better, I'll go to the walk in in the morning xx


----------



## Chilton12

I just feel like it's one thing after another to worry about   x


----------



## onyx forever

Hi Everyone, I will do personals later, I've had to stay away as the 2ww has been really difficult with a lot of negative thoughts creeping in.

My official testing date is actually the 3rd but I knew I was not going to wait till then as i am returning to work on that day. I've now decided to test on the 2nd. I have a coursework assignment to hand in sunday night and i need to concentrate on it, I was hoping to have finished by now but all I've done for the last two weeks is sleep. 

So, I will report back on Monday, good luck and fingers crossed to everyone.


----------



## Hayze

Onyx, I know what you mean.  

Snez, reading your post stopped me from testing this morning.  Thank you.  I'd decided on Monday but then little thoughts creep in  about maybe doing it before.  I resisted thanks to what you posted. Xx

Chilton, hope you're feeling better today x


----------



## Chilton12

Morning everyone, 

I'm feeling loads better this morning, don't think it's a water infection. Think I'm just tender and sore from pessaries and constantly checking myself ;-/. I can't believe it's my test day in 2 days - argghh! Everyday I feel up and down with my emotions of positivity and negativity.

Good luck with your coursework Onyx! Hope everyone is else is okay too! 

Going to fetch my daughters from their weekend trip this afternoon. I can't wait, ice missed them so much. Hopefully, they'll cheer me up. 

A big good luck to all those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## snezienka013

Hayze i just thought the 10dp5dt will be little more accurate. I am going out with hubby to distract myself so tomorrow morning comes quick.
Good luck to you and Onyx as well tomorrow. Hope we all get BFP. Fx xxx

Have a nice day ladies


----------



## Chilton12

I've decided I'm testing tomorrow on day13 after transfer. Hopefully 13 will be lucky for us   x


----------



## Chilton12

Spoke to soon, still very sore and constantly weeing so looks likes stupid water infection has come back ;-(. Can't get into a doctors so clinic said they'll see me tomorrow. Worries now, as if the test is a negative, I won't want to go ;-(. Why can't anything be simple? It was never this complicated last time! Xxx


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Update from blood test on Friday. 

It's not a negative or a positive it's a in between. My HCG levels are 22 when it needs to be over 55 to confirm pregnancy. 

Back Friday for another blood test. 

Fingers cross it sticks and its just a late starter.

X


----------



## Chilton12

Fingers crossed Imkg x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Got my fingers crossed for you too lmkg! 

Onyx - good luck with the coursework! Hopefully it'll distract you and push the negative thoughts out. I've had them creeping in too, it's such a horrible rollercoaster. Time usually goes so fast but the past few weeks have been so slow!

Oh Chilton, sorry to hear that! I've been weeing non stop too but it's not painful so I think it may just be down to this  treatment. Plus I often get it due to my endo too. Have spent a lot of today napping I'm so ridiculously tired all the time. And still keep waking up early, is anyone else finding this too? And I'm feeling quite cold all the time!


I think I'll test before my date on Friday too!


----------



## snezienka013

Lmkg fingers crossed is good news on Friday.
Good luck to all testers tomorrow morning. Hope its lot of BFP.


----------



## snezienka013

3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD
                Hayze OTD
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD 
                Lmkg blood test HCG
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ladies,


Sorry I Haven't been around much, every time I sit down and pick up my iPad I literally fall asleep!!!


Firstly massive     to all the BFNs so sorry, look after yourselves   


 for the BFPs


AFM- the frostie(s) are making me knackered and am eating massive amounts of spicy food and Macdonalds!! Am constantly hungry and quiet moody!!


 too all


CLP


----------



## Goldengoose

Well ladies 12dp5dt...me and my husband decided to test as we're off work together and I'm pretty sure it would be accurate reading by now. Well it's a bfn for us. To be honest we are devastated. We had x2 perfect day 5 blasts and a perfect 11mm triple line endometrium so we have no idea why it hasn't worked. Only silver lining we have is that we have 10 more frosties to go at. But it's so draining with all the travelling ect. Think I'm going to take a couple of months to get my body in the best shape I can before going again I've put on so much weight with all the drugs and steroids. Wishing you all the best and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi Golden. I'm really sorry to hear that. It's still a couple of days before your test date so do check again in a few days, it could be a late starter. Sending you lots of


----------



## EssexGirl44

Looks like quite a few of us will be testing this morn, so good luck to all the testers.

I woke up super early and tested too. Needed to before I get back to work after the bank hol.  Got a BFP  feel shocked and relieved as apart from weeing a lot and sometimes being super hungry (which is normal for me anyway!), I'd not had any strong symptoms or feelings. 

I'm not supposed to have tested until the end of the week so I'm worried it'll disappear by OTD. We are super happy but trying not to get excited as I'm so worried something could happen, so just trying to take it a day at a time and hopefully get through the beta and, if that goes OK, the scans. 

Got my fingers crossed for you onyx, Chilton, Snez and Hayze if you're testing today.


----------



## Hayze

Golden, so sorry hon. Do something extra nice for yourself xxxxx


----------



## Hayze

Also woke up stupidly early. Needed a wee at 3am so decided to test. BFP for us. This one felt so different so I would have been amazed if it was negative, but still came as a bit of a surprise, if you know what I mean. 

Congrats Essex and good luck Onyx, Chilton and Snez xxxxxxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Excellent news Hayze! Yayyy x


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats Hayze and Essexgurl, unfortunately it's the end for us a negative. Absolutely devastated but nothing I can do, I doubt on day 13  it's going to be any different tomorrow. Good luck to everyone else and I wish you all the best in the future xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

I'm so very sorry to hear that Chilton. Big hugs for you. Make sure you tAke it easy today and that you treat yourself.


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks Loubee and Essexgirl xx


----------



## snezienka013

Im so sorry to hear your BFN GoldenGoose and Chilton. Sending huge hugs. Take time of and treat yourself ladies.

Well we tested as well as im back to work tomorrow and happy to say it was BFP but im still cautious. Bloods on Wednesday so will wait till then now. I never saw 2 lines on a test before so keep staring at it. 

Essex and Hayze congratulations ladies on ur BFP. Lots of sticky dust to us all.


----------



## snezienka013

3rd May    Chilton and Loubee OTD
                Cortney lining scan
4th May    Snezienka OTD- early BFP
                Hayze OTD-early BFP
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD -early BFP
                Lmkg blood test HCG
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## EssexGirl44

Yay Snez. Congrats!

I know exactly how you feel. Trying not to think about it too much until bloods. It's like constantly trying to take each milestone at a time and trying not to think ahead. The meds, then test date, then bloods, then scans etc. It's an anxious time.


----------



## onyx forever

Hi guys, I tested and its a BFN for me. I'm devastated. We have 5 embryos left so we will try again as soon as consultant says it's ok.

Good luck to all the BFPs and to all the BFNs please be kind to yourself.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sorry to hear that onyx. All the best for your future treatment, I hope you get your BFP


----------



## Chilton12

Clinic have told me to retest tomorrow on my official otd as they've known some people change. Doubt it, but looks like I'll be crying again tomorrow ;-/. 

So happy for all you bfp's ;-). Hope you get yours too Loubee xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Got my fingers crossed for you that it's just a late starter Chilton. Hugs xx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks lovelies  . I doubt it though! I always thought that having my girl would have made this easier, but it's hasn't! I need to be greatly  I have my beautiful girls, which I adore, but it doesn't stop the feeling of wanting more.

Thanks for all your support ladies, I'll keep checking in to see how you're all getting on. Lots of baby dust    xxx


----------



## Goldengoose

Congrats to all with BFP xx


----------



## Chilton12

Hugs Goldengoose  and Onyx . Good luck with your frosties. Unfortunately, we have none left so need to decide what we are going to do next xxx


----------



## mrsmark

Congrats snez, Essex and Hayes!

Goldengoose, chilton and onyx - big hugs and 💐. Be kind to yourselves. 

Golden - if it's any consolation, an embie can look perfect and still be chromosomally abnormal. So in your big pile of frosties you will have your future baby. Don't be too hard on yourself, worry too much about diet - it's frustrating but sometimes it does happen x


----------



## Annaleah

Goldengoose, onyx and chilton -  hugs.  Wishing you well with your next steps.  Such a hard journey.

Congrats to those with bfps......wishing lots of sticky vibes and hope the 3ww for scan goes quickly.  

x


----------



## beckha

Just popping in to say congrats to all the BFPs and very sorry for the BFNs. 

I just wanted to update. Even though our embryo only had 10% of its cells survive and clinic don't recommend to transfer we went ahead anyway as better than the bin. Just didn't want to tell anyone. OTD yesterday and obviously BFN. Just started my bleed after stopping meds. 

I have appointment a week today with my new/old clinic to egg share. 

Sending everyone that needs them hugs.


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton sending hugs. Know no words will make it better. I hope u can take time to rest and come up with plan. 
Onyx so sorry to hear u got BFN. Take care and hope the next frostie is the ONE.
Loubee good luck tomorrow for test. Is urs HPT or bloods?
Cortney good luck for ur scan tomorrow.
Annaleah- how are u? Hope everything going ok.
MrsMark- how u getting on? 

I hope everyone else is ok. Im off to bed as a bit of headache. Good night xx


----------



## snezienka013

Beckha- sorry just read ur post. Im sorry it was BFN hun. Im glad to hear u have plan in place for future. Take some time off and I hope next round goes ok for u and u get BFP. Hugs xoxo


----------



## Annaleah

Thank you Snez - I'm okay. Very nauseous on Saturday then nothing Sunday- full blown panic  and heartbreak ensued.  Today I've been on my knees feeling sick.  So I'm really hoping it's a viable pregnancy this time.  The only pregnancy I've felt so sick early was with my daughter,  threw up every day until 20 weeks -wretched but so reassuring.  I have a scan wed but it'll be very early 5+5 I think.


----------



## mrsmark

Hi snez I'm well. Just waiting for my follow up blood test on Thursday. Did a CB digi over the weekend and as I hit 5+0 it changed to showing 3w pregnant so that is giving me a little bit of confidence my hcg is still rising. 

How are you feeling? 

Beckha so sorry for your bfn. Glad you have a plan. 

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Chilton12

Still a negative this morning   so it's the end of the road for certain. Good luck to everyone and having this forum really helped me go through everything and have someone to share it with.Especially knowing you're not alone xx


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies

So sorry to all the ladies with bfn, please be kind to yourselves  

Congrats to the ladies with bfp! So amazed to see all the bfp.....sorry I've been awol I have checked in now and again to see what's happening!

Snez, thanks hun hope scan goes well today....congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sorry to hear that Chilton. All the best for your future plans. Xx


----------



## Chilton12

l completely understand Loubee! I can't stop crying. I'm always here if u need a chat! If u want to private message me, it would be lovely to keep in touch! Lots of love xxx 

Hope everyone else is okay! Xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sending lots of hugs your way Loubee. I'm so sorry to hear that. xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

really sorry to hear about the negatives :-( please look after yourself.

Ive had a bit of a shock this weekend, i have had spotting, started off pink and then went brown ( sorry tmi) i didnt have this last time with my son so have been really worried. I spoke to the EPU and they have tried to assure me that its most probably the embryo implanting further as it was brown and old blood. It seems to have stopped now after 48 hours. Ive had no cramps and since its stopped ive felt quite nauseous so im really hoping all is well. Got another 2 weeks to wait for the scan! Wish it was sooner.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Chocolate, gosh that must've been a shock. How far along are you? When is your next app with the clinic? Because of the colours you describe it does sound like old blood from what I've read. 

I haven't had my beta yet though I tested early. It's such a nerve racking time. I can't think about anything else! Back at work today and I'm feeling a bit anxious about travelling into London and how to deal with the tiredness! Hopefully it'll make time pass faster though.


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Chocolate, gosh that must've been a shock. How far along are you? When is your next app with the clinic? Because of the colours you describe it does sound like old blood from what I've read.
> 
> I haven't had my beta yet though I tested early. It's such a nerve racking time. I can't think about anything else! Back at work today and I'm feeling a bit anxious about travelling into London and how to deal with the tiredness! Hopefully it'll make time pass faster though.


im 5 weeks and 2 days today so very early on. My next appointment with the clinic is not till my 7 week scan on the 16th so another couple of weeks. Thats the problem its still to early to get a heart beat so not much point in seeing anyone this week. The early preg unit just told me if i get any major cramps or fresh blood than go to A&E or doctors for a refereal to them. I live out of town and work and go to a clinic in London so i dont really have to want to go to the clinic unless i have to. Ive taken a few days off work so that i can relax. I'm just really hoping that everything is ok. It was our one and only frostie!


----------



## JoBell

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been online for a while. It was a BFN for us so we were totally devastated. I needed to take some time away from the forum while I pulled myself together. Thanks to everyone who thought about me. We will be starting a fresh cycle in June x

Congratulations to everyone with BFPs and big hugs to everyone who didn't get the results they wanted  xx


----------



## Annaleah

JoBell,  Loubee and Chilton sending big hugs  

Chocolate - it's such a worrying time. I've had brown discharge pretty much consistently since two days before otd which has filled me with anxiety.  My hcg was still doubling normally all of last week. I think I'm 5+4 today so similar date to you.  Hope you have an uneventful time in the wait for your scan 
x


----------



## snezienka013

JoBell Im sorry to hear it was a BFN. Hope ur cycle in June is the one. Good luck.
Loubee so sorry hun. Hope u ok and u can concentrate on urself before planning on next step. 
Chilton sorry again hun. Hope u ok.
Chocolate sorry to hear u had such a shock. It shows that after the dreaded 2ww u have another 3ww ish wait for the scan. Stresfull..
Courtney hope scan went well.
Hayze good luck tomorrow. What time are u in for bloods?
Annaleah hope ur scan goes ok tomorrow.

I hope everyone else in 2ww or waiting for bloods scan is coping ok.


----------



## snezienka013

4th May    Snezienka OTD- early BFP
                Hayze OTD-early BFP
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD -early BFP
                Lmkg blood test HCG
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez, scan went well et booked for the 11th may!

Love to you all xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Sorry to hear that JoBell. I hope everything goes well for you in June. X


----------



## snezienka013

Cortney thats great news only 8 days to go. It will fly by and u will be PUPO. Good luck. Do you have another scan before or just straight ET?

EssexGirl how are u? Is your OTD on Friday bloods as well?


----------



## snezienka013

4th May    Snezienka OTD- early BFP
                Hayze OTD-early BFP
                Annaleah early scan
6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD -early BFP
                Lmkg blood test HCG
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
                Cortney ET
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> im 5 weeks and 2 days today so very early on. My next appointment with the clinic is not till my 7 week scan on the 16th so another couple of weeks. Thats the problem its still to early to get a heart beat so not much point in seeing anyone this week. The early preg unit just told me if i get any major cramps or fresh blood than go to A&E or doctors for a refereal to them. I live out of town and work and go to a clinic in London so i dont really have to want to go to the clinic unless i have to. Ive taken a few days off work so that i can relax. I'm just really hoping that everything is ok. It was our one and only frostie!


Chocolate - it might be worth contacting the clinic, as when I bleed at around the same gestation in my last pregnancy they advised me to increase my cyclogest to 3x a day! (It's why I am on 3x a day this time)

 to all you lovely ladies with BFNs, look after yourselves!!!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi snez. All being well  I've got to wait until Friday to call in with my results, then they'll fit me in for a blood test and to collect more meds that day. Plus book me in for a scan. I think the scan will be around 7 weeks.

Have you called the clinic yet? 

Had my first day back at work yesterday and was so exhausted I was in bed at 9.30!


----------



## snezienka013

Essex my official OTD is today and my clinic does bloods so I am getting ready to go now. They should call me back with result later on today and hopefully if all ok confirm the scan date or next step and I get my meds delivered so probably later on in the week.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Snez - that's great, good luck for the bloods today.


----------



## snezienka013

Quick update- my beta came back as 212 which they are happy with. Scan booked for 31st of may so 4 weeks wait. I be 8+3 by then. A bit long. Im thinking to do private bloods to see if hcg levels double up.


----------



## Annaleah

Snez- good news on your beta. 31st seems like ages to wait.  I thought most places offered to scan at 7 weeks. I'd go crazy waiting that long.  

Update from me - Had a very early scan today at 5+5 which showed one sac, yolk, fetal pole and very surprisingly a regular flutter! The sonographer said sometimes they see it as early as 2mm sometimes not even at 6mm just depends on which way it's laying.  I am very relieved and praying this little one sticks.


----------



## Hayze

Annaleah, congratulations. You must be over the moon xx

Snez, that is a long wait.  My clinic don't do bloods but my POAS had a much clearer and faster line today.  I've got my scan on Thursday 26th May.  More meds are being sent out.

Essex, It's nearly Friday xx


----------



## snezienka013

Hi ladies. Annaleah that us great news. When do u get ur next scan?
Hayze great you have a scan booked as well.
Yes it is long. They asked me to come on 25th but I am away from 23rd until 27th for work and they dont work weekends. Monday is bank holiday so have to wait until 31st. They wouldnt do it the week before. I was hoping for 20th. Hey hoo, just have to wait.


----------



## snezienka013

6th May    GoldenGoose OTD
                EssexGirl OTD -early BFP
                Lmkg blood test HCG
8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan
26th May    Hayze 7 weeks scan
31st May    Snezienka 8 weeks scan


----------



## Annaleah

That's a shame about the wait snez.  I have a scan appointment for next Wednesday 11th. I think you have it listed. I'll be 6w5d so hopefully see good growth.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi everyone Snez - yes that's a long wait. I think at CRGH have one at 7 weeks and one at 10. 

Hayze - yes am willing it to hurry up and get the bloods done. Fingers crossed it'll be OK. How are you doing?

Annaleah - that's fantastic news.


----------



## Hayze

Glad to hear everyone's doing well, despite being rather impatient (myself included). 

Snez, shame about the wait for the scan. Hopefully you'll see more though as it will be a bit bigger. 

Afm, I've had a real big problem getting up today. Struggled to keep my eyes open first thing and now just feel completely wiped out.  It's going to be a long day too


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Hayze, i know what u mean. I get really tired in the afternoon at work.
Can I ask a question? Ladies that are further along, did ur symptoms increase? I am a bit worried as my boobs are not as sore as before. Nausea subsided as well. Just hungry and tired. And some cramps and pains in my tummy. Clinic did not offer repeat beta and I will just drive myself crazy in wait for scan.
Im trying to get my GP to do my repeat bloods. See how that goes...


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hayze I keep waking up at 5am everyday since ET. I work evenings in London so, as you can imagine, I'm like a walking zombie - spec with  the added commute too! Last night at work I honestly thought my head was going to drop on the table I was so fatigued! 

Snez I've not had any symptoms at all so far apart from tiredness, and sometimes hunger. Hope that helps.

Ive got my app tomorrow morning for bloods. Really praying it all looks OK.


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> im 5 weeks and 2 days today so very early on. My next appointment with the clinic is not till my 7 week scan on the 16th so another couple of weeks. Thats the problem its still to early to get a heart beat so not much point in seeing anyone this week. The early preg unit just told me if i get any major cramps or fresh blood than go to A&E or doctors for a refereal to them. I live out of town and work and go to a clinic in London so i dont really have to want to go to the clinic unless i have to. Ive taken a few days off work so that i can relax. I'm just really hoping that everything is ok. It was our one and only frostie!
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate - it might be worth contacting the clinic, as when I bleed at around the same gestation in my last pregnancy they advised me to increase my cyclogest to 3x a day! (It's why I am on 3x a day this time)
> 
> to all you lovely ladies with BFNs, look after yourselves!!!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

I contacted them and they did increase me to 3 times a day. I stopped bleeding but yesterday and today ive had a tiny bit again so they have asked me to come in for a blood test tomorrow for Hcg and Progesterone. Not sure what a one off test will show mind.


----------



## Chocolate1979

Annaleah said:


> Snez- good news on your beta. 31st seems like ages to wait. I thought most places offered to scan at 7 weeks. I'd go crazy waiting that long.
> 
> Update from me - Had a very early scan today at 5+5 which showed one sac, yolk, fetal pole and very surprisingly a regular flutter! The sonographer said sometimes they see it as early as 2mm sometimes not even at 6mm just depends on which way it's laying. I am very relieved and praying this little one sticks.


Congratulations Annaleah, thats a great scan! Gives me a bit more confidence that my bleeding is ok now!


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> Hi Hayze, i know what u mean. I get really tired in the afternoon at work.
> Can I ask a question? Ladies that are further along, did ur symptoms increase? I am a bit worried as my boobs are not as sore as before. Nausea subsided as well. Just hungry and tired. And some cramps and pains in my tummy. Clinic did not offer repeat beta and I will just drive myself crazy in wait for scan.
> Im trying to get my GP to do my repeat bloods. See how that goes...


I keep doing the same as you, some days i wake and feel sick, the next day nothing, then my boobs hurt then they dont. I think as we are on so many meds its hard to work out what is the meds and what is the pregnancy symptoms so they are bound to come and go depending on when you take meds.


----------



## snezienka013

Chocolate I know but somehow my head would not take that and I keep worrying. Not sure how I will get to the scan. Already considered buying pregnancy test to POAS andmake sure line is still there and dark enough. Also I never done CB digi so might buy one today. Going crazy already.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Snez I've been testing every other day! I know it makes no sense but I'm still doing it! Have a cupboard full of tests. And I keep making the mistake of googling everything!


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> Chocolate I know but somehow my head would not take that and I keep worrying. Not sure how I will get to the scan. Already considered buying pregnancy test to POAS andmake sure line is still there and dark enough. Also I never done CB digi so might buy one today. Going crazy already.


I did the same with the tests. I did Frer every day till official test date and then decided for my own sanity to stop. Then a bought a couple of digitals and did it last friday before i started spotting and it said 3+. I'm too scared to test now to be honest just incase it doesnt say 3+ anymore. Getting bloods tomorrow but im not sure what i one off will tell me anyway. I guess if the figure is really low than thats probably a bad sign.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hey chocolate

I'm glad to hear it's not just me who has done it! I think you're right, when you test early before OTD you do worry it'll change! The clinic told me to do another in the morn before my bloods. And I'm sure if that goes Ok and they book me in for a scan, I'll Still test now and then in between!

At your clinic (sorry I've forgotten where you said you are?) do they norm only do bloods once? Hopefully it'll put your mind at ease. How soon do they get the results? The same day?  Hope it goes well for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hey Essex

They don't usually do bloods at my clinic they only usually do the pregnancy test. It's only because of the spotting they want to do bloods. I'll get the results the same day. Not sure what they should be by now but think the range is quite big the more important thing is the doubling in 48hours but they won't be retesting Sunday so not really sure. If they are quite high results than that's prob a good sign or really low than that would be bad! Simple as that!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate- it sounds like they are really looking after you, I have never had bloods post BFP with LWC, even with bleeding!  that all is well, with tomorrow's blood test! 


Annaleah- wonderful scan result, congrats!


   to all you other little ladies!


AFM- had this right sided pain above my waist all day, paracetamol didn't help, dipped urine (I am a nurse and was at work) and is negative for infection, no idea what it can be but have lied and called in sick for tomorrow, said I slipped in the shower and hurt my back, don't want to tell work until after scan!  So now resting on sofa feel a bit better, but pain less but still there, any ideas ladies??


CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi CLP. Are you feeling any better? I'd maybe give the clinic a quick call to put your mind at ease if you're worried though I think tummy cramps are common in pregnancy. Try different positions to see if it eases at all. Usually I'd say a hot water bottle but I don't think that's advised at the mo.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Thanks Essex girl- pain isn't in the abdomen, just side and back, it is odd, I am wondering if I maybe pulled a muscle? Will contact clinic if it worsens!


CLP


----------



## mrsmark

I think side and back pain is maybe the muscles that connect into your abdomen (core postural muscles). You may have been sitting strangely or unconsciously tense (protecting the bean!). 

So I had a beta yesterday and it was fine. Hcg was at 11974 so it is rising nicely (was 847 last week on Wednesday). Progesterone is still on the lower side at 31 despite my 3x per day cyclogest, but that seems to be enough and I am trying not to stress. Will be booking in an early scan today when the doctors open - will be w/c 16th may so we'll see!

Hope everyone is ok - am so excited it's Friday!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi Mrs Mark. That's good your levels are rising. Are you only on the cyclogest? Have you been discharged from the clinic now if you're going to the doctors for your scan?  Or you getting that done in addition? Not long to wait hopefully time will go fast for you.

When is everyone planning to see their GP? Should it be after the scans when there's a better idea of what's going on? Or are people going straight away so they can be referred for local mat services? 

AFM, I've woken up early and am just preparing to go to the clinic - got a million qs for them -  such as do I still have to take ALL the meds? And do you stay on conception Pregnacare or move to the normal one if all the bloods come back OK?

In all I'm on 5 X Progynova a day, 6 X utrogestan, 2 X crinone pessaries, 1 X clexane injection, Pregnacare, Vit D plus baby aspirin, everyday! Plus 3 X lentogest intramuscular injections a week! 

The bruising left from the clexane is awful! My abdomen is covered!!

What is everyone else on? 

I hope everyone is well and you all have a good day x


----------



## snezienka013

Mrsmark that is great news for bloods. Let us know when u book ur scan.
Chocolate good luck for bloods. Hope all ok.
Essex Girl good luck. Let us know how u get on.
CLP sorry to hear that. Might just be pulled muscle. Hope u feel better soon.

Hi everyone else. Friday finally 😉


----------



## Hayze

Essex, I was just wondering about the GP myself. I think I'm going to book in as soon as I've had my scan.  

I'm on progynova 1 pill 3 times a day. Utogestan pesseries 1 in the morning, 2 in the evening, and estrogen patches, change every 3 days. 

Feeling like crap today. Have taken the day off and visiting my parents to try and help me feel a bit better. Had major muscle tensing across my shoulders and neck last night but that's gone now. Just need to take it easy.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi lovely ladies,

I am feeling much better today, seems that it was my IBS responding to the progesterone overload,  sorry TMI, all settled now!!  Had a lovely Breakfast out with DW to cheer myself up! I saw GP on OTD, so he could prescribe my cyclogest and Progynova, anyway got appointment through today for MW booking appointment on the 26/05/16, Bloods on the 29/05/16 and NHS dating scan on the 20/06/16!! 

All very exciting! I like appointments makes it feel more real! 

Thanks for all your support ladies  to all!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

CLP - really glad to hear you are feeling much better today 

Hayze - I spoke to the nurse at my app this morn and she said to book as soon as I can get an app as I might aswell get the ball rolling and that's what you would do in normal circumstances so I've booked an app for Thursday. 

Just waiting for a phone call once my bloods are back this afternoon and then Scan booked for fri May 20. So two weeks to wait. Hopefully it'll go quick and it'll be good news. 

Have a good day all. It's a gorgeous, sunny day!


----------



## Chocolate1979

so got my bloods back HCG was 34459 which seems really high for 5weeks +5. When I put it in to online calculators doubling it in 48hours like its supposed to its coming back as high chance of twins? Anyone else had HCG no more? I don't know anything about them. I asked the clinic and they said there is a chance it is but they couldn't obviously confirm until the scan. I only put one embryo in so the chances are low right? I'm just hoping my results just mean its a really healthy singleton!

My progesterone was 43.8 which is slightly below average apparently so they have upped my cyclogest again! 4 x a day now! Argh hate that stuff! 

And CLP I know very odd them offering to do a blood test! My friend who had an ectopic pregnancy had to practically beg for blood tests. She ended up going to an EPU instead in the end because the care when things go wrong didn't seem up to scratch! Plus its free at the EPU.


----------



## Chocolate1979

mrsmark said:


> I think side and back pain is maybe the muscles that connect into your abdomen (core postural muscles). You may have been sitting strangely or unconsciously tense (protecting the bean!).
> 
> So I had a beta yesterday and it was fine. Hcg was at 11974 so it is rising nicely (was 847 last week on Wednesday). Progesterone is still on the lower side at 31 despite my 3x per day cyclogest, but that seems to be enough and I am trying not to stress. Will be booking in an early scan today when the doctors open - will be w/c 16th may so we'll see!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok - am so excited it's Friday!


how many weeks are you now?


----------



## mrsmark

Scan booked for 20th May. Big day on this board!

I am going to start on progesterone injections (in the stomach rather than the horrible ones you put in your bum) just to be sure. 

I'll stay under the care of my fertility doc until probably 8-10 weeks and then transition to my antenatal consultant. I'm not sure about NHS, will probably go and see my GP post early scan (so somewhere in the 8th week).


----------



## EssexGirl44

Just got a call from the clinic and they said the bloods (hcg 9,389) and progesterone (169) look good so all I can do now is wait two weeks until the scan and hope it will all be OK! May 20 will be busy for this board, you're right MrsMark!


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Just got a call from the clinic and they said the bloods (hcg 9,389) and progesterone (169) look good so all I can do now is wait two weeks until the scan and hope it will all be OK! May 20 will be busy for this board, you're right MrsMark!


How many weeks are you Essex? those numbers look really good!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi chocolate. I had my 5dt on Apr 21 so I think, according to online calculators, that it would be around 5 weeks tomorrow. The nurse today said around 4 weeks, so not sure what's right! She said it is easier to work out at scan. How have you guys worked it out? I used this calculator

http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-calculators-for-pregnancy/ivf-and-fet-due-date-calculator/


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Hi chocolate. I had my 5dt on Apr 21 so I think, according to online calculators, that it would be around 5 weeks tomorrow. The nurse today said around 4 weeks, so not sure what's right! She said it is easier to work out at scan. How have you guys worked it out? I used this calculator
> 
> http://www.yourivfjourney.com/baby-calculators-for-pregnancy/ivf-and-fet-due-date-calculator/


I always thought it was calculated from the 1st day of your last period, that's why I'm 5weeks + 5. Yes the scan will be more accurate think it changed by a day between my 7 and 13 week scan last time.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Ah, I thought that was only for natural pregnancies I wasn't sure! Had just been using that online calculator! But working out your  method, it's come up the same timeframe, 4 weeks 6 days!


----------



## Goldengoose

Hi guys, well was my OTD today and got a negative. Wishing all you guys a healthy happy 9 months good luck. I've spoke to clinic today and they said I can go straight in for my 2nd fet prep from my next bleed. Straight after stopping my meds from this time. Has anyone done a second fet straight  away like that?


----------



## onyx forever

Goldengoose, sorry to hear about your bfn. I'm in the same boat. I had my follow up appointment on Wednesday and my consultant said we could start straight away.AF started last night so I'm counting today as day 1. I'm starting spray on day 17 and transfer will be around June 20th.

Has anyone used lentogest injections on a private prescription? If so can you tell me where you get it from and how much it costs.

Congrats to all the bfps and the scans


----------



## lmkg2011

Hi all,

Just to give you an update.

My HCG levels has gone up to 32. Not enough to confirm pregnancy. 

They don't think it will be a viable pregnancy and I've to go back in next Fri for a scan and bloods.

X


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi golden so sorry to hear that. Big hugs for you and I wish you all the best for your next cycle.

Onyx, wishing you much success for your next cycle too. Got my fingers crossed for you!

Lmkg, fingers crossed the numbers get higher.

Much baby dust to all xx


----------



## snezienka013

GoldenGoose sorry hun wish u all the best and take care of urself.
Onyx glad u got a go ahead. Good luck for thiscycle.
Lmkg- so sorry hun. Hope u ok and u get sm good news next week.
Essex- thats great news. I think u should work out your due date based on the FET if medicated. My last AF was 20th of March. But my ET was 22nd. The calculator is ok. U work backwords to your proposed AF. If I went by my last AF I would be further along. But im only 5 weeks tomorrow.
Chocolate- great news on the numbers. Not too long until the scan.
CLP- oh that is great to have all the dates. Makes it all more real. How far along are you?

I talked to my GP about midwife services and they just gave me number to call after im 6 weeks to register with community midwife service and they will call me around 10 weeks to book my booking appointment. So have to wait to at least 6+1 to book so another week or so.


----------



## snezienka013

8th May    Msparos OTD
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
13th May  Lmkg blood test and scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan
20th May  MrsMark 7 week scan
                Essex Girl 7 week scan
26th May    Hayze 7 weeks scan
                CLP midwife booking app
29th May    CLP blood test
31st May    Snezienka 8 weeks scan
20th June  CLP dating scan


----------



## Hayze

Golden, I'm so sorry. I had back to back fets and the second one stuck!  I was a bit worried as despite being on provera after my withdrawal bleed, my next af was really late. I'd been on Buserelin for 15 days before it showed up. That was really frustrating but after that everything went fine. There's research out that shows ivf may be more successful with back to back treatments. I guess your body is already used to the medication. 

Onyx, good luck for your next cycle too xx

Lmkg. So sorry xx

Chocolate  that's amazing. 

Essex, isn't it strange how different clinics are. My et was a day5, the day after yours. My OTD was Wednesday and they won't scan me before the 26th. I'm going to try to get a Drs appointment on Monday. xx


----------



## Goldengoose

Thanks hayze nice to hear a success story and know that I'm not the only one doing it. My husband thinks we should have a break between cycles and thinks I'm being irrational and hormonal    I'll show him hormonal lol x 
I feel so much better now.


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> 8th May Msparos OTD
> 11th May Annaleah 6 weeks scan
> 13th May Lmkg blood test and scan
> 16th May Chocolate 7 weeks scan
> 17th May Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
> 18th May CLP 7 weeks scan
> 20th May MrsMark 7 week scan
> Essex Girl 7 week scan
> 26th May Hayze 7 weeks scan
> CLP midwife booking app
> 29th May CLP blood test
> 31st May Snezienka 8 weeks scan
> 20th June CLP dating scan


i have my first MW appointment on the 10th May. I'm not sure if thats the booking in appointment or what but defo with MW at the doctors surgery.


----------



## Chocolate1979

I never understand the cycle thing but at our clinic the process also starts the 1st day of your period and it was day 3 when i had first scan and started on progynova, day 10 when had next scan to make sure lining was over 8mm. It was then a week plus a day later that i transferred which was day 18. 5 day transfer would mean the artificial ovulation day would have been day 13. So it kind of mirrors an average 28 day cycle even though mine are usually much longer, the drugs speedied it up. That is why i have and the clinic have always gone with the first day of last period is day 1. I see that other clinics take much longer to get to the same point! I dont really understand why it differs so much everywhere.


----------



## snezienka013

Chocolate urs was short protocol only with oestrogen tablets. On long protocol like mine I was down regging for 3 weeks before I could start the tablets. So my cycle was almost 50 days before my BFP so I have to work of 28 day cycle as if my ET which was 22nd -5 day emby so ovulation the 17th and AF 14 days before so my last AF date would be 3rd April. But i think this is just estimate and will have to wait for scan to confirm EDD.


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> Chocolate urs was short protocol only with oestrogen tablets. On long protocol like mine I was down regging for 3 weeks before I could start the tablets. So my cycle was almost 50 days before my BFP so I have to work of 28 day cycle as if my ET which was 22nd -5 day emby so ovulation the 17th and AF 14 days before so my last AF date would be 3rd April. But i think this is just estimate and will have to wait for scan to confirm EDD.


I asked about short and long protocol at the clinic and the nurse said that was IVF. With FET transfer its just a FET transfer...She wouldnt accept that i had talked to lots of people on forums and everyone seems to be doing it differently with different timings lol


----------



## Hayze

Chocolate, I'm using donor embryos so have only ever had FETs. My clinic suggested long protocol with the full down regging to ensure timings. Once I responded well to that, even though I got a bfn the first time, they suggested I keep with the long protocol. It also gives you more flexibility with timings. I was desperate for a Friday transfer which was only possible on a fully medicated cycle.


----------



## Annaleah

Chocolate - I've done downreg'd FET, natural and medicated  (once with just oestrogen and then with oestrogen, viagra and neupogen). I'm not a big fan of down reg meds as they don't make me feel great. 

Golden - fingers crossed for your next cycle. It's good the clinic are happy for you to start straight away 

Onyx - good news that you have a plan.  I haven't heard of lentogest but Asda have a no profit thing for ivf drugs. I've also found Sainsbury and Alcura  (central homecare) competitive on price


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Snez- I think I am 6weeks by most calculators, 5+6 by the FF one so a bit   

Chocolate- Don't worry about twingles, if it's meant to be you'll be fine, they aren't that bad honest!! 😉 Glad your levels are good and LWC are looking after you, even if it's at an extra cost 😙 First MW appointment should be booking! Oh and the couple of HCG levels I had done (not at LWC) were normal singleton levels in my second twin pg so I really don't think HCG is an accurate indicator! 

 all,    too the ladies with BFNs and    for your next steps whatever they maybe!! 


CLP


----------



## snezienka013

Morning ladies, so i did CB digi today but it only says preg 1-2 and I should be 5 weeks today. So im worried this pregnancy is not progressing well. And my clinic or GP would not do repeat bloods. Do u know how can I get repeat bloods to check HCG levels? Thank you


----------



## Welshsweetie

I've read that CB are not that accurate at measuring the amount of hcg , so try not to worry. Easily said than done I know . I should be 6 weeks now and I've been thinking of doing CB also to check progress but then I read that they are not always accurate so I've somehow stayed away from them . if your worried would you consider paying for private bloods ? It may out your mind at ease . 
I've thought about having bloods to check as I'm feeling really negative about the whole thing but ok have my scan in a weeks time so trying to hold out until then. xx


----------



## Annaleah

Snez - That's a nuisance that your clinic and gp won't help. When is your scan? My clinic have always been open to me doing serial hcg bloods with them.  Meds and blood tests aren't included in cycle cost so I'm paying per test - they've never said no when I've asked. With them it's about £35 per blood test.  There are other private hospitals that do them (some need gp referral, others don't) but price really varies I've been quoted up to £96! 

Does CB digital count weeks from ovulation or from beginning of cycle?

Hugs and I hope all is progressing well. Such a nerve wracking time x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Working out the dates is confusing! I'm going to go by the online calculator for now and then guess we'll all just have to wait for the scan! I tried a couple of different calculators and they all said the same. Plus the nurse said 4 weeks and today the calculators say is the start of 5. So must be somewhere between  4-5! 

Onyx - you're at CRGH too if I remember rightly? They do lentogest there. I'm not sure how much it is as I'm an NHS patient but I know they do it as I picked some up yesterday. Hope everything goes well for your next cycle. You could try calling the finance dept.


----------



## snezienka013

Annaleah it is from ovulation so that makes 3-4 weeks but I should be 5 werks today.
My cycle was NHS so maybe that is why they do not offer repeat bloods. I will call them on Monday see if they will let me pay for it. There is only one private hospital that does HCG and they ask £165 for it!!! Way too much for my liking.
My scan is not until 31st May 😞


----------



## Annaleah

That's a pain Snez. Whereabouts are you? There are a few places in London where you can get bloods and earlier scan if you're able. Seems a long time to wait until 31st. Any chance they'd bring it forward, even by a week?


----------



## snezienka013

Annaleah Im in Poole, Dorset. I will ring the clinic Monday to see if they would do bloods if I pay for it. I cant do week before as away for work. I wanted Friday the 20th as I would be 6+6 then but they said I have to be 7 weeks at least.

Msparos good luck for OTD tomorrow fx is BFP for u.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies.


----------



## MadameG

Snez you can also do it via this company - never used them myself but could be an option to put your mind at ease. Did you try repeating it on the CB digital? Could be any number of reasons why it didn't show the higher numbers, so try not to get too hung up on it xxx

http://www.medi-labs.com/tests/Beta-HCG-(quantitative)


----------



## msparos

Morning all,
BFN for us this morning. I did a naughty test Wednesday and got the same so for 4 days I've just known it wasn't good. 

It's as expected as on day of transfer I immediately thought this isn't going to work. I guess as the embryos did struggle during the thaw. Also could be other reasons ofcourse!! I'll see what the clinic says and what we do from here. I'm doing ok really as I gave the last three embryos a chance. I'll be glad not to do injections!! I will probably chat to the clinic about having another go but not for awhile. I'm going to enjoy some time off. I have my amazing miracle already keeping me on my toes.

Good luck to the rest of you and stay strong. 

Xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Msparos sorry to hear thah. Sending hugs. Enjoy ur break off and if u decide to try again I wish u lots if luck.

MadameG i will try the CB again maybe on Friday. I want to give it couple of days. See if anything changes. Thank you for the link.
How are u?


----------



## MadameG

Snez I'm okay thanks. Going to have a few basic tests done with the GP/clinic before we go again with our other frosties, as need to check if there's a reason why my embies aren't sticking or if they were just never destined to xxxx


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG hope the tests go well. Do u know when u planning to try again? Good luck and I hope this is ur lucky cycle. Fx xx


----------



## snezienka013

10th May  Chocolate MW app
11th May  Annaleah 6 weeks scan
13th May  Lmkg blood test and scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan
20th May  MrsMark 7 week scan
                Essex Girl 7 week scan
26th May    Hayze 7 weeks scan
                CLP midwife booking app
29th May    CLP blood test
31st May    Snezienka 8 weeks scan
20th June  CLP dating scan


----------



## MadameG

Snez I reckon it'll be August by the time things are sorted xxx


----------



## mrsmark

Snez sorry you've had a stress with the CBs. It's such an awful
time. Definitely wait a few more days before testing again. Have a look at the beta base database - there is SUCH a wide range of hcg numbers. (if you click on each dpo you can see the distribution around the mean). Might make you feel better. 

I've also had a stressful weekend. I ended up ringing my doctor on Friday about my progesterone issues and he agreed to put me on Lubion (injections). Medication was due to arrive on Saturday...and the delivery company cancelled! Grrrr. Hopefully it will turn up today. 

Doctor also suggested we scan earlier than the 20th, just for peace of mind. So am going in next Monday 16th now. Absolutely petrified....


----------



## snezienka013

Well to add to my stress I tested today morning with Tesco iwn HPT. As this was the first test I used last Monday to get my BFP and I wanted to see if line got darker.
But the test was negative. So i did one more just in case. Also negative. So it looks like we lost it. But I have no bleeding. I called clinic and they asked me if we had any bleeding which I did not. So we get a blood test tomorrow. See what happens. Not sure how will I get through today.


----------



## MadameG

Snez sending you a massive hug   Hoping that it's all because your hcg is sky high and you've now got the 'hook effect' affecting the tests xxxxx


----------



## mrsmark

Aaaaaah snez big hugs. Hopefully it's all fine and your hcg is too high now.


----------



## Chocolate1979

snezienka013 said:


> Well to add to my stress I tested today morning with Tesco iwn HPT. As this was the first test I used last Monday to get my BFP and I wanted to see if line got darker.
> But the test was negative. So i did one more just in case. Also negative. So it looks like we lost it. But I have no bleeding. I called clinic and they asked me if we had any bleeding which I did not. So we get a blood test tomorrow. See what happens. Not sure how will I get through today.


Hope you are ok Snez, I was going to say I had the same thing with the clear blue. Then I tested a week later and it jumped to 3+. fingers crossed that everything is ok, strange that you have had no bleeding or cramps or anything if you have lost it! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow...Good Luck!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hey guys

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days been so tired I've been sleeping most of the time I'm not at work! 

Snez sorry to hear that. What did the clinic say when you called? Are you going in tomorrow to get your bloods done? Got my fingers crossed for you it's good news as it would be odd with no bleeding etc.

I've been getting some brown spotting in the crinone residue since yday afternoon which has left me a little worried. I called the clinic this morning but am waiting for them to call me back. Hopefully it's just some backed up crinone gel and old blood. Been getting quite a lot of the crinone coming out since yday! Is this normal? Trying not to panic and hopefully the clinic will get back to me today.


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on for a few days been so tired I've been sleeping most of the time I'm not at work!
> 
> Snez sorry to hear that. What did the clinic say when you called? Are you going in tomorrow to get your bloods done? Got my fingers crossed for you it's good news as it would be odd with no bleeding etc.
> 
> I've been getting some brown spotting in th crinone residue wince yday afternoon which has left me a little worried. I called the clinic this morning but am waiting for them to call me back. Hopefully it's just some backed up crinone gel and old blood. Been getting quite a lot of the crinone coming out since yday! Is this normal? Trying not to panic and hopefully the clinic will get back to me today.


I know brown spotting is normal. I had it on and off since a week last Saturday for most of the week but it thankfully has stopped now. I spoke to a few different people from the clinic to MW and they all said as its brown, its old blood and perfectly normal. ( blood test on Friday confirmed this) They were only concerned if the blood turned red or I was having any major cramping. They did increase my meds though but that was more because my progesterone was low.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks so much for getting back to me chocolate, I feel a lot better after reading your reply. Hopefully it'll go away  and was just the old gel/blood clearing away. Willing the time to go quickly until the scan! 

How are you feeling?


----------



## Annaleah

Snez- big hugs. Fingers crossed for blood test tomorrow

Essex - I had similar with crinone. I think it is very common for it to get impacted up there and for it to take a while to work its way out. I think sometimes things used vaginally can irritate the cervix.  Maybe ask the nurses if there is anything you can do.  I was told to sit in a very shallow tepid bath and gentle ease it out. That was over 7 years ago though so they may not advise that now.  Can the clinic see you sooner than planned?


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Thanks so much for getting back to me chocolate, I feel a lot better after reading your reply. Hopefully it'll go away and was just the old gel/blood clearing away. Willing the time to go quickly until the scan!
> 
> How are you feeling?


Defo phone your clinic if you have any concerns! Everyone is different but im pretty sure old brown blood is usually ok.

I feel ok, have been feeling pretty sick on and off and have indigestion. I was off work most of last week because of the bleeding just wanted to rest and I slept a lot. Hoping that is all of it. I feel much worse this time around! Its always concerning but hopefully all will be well.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks for the advice annaleah. I have been cleaning it out gently every few days as the nurse at the clinic told me to at my ET. But was a bit shocked when that came out (sorry for tmi!). Called the clinic at 10.30 this morning and left a message with the nurse so just waiting for them to call me back. 

Chocolate - good idea to rest I think! I'm going to see how it goes today then may do the same. Even tho I was off for the 2ww I'm getting so exhausted work is v difficult!


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Thanks for the advice annaleah. I have been cleaning it out gently every few days as the nurse at the clinic told me to at my ET. But was a bit shocked when that came out (sorry for tmi!). Called the clinic at 10.30 this morning and left a message with the nurse so just waiting for them to call me back.
> 
> Chocolate - good idea to rest I think! I'm going to see how it goes today then may do the same. Even tho I was off for the 2ww I'm getting so exhausted work is v difficult!


Its worth it just to get over the little bump in the pregnancy. I came back to work today feeling much better but this afternoon im exhausted and feeling very sick! There is nothing more important that look after yourself right now and lets face it...how much productive work are you getting done? lol I was getting nothing done at all! Fortunately I can work from home so I did on the last couple of days.


----------



## snezienka013

I got sm cramps now, but its not AF more like bubbles or wind in my stomach. I had no bleeding or spotting. Few sharp stab like pains down there today. I cried in the morning and now sort of resigned feeling like i know it is over. Just wait for tomorrow to confirm my fears.

Essex brown blood is ok and I get bits of crinone coming out sometimes even when I clean it out regurally. Hope u ok.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks Snez. The nurse from the clinic said its OK and that it sounds like an aggravated cervix from the pessaries and just to clear it out like you said.

How are you feeling now? Are you still getting the paid? Are you going to the clinic tomorrow? I've got everything crossed for you that you'll get good news. I think cramps etc are common, I've been getting AF pains so hopefully it's just part and parcel of the process. Sending you hugs. 

Chocolate that's brill you can work from home! I've taken another week off in a few weeks to help break it up a bit. Think I'll try to carry on until the scan so at least it will make time go a little faster. The anxiety is horrible! 

Hope everyone is OK x


----------



## snezienka013

Essex yes I am just getting ready as its hour drive there to go give bloods. Then wait for the call. I had headache all night so did not sleep well. Still no bleeding but I wonder if meds could keep that at bay. We will see.

Chocolate good luck with ur MW appointment today. Let us know how did u get on?


----------



## Hayze

Oh Snez, I'm so sorry for the worry. I did read something online about the hook effect and how one woman tested her diluted pee (literally tested the pee in the toilet bowl!). She found after a negative the usual way, this gave her a really strong positive. It's funny that you can be too pregnant to show up on an hpt, but that's the reality.  

Chocolate, good luck with your midwife appointment today xx

Essex, I finally got round to booking a doctors appointment but have to wait until the 21st. There's such a long wait for gp appointments that I'm glad I got in when I did. 

Been getting a few mild headaches here and just feeling a bit 'off'. Not nauseous but definitely not right. And really tired too. I'm massively bloated from all the medication and am currently looking about 4 months!  Having to be really careful with clothing choices.  

I've got my risk assessment at work today (work in a school with a couple of 'physical' kids). The boss reckons it's going to be easy. We'll see. I'm married to a Health and Safety Consultant!

Hope you all have a good day. Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hayze I'm so bloated too - I think it's the meds! Have you told work you're pregnant? Yes it can take so long to get a GP app! Mine is this Thursday too.

What has everyone else chosen re work? I haven't told them yet, was going to see what happens at the scan first I think and then maybe wait until three months if all OK.

Good luck Snez! 

X


----------



## Hayze

Essex, I've told some of the people at work army job can include some heavy lifting. I didn't want the stress of lying to them so told a few key people. Some have already asked if I'm pregnant as I'm drinking decaf tea and am reluctant to lift anything. They're very observant. 

xx


----------



## Welshsweetie

Hi ladies , how are you all ? Just caught up on a few things there so much to read , I don't come on very often . Hope everything will be ok snez praying for you. 

I've been feeling really sick the last two days and really sleepy havnt really had many symptoms up until now . The receptionist at the clinic told me not to ring my own gp until after my 8 week scan with them doesn't seem right that I haven't spoken to gp yet , when are you all ringing gp xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi Welsh, I've just this morning woken up with a wave of nausea! It's horrible. Can hardly eat anything and it's a horrible feeling. But in the long run I know it'll be worth it - doesn't make it any easier though! Got to take the train into London later for work which I'm not looking forward too. How have you been coping? I've bought some sickness bands today which a friend said may help. 

I'm seeing my GP this Thursday - which is more than a week before my first scan. I asked the nurse at my beta app when I should book and she said sooner rather than later as it can take time to get referrals for access to services. And that if it was a normal pregnancy you'd be going so treat it like that. I guess every clinic is different. What you could do is pre-book an app for a few weeks so you guarantee you can get an app? Or maybe call and tell them your situation so they can prepare to refer you to maternity services or give you the details you need for when you are ready?


----------



## snezienka013

Ladies it is end of the road for me. They said my levels has gone down completely. So looks like pregnancy has stopped deceloping at some stage. I been told to stop meds and wait for a bleed. It should be within 2 weeks. If not I might need to call them and see what to do. This was our last NHS go and cant afford now to try again. So I am not sure what comes next.

I wish u all H&H pregnancies


----------



## Welshsweetie

I'm so sorry snez sending you big hugs make sure you look after yourself and treat yourself these next few weeks. Lots of love xxx


----------



## mrsmark

I'm so sorry snez. Much love xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Snez I'm so sorry to hear that. I was thinking about you this morning hoping it would go OK. Sending you lots of hugs. I hope you've got some time off work to rest and take care of yourself. I hope you're OK


----------



## Chocolate1979

Really sorry Snez :-( look after yourself and hope another avenue comes to you!

My mw appointment was just an appointment for a refferal so i now have to wait for the hospital to get in touch for the officical booking in ( green book) and they will also advise scan date..

All was good appart from ive put a bit of weight on! Whoops!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Snez - Massive hugs, I hope you and DH can find a way forward, maybe you would be suitable to egg share??    

Mrsparos- Massive Hugs honey, there is nothing worst than a BFN, they suck!!   

Chocolate- Glad your appointment went well, I have never heard of having an appointment to arrange your booking appt.   and I think you are allowed to gain weight now   


And as for contacting GP, my clinic gave no advice at all. So I just called on OTD!


 to all


CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

it was a bit strange clp i dont remember it being like that last time. The MW remembered me though. Prob not that many lesbians having babies in the village lol She basically filled a form in and then refers me to the hospital my next appointment with her is at 16 weeks so the hosiptal will arrange everything else in between.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> it was a bit strange clp i dont remember it being like that last time. The MW remembered me though. Prob not that many lesbians having babies in the village lol She basically filled a form in and then refers me to the hospital my next appointment with her is at 16 weeks so the hosiptal will arrange everything else in between.


LOL, funny enough everyone remembers us too  I had a phone number (that I had to google because my GP couldn't find it  ) which I called and left a message, then a midwife called me back and took some details, and then sent out my appointments in the post.

CLP


----------



## Annaleah

Snez - massive hugs. Gutted for you xx


----------



## Hayze

So so sorry Snez. This journey can be so cruel. Look after yourself and be kind to yourself xxxxx


----------



## MadameG

Snez.....      Sending you a ton of love, give yourself all the time you need. As CLP says, egg sharing could potentially be an option for you and also there are always cheaper clinics abroad. You'll get there hun, you just need to find a new path xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cortneywils

Snez, I'm so sorry Hun a massive   clp and madameg are right could you consider egg sharing? Look after yourself!!

Hope all you lovely ladies are ok!! 

I have my ET tomorrow can't wait!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils said:


> I have my ET tomorrow can't wait!


     COURTNEYWILS!! I hope it all goes smoothly, do let us know!!

CLP


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks CLP, how have you been?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I'm good Cortney, just super tired and going    waiting for first scan!!!


CLP


----------



## Annaleah

Hope all goes well with et tomorrow Cortneywils


----------



## Hayze

Good luck today Courtney xxx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good luck with ET Courtney

Annaleah is your 6 week scan today? All the best if so


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks Essex. Yes I'm just waiting to go in now.  I calculate I'm 6+5. Very nervous ++ and also very nauseous.


----------



## Annaleah

Scan update -Nice strong heartbeat. Measuring 7mm so they work me out to be 6w3d. Just waiting to see the consultant. Will ask if they recheck clotting, progesterone etc.  Feeling less anxious.


----------



## EssexGirl44

That's great annaleah! Congrats. Do you get another scan at around 10 weeks or normal NHS care now?


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies will update you later!!

Congrats annaleah on your scan...I bet you're over the moon!


----------



## Annaleah

Thanks ladies. Just saw the consultant who will follow me up through first trimester. Scan in 2 weeks


----------



## Chocolate1979

Congrats AnnaLeah 
good luck Courtneywills

I am still feeling really sick, indigestion and knackered and have had a bit of spotting again today :-( I may have irritated my cervix last night through some loving? Could that be it? Totally gutted as had had know bleeding since Thursday last week.


----------



## Cortneywils

Just a quickie as off to lunch soon, I'm pupo ladies I have a 5aa hatching blast on board OTD is 24th May!!


----------



## Annaleah

Congrats on being pupo Cortney  

Chocolatee - I think that can happen. I'd keep an eye on it and call clinic if you're worried or if it persists.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Woohoo Cortney PUPO       

Chocolate- I was told to avoid after my bleed!? How are you now?

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

How long were you told to avoid for though? I had already been avoiding since transfer lol I hadn't bled since last Thursday so thought it would be ok.

It was only a little bit of spotting a couple of times. I spoke to the clinic and they are pretty sure its still fine. Nothing else they can do now they have already upped my cyclogest to 4 a day and I have the scan Monday so just have to wait and see!


----------



## Hayze

Congratulations on being PUPO Courtney xxx

Annaleah, you must be so chuffed. Sorry you're feeling nauseous but you've had great news xxx


----------



## Annaleah

I'm delighted Hayze....and willing this little pip to do whatever it takes to hang in there. I had pretty bad HG in my last pregnancy but the vomiting didn't start till 8 weeks.  This time it's kicked off much earlier and more severe. Monday I vomited 7 times.  I'm fully expecting spectacular vomits this time 😉


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> How long were you told to avoid for though? I had already been avoiding since transfer lol I hadn't bled since last Thursday so thought it would be ok.
> 
> It was only a little bit of spotting a couple of times. I spoke to the clinic and they are pretty sure its still fine. Nothing else they can do now they have already upped my cyclogest to 4 a day and I have the scan Monday so just have to wait and see!


Until end of first trimester! But that was EPU, if clinic are happy, then it's all good!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Wow Annaleah. I hope the vomitting isn't too bad today? 

I've been feeling on and off nauseous throughout the day for the past few days but, at the moment, it's not been too bad and I haven't actually been sick. 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long were you told to avoid for though? I had already been avoiding since transfer lol I hadn't bled since last Thursday so thought it would be ok.
> 
> It was only a little bit of spotting a couple of times. I spoke to the clinic and they are pretty sure its still fine. Nothing else they can do now they have already upped my cyclogest to 4 a day and I have the scan Monday so just have to wait and see!
> 
> 
> 
> Until end of first trimester! But that was EPU, if clinic are happy, then it's all good!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

the clinic never mentioned anything about it on either phone calls about bleeding that i should refrain. I had heard that it can irritate the cervix but honestly thought it would be ok by now. Im still spotting this morning :-( hoping its not another sign of twins lol. Everything is so different this time round.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> hoping its not another sign of twins lol. Everything is so different this time round.


LOL, even since you tested my DW has been convinced your blast has split into twins!! And she has a track record of being right 

When I was pregnant with the girls she was convince first there were two, I was not! and then later they were both girls!! I thought one of each!  Only a few days now until you know!! 

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hoping its not another sign of twins lol. Everything is so different this time round.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, even since you tested my DW has been convinced your blast has split into twins!! And she has a track record of being right
> 
> When I was pregnant with the girls she was convince first there were two, I was not! and then later they were both girls!! I thought one of each!  Only a few days now until you know!!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

What do you mean? lol since my blood test? Are your twins ID or Non ID? I'm only 5ft 2 thats really to small for twins!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

No


Chocolate1979 said:


> What do you mean? lol since my blood test? Are your twins ID or Non ID? I'm only 5ft 2 thats really to small for twins!


LOL, I mean since your BFP, ours are non id! And I'm only 5ft 2ins and I carried two sets to term!

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> No
> 
> 
> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? lol since my blood test? Are your twins ID or Non ID? I'm only 5ft 2 thats really to small for twins!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I mean since your BFP, ours are non id! And I'm only 5ft 2ins and I carried two sets to term!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

haha how would she know from BFP? I understand that she might know with you but unless she is pyschic? lol so my height theory has been blown there then!

I actually went to see a pyshic sept last year, she was meant to be a good one! ( if there is such a thing lol) I'm not really a believer but my partner is. Anyway the psychic said i would have one more child close in age to my son and that it would be a girl. I kept saying defo no more and she said no absolutely not its only 1. My partner has twins in her family and we thought if anyone was going to have twins it would be her.

Sorry for going a bit off topic!

Back on topic lol I'm still feeling very sick, still spotting and going crazy waiting for the scan on Monday. Think i should also stop googling twins! lol


----------



## EssexGirl44

I'm majorly nauseous today too. Nothing is helping!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate- 
I don't know, she just seems to have a knack for guessing, she has done it with other FF'rs in the past too! Anyway I hope you find a good way to manage your nausea and that Monday's scan finds at least one healthy bean!!    And step away from Dr Google   


Essex- Sorry your feeling so sick too!   


Seabands designed for travel sickness helped me lots in my first pregnancy!!!


CLP


----------



## Welshsweetie

Snap I also feel very sick !


----------



## Hayze

I was doing ok until this morning, but now wishing I'd stocked up on ginger nuts.

My main problem is tiredness. I get to Thursday and then it all falls apart. Came home from work at lunchtime this week.  Didn't manage to make it in on Friday last week. I'm thinking of asking them if I can work a half day on Wednesdays from now on so I'm not so unreliable at the end of the week. I was hoping it would pass fairly quickly but then I read it was likely to stay until after week 12!  Arrrrgggghhhhh. 

CLP, I'm really glad to hear that you've successfully carried 2 sets of twins to term.  I'm also 5'2 and my hubby keeps joking about twins. I've been pregnant before, but I was in my teens, and so I was expecting this time to feel different now that I'm classed as an older mum, but I wasn't expecting this.  DH is convinced it's because I'm carrying more than one, so double the hormones.  

Apart from the nausea how's everyone doing? Xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

Snez - I hope you're doing OK. I hope you don't mind me posting the list.

13th May  Lmkg blood test and scan
16th May  Chocolate 7 weeks scan
17th May  Welshsweetie 7 weeks scan
18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan
20th May  MrsMark 7 week scan
                Essex Girl 7 week scan
26th May    Hayze 7 weeks scan
                CLP midwife booking app
29th May    CLP blood test
20th June  CLP dating scan


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hayze - hope your nausea isn't too bad. Do u have any ginger? I've found herbal ginger tea to help a little. I bought some sickness bands The other day, waiting for them to be delivered. I'll let you know if they help. 

How is everyone else doing? 

Busy week for us all next week with scans!


----------



## Chocolate1979

It is a very busy week next week for us all!

I'm pretty much feeling the same, still brown spotting, I wake with Indigestion which is relieved by eating and then as the day goes on it turns from Indigestion to nausea and very tired. I defo had indigestion last time but don't remember it being so early on. 

Hope everyone is coping with the sickness and tiredness. I've worked from home twice this week and am back in today. I turned up late and might leave early lol

I really can't wait for the scan on Monday - very nervous but excited!

CLP I bow down to your greatness of raising two sets of twins? Do you think you would be disappointed with a singleton? One baby would be so easy this time for you lol


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> I really can't wait for the scan on Monday - very nervous but excited!
> 
> CLP I bow down to your greatness of raising two sets of twins? Do you think you would be disappointed with a singleton? One baby would be so easy this time for you lol


I will be happy with one or two healthy beans, I wouldn't be disappointed, but it would be odd for me, LOL 

Good luck for Monday!!

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Hi ladies - hope houre all enjoying your weekends. 

Clp you have TWO sets of twins??!   You are superwoman!

I ended up bringing my scan date forward to Monday - the doctor agreed that as i had had all this trouble with my progesterone it was sensible. So will see what we can see on Monday. Currently freaking out because I woke up this morning and found brown mucousy discharge on the loo paper when I went for my morning wee. So convinced it's all over for me


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi MrsMark - how are you feeling now? 

I've had quite a lot of dark brown spotting/mucousy discharge  today too which has me worried :-(. 

Going to see how it is tomorrow. Praying it stops like last time.


----------



## mrsmark

Hi Essex I am ok. Have had a tiny bit more blood - but it's literally been a trace of brown on loo paper when wiping. Feeling mildly crampy but nothing terrible. Just worried! I actually think what is freaking me out is that this is how my periods start so I'm expecting the bleeding to go from brown and light mixed in with lots of CM to a full flow. 

Nothing is going to reassure me other than a scan unfortunately. 36 hours to go!

How are you? How is your bleeding?


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

mrsmark said:


> Hi ladies - hope houre all enjoying your weekends.
> 
> Clp you have TWO sets of twins??!  You are superwoman!
> 
> I ended up bringing my scan date forward to Monday - the doctor agreed that as i had had all this trouble with my progesterone it was sensible. So will see what we can see on Monday. Currently freaking out because I woke up this morning and found brown mucousy discharge on the loo paper when I went for my morning wee. So convinced it's all over for me


LOL! Yes I do, it's really not as hard as you think once you have a routine! I am no superwoman, I assure you! 

As for spotting/bleeding I had a huge fresh bright red bled at 5+2 with the girls and was convinced it was another miscarriage, but they are all tucked up in the next room snoring away! So   for your scan tomorrow!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi Mrs Mark. It is still there a little when I wipe - is more in the crinone reside I think (even though I have been cleaning it out, sorry for TMI!). But Yday I did have some in a discharge too. Going to see how it goes today otherwise I will call the clinic tomorrow. How are you feeling? Not long until the scan. 

CLP - thanks for the reassurance. Hopefully it'll calm down.


----------



## Chocolate1979

mrsmark said:


> Hi Essex I am ok. Have had a tiny bit more blood - but it's literally been a trace of brown on loo paper when wiping. Feeling mildly crampy but nothing terrible. Just worried! I actually think what is freaking me out is that this is how my periods start so I'm expecting the bleeding to go from brown and light mixed in with lots of CM to a full flow.
> 
> Nothing is going to reassure me other than a scan unfortunately. 36 hours to go!
> 
> How are you? How is your bleeding?


Ive had brown when wiping on and off for the last 2 weeks. Got period type pains today as well and feeling less sick than i was. Its all a worry. I'm crossing my fingers for both our scans tomorrow!


----------



## mrsmark

Good luck tomorrow chocolate. What time is your scan? Mine is at 1230. 

Have been hit with a wave of quite full on cramps just now. Have retreated to the bath to try to breathe through them. No more bleeding but does the stress ever stop?!


----------



## Chocolate1979

mrsmark said:


> Good luck tomorrow chocolate. What time is your scan? Mine is at 1230.
> 
> Have been hit with a wave of quite full on cramps just now. Have retreated to the bath to try to breathe through them. No more bleeding but does the stress ever stop?!


It eases but doesnt stop, even down to when the little bubbas are here! lol I've had to lift my son quite alot this weekend, ive had no more bleeding today but defo lower back pain!

My scan is at 10.30 and i have a meal booked in the sky garden afterwards so fingers crossed all is good 

Good Luck MrsMark I'm sure we will both be fine!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good luck for both your scans tomorrow! 

I've had on and off nausea. This morning I went to be sick a few times but nothing came out. Sea sickness bands have really helped me! I would recommend getting some.


----------



## mrsmark

Good luck chocolate! (What's the sky garden? It sounds great!). 

Essex my nausea has actually eased off over the last week - either that or I'm getting used to feeling queasy all the time, I haven't quite figured out which. Obv am massively stressed that it's gone away too!


----------



## Chocolate1979

Sky Garden is up the walkie talkie tower. Its like going up the Shard i guess but not quite as high and there is a big garden up there and a few restaurants. I friend recommended. I like to do something after milestones  Wanted to go and see a show but nothing is on Monday afternoon!

i'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Hayze

Good luck for your scans today Chocolate and Mrsmark.  The sky garden sounds wonderful. Wish there was something like that around here. 

Afm, nothing new here. Still sleeping a ridiculous amount and feeling a tad off first thing. Not sick, just not quite right.  Chiropractor on Wednesday, GP on Saturday then the much anticipated scan next Thursday. On the one hand I want it to hurry up, but with an exam the week after I kind of want more revision time too.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate? How was the scan? Hoping there was a lovely little bean!  Are you going to make us wait until your lovely sky garden lunch, LOL?   

Mrsmark- I believe you are having yours now! Hope you are seeing a bouncing bean!    

 to all

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Thanks guys. We did see a bouncing bean, and heard a nice strong heartbeat. Am more relieved than happy right now but it is slowly sinking in. Have gone home to just destress from the whole thing! 

Chocolate hope you had good news too and the sky garden is lush.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

mrsmark said:


> Thanks guys. We did see a bouncing bean, and heard a nice strong heartbeat. Am more relieved than happy right now but it is slowly sinking in. Have gone home to just destress from the whole thing!
> 
> Chocolate hope you had good news too and the sky garden is lush.


   congratulations Mrs Marks, so happy for you!

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

Congrats Mrsmarks! Chuffed for you! 

Sorry all yes I was having lunch in the sky ;-) was delish! 

So yeah we saw just the one happy bean heart beating away! 😊 they did see a little bleed though which explains the spotting and have asked me to go back for another scan in 10 days to check. Have got to pay of course! They said all is fine but just want one final check. I had the same last time but I had had no spotting so I'm not to worried! 

I had got my dates wrong too, I thought it was last day of last period is the start but they worked it out so that I was 7 weeks 3 days instead of 7 weeks 1 days so now baby is due 30th December rather than 1st January.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Chocolate1979 said:


> Congrats Mrsmarks! Chuffed for you!
> 
> Sorry all yes I was having lunch in the sky ;-) was delish!
> 
> So yeah we saw just the one happy bean heart beating away! &#128522; they did see a little bleed though which explains the spotting and have asked me to go back for another scan in 10 days to check. Have got to pay of course! They said all is fine but just want one final check. I had the same last time but I had had no spotting so I'm not to worried!
> 
> I had got my dates wrong too, I thought it was last day of last period is the start but they worked it out so that I was 7 weeks 3 days instead of 7 weeks 1 days so now baby is due 30th December rather than 1st January.


Congratulations Chocolate, glad all is well! I presume they are keeping you on 4x daily Cyclogest, think it's a bit off that they want to repeat your scan in 10 days but you have to pay for it!! But that's LWC for you!!

We will have the same EDD!

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Yay chocolate! And glad lunch was good!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Congrats MrsMark and Chocolate. That's great news!! 

I called the clinic this morn after becoming concerned with some red spotting. They saw me and scanned me today and it's good news - all is well. I'm 6wks 1day. And there's two!! I'm in shock at the moment!! Got another scan in two weeks.


----------



## mrsmark

Wow! Essex girl! That's fab news! Congratulations. CLP can give you some twinnie tips


----------



## Hayze

OMG Essex, that's amazing. Congratulations  xx

Congrats too to Mrsmark and Chocolate. Another step closer xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Essex- congrats, and welcome to the twin mummy club  


CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks all. i hope everyone is doing well. Lots of good news for our group yesterday. 

MrsMark and Chocolate when are you being rescanned? 

Welsh - all the best for your scan today. And CLP - only one day left until yours! 

Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Chocolate1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mrsmarks! Chuffed for you!
> 
> Sorry all yes I was having lunch in the sky ;-) was delish!
> 
> So yeah we saw just the one happy bean heart beating away! &#128522; they did see a little bleed though which explains the spotting and have asked me to go back for another scan in 10 days to check. Have got to pay of course! They said all is fine but just want one final check. I had the same last time but I had had no spotting so I'm not to worried!
> 
> I had got my dates wrong too, I thought it was last day of last period is the start but they worked it out so that I was 7 weeks 3 days instead of 7 weeks 1 days so now baby is due 30th December rather than 1st January.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Chocolate, glad all is well! I presume they are keeping you on 4x daily Cyclogest, think it's a bit off that they want to repeat your scan in 10 days but you have to pay for it!! But that's LWC for you!!
> 
> We will have the same EDD!
> 
> CLP
Click to expand...

yeah 4 times a day of hell lol I hate those things! I thought it was really odd that they asked me to come back!

We didn't plan it very well did we? lol


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Congrats MrsMark and Chocolate. That's great news!!
> 
> I called the clinic this morn after becoming concerned with some red spotting. They saw me and scanned me today and it's good news - all is well. I'm 6wks 1day. And there's two!! I'm in shock at the moment!! Got another scan in two weeks.


yay congrats EssexGirl! I was actually quite surprised when they said it was only one but as I only put one in it shouldn't have been! Eek Twins, yes CLP can give you all the tips lol Nice having another scan to look forward too!


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Thanks all. i hope everyone is doing well. Lots of good news for our group yesterday.
> 
> MrsMark and Chocolate when are you being rescanned?
> 
> Welsh - all the best for your scan today. And CLP - only one day left until yours!
> 
> Xx


I'm getting rescanned on the 27th May ill be 9 weeks then! Cant actually believe im 8 weeks already on Friday!


----------



## Welshsweetie

Thanks Essex but my scan was changed to yesterday and I also saw a little bean with a heartbeat ! Congratulations everyone that saw their little beans heartbeat yesterday!
I was exactly 7 weeks due on New Year's Day ! Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Welshsweetie said:


> Thanks Essex but my scan was changed to yesterday and I also saw a little bean with a heartbeat ! Congratulations everyone that saw their little beans heartbeat yesterday!
> I was exactly 7 weeks due on New Year's Day ! Xx


congratulations Welshsweetie! Can't believe we are all having babies! 

Who else have we got this week? CLP tomorrow and?


----------



## EssexGirl44

Great news Welsh!

i think this is right... Let me know if anyone wants to add to it


18th May  CLP 7 weeks scan
26th May    Hayze 7 weeks scan
                CLP midwife booking app
27th May chocolate 9 week scan
29th May    CLP blood test
31 May Essex 8 week scan 
6 June chocolate midwife booking app
20th June  CLP dating scan


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Great news Welsh!
> 
> i think this is right... Let me know if anyone wants to add to it
> 
> 18th May CLP 7 weeks scan
> 26th May Hayze 7 weeks scan
> CLP midwife booking app
> 27th May chocolate 8 week scan
> 29th May CLP blood test
> 31 May Essex 8 week scan
> 20th June CLP dating scan


Mine will be a 9 week scan on the 27th. Oh and I have a booking in appointment on the 6th June.  Thanks for updating.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I am both nervous   and super excited for tomorrow  

Congrats all you lovely pg ladies hearing your little beans!!!!

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> I am both nervous  and super excited for tomorrow
> 
> Congrats all you lovely pg ladies hearing your little beans!!!!
> 
> CLP


good luck today. cant wait to find out if its twins again


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Ladies, 

Scan went well! One little Christmas pudding is growing well!! EDD 30/12/16  

CLP


----------



## Chocolate1979

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Scan went well! One little Christmas pudding is growing well!! EDD 30/12/16
> 
> CLP


Yay! One lovely bean! Have you been signed off from the clinic now? Are you in shock that's its one? lol


----------



## EssexGirl44

Ah! A Xmas/New Year baby. How many weeks are you CLP? Congrats to you!! 

Do you have another scan booked in or is that you finished with the clinic now? 

I've just been back to the clinic to pick up some meds and just check in with the nurse. The amount of meds i'm carrying is ridiculous!!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I'm 7+5 but as I have had a previous Csection I will be having an elective Csection this time so will try to negotiate the week before Christmas, so me and baby will be home for Christmas!  

All am all discharged from the clinic now, next scan NHS one at 12+3

CLP


----------



## Hayze

CLP congratulations. Great news. Are you still on any meds or are you all done with them now?  I think I'm going to be on till the end of week 9 after transfer.  I know each clinic is different though.


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies!

CLP, great news on scan hun I bet you're so pleased....wish you a healthy pregnancy!

I'm lost with everyone's progress judging by list there's alot of ladies due for scans....good luck ladies.

I'm 7dp5dt and I've had a bfp....yay! Will be 4 weeks fri so still very early days! Sorry I've been awol!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hayze said:


> CLP congratulations. Great news. Are you still on any meds or are you all done with them now? I think I'm going to be on till the end of week 9 after transfer. I know each clinic is different though.


Thank you, we are super excited!! I will be on meds until 13weeks! They then tell you to stop, but that scares  me so I will wean them off over a week or two!

CLP


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Cortneywils said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> CLP, great news on scan hun I bet you're so pleased....wish you a healthy pregnancy!
> 
> I'm lost with everyone's progress judging by list there's alot of ladies due for scans....good luck ladies.
> 
> I'm 7dp5dt and I've had a bfp....yay! Will be 4 weeks fri so still very early days! Sorry I've been awol!


Thank you 

OMG, so so pleased for you, after your rocky start to the cycle, that's amazing news!!!!

CLP


----------



## EssexGirl44

That's great news Courtney! Congrats. Hope you're taking it easy.

CLP - great news you're all booked in for the next scan.

Re meds - I've been told to take all of mine (apart from aspirin) until week 12, then wean off  them until week 14. Looking forward to be doing Done with them but, at the same time, worried to stop them as I know they're helping the babies!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Courtneywils - early BFP  
26th May    Hayze 7 week scan
                CLP midwife booking app
27th May chocolate 8 week scan
29th May    CLP blood test
31 May Essex 8 week scan 
14 June Essex midwife booking app
20th June  CLP dating/12 week scan


----------



## Annaleah

Great news Courtney and CLP 😊😊😊


----------



## Cortneywils

Thanks ladies, did you all have betas?


----------



## EssexGirl44

How is everyone doing with the nausea? Mine is just getting worse. Even the sea sickness bands aren't helping as much now. can't stomach anything but plain  baked potatoes and oranges.


----------



## Hayze

Congrats Courtney. My clinic don't do betas so it's just been the htp and now awaiting the scan. 

Essex, nausea is not my problem, it's wind!  Causing me all sorts of problems. Randomly burping, painful trapped, and then there's the other exit. It's getting rather hard to hide.


----------



## Welshsweetie

Essex the sickness is getting worst for me too ! I'm living on jacket potatoes at the moment ! Everyday I feel as if I have a bad hangover . Hope it gets better for you soon xx


----------



## Annaleah

Courtney - I had my first beta at the clinic.  Two more at epu and last one at gp due to history of m/c. I'm sure your clinic could do one or two if you asked but likely you'll have to pay. 

Sickness is strong here too. Vomiting up to 7/8 times a day since 5 weeks. Much worse than with dd and I've lost a bit of weight.  Now on a couple of anti sickness meds and have some ranitidine to keep reflux at bay if needed...fingers crossed it all helps.  Scan this Wednesday dated me at 7+6  so fingers crossed for a pre- Christmas arrival 

Hope everyone is doing okay with these early days x


----------



## Welshsweetie

I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon can anyone tell me what to expect ? Xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

I'm not actually being sick but i have serious indigestion 24hours. Eating helps it but 5mins later i feel awful again. The afternoons are the worst as the eating in the morning has helped but ive eaten to much by lunch so spend the rest of the afternoon bloated, tired and feeling like i want to throw up! Quiet unpleasant. Roll on second trimester! 


Congrats Courtney! 

Essex, maybe we can put our due dates on the list of dates? 
Also for some reason its gone back to saying 8 week scan on 27th instead of 9 weeks and my booking in appointment on 6th June has disapeared! 

Hope everyone is coping ok and focussing on the net milestone! x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Oops sorry I don't know why that happened I'll try to sort it now. If you'd like to add your DD can you post it and I'll add it to the list? And if anyone has any other appointments they'd like to add? Then I'll update it this eve.

Hope everyone is OK. roll on us all getting past the first trimester nausea and tiredness - been anxious about every twinge, every tiny bit of spotting, everything! Just wish I could wrap myself up in cotton wool for the next few months! 

Have a good day all x


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Oops sorry I don't know why that happened I'll try to sort it now. If you'd like to add your DD can you post it and I'll add it to the list? And if anyone has any other appointments they'd like to add? Then I'll update it this eve.
> 
> Hope everyone is OK. roll on us all getting past the first trimester nausea and tiredness - been anxious about every twinge, every tiny bit of spotting, everything! Just wish I could wrap myself up in cotton wool for the next few months!
> 
> Have a good day all x


No worries! My EDD is 30/12/16 thanks for adding.


----------



## Hayze

Welsh, how did you midwife appointment go?  It's been so long since I last had one that I've completely forgotten what they're like (probably changed a fair bit too by now). 

Afm, spoke too soon about the nausea. Had to walk to work this morning because I couldn't handle the rocking movement of the car, even though I was driving.  Still ridiculously tired.  I've managed to get a half day off on Thursdays just to go home and sleep.  It seems to get me through the week, not that I'm in a great mood on Fridays. Work are out this evening saying goodbye to a staff member. I'm at home falling asleep. Luckily I'm not much of a social animal anyway.  Some one brought a lamb into school this evening.  Everyone rushed off to see it and I'm sat there thinking 'I can't do farm animals'. I really am coming across as a miserable old git.  Still, if all goes well on Thursday at the scan then I'm going to tell everyone. 

Hope everyone is doing ok.  It's the weekend ladies 😃🎉😃


----------



## Cortneywils

Hi ladies hope you're all well and pregnancys are going well!

I was wondering if any of you ladies are suffering from bloatedness on cyclogest? I'm also 4 weeks pregnant today but I feel so bloated like I'm 5 months pregnant, will it get any better?


----------



## Hayze

Hi Courtney. I'm on Utrogestan instead of cyclogest this time and I'm just as bloated. Can't fit into any of my regular clothes and am having to go for elasticated waists. I'm 7 weeks so I'd say that it really doesn't get any better. Also suffering with a fair bit of wind too which can be quite painful at times.  The bloating also makes keeping the whole thing quiet quite difficult.


----------



## EssexGirl44

I think I've got it right this time...

Courtneywils - early BFP 
26th May    Hayze 7 week scan
                CLP midwife booking app
27th May chocolate 9 week scan
29th May    CLP blood test
31 May Essex 8 week scan
6 June Chocolate midwife booking app  
14 June Essex midwife booking app
20th June  CLP dating/12 week scan
29th June Essex 12 week scan 

DD
30/12/16 - chocolate


----------



## EssexGirl44

I had a terrible day Yday ladies. Out of nowhere I had really heavy bright  red bleeding which soaked through all my clothes and the little liner I was wearing plus AF style cramps down there. Heavy red bleeding lasted around an hour then was dark brown bleeding.  I was so shocked and scared. I went to A&E in a panic thinking I'd lost one or both but the gynae scanned me and there were two heartbeats though it took a while for them to find them. I couldn't believe it as the bleeding was so heavy and even today I still have bleeding although it's back to being dark and sometimes even flaky. They could see the area of bleed on the scan but there's no explanation as to why. I'm terrified about  what to expect even though I saw the heartbeats. The clinic told me to stop daily clexane injection  and I stopped aspirin last week following my spotting episode last week. I guess I just have to hope for the best. The NHS Hosp emergency staff were amazing and told me to come back if I experience any other problems. Fingers crossed they'll be OK.


----------



## Cortneywils

Essex, omg Hun what a frightening time for you... So glad the little beans were still there.... Take it easy Hun and don't hesitate to go back to a&e if needed! Your little beans sound like strong ones to me Hun!!

Hayze, the bloating is horrible isn't it? I hope it goes soon, I'm too suffering from wind and can also be painful!... Roll on until 12 weeks until I haven't got to use them anymore!!


----------



## Chocolate1979

Sorry Essex sounds very upsetting but really positive news that they heard 2 heartbeats. Apparently its really common to have bleeds in early pregnancy. That's why im going back for the scan on Friday to check the bleed they saw has gone and everything is ok. Hope things are ok with you now.

Cyclogest is really bloating, I can only fit in to one pair of jeans that are a bit stretchy anyway!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks all. I phoned the clinic to talk to the nurse about it this morning but, surprisingly, they weren't very helpful or reassuring. I just have to wait until my scan next week and hope it doesn't happen again and that its all OK.


----------



## Annaleah

How frightening Essex. Frustrating that the clinic were not more helpful.  Did A&E link you with the EPU or make a discharge follow up plan?  Glad they saw the heartbeats. Hope all settles down ahead of your next scan x


----------



## Hayze

Essex, how are you today?  Must have been awful for you. I got a tiny bit of brown discharge yesterday and it freaked me out so I can only imagine what you're going through.  Glad the hospital was helpful though, even if the clinic need to work on their bedside manner. 

I've now got a date for my midwife booking scan - 1st June. The dr started talking about Emma's diary and I can't believe they're still going. Reminded me of the bounty packs too. I love freebies!

Still not feeling great - really really tired with an extraordinarily dodgy tummy, but half my workplace have gone down with a nasty tummy bug which thankfully I've managed to avoid. I can really do without a sickness bug. 

Take care of yourselves ladies. xx


----------



## EssexGirl44

I'm OK thanks ladies. Just been feeling really anxious to be honest, worrying that it'll be the start of me losing them or that it'll happen again. No A&E didn't refer me or give me a follow up plan or anything. They asked when my next scan was at clinic and said that that sounded OK and said if I have any more worries/heavy bleeding in between to come back to A&E. 

Hope you manage to avoid the stomach bug Hayze, doesn't sound nice! Stay hydrated and hopefully that'll help.


----------



## Hayze

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. 

I had my scan yesterday and little bub is growing well, 12.8mm and we saw a lovely heartbeat. That's it now for the clinic. They've discharged me.  Start weaning off the pills etc on Sunday and now it's back to the NHS. Feels strange not having to go back to the clinic again.  I've also told everyone at work and put it on **. Had several comments about assumed cake retention. Knew I couldn't hide it for much longer. 

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Congratulations Hayze lovely to hear! How many weeks are you now?

I had a 9 week scan this morning at the clinic, bleed is still there but a little smaller. Ive not bled for last 10 days so its probably slowly absorbing. The scan was super cute, all developing well baby was 22mm and cute as a button. Saw little arms starting to sprout, brain and sort of some facial features. I didn't have this interim scan last time and it was really lovely  
And they didn't charge me  even better!!!

Cant wait for the 12/13 week scan now! I want to tell people already!


----------



## Hayze

Aw Chocolate, that's lovely. Congratulations.  I'm now 7 weeks 5 days.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Great news chocolate and Hayze! Have my 8 week scan on Tues.


----------



## Chocolate1979

Good Luck today Essex! Let us know how it goes


----------



## EssexGirl44

Thanks chocolate. All went well today and I've now been discharged from the clinic. Heard two lovely heartbeats. They can still see the area where it has bled but said it can be common and though to keep an eye on it all seems well. Just got to wait until my 12 week scan now!

Hope you're all doing well


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Thanks chocolate. All went well today and I've now been discharged from the clinic. Heard two lovely heartbeats. They can still see the area where it has bled but said it can be common and though to keep an eye on it all seems well. Just got to wait until my 12 week scan now!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well


Thats great news Essex, I was the same on last scan they could still see the bleed all seems very common to me. Most people dont even know they have it as dont hae early scans and often the blood just absorbs rather than coming out.


----------



## Hayze

Great news Essex.  Glad all's well.

I had my midwife appointment yesterday where she managed to get my dates a bit wrong. Had me at 8weeks 1day when I know I was 8 weeks 3 days. She said when I get my 12 week scan they might even change my due date as it depends on the size of the baby.  Also had more bloods taken for the NHS std screening - for their records- thought I  was done with the blood tests.  Now just waiting for the scan date to come through. 

How are you doing Chocolate?  Do you have a scan date yet?


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hi Hayze

I'm doing ok, feeling generally very tired and nausea is still strong. Ive got a lovely holiday booked for a week from 11th June though with just my partner and I as my son is with my ex partner for a week. Hope to get some rest all going well.

I have my booking in appointment on Monday. They did the same at my referal midwife appointment with my dates because they based it on first day of last period rather than the conception date. They have me 2 days behind. Will have a word at booking in see if they will change it. I think from memory during my booking in appointment i go to the scanning department and book in for the 12/13 week scan and blood tests. I suspect it will be 13 weeks as ill already be 1 weeks at the booking appointment. Cant wait to stop taking the meds at 12 weeks, my clinic said no weening off is required i can just stop when i hit 12 weeks...Counting down the days lol


----------



## EssexGirl44

I cannot wait to ditch the meds too! I have the stop some at 10 weeks, some at 12 and some at 14! But the good news is I only have three lentogest bottom injections left - they are so awful!! 

I've got terrible nausea and sometimes vomitting too. It just doesn't seem to go away! Try to eat little and often but I'm just put off all food which doesn't help. 

Hopefully it'll calm down as we all head towards 12 weeks!


----------



## mrsmark

Hi guys! Sorry I've gone awol - had a couple of really busy weeks at work and then a holiday and it's just been crazy. So pleased everything is going well for everyone. 

I've not really got much to update on, I have a 10w scan on Monday. Have had pretty bad nausea and fatigue but other than that not much by way of symptoms. 

Wishing us all lots of luck to push through to that all important 12 week milestone!


----------



## Annaleah

Great news Hayze, Chocolate and Essex on your recent scans. 

All going well here.  I had a quick peek yesterday and baby was measuring a little ahead at 10+2 weeks.  Wiggly arms and legs. Such a relief to see little one wiggling and tumbling, and to see the placenta developing well.  Still loads of vomiting here but managing to eat and drink a little more than the past few weeks.


----------



## Chocolate1979

Glad seems to all be going well with everyone!

I'm off to my booking in appointment, just read the letter and it says allow atleast 2 hours! How can it possibly take that long? I only have 2.5 hours and have to leave flying to german for the night late afternoon!

I'm off on holiday this saturday so am hoping my scan will be booked today for the week or so after i return. I am really bloated and showing already. People that do know seem to think its a nice thing to say ooh your showing already when its really just bloat and fat lol 

Sending positive vibes that everything continues for everyone going good.


----------



## Chocolate1979

I have my scan booked for thursday June 23rd ill be 12+6 weeks. Looking forward to it few days after get back from holiday and can finally tell people.


----------



## beckha

Hey girls just thought I'd pop in. Hope all your pregnancies are going well. 

We've been accepted to egg share at our old clinic in Wales so just waiting for a match now. Travelling is going to be a bit of a pain but hopefully it'll be worth it, trust them unlike my last clinic!


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hi Beckha

Thats great news! Its always important to have faith in the clinic. Brilliant that you can egg share  I hve everything crossed that things go well for you.


----------



## Annaleah

Beckha - that's great news. Fingers crossed you get matched quickly and can start the process  xx


----------



## Hayze

Fantastic news Beckha.  It's good to trust your clinic so worth the travel.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good news Beckha. Hope it all goes well for you.

How is everyone doing? I had my first midwife app the other day and they all seemed very friendly and nice. My MS has really floored me this week. I thought it was starting to get better but for the past week it's been so strong even walking and moving about sets off the retching. I really hope it starts to ease off by week 12! Another week and a half to go. 

I hope everyone else is doing well. Not long until we all start with our 12 week scans. Big milestone for us all.


----------



## Hayze

Hi all

Essex, exciting times.  My scan is on the 28th and I can't wait.  I'm having the Nuchal scan and got a lovely letter reminding me to take my blood form.  What blood form?  I wasn't given one. Think I need to give them a ring.  Sorry you're suffering.  Pregnancy is hard anyway without the added ms.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Annaleah

Just dropping in to report on my scan. Baby measuring 12+3 weeks and all well.  NT scan and bloods show very low risk so I've decided not to have the harmony.  Sickness seems to be easing,  gone from being sick around 8+ times a day to about 3 times. It became easier around 14-16 weeks last time and stopped at 20wks. 

I took my two year old to the scan.  She later announced to the cashier in Sainsbury that mama was going to get "fatter and fatter AND FATTER" big exaggerated arms and no context 😂😂
Hope everyone is doing okay
X


----------



## Chocolate1979

Annaleah said:


> Just dropping in to report on my scan. Baby measuring 12+3 weeks and all well. NT scan and bloods show very low risk so I've decided not to have the harmony. Sickness seems to be easing, gone from being sick around 8+ times a day to about 3 times. It became easier around 14-16 weeks last time and stopped at 20wks.
> 
> I took my two year old to the scan. She later announced to the cashier in Sainsbury that mama was going to get "fatter and fatter AND FATTER" big exaggerated arms and no context &#128514;&#128514;
> Hope everyone is doing okay
> X


lol that's great news AnnaLeah and you have got to love a 2 year old! I would have liked to have taken my boy but hes at the childminder on Thursday when I have my scan.

I'm doing ok, just got back from a weeks holiday in the sun to dreary England. Was feeling relaxed but now the tiredness has hit me and im still feeling really nausea all day! Keep thinking oh I feel better today and then the afternoon hits like a brick. Doesn't help that its boiling in this office today!!!!!!!! Can't wait for Thursday feels like it was ages since had a scan!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi all,

Sorry I haven't been around much, been constantly tired and dizzy and my mother in law, unfortunately succumbed to lung ca, so things have been busy and stressful here! 

Anyway, popped in to say scan went well today, heart rate was 153bpm and baby measuring 12+5 so two days ahead, which is good for us as elective section would be at 39 weeks, so would now be around the 21st instead of the 23rd, which gives me and baby more chance of being home for Christmas, yay!! 

So behind, I have no idea what is going on with you all (sorry, will read back) but big hugs     For all of you!! 

CLP


----------



## mrsmark

Yay Anna and clp. Great news on healthy babies. 

My NT scan is next week but I had the panorama done a couple of weeks ago and everything came back fine (as you would expect given i had pre implantation screening). Plus we found out we are having a boy! 

12+3 today and my sickness has just come back with a vengeance. Ugh. Hopefully it eases soon.


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hey CLP sorry about your mother in law, sounds very stressful. We have also been going through it with my mum and a cancer scare this last couple of weeks. It turned out not to be cancer but a huge polyp that we were very lucky was found as would almost certainly have turned cancerous. I hope your partner is coping ok! :-( 

Nice to see everyones scans going well  I'm nervous about mine on thursday....i always get nervous before a scan! I'm sure all will be fine, despite stopping the meds now i still feel pretty rough and given no reason why it wouldnt be fine. I had loads of blood taking at my booking in appointment but there was some labelling issue so its not been tested so i have to have it repeated on thursday! Argh!

Im still undecided about elected c section. I'm waiting to find out if i get gestational diabetes as i defo dont want to be induced again or have an emergency c section. Ive also been told im a higher blood clot risk this time so have to have injections everyday from 28 weeks so its all to much to think about. Would be nice to have the baby just before christmas though


----------



## Chocolate1979

My scan all went well! I was 13 weeks which is a day ahead so due date now 29th Dec. Everyone from scan is guessing a girl 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## Kep11

Hello ladies

I'm posting for some advice really - I can see that this is a really active board! We're starting a FET cycle after my first IVF cycle ended in a missed miscarriage on 27th May which took just over two weeks to complete (around 10th June.) Hubby and I are keen to try again asap and went to the clinic earlier this week to discuss options - coincidentally I started what I thought was my period on the morning of the appointment. As I have an irregular cycle the consultant has put me on the Pill for 21 days so they can get an accurate reading for my Day 21.

All the signs were there on Tuesday for arrival of AF - I was an absolute cow on Sunday, a bit of spotting on Monday, then cramps and back ache Tuesday morning with heavier, although brown blood (sorry folks, tmi....) As advised by the consultant, I started taking the Pill he prescribed (Maexni) on Tuesday as first day of period but now only two days later I seem to have finished bleeding. This is not normal for me at all - I'm usually on for about 5-7 days but I'm sure it's not still the miscarriage blood as I'd had no bleeding at all for almost 2 weeks since I'd considered the mc complete.

Could it be the Pill itself that has reduced my period? Or have I possibly interpreted this as a period when it could still have been mc? Any advice/ideas would be much appreciated!

Kx


----------



## Hayze

Hi Kep, sorry for what you're going through.  I did 2 back to back cycles after first IVF didn't work.  I found tat the pill reduced my normal 7 day periods to a really light 3 day. If you're worried give the clinic a call.

Chocolate, congratulations on your scan.  

CLP, glad the scan went well.  I'm really paranoid about a Christmas Day baby. I really want to be home for Christmas. 

MrsMark, a boy! Congrats.


----------



## Hayze

12 week scan today and they've put me as a bit ahead and changed my due date. Now got 3rd Jan. It's edging closer to Christmas. All was good and bubs is very active. 

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Chocolate1979

Congrats Hayze on your healthy scan  My date is edging closer to started on the 1st Jan and is now 29th December. 

I'm doing good, still feeling very tired and sicky/indigestion im pretty sure it will be like this through my whole pregnancy as it was last time!

How is everyone else? All very quiet on here these days!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi all. 

Hayze great news about scan. 

I had my 12 weeks scan yesterday at 12wks 5days but got dated at 13 wks due to one twin being a bit larger. Was really amazing seeing them. They were wriggling around all over the place, waving their arms.

Starting to relax a little more now but still got to wait for the nuchal blood test results next week. Has anyone else opted for them? Do you know how long they roughly took? 

When is everyone next getting a scan? I have a consultant app at 16 weeks and then another scan at 20 weeks. Time seems to be going much faster now. 

How is everyone feeling? I've still got nausea but not all day long now. Mostly in the evenings.  

Have you told people yet? I have only told a handful of people but am prob going to wait until the bloods come back.

Hope you're all well. 

X


----------



## beckha

Glad all your pregnancies are going well. 

Really pleased for you all. 

I'm still waiting for an egg share match.


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hey Essex great to hear from you. I had the blood test and it came back low risk, I only got the results back on Saturday which was just over a week after I had the scan and bloods.
Ive told everyone now, ** announcement even work lol im actually really showing already so prefer people to know im pregnant rather than fat! 

My next NHS scan is at 21 weeks as I had to move it back a week which is now not till the 18th August so I booked a gender scan because I am way to inpatient so my next scan is now 19th July and ill be 16+5.

Im still feeling nausea all day and finding food is the only thing that makes me feel better. Got my first Gestational diabetes test on 14th July so that might put a stop to that!

Glad you are doing ok and you saw 2 healthy babies!


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi chocolate, sorry for the delayed reply. 

Our 20 week scan is on August 19, so we will be having ours around the same time as you!

Did you go for your gender scan yet? 

We can't decide whether to find out or not. It's quite a long wait between the 13 and 20 week scan and I've been feeling quite anxious worrying if everything is OK so may go for a scan beforehand and if we do we will probably end up finding out too. 

I've started to tell people now and it seems surreal as I still don't look or feel any different - apart from the sickness and exhaustion! I'm hoping the sickness stops soon, although It is a lot better than before.

I hope everyone is well. Keep us updated - it has all gone very quiet here!


----------



## mrsmark

Hi all! Hope you are ok. 

All ok on my end - had a 16w scan last week and our little man is growing nicely (in fact he's a giant!). Which is reassuring. I'm starting to feel a little better although still totally zonked most of the time. And I have lost 3 kgs since transfer - I don't understand how esp as my boobs are massive! Only a tiny bump but still. I can only conclude that the greedy little boy inside me is hoovering up all my calories 😂

Bit freaked out that now nothing happens until the 20w scan, but am slowly relaxing into the idea that I might be pregnant after all! Haven't told many people, I am just telling people as I need to when I see them. Don't imagine I'll ever be shouting from the rooftops - the legacy of infertility worries. 

Hope everyone had lovely weekends! So great to hear you are all still pregnant & going well x


----------



## Chocolate1979

Hi All

Just checking in!

Essex i have the same concerns always thinking something is wrong so i have booked a gender scan today! Will find out if having a boy or girl at 1pm  taking my son with us so that will be an experience. My 20 week scan got put back to 21 weeks as my partner couldnt make it so its now 18th August.

Im exhausted and still feeling really sick with indigestion mainly all day. I'm actually showing quite alot as i wasnt exactly thin in the first place so most people around me know. It told ******** lol after my 13 week scan.

Glad everything is still going ok with everyone. Keep updating its lovely to hear progress.


----------



## EssexGirl44

Hi chocolate, how did your scan go? Boy or girl? And did you guess it right before you went in?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Chocolate1979

EssexGirl44 said:


> Hi chocolate, how did your scan go? Boy or girl? And did you guess it right before you went in?
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Hi Essex

Had my scan and its a girl  so yes it was what i had guessed! Are you going to find out?
Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## beckha

Hello girls. I start the pill for my fresh cycle this weekend. Wish me luck!

Congrats on the girl chocolate.


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats everyone! Lovely seeing all your lovely news!

I'm starting a short protocol Icsi tomorrow too - fingers crossed this is our time  x


----------



## beckha

Good luck chilton. I'm doing long and egg sharing so have to wait for my recipient to sync so you'll be well ahead of me! I'm still waiting for my treatment plan x


----------



## EssexGirl44

Good luck Chilton and Beckha. Got my fingers crossed for you both.

Congrats chocolate - lovely news! I think we will find out but got a while to wait yet - end up Aug for my 20 week scan! 

How have you been keeping? I'm still sick now and then and get so tired. But not sleeping so well as I just can't get comfortable! I don't know if you ladies feel the same. 

I'm really starting to show now. Time to move on to some maternity trousers now and mine are all tight!!


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks everyone. Finding it hard to enjoy this one as I'm so nervous out embryos will abnormally develop again, but hopefully they'll be fine as well have them all for ourselves this time. Fingers s crossed they match you up soon Beckha - let's hope this time is our time ;-)! 

Love seeing how everyone else's pregnancies are progressing - super exciting  xx


----------



## beckha

Chilton I start stims around 5th sept. Got my treatment plan. EC is booked for week of the 18th. 

I'm just hoping I actually get to transfer this time, but we shall see I guess!


----------



## Chilton12

That's fantastic news Beckha! So happy for you! I hope my embryos don't abnormally develop again, and in on a short protocol to try and prevent ohss. Feels so weird though, as it's so quick compared to the long protocol! Please keep me posted on how you get on - i'd love to now  xxx


----------



## Chocolate1979

Great news Chilton and Beckha really hope everything goes well and is successful this time. Mine was a short protocol and it did seem weird compared to everyone else but i prefered it being that much quicker.

I had my 21 week scan today and all is well, everything growing normally! Re-confirmed its defo a girl. Just got my 28 week diabetes test to get through and then all should be good! 

Hope everyone else is good!

xx


----------



## mrsmark

Good luck beckha and chilton! Great to hear you're saddling up again. Everything crossed for you. 

Just checking in to say that we had our 21w scan a couple of days ago and all was well - a bouncing, very large baby boy. We saw him on the 3D scanner which was just divine - his little face looks properly like a person now. Squee!


----------



## Chocolate1979

mrsmark said:


> Good luck beckha and chilton! Great to hear you're saddling up again. Everything crossed for you.
> 
> Just checking in to say that we had our 21w scan a couple of days ago and all was well - a bouncing, very large baby boy. We saw him on the 3D scanner which was just divine - his little face looks properly like a person now. Squee!


yay a boy! Boys are great! :0) did you know already it would be a boy? Really nice to see some 3D we are still thinking about it for a 28week scan!

Anyone else have news? scans? hows it all going?


----------



## beckha

Hey girls. Currently in the 2WW for my fresh cycle. How many dpt did you all get BFP? 

I've been feeling a bit sick the last few days but today it's stepped up a notch. I'm 5dp5dt today.


----------



## beckha

Just an update. I got my BFP at 6dp5dt this morning. Eep!


----------



## Chilton12

Congrats Beckha! That's fantastic news ;-). I'm currently 9w5d pregnant with one too . Congratulations xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Ladies, i hope all ur pregnancies are going well. Chilton and Beckha congratulations and H&H pregnancy. We were planning for next cycle as donor in January but I just found out a week and half ago I am pregnant. I will be 8weeks tomorrow. Had early scan today and all ok. Lovely and strong heartbeat. Hope this one sticks. My little miracle as we were not even trying and only DTD once that month so I was really surprised.


----------



## MadameG

Snez that's amazing news!!! Congratulations!!!!!! I was thinking about you yesterday, wondering how you were getting on  xxxxx

Beckha how are you doing hun? Are you home? Xxx

I'm in the dreaded 2ww after my FET - 11 days to go......   xxxxx


----------



## Chilton12

That's fantastic news Snez!! So happy for you! Last time obviously wasn't our times. Can't believe we're all having our babies ;-)!!! I've got my scan at 13 weeks (hate waiting lol). Had 4 so far and all good ;-).

Good luck with your test MadameG - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG - fingers crossed us a positive for u. How many did you had transfered? Xoxo
Chilton- yes it seems it wasnt our time. As this is natural pregnancy I had to self refer to midwife which I havent heard from yet. I understand here in Dorset the first booking in appointment is around 10 weeks. And she will book my 12 weeks scan then. I was to anxious to wait due to what happened last time so I paid for private scan, but it was well worth it. Good luck with ur scan, hope all goes ok


----------



## MadameG

Thanks Snez and Chilton 😘

I had two blasts put back, hoping to bring up the rear of our group


----------



## Chocolate1979

Congratulations to all you newly pregnant really pleased for you all! 

Im 29 weeks this thursday and feeling very large. Had a 3D scan yesterday and she is measuring a few weeks ahead. Going in for an NHS growth scan today as had gestational diabetes last time which means im likely to get it again today! Have had the test so hoping to get all the results today!

Good luck and congrats all!


----------



## beckha

MadameG yes I'm home. Still really bad with the OHSS but like they said nothing they can do for me in hospital really. 

Just counting down the days to my scan now. 

Congrats snez! What a lovely surprise!


----------



## snezienka013

Hey, got my dates for midwife booking in app. 2 weeks away. I will be 10w3d by then and my scan is not until 14th November at 13w1d. Not sure I can wait that long  how is everyone else doing?


----------



## snezienka013

It has been a while since any activity. I was just wondering how you getting on ladies? Beckha and MadameG do you have any news? Chocolate how did your scan go? Hope everyone else is ok. I am 11+4 today and waiting for my dating scan which is not until 14th. For you ladies that this is first baby, do you mind me asking when did u start showing?
Have a nice day xx


----------



## MadameG

Thanks for asking after me Snez. Unfortunately it was bad news again for us - yet another early loss at 5 weeks. I just can't get past that point so I am speaking to another clinic this weekend for a different approach. Hope you are doing well hunny, good luck for your scan xxxxxxx


----------



## beckha

Hello snez. I've now had 4 scans. All good news. I'm 8 weeks now just waiting for my booking in and 12 week scan.

Madame I am so sorry for you loss. I think I said in Egg sharing post but how unfair. Thinking of you and sending you a hug.


----------



## Chilton12

I'm so sorry MadameG :-( - hugs! 

Congrats Beckha! I'm currently just over 15 weeks and growing bigger each day. We've booked a private scan a week tomorrow so our daughters can come when we find out the sex  xx


----------



## snezienka013

MadameG I am so sorry. Sending big hugs ur way. I hope you are ok and taking care of urself. Will they do some further investigations on recurring misscarriages? 
Beckha- great news, good luck and H&H pregnancy. Do you have dates for ur booking in and scan?
Chilton- 15 weeks, great. Are you showing yet?


----------



## Chilton12

Snez- I am now. My belly is growing daily; I'm in all maternity trousers and bottoms. How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## snezienka013

Chilton im good. Nervous about my scan next week. Hope all ok. It has been a long 4 weeks since my last scan. I think I am just bloted and not showing yet. Still in my normal clothes. When did your bump started to show? I said if all ok on scan I would then go and get sm pregnancy bra and later some jeans. Still a bit cautious about the whole thing


----------



## Chilton12

I'm still cautious now; I think it's just a natural worry. I started showing from about 8 weeks, but they say you show quicker with your second pregnancy. I brought a fetal Doppler to help with my anxiety and worry, as I can hear our baby whenever I feel worried. You do have to be careful as some people, dependent on how the baby is positioned, struggle to find it sometimes. How far along are you now? Xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Hi Chilton Im 12+1 today. Our scan is next week Monday. Very excited and nervous. Hope all ok. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Chilton12

Exciting!! I was so nervous too and I am about our next one even though I've started feeling little one moving  xxx


----------



## snezienka013

Good Evening ladies. How are you Chilton and Beckha? 
Chilton how did ur scan go?
I had mine on monday and all was great. Little monkey was bouncing around. Got moved up by 3 days so noe EDD 18th May. Im 13w + 5 today. Just waiting for my NT blood results to get final risk result.


----------



## Chilton12

That's fantastic news Snez! Really happy for you!!! Our scan went well too. We took our daughters, who are 8, and we found out we are having a gorgeous baby boy!! So so happy 💙💙💙.  My daughters are so happy as well I'm 17 weeks today and I've started to feel him more now xxx


----------



## MadameG

Chilton I love your profile pic 😊

Lovely to read all your good news, hoping I'll be bringing up the end of the queue next year!! xxx


----------



## Chilton12

Thanks MadameG. I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. Keep us posted xxx


----------



## beckha

Hello ladies. Congrats on scans ect. I'm 10+6 today. Had my booking in yesterday. I've got my scan a week Monday. I've been getting baby on Doppler since 8 weeks!


----------



## Chilton12

That's great Beckha! I love my doppler too ;-). I've started to feel our little man wiggling about, which is so reassuring ;-). Still have to pinch myself to check it's all real 💙 Xxx


----------



## beachbliss

Hi everyone, anyone due to start treatment in march? We are due to start Wessex Southampton in march 3 years ttc first round of IVF no previous medication so very nervous! I hope it's all good news for the old thread xx


----------

